#ubuntu-es 2011-06-20
<Guest31132> hola
<Guest31132> quiero transmitir desde vlc mi webcam
<Guest31132> pero le pongo mi ip publica y no me puedo conectar desde ninguna parte
<Guest31132> el vlc me tira error en el cliente, en el server dice que esta transmitiendo
<Guest31132> que puedo hacer
<elgallero> Guest31132: desde justin.tv :p
<Guest31132> elgallero, ese es el problema, es una tarea y no puedo usar justin.tv
<elgallero> entonces ...y tiene que ser por vlc necesariamente?
<elgallero> aparte AQUI NO SE HACEN TAREAS, para eso esta google
<Guest31132> desde cualquier programa, pero tengo que ingresar por un nombre no-ip
<elgallero> haz el trabajo sucio guevon!
<Guest31132> elgallero, si tuviese windows lo hago pero estoyy en ubuntu
<elgallero> pues, es retefacil hacer eso, haz googleado?
<Guest31132> mucho
<Guest31132> elgallero, hice esto pero no funciona
<Guest31132> http://www.ghacks.net/2006/09/04/how-to-stream-videos-in-lan-and-internet/
<Guest31132> el cliente no se conecta
<elgallero> haber vamnos a ver, en que puerto esta el stream?
<Guest31132> 8080
<Handlx> holas
<elgallero> http://localhost:8080 <--click
<elgallero> se mira algo?
<Guest31132> voy a ver
<Guest31132> nop
<elgallero> entyonces no estas haciendo stream
<elgallero> que instrucciones sigues?
<Guest31132> las de esta pagina http://www.ghacks.net/2006/09/04/how-to-stream-videos-in-lan-and-internet/
<jc51> Guest31132, eso es viejisimo
<jc51> Deberias buscar algo reciente
<Guest31132> entonces? en casi todos los manuales dice lo mismo
<elgallero> Guest31132: pegame aqui: cat /etc/issue
<Guest31132> elgallero, Arch Linux \r  (\n) (\l)
<Guest31132> ese es mi pc
<Guest31132> pero estoy conectado a ubuntu por vnc
<elgallero> para ver que ubuntu usas, asi partimos por un buen camino lejos del humo de la ignorancia de no leer antes :)
<Guest31132> vnc: puerto 8000
<Guest31132> elgallero, 10.10
<elgallero> ok veamos}
<elgallero> y debe ser con vlc necesariamente?
<Guest31132> mientras sea mas facil, si
<elgallero> aparte vnc <---hombre eso es otra cosa
<elgallero> vnc es 5900 por defecto y se usa para ver escritorios remotos
<elgallero> ok en tu ubuntu, con vlc pegale un click aqui http://localhost:8080   y fijate si abre el stream
<Guest31132> elgallero, si se, es para controlar ubuntu desde donde estoy, ademas de probar la webcam
<Guest31132> ok
<elgallero> vendito sea dios :)
<mauricio_> elgallero, nada de nada
<elgallero> no se mira?
<elgallero> ni localmente?
<mauricio_> nop
<elgallero> entonces vlc no esta haciendo stream
<mauricio_> osea si lo puedo ver pero en el mismo vlc
<elgallero> haz esto: http://notoveryet.wordpress.com/2009/07/08/tutorial-how-to-stream-video-on-vlc-1-0-0/
<mauricio_> ok
<elgallero> mauricio_: esto te va servir mejor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441263
<elgallero> mauricio_: hasta te trae un pequeño script :)
<Handlx> alguien usa backtrack?
<lopez_> que tal ? una pregunta como ejecuto el detectar teclado ? lo cambie y no se cual es la distribucion
<mauricio_> elgallero, voy a probar
<mauricio_> gracias
<m4v> !bt Handlx
<kubot> m4v: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<m4v> err
<m4v> !backtrack Handlx
<kubot> Handlx: Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<m4v> Handlx: existe #backtrack-es de todas formas
<lopez_> que tal ? una pregunta como ejecuto el detectar teclado ? lo cambie y no se cual es la distribucion
<jc51> lopez_, Especificate más
<jc51> osea saber de que distribucion es?
<elgallero> lopez_: setxkbmap us
<lopez_>  claro
<elgallero> lsb_release -a
<elgallero> ...o cat /etc/issue
<elgallero> el setxkbmap us   es para poner el keyboard leyout a qwerty US english
<elgallero> s/ley/lay/g
<lopez_> Es extraño por que no me reconoce algunas teclas multimedia y al lado de la ñ tengo los corchetes llave y exponencial, al lado cochete llave (de cierre) y el acento para el otro lado.
<elgallero> lopez_: escoge latin con deadkeys
<elgallero> lopez_: gconftool -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts
<dannyLopez> instale bittorrent y no se como iniciarlo .(
<elgallero> dannyLopez: apropos bittorrent
<elgallero> whereis bittorrent
<elgallero> etc
<dannyLopez> ?
<elgallero> son dos comandos
<elgallero> posiblemente el binario este en "/usr/bin/bittorrent"
<elgallero> pero whereis bittorrent     te dira
<dannyLopez> bittorrent: /usr/share/bittorrent
<elgallero> ...o apropos bittorrent
<elgallero> pero no ocupas bittorrent, para eso ya tienes [transmition[
<dannyLopez> instale los 2 bittorrent y bittorrent-gui pero pues solo me inicia 2 gui jeje y no encuentro ni los manuales
<elgallero> apropos transmission
<elgallero> hace lo mismo y bueno a mi me gusta mas
<dannyLopez> elgallero ☛ casi no tengo programas intalados, porque no instale un sistema base, solo fui agregando lo que necesitaba
<elgallero> oh
<dannyLopez> i   bittorrent                                                              - Original BitTorent client - console tools
<dannyLopez> i   bittorrent-gui                                                          - Original BitTorrent client - GUI tools
<dannyLopez> ups acá no era, pero pues aprobechando eso
<elgallero> mira instalate tasksel   ...asi: sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel install <---escoge y click
<elgallero> por si quieres instalarte algun paquete pre-hecho facilmente
<dannyLopez> ok
<alejo-pinzon> hey hola alguien sabe como instalar el modem tigo a ubunut 11.04
<dannyLopez> ocupa mucho espacio o más bien poco, :$ es que ya tengo poco
<elgallero> dannyLopez: no ocupa casi nada, pero lo que instales si, podrias poner un entorno grafico ligero desde tasksel  ...por ejemplo lxse
<dannyLopez> elgallero ☛  yo utilizo awesome
<elgallero> oh, perdon
<dannyLopez> NTP
<elgallero> ☛ <-- y ese signop indecoroso?
<dannyLopez> jajaja no es indecoroso, en mi terminal parece un dedo señalando jeje pero si quieres lo cambio
<elgallero> solo trato de ayudarte :s
<dannyLopez> xD
<dannyLopez> bueno sigamos con lo del bottorrent
<dannyLopez>  /set completion_char ►
<dannyLopez> elgallero ► entonces?
<elgallero> hmm
<dannyLopez> que si podemos seguir con lo de bittorrent es que en google todo trata del torrent pero en win2
<elgallero> oyes trasnmission es tambien a .torrent cliente, que tiene bittorrent que no tenga ese?
<elgallero> en dado caso usa aMule o deluge   van mejor
<dannyLopez> ok no sabia que amule servia
<dannyLopez> gracias elgallero
<dannyLopez> leyendo el man de aptitude me dice esto <paquete>-
<dannyLopez>                Eliminar <paquete>.
<dannyLopez>            <paquete>_
<dannyLopez>                Purgar el <paquete>: eliminarlo así como todos sus archivos de
<dannyLopez>                configuración y de datos asociados a él.
<dannyLopez> como uso el que dice el de eliminarlo así como todos sus archivos de configuración ...
<dannyLopez> elgallero ► tu me dijiste que usas aMule verdad?
<elgallero> si
<elgallero> tambien estoy en windows
<esmirlin> chicos como puedo eliminar al 100% empathy (incluyendo la configuración que yo he hecho)
<m4v> "sudo apt-get remove --purge empathy"
<m4v> aunque la configuración local no se elimina
<m4v> para eso tenés que borrar el config manualmente
<m4v> esmirlin: ^
<esmirlin> m4v, y dónde la puedo encontrar¿?
<m4v> no estoy seguro, no uso empathy, pero sospecho que puede estar dentro de ~/.config
<esmirlin> m4v, lo hice, gracias!
<adriel> hola a todos
<adriel> alguien me puede ayudar con un error del bus
<adriel> hola
<adriel> me dice que eh instalado paquetes cuya dependencias no se ah podido satisfacer
<adriel> fosco_ me puedes ayudar
<m4v> adriel: pregunta al canal, no molestes a personas que pueden estar ocupados en este momento
<m4v> adriel: cual es el mensaje de error completo? pegalo con un pastebin
<adriel> pero ya lo huce y nadie reponde
<m4v> !paste adriel
<kubot> adriel: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> !paciencia adriel
<kubot> adriel: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<m4v> adriel: ten paciencia entonces.
<adriel> el error que sale es solo erro del bus
<adriel> cuando intento abril algo
<adriel> pero me sale un icono de advertencia diciendome lo k puse mas arriva
<dabor> adriel: que paquetes son? de donde los instalaste?
<m4v> no, no entiendo el problema. Que tiene que ver dependencias incumplidas con abrir algo?
<adriel> yo solo instalo las actualizaciones del gestor
<dabor> adriel: y agregaste otros repos o son los oficiales?
<adriel> los oficiales
<dabor> adriel:  que dice exactamente el error y cuando te aparece?
<adriel> si le doy a abrir un programa por la terminal me da error del bus
<adriel> si lo abro por virtual tan solo no abre
<elgallero> adriel: no te aceleres y contesta, primero que comando usas para correr el programa ese?
<adriel> por ejemplo un reproductor de musica tan solo pongo el nombre del reproductor en la terminal y ella lo corre
<elgallero> adriel: no intereza lo que corre bien, que comando usas para que te salga ese error y como lo ejecutas, en una sola linea sin mas comentarios, ...listo? ahora! escribelo aqui!
<adriel> es lo que estoy tratando de decir es casi todo lo que antes coria bien ya no corre nada y en lugar de eso sale error del bus
<elgallero> adriel: relajate, respira ondo y profundo y para de escribir mucho, escribete el comando que ejecutas aqui, sin mas comentarios ni nada de nada, solo escribelo.
<adriel> lo que sea que quiera abrir por la terminar me sale ese error
<elgallero> adriel: escribe esto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<elgallero> adriel: despues que lo instalaste escribes:   comando | pastebinit   <---substituye el comando por el comando que quieras, te va salir una direccion web, esa ponla aqui para ver el error.
<adriel> epa
<adriel> cuando esta creando el albor de dependencia sale error del bus de dependencia
<elgallero> adriel: por ejemplo: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<elgallero> haber, dale click aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com      y pega el contenido de el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list    <---en el pastebin y nos das el enlace del pastebin.
<adriel> trato de buscar la pagina googuiando y cuando le doy a buscar me cierra el nabegador
<adriel> lo que sea que le de a buscar
<elgallero> no googlees, solo http://paste.ubuntu.com *click*
<adriel> es k no abre
<elgallero> hmm y si haces: firefox http://paste.ubuntu.com    <--pega eso en terminal
<dabor> adriel: te habrá quedado alguna actualización a la mitad?
<dabor> adriel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<dabor> además de lo que bien te estan indicando
<adriel> me da el mismo error
<elgallero> adriel: copia y pega las ULTIMAS 5 lineas de ese error aqui.
<adriel> Descargados 2302B en 4s (464B/s)
<adriel> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<adriel> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<adriel> Error del bus de dependencias... 0%
<adriel> adriel@adriel:~$
<elgallero> hmm y si fuieron 5 ...heh ese bot
<elgallero> ok, espera adriel estas en silencio por 1 minuto, en este minuto no puedes hablar, pero igual espera.
<elgallero> sudo apt-get install hal   <-- adriel
<elgallero> adriel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure hal
<elgallero> adriel: y si no  le funciona ninguna arriba, pruebas sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a}
<elgallero> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  <-- perdon
<adriel> ya no ahay el
<tabunet_iptt> hola una pregunta tonta
<tabunet_iptt> cómo saber cuál es el modelo de mi tarjeta de red wifi
<tabunet_iptt> es que con lspci
<tabunet_iptt> me lío
<tabunet_iptt> porque me sale la ethernet y la otra
<tabunet_iptt> y no me queda claro
<tabunet_iptt> gracias de antemano
<tabunet_iptt> bueno ya encontré mi tarjeta wifi
<tabunet_iptt> es que es interna y resulta que aparece como usb
<tabunet_iptt> y no como pci
<tabunet_iptt> yo no sabía esto, resuelto el problema
<tabunet_iptt> una pregunta
<tabunet_iptt> se que hay un comando que es para ver a fondo todo el hardware que no sea lspci ni lsusb
<tabunet_iptt> pero no me acuerdo ahora mismo, si me lo podeís refrescar por favor
<CloudStrife> lshw
<CloudStrife> ?
<CloudStrife> ah no... no es ese...
<CloudStrife> espera..
<tabunet_iptt> si
<tabunet_iptt> era ese
<tabunet_iptt> gracias perdón por el despiste
<CloudStrife> ah de nada..
<tabunet_iptt> otra preguntilla
<tabunet_iptt> es para un amigo
<tabunet_iptt> estaba instalando ubunto con el ayudante
<tabunet_iptt> ha elegido instalar junto con windows 7 le ha pegado un error
<tabunet_iptt> y al volver a intentarlo
<tabunet_iptt> la opción de instalar junto a windows 7 ya no le aparece
<tabunet_iptt> sólo muestra la opción de remplazar
<tabunet_iptt> el ordenador no es suyo y quería dejarle a la amiga windows y ubuntu
<tabunet_iptt> yo creo que al final le va a tocar restaurar todo
<tabunet_iptt> pero si sabeís algo por favor
<tabunet_iptt> por qué no le aparece ahora la opción de instalar junto con windows 7?
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> miren.. por error borré la papelera de la solapa "lugares" del Dolphin.. y resulta que me es muy útil..
<afkael> uopss.. no era aqui..
<afkael> :D
<dannyLopez> !log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mosh> hye que opnda como estan
<mosh> buen dia
<geckoclown> buenas
<geckoclown> buenas
<lanber> alguien sabe como configurar la improsara para poder imprimir por las 2 caras
<fosco_> primero debes estar seguro de que tu impresora soporta esa funcion
<lanber> si lo soporta
<lanber> tiene duplex
<lanber> llevo horas con el tema
<lanber> y seguro que es una tonteria
<lanber> aparece descativada la opcion de duplex
<fosco_> si ja la tienes configurada ves a la ventana impresoras, seleccionas la impresora y entras en propiedades
<fosco_> en la pestaña "job options" deberian aparecer las opciones de doble cara
<lanber> <fosco_> pero la opcion de duplex sale en gris
<lanber> como sino tendria
<fosco_> <fosco_> en la pestaña "job options" deberian aparecer las opciones de doble cara
<fosco_> no se si tiene que ver con lo de "duplex", en mi caso yo veo "sides"
<lanber> eso es
<fosco_> si aparece en gris es que el driver que estás usando no soporta esa opcion
<fosco_> o el modelo detectado no exactamente el que tienes
<lanber> he quitado la impresora de hplip
<lanber> y estoy reinstalando hplip
<lanber> a ver si hay suerte
 * xoan buenas
<kurt95> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con mi internet movil en ubuntu?
<binarysec> hi all
<Nvidia> hola!!  uso ubuntu 10.10 , dentro de la carpeta personal he creado una carpeta nueva, pero solo se ve si entro en carpeta personal, no me sale junto a las demas (descargas, imagenes, musica) en la parte inferior, alguien sabe como puedo ponerlo bien?
<binarysec> en nautilus?
<binarysec> Nvidia, si hablas de nautilus arrastra la carpeta a la zona izquierda para que aparezca
<Nvidia> jo que vergüenza jajajaja, tan sencillo y yo molestando con estas cosas.... gracias!!!
<binarysec> no pasa nada :)
<binarysec> jajajaja hola sopmacolbap
<fosco_> Nvidia, el panel de la izquierda es una especia de "favoritos", no muestra el contenido de la carpeta actual si no la lista de carpetas que tú arrastres ahí
<fosco_> especie*
<Nvidia> aprovechando el ridiculo jajajaja, a ver si esto es de otra forma porque no me sale, tengo docky instalado, si quiero añadirle por ejemplo VLC arrastro el icono a la barra de Docky y se queda ahi el icono,  quiero poner un icono de de mi carpeta personal, pero al arrastrar el icono no se queda, no se puede poner o lo hago mal?
<Crashbit> mm, si que se puede, pero tambien es cierto que alguna vez no deja, no se el motivo
<binarysec> mmm... nunca he usado docky, sorry
<Crashbit> a mi con alguna actualización, al final pude ponerlo
<Crashbit> cuando no me dejaba recuerdo que lo hize a mano, pero no recuerdo exactamente como
<fosco_> Nvidia, cuando dices un "icono" te refieres a cambiar el icono por defecto de algun lanzador? te refieres a una carpeta o documento que quieres tener en el dock? te refieres a un programa que has compilado tu? ...
<binarysec> fosco_, habla de poner una carpeta en el dock
<Nvidia> gracias, pues no me deja no. fosco cuando digo icono me refiero a poner un acceso directo en la barra de docky que pinchando sobre el me abra mi carpeta personal
<fosco_> Nvidia, tienes applets para docky que hacen eso
<Crashbit> Nvidia: en las opciones del docky, no está esta opción ?
<fosco_> otra opcion es arrastrar directamente el icono de nautilus desde el menú a docky
<Crashbit> Nvidia: yo creo que lo que dice fosco_ es así
<fosco_> al abrirse nautilus por defecto abre tu carpeta personal
<Nvidia> pues en las opciones tengo docklets y ayudantes, pero estan en ingles y no se que dicen
<Nvidia> si, lo arrastro desde menu a docky pero no se queda pegado, se vuelve
<Nvidia> creo que hago algo mal, hoy ya hice mucho el ridiculo jajaja gracias a todos, voy a googlear a ver si aprendo mas
<Nvidia> adios!!
<binarysec> xao Nvidia
<Pechi> buenas
<binarysec> hola Pechi
<Pechi> vaya calorazo, cuantos ordenadores petarán? xDDD
<Pechi> una preguntilla, una webcam que funciona en ubuntu pero se ve fatal?
<binarysec> al mio le tengo quitada la tapa, pero dentro de unas horas se pondrá el ventilador a tope hasta que lo apague por la noche xDDD
<Pechi> aveces es incluso peor quitarle la tapa
<binarysec> sep xDD
<Pechi> meintras tengas bien el circuito del aire...
<binarysec> es por pereza, no por otra cosa.....
<Pechi> soy de los tuyos xDDD
<binarysec> jajaja
<binarysec> no te puedo ayudar con lo de la webcam, solo tengo en un akoya y no la uso :(
<Pechi> gracias de todas formas :)
<binarysec> :)
 * binarysec is away: brb l8er :)
<Arlette> Buenos días :D
<binarysec> buenas Arlette
<Arlette> binarysec: Hola :D
<Pechi> buenas Arlette
<Arlette> Hola Pechi
 * binarysec is away: feeding my little trolls at home :)
<Abdabanesha> buenos dias me gustaria saber unas cosillas por el tema de optimizacion, nunca me e involucrado en lo que deseo saber y ahora por mas que busque no me aclara nada las informaciones halladas por mi
<Abdabanesha> el tema es que me gustaria eliminar algunas apps de inicio de session, para que se usa exactamente o para que sirven los depositos de claves tanto SSH como GPG?
<Abdabanesha> puedo prescindir de estos?
<Abdabanesha> no uso ningun tipo de app externa, ni seridor, etc...
<Abdabanesha> gracias
<fosco_> Abdabanesha, puedes prescindir de ellos
<fosco_> aunque al quitarlos verás que tampoco optimizas mucho
<Abdabanesha> mmm
<Abdabanesha> ok
<Abdabanesha> y lo del deposito de claves
<Abdabanesha> ?
<Abdabanesha> ya se que es debatible esto pero se puede prescindir?
<fosco_> todo es prescindible
<fosco_> el sistema no va a dejar de funcionar por desactivarlos
<Abdabanesha> no es mi intencion el pensar que deje de funcionar
<Abdabanesha> pero no deseo tampoco que a cada momento me mande confirmaciones
<Abdabanesha> molestas
<fosco_> pues si pasa eso lo vuelves a activar y listo
<Pechi> hombre... yo no te lo recomiendo el deposito de claves solo te pide confimarcion una vez en cada inicio... y por este tipo de cosas tenemos un sistema operativo mas seguro...
<Abdabanesha> mmm ok queda claro
<Abdabanesha> pero una de las cosas y ya concluyo es
<Abdabanesha> realmente lo del administrador de preferencias se le da uso?
<fosco_> si
<Abdabanesha> a que llama esta app al inicio
<Abdabanesha> ?
<Pechi> si
<Abdabanesha> que se mantiene en segundo plano exactamente, que archivo de conf?
<Shanak> wen dia
<fosco_> Abdabanesha, no se mantiene en segundo plano, solo se ejecuta al inicio, establece las preferencias por defecto y desaparece
<Abdabanesha> mmmm
<Abdabanesha> ok todo claro
<Pechi> olvidate de que esto sea igual que un msconfig
<Abdabanesha> estoy demasiado acostumbrado al archivismo en vez de al grafismo, jejejje
<Abdabanesha> bueno cambiando de tercio, quien usa el shell?
<Abdabanesha> es que hay una extension que se me resiste
<Pechi> cual?
<Abdabanesha> el de places-menu
<Abdabanesha> me refleja en esta tanto mi carpeta personal como desktop como red
<Abdabanesha> pero le das y no invoca en mi casoa  nautilus
<Pechi> le das y no ocurre nada?
<luckatoni> Como pongo el Thunderbird  en Español?
<Abdabanesha> no
<Abdabanesha> antes usaba pcmanfm-mod y si que llamaba
<Abdabanesha> pero tube que volver a nautilus por compatibilidades
<Abdabanesha> y con este nanai, como si le hicieras una paja a un muerto
<Pechi> luckatoni, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4933
<Abdabanesha> perdonar la expresion jejjeje
<Pechi> jajajajajajjaa
<luckatoni> muchas gracias Pechi
<Pechi> luckatoni,  me e confundido... hay no viene nada de como ponerlo al español
<Pechi> luckatoni,  según http://www.mozillamessaging.com/es-ES/thunderbird/ está en español de españa
<Pechi> pero está sin compilar
<luckatoni> ya, tranquilo, Pechi , le preguntaré a google como pasarlo una vez instalado
<Pechi> ah perfect
<fosco_> que yo sepa el paquete de idioma del thunderbird está en los repositorios
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-es-es <- esto debería bastar
<Abdabanesha> bueno he de dejaros
<Abdabanesha> un abrazo
<luckatoni> fosco_, perfecto
<luckatoni> muchas gracias
<Pechi> oye, sabeis como quito los "Abdabanesha se ha marchado" del xchat?
<luckatoni> otra cosa mas, en el skype, por que no me carga slos contactos que tengo?
<luckatoni> ha muerto skype?xd
<Pechi> yo lo estoy usando ahora mismo
<luckatoni> Pechi, es que no me carga los contactos que tengo
<Arlette> luckatoni: Esta en beta, hay cosas que derepente dejara de hacer xD
<luckatoni> Arlette, estoy estoy pensando yo,xd
<luckatoni> pero no puedo volver a una mas estable que cargue los contactos?xd
<Arlette> luckatoni: Te lo digo por experiencia propia
<Pechi> yo tengo la ultima version y me va bien ecepto por la webcam... :S
<Arlette> Pechi: Jajaja a mi me va de pelos todo, lo único es que a veces no me carga bien las cosas ej. Los contactos
<Arlette> luckatoni: Chiamo, eso se soluciona FÁCIL. Cierra y vuelve a abrir.
<Pechi> xDDD
<luckatoni> pues a mi no me carga nada,xd
<luckatoni> ya lo abri mil veces,xd
<Pechi> az un purge y reinstala
<Pechi> es poco ortodoxso pero...
<luckatoni> ultimamente estoy utilizando mucho el purge,xd
<fzeta> ieep!
<luckatoni> pues nada
<antonio_> hola muy wenas
<dac7> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<dac7> ERROR: No configuration file found
<antonio_> alguien tiene experiencia con el aircrack?
<dac7> ayuda error: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found
<m4r71x> ya vine putitos
<dac7> alhuien me de una mANONo DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found
<m4r71x> antonio_, lanza tu pregunta si alguien la sabe te respondera
<m4r71x> dac7, de que app hablas?
<antonio_> mi pregunta es como joder a un vecino que me esta cojiendo wifi porque el tb tiene wifi
<antonio_> estoy siguiendo una guia pero no es muy clara
<m4r71x> antonio_, y que esperas hacer con aircrack entonces?
<m4r71x> antonio_, entiendo el se esta colgando de tu wifi
<antonio_> y yo quiero cojerle la suya
<altsupwin> hola buena tarde !
<antonio_> altsupwin: wenas
<altsupwin> haber si puedo encontrar a alguien que tenga 10 minutos para dedicarme
<fosco_> antonio_, no damos soporte a esos temas en el canal
<dac7> estoy tratando de arrancar ubunto e instalar desde un usb y me sale el error No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found
<antonio_> dac7: as creado bien el usb?
<muay-guy> hola, alguien puede apuntarme alguna lectura para setear my apache para ser accesible desde fuera de mi red?
<altsupwin> estoy tratando de recuperar una laptop celeron con 256 megas y me han dado diversos problemas 50 distribuciones y no consigo arrancarlo en live, solo con pupyy
<muay-guy> ya tengo un dominio en co.cc y he forwardeado los puertos necesarios
<altsupwin> si lo he creado a mano y con yumi y tambien con universal instalaer y desde unix con otros
<altsupwin> siempre los mismo errores de acpi
<dac7> si lo e creaado con unebootin
<altsupwin> y mi bios no me deja desactibarlo
<altsupwin> se puede hacer desde el booteo añadiendo acpi=off pero no se donde meterlo porejemplo
<fosco_> altsupwin, en el menu de arranque suele haber alguna opcion para pasarle parámetros al arranque, en ubuntu creo que es f7 o f5 (lo debe poner en la parte inferior del menu de arranque)
<fosco_> pasale el parametro noacpi
<altsupwin> lo tengo al lado voy probando
<altsupwin> voy a volver a meter como esta mañana unas 10 distros en el pendrive y os cuento, por ahora iva de 1 en 1, muchas gracias gente ahora vuelvo ;)
<dac7> m4r71x quiero instalar ubuntu desde un usb y me da ese error me puedes ayudar
<atotclic> que problema tienes
<atotclic> dac7, que sistema utilizas
<dac7> atotclic: me preguntas a mi?
<atotclic> con que lohas metido en el usb
<atotclic> si
<dac7> con unebooting
<atotclic> no he visto el error
<dac7> ahi te lo paso
<dac7> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<atotclic> has bajado bien la iso
<atotclic> y cuando te sale el error
<dac7> SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 chs copyright (c) 1994-2010 h. peter anvin et al . ERROR: No configuration file found!
<dac7> atotclic: si lo e dejado bien
<atotclic> has formateado el pendrive
<dac7> atotclic: una vez que el programa nme dijo q termino lo saque y lo puse en la pc
<atotclic> que pc es
<dac7> si lo hace el programa antes de meterle la iso al usb
<dac7> es una de escritorio
<dac7> core 2 duo 2 gb de ram
<atotclic> como que lo hace el programa antes de meterlo en la iso????
<dac7> claro unebootin te pide que le digas donde esta la iso y antes de extraerla formatea e instala la iso
<dac7> eso tengo entendido
<atotclic> no formatea
<binarysec> dac7, prueba con multisystem http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<binarysec> te permite meter varias iso
<atotclic> solo mira que tengas espacio a no ser de lo contrario
<luckatoni> el comando mv falla en el traspaso de datos, me reaparece todo?
<atotclic> como utilizas el comando
<dac7> atotclic: el usb es de 4gb y la pc 500gb
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> y es ubuntu 1104 a 32 bits
<atotclic> o 64
<atotclic> ??
<dac7> creo q 32
<luckatoni> atotclic, es un script que hice , que movia datos de una particion a otra, pero sin darme cuenta , se quedo sin espacio, pero el muy .. no dejo los datos en el origen, y si los datos erroneos en el destino
<atotclic> mv es mover
<luckatoni> mv sin parametros
<luckatoni> ya, pero sin no hay espacio, y dar error, no deja los datos en el origen?
<geckoclown> buenas tardes
<atotclic> te tenia que pasar los archivos de uno en uno
<atotclic> a no ser que los pasases todos a la vez
<atotclic> el problema de pasarlos todos a la vez
<dac7> atotclic: q puede ser?
<atotclic> como si fuesen lineas
<atotclic> mira que no sea la version de 64
<atotclic> me has dac7  dicho que era intel o amd
<dac7> intel core 2 duo
<atotclic> luckatoni,  el problema es que igual has pàsado los archivos a media
<dac7> si es de 64 tendria q andar no?
<atotclic> siempre hay que copiar y luego eliminar
<atotclic> a no ser que sean archivos pequeños
<atotclic> no
<atotclic> no porque intel core duo no funciona a 64
<geckoclown> ??
<atotclic> dac7, si te lo ejecuta pero te dice que esta mal falta el archivo
<binarysec> hola geckoclown
<atotclic> geckoclown,  deberias de mirar de restaurar los archivos
<geckoclown> hola binarysec
<atotclic> antes de reescribir nada
<dac7> atotclic: el micro dice q es un core 2 duo, no trabaja a 64?
<atotclic> no no tarbaja a 64
<dac7> quizas sea eso
<atotclic> por eso te sale el fallo
<atotclic> te ejecuta el darwin pero luego te dice que falta la carpeta de 32
<geckoclown> core 2 duo que no pilla 64 bits ?
<atotclic> por asi decirlo
<atotclic> no
<atotclic> son viejos los core duo
<atotclic> hay que ver las caracteristicas
<geckoclown> aun asi, los 64 bits son anteriores
<atotclic> hasta hace poco los intel no ivan a64
<geckoclown> ??
<atotclic> ahora estan instalando a 64
<geckoclown> tu alucinas
<atotclic> amd hace años que va a 64
<atotclic> quien alucina
<geckoclown> tu
<dac7> totclic: ocea q si meto un windows 7 64 tampoco lo va a tomar?
<geckoclown> el pentium D ya era de 64 bits
<atotclic> el core duo de cuando es
<atotclic> ???
<atotclic> y no creo que te lo coja
<geckoclown> posterior al pentium D
<atotclic> es muy lento
<atotclic> yo tengo core duo
<atotclic> este mismo y no va a 64
<atotclic> tengo ubuntu32
<geckoclown> y que ?
<luckatoni> atotclic, entonces me estas diciendo que el mv en caso de error, pasa igual lo datos, dejandonte asi sin ellos
<geckoclown> que tengas un ubuntu de 32 no significa que no vaya a 64
<atotclic> si no deveria ser asi pero le has dicho mover
<atotclic> y ha movido
<geckoclown> luckatoni: no, si falla moviendo no borra el origna
<geckoclown> *origen
<atotclic> revisa que archivos has dañado
<atotclic> cuantos han sido???
<luckatoni> geckoclown, pues a mi me lo acabo de hacer
<geckoclown> no, otra cosa, es que una vez  movido, rompa el disco o borres algo
<atotclic> aqui en este netbook solo tengo ubuntu 32
<luckatoni> como unos 7 archivos
<atotclic> backtrack 32
<geckoclown> durante el proceso de mover, no borra hasta no haber terminado la copia
<atotclic> y 64 no coje
<atotclic> no tiene los parametros de 64
<geckoclown> y yo en este netbook ubuntu64, arch64, OSx, freebsd, windows 7
<geckoclown> y todo de 64 bits
<atotclic> ha llemado el disco
<EagleScreen> hola
<atotclic> el tema es que crea error
<geckoclown> hola EagleScreen
<atotclic> la copia a veces se queda en la parte de la memoria por que cree que si que entra
<EagleScreen> me he fijado en una fiferencia interesante entre el Google Chrome de Windows y el Chromium de Ubuntu
<geckoclown> atotclic: eso no es asi
<atotclic> que intel tienes o amd
<geckoclown> intel
<atotclic> hola
<luckatoni> atotclic, estoy viendo el script, y hace simples "mv", y al ejecutarlo me dio error de espacio, la sorpresa fue cuando el origen estaba vacio y el destino con los archivos erroneos
<geckoclown> Linux eeepc 2.6.39-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 6 22:37:55 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<atotclic> mal copiados etc
<atotclic> ves que pone x86_64
<luckatoni> atotclic, el caso es que me han desaparecido los archivos,xd
<atotclic> pueds recuperarlos
<geckoclown> sorprendeme, y dime que eso es 32 bits xDDD
<atotclic> o hacer el intento
<luckatoni> atotclic, no me acuerdo cuales eran, eso es por que no eran importantes,xd
<atotclic> yo no digo que sea 32 bits digo el tiempo que hace
<atotclic> en que se diferencian las cpus
<geckoclown> desde siempre
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> tengo un acer intel core duo y no tiene 64 bits
<atotclic> este tampoco
<atotclic> los procesadores se diferencian en las librerias que tienen
<EagleScreen> el reproductor de megavideo para ver peliculas online sin descargar, lo conocen? ahora tiene una opcion para descargar el vídeo original, si le doy con el Chrome de Windows, me redirige a Fileserver, Megaupload, o lo que sea, tengo que esperar el tiempo ese que hayq ue esperar, tengo que poner el captcha y eso, como siempre.. En cambio, si le doy a descargar con el Chromium de Ubuntu, la descarga comeinza de forma inmediata, sin tener que hacer todo
<EagleScreen>  eso, mucho más cómodo, ¿alguien sabe dónde está la diferencia?
<atotclic> lla diferencia entre ubuntu linux   y windows
<atotclic> ???
<atotclic> a esa diferencia
<geckoclown> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 <-- mira eso
<EagleScreen> la diferencia entre el gestor de descargas de Chrome y Chromium
<atotclic> chromium es codigo abierto
<atotclic> y chrome no
<geckoclown> EagleScreen: ninguna, seguramente sea casualidad
<geckoclown> o que tienes una cuenta premium xD
<dac7> atotclic: es de 32 la vercion q tengo en el usb
<atotclic> pues vuelvela a grabar
<atotclic> a ver si funciona o utiliza otro
<EagleScreen> mmmmm lo de la cuenta premium podria explicarlo, lo comprobaré
<geckoclown> :)
<atotclic> espera creo que tube el mismo error y acabe usando el creador de discos
<atotclic> dac7, yo tube el mismo error con unos usb y acabe usnado el creador de discos
<atotclic> EagleScreen, la diferencia es que uno es codigo abierto
<dac7> atotclic q es eso no lo use nunca
<atotclic> y el otro es cerrado
<atotclic> uno esta en desarrollo para desarrolladores
<EagleScreen> el Chrome no es solamente una compilacion especial del Chromium?
<atotclic> en sistema esta administracion creador de discops
<EagleScreen> Una compilacion hecha por Google
<atotclic> lo ejecutas y buscas la iso
<atotclic> y la grabas en el usb
<atotclic> exacto
<geckoclown> chrome es el original de google compilado por ellos, chromium es un desarrolo externo basado en el codigo de chrome
<atotclic> yo utilizo chorme para unas cosas y chromium prar otrtas
<dac7> atotclic: en window se puede usar eso por que estoy con window y al linux lo tengo muert
<atotclic> ok en el usb
<atotclic> tienes que tener instalado
<atotclic> el creadoa de isos
<atotclic> ejecutalo en windows
<atotclic> dac7, mira en el usb
<atotclic> tienes que tener un exe
<dac7> ok lo busco con que nombre
<dac7> atotclic: si lo encontre
<dac7> y ahora}
<altsupwin> en 5 minutos os cuento, os doy la introduccion, estoy metiendo ahora mismo 15 distribuciones de todos los colores en un pendrive con Yumi ( multiboot instaler ) mi equipo a levantar solo para uso de internet es un celeron 2.8 con 256 de ram y 64mb de video y una wifi realtek, lo unico que he conseguido es arrancar e instalar bien tanto puppy525 como slitaz3.0, pero aunque me conecto bien a la red wifi, no llega a navegar, pe
<altsupwin> ro eso lo dejo para otro momento, en 5 minutos os voy diciendo en tiempo real lo que me va diciendo, tipo error de bios e io apic
<atotclic> ejecutalo dac7
<atotclic> instlalo
<atotclic> y luego graba la iso
<atotclic> altsupwin,  la maquina que tienes es antigua
<atotclic> ???
<atotclic> deberias de intsalar ubuntu server solo el sistema y luego instalar fluxbox
<altsupwin> si es un portatil antiguo
<atotclic> ok con fluxbox
<altsupwin> siiii?
<atotclic>  yo lo he instalado en un pentium 3
<altsupwin> nunca instalé ubuntu server
<atotclic> ejecuto libreofice
<atotclic> firefox etc
<altsupwin> pero la version 11.04 ? me recomiendas?
<adriel> hola a todos
<atotclic> y conecta a internet
<atotclic> si es la de ahora
<atotclic> por protocolos es la que necesitas
<binarysec> altsupwin, yo personalmente te recomiendo la 10.10
<binarysec> 11.04 is a fail
<atotclic> cuando te diga inatalar apache etc todo lo que es server dices que no
<altsupwin> ok tambien lo jejej pienso un poco igual
<binarysec> :)
<atotclic> y recuerda a 32
<altsupwin> jejejjeje
<altsupwin> ok
<altsupwin> voy a meterla al pen y lanzo todo y os cuento
<atotclic> es para un pc lento
<atotclic> muy lento
<adriel> mi sistema operativo tiene problema por que alpareser se quedo una actualizacion por mitad y ahora todo lo que quiero abrir me da error de bus
<altsupwin> ok mil gracias !!!
<atotclic> piensa que te tiene que leer el pen la bios
<atotclic> entra en sinaptic y repara paquetes rotos
<adriel> puede alguien ayudarme con esto
<atotclic>   adriel  synaptic
<fosco_> adriel, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade y todo lo que salga lo pegas en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<adriel> lo siento pero no me abre pastebin
<atotclic> el explorardor
<atotclic> que te pone
<atotclic> adriel,  que te pone????
<adriel> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<adriel> Error del bus de dependencias... 0%
<adriel> adriel@adriel:~$
<dac7> atotclic: no me deja cargar o mejor dicho no carga la imagen usb-creator
<atotclic> como que no carga la imagen dac7
<adriel> atatclic synaptic no abre
<atotclic> no abre
<adriel> me da el mismo error
<adriel> error del bus
<atotclic> te da el mismo error
<dac7> atotclic: cuando le doy al archivo exe doble clic me abre una ventana donde me muestra el usb con el espacio y otra como para buscar el iso y no pasa nada
<atotclic> has buscado en algun foro
<dac7> si ya no se que hacer
<atotclic> exacto dac7
<atotclic> que tienes a parte de irc
<dac7> atotclic: nada estoy online con mozilla
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> a ver tienes que formtear el pendrive
<adriel> fosco aun me tienes pendiente
<atotclic> una vez formateado instalar
<dac7> ya lo ise en fat 32
<dac7> si
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> adriel
<adriel> digame
<atotclic> ahora te digo
<dabor> adriel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  tambien te dá error?
<atotclic> sudo dpkg -reconfigure
<atotclic> haz eso adriel
<adriel> si
<adriel> da error
<atotclic> para reconfigurar
<atotclic> sudo dpkg -reconfigure
<dabor> adriel: el mismo error?
<adriel> me dice que hay una accion de conflicto
<dac7> atotclic: no me deja que me aconsejas
<dabor> adriel: cual?
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> y no te deja ENTAR EN sinaptic
<adriel> sudo dpkg -reconfigure esto me da una accion de conflicto
<adriel> no tampoco
<atotclic> ps -A
<atotclic> buscael conflicto
<atotclic> y lo ncierras
<atotclic> ps -fea
<atotclic> tambien
<atotclic> cuando cir
<atotclic> erres el conflicto vuelcve a ajecutar reconfigure
<atotclic> dac7, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<adriel> pero como identifico el conflicto
<atotclic> descarga hay el creador de usb
<atotclic> no puedes entra en pastebin
<adriel> no
<atotclic> http://pastebin.com/
<atotclic> hay
<adriel> no abre
<atotclic> no abre
<adriel> uno de los chico me pregunto que si se abia quedado una actualizacion  por la mitad
<adriel> no se por que lo pregunta
<atotclic> prueba sudo tasksel
<adriel> pero si se interumpio una actualizacion y
<atotclic> al interrumpir crea adependencias rotas
<atotclic> tuberias rotas
<atotclic> paquetes rotos
<adriel> dice comando no encontrado
<eliamtr> hola
<atotclic> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<atotclic> prueba eso
<atotclic> hola
<eliamtr> alguien sabe de un programa que me agarre mis fotos (varias) y me las grabe en  formato dvd, gracias
<atotclic> openshot
<atotclic> por ejemplo eliamtr
<eliamtr> dime
<eliamtr> ah gracias
<atotclic> o mandvd
<eliamtr> osea que las pueda ver en un dvd
<adriel> todo lo que crea un alrbol de dependencia me da el error
<atotclic> o dvdstyle
<atotclic> sudo aptitude install tasksel
<atotclic> prueba
<atotclic> con eso puedes grabarlo en dvd
<atotclic> o crear la carpeta y grabarla al dvd
<eliamtr> es que el nero linux, solo te lo deja probar por 1 mes
<adriel> me da el error
<atotclic> es que nero es de pago
<atotclic> y  linux tiene mucho software
<atotclic> pruebe con cinelerra
<adriel> es posible iniciar el sistema aantes de la ultima actualizacion?
<atotclic> con openshot puedes crear slideshow
<atotclic> pero estas en el sistema
<eliamtr> pero eso es con archivos de video, yo tengo es fotos en jpg
<atotclic> adriel,
<atotclic> fotos tambien
<atotclic> openshot
<atotclic> te he puesto un link en privado eliamtr
<eliamtr> si gracias
<atotclic> es mi web
<adriel> que puedo hacer
<adriel> como puedo eliminar o reparar esos paquetes o tuberias rotas
<adriel> atotclic
<atotclic> desde synaptic
<atotclic> desde consola no me acuerdo
<adriel> pero es k no abre
<atotclic> adriel, sudo apt-get -f install      prueba eso
<altsupwin> bueno ya estoy por aqui con una lista entrañable de 20 distros en el pen haber que consigo arrancar..
<adriel> lo mismo
<adriel> el mismo error
<atotclic> mira de entra en sources.list y comenta algunas dependencias
<atotclic> y haz un update
<atotclic> a vber que tal
<altsupwin> mi maquina un celeron 2.8 con 256 de ram y radeon 9000 igp
<atotclic> estas en recovery
<altsupwin> acavo de saltar vector linux y de momento arranca
<altsupwin> ahora os cuento
<atotclic> como ha ido altsupwin
<altsupwin> bien ya tengo todas las distros
<atotclic> qu e distros????
<altsupwin> ahora voy a indicaros problemas de cada uno, ya que aunque llevo 8 años con siftware libre estoy un poco piyado con esta maquina y bios tan antigua
<altsupwin> debian, ubuntu server 1010, puppy, arch, samlldown y 10 mas, ajhora te digo
<atotclic> ahora vengo
<altsupwin> ok te espero :)
<altsupwin> nada vector linux arranca pero ahora esta en negro no muestra nada
<eliamtr> alguien me puede decir porfavor, el cd de alternate que hace, gracias
<altsupwin> Una de las formas de instalar Ubuntu es utilizando el Alternate CD. La diferencia con el Desktop CD es que no nos ofrece una versión Live, un Ubuntu útil, ni podremos hacer ninguna otra cosa mientras instalamos. En cambio nos ofrece una instalación más rápida, completa y flexible, pensada para usuarios más avanzados,
<eliamtr> ah okey
<altsupwin> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalaci%C3%B3n_con_Alternate_CD
<eliamtr> me lo estoy bajando, pero tarda mucho para bajarse, me dice que 16 dias, mucho tiempo
<altsupwin> uyy, prueba otro ftp
<altsupwin> o tu conexion es lenta o ahora ese enlace esta lento...
<eliamtr> si es lenta
<eliamtr> y como lo hago con ftp, yo tengo ese servicio
<altsupwin> un segundo te doy otro enlace
<eliamtr> osea la url con ftp
<altsupwin> que version quieres 11.04 o 10.10 o 10.04 ??? 32 bits??
<eliamtr> 11.04
<eliamtr> 32 bits
<eliamtr> porque demora tanto en bajarse un torrent, dice que 16 dias para bajarselo?
<jc51> eliamtr, el archivo debe ser grande, y debe haber pocos usuarios bajandolos
<eliamtr> ah claro
<Pechi> será menos de 16 dias...
<eliamtr> horas
<eliamtr> alguien me recomienda un programa que lea mis fotos y las ponga en formato para verlos en dvd? el nero linux es privado
<mimecar> puedes usar k3b
<eliamtr> en serio?
<mimecar> nero es un programa comercial, no encontrarás una versión gratuita
<eliamtr> las puede ver en el dvd domestico?
<mimecar> haz la prueba
<eliamtr> dejame ver
<eliamtr> mimecar:
<eliamtr> me dice que ese formato de jpg no es soportado para videos
<mimecar> solo te sale la opción de dvd de video?
<eliamtr> otras opciones
<eliamtr> tales como data cd
<Shanak> alguien me aclara algo de wine?
<mimecar> !ask Shanak
<kubot> Shanak: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<temesi> hola
<temesi> mi ubuntu creo que no lee el fitxero /etc/hosts
<Shanak> grax
<temesi> host localhost
<mimecar> temesi: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<temesi> ubuntu server 10.04
<temesi> 10.04.2
<Shanak> tengo wine y metin instalado, el cual se autoparchea, el problema es que no se esta autoparcheando
<mimecar> ¿has hecho modificaciones en el sistema?
<mimecar> Shanak: ¿que es metint?
<Shanak> un game online para windows, no dan soporte para linux
<mimecar> Shanak: ¿está soportado en wine?
<temesi> mimecar solo he añadido ip fija
<cousteau> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5201 -> el "metin" ese parece que va así así en wine
<mimecar> temesi: ¿como la has añadido?
<temesi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629946/
<Shanak> lo habian recomendado con wine, desde ubuntu 7
<arp-> eso en /etc/host?
<temesi> nops
<arp-> ah
<temesi> /etc/network/interfaces
<arp-> ah
<temesi> en /etc/hosts
<arp-> me parecia
<arp-> ...
<temesi> tengo lo tipico
<arp-> ok
<eliamtr> como veo los registros del sistema, osea los errrores cuando uso un programa?
<temesi> mimecar arp- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629950/
<eliamtr> :-(
<arp-> em
<mimecar> eliamtr: un error en wine, es complicado
<arp-> y que linea agregaste temesi?
<temesi> la primera liniea
<temesi> he añadido example.com
<temesi> para que me resuelve example.com de forma local
<arp-> 127.0.0.1	localhost example.com
<arp-> ?
<arp-> ponele
<arp-> 1270.0.1
<arp-> 127.0.0.1
<eliamtr> lo mio no es de wine
<eliamtr> lo mio es como veo los registros del sistema, osea los errrores cuando uso un programa?
<eliamtr> osea uso openshot y quiero ver lo errores
<eliamtr> porque se me queda colgado
<arp-> 127.0.0.1      www.pepe.com
<arp-> te va andar igual
<adriel> saben como solucionar un error del bus
<temesi> arp- ok pero sigue sin resolver...
<arp-> bus?
<temesi> que cosa mas rara...
<arp-> temesi
<arp-> en la terminal pone
<arp-> ping www.laweb.com
<arp-> que definiste en tu host
<arp-> a ver si te anda
<adriel> parese que tengo unos paquetes rotos instalado y no tengo acceso a casi nada
<adriel> de mi sistema
<adriel> alguien me puede ayudar
<temesi> arp- veo que con ping si que resuelve bien, mientras host no
<temesi> supongo que host busca directament en resolv.conf
<arp-> si
<arp-> defini ahi el dns
<adriel> alguien el el canal esta disponible para ayudarme
<temesi> adriel, que tienes roto?
<mimecar> !ask adriel
<kubot> adriel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<temesi> arp-, asi descarto problemas de configuracion de red...
<temesi> pronto me voy a cortar las venas !!!
<temesi> llevo una jodida setmana para intentar montar un servidor pdc con samba y ldap
<arp-> temesi
<arp-> nop
<arp-> jeje
<arp-> ponelo en rsolv.conf
<arp->  y prueba con ping al host
<adriel> la mayoria de los progama que kiero ejecutar no funcionan y me sale un erros de bus
<mimecar> adriel: que versión de ubuntu usas
<adriel> no puedo entrar a pastebin
<adriel> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<temesi> arp-  creo que he descartado el problema del host... siempre termino igual... no se puede conectar con el LDAP server...
<adriel> no entienndo
<adriel> o si
<mimecar> adriel: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones que avisa el sistema?
<mimecar> temesi: ¿tienes el cortafuegos bien configurado?
<arp-> usas ldap?
<adriel> si pero la ultima se interrumpio y se quedo por la mitad
<temesi> adriel, aptitude update && aptitude -s full-upgrade
<adriel> y desde entoces tengo este problema
<adriel> no funsiona eso
<temesi> y cuelga la respuesta del terminal en pastebin.ubuntu.com
<arp-> adriel primero que nada, tienes espacio de disco suficiente
<mimecar> adriel: sudo apt-get update
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> muestra algún error?
<adriel> sale el error
<temesi> mimecar, es todo en local
<mimecar> con apt-get update?
<mimecar> temesi: en local también hay cortafuegos si lo activas
<adriel> si
<mimecar> adriel: abre el centro de software
<temesi> mimecar arp- nunca paso de smbldap-populate
<mimecar> menú editar, origenes de software
<temesi> estoy arto :)
<mimecar> y dejas solo los repositorios de ubuntu, desactiva los que no sean de ubuntu
<temesi> adriel, executa  "aptitude -s update && aptitude -s full-upgrade"
<arp-> temesi eso para que es?, digo lo que estas haciendo?
<temesi> el que arp- ¿?
<arp-> tu problema
<mimecar> temesi: aptitude no está siempre instalado
<temesi> adriel, asi solo vas a simular una actualizacion y nosotros veremos el resultado
<temesi> en la 10.10 si
<temesi> y ademes es una mala costumbre mia...
<arp-> no
<temesi> estoy acostumbrado a Debian... sorry
<arp-> no en la 10.10 no viene mas
<temesi> xD arp- pues me callo
<temesi> xD
<temesi> con apt-get se pueden hacer simulacions ?
<adriel> el cento de sofwere no bre da el mismo error al igual que sinaptic
<arp-> igual podes instalarlo
<mimecar> adriel: desactiva los repositorios que no son de ubuntu, no puedes tener ningún error con apt-get update
<mimecar> adriel: ¿error de dbus también?
<adriel> si
<mimecar> entonces se te cortó durante una instalación verdad?
<adriel> si
<arp-> hay muchos paquetes rotos adriel?
<mimecar> ¿que error te sale con apt-get update?
<adriel> error del bus
<cousteau> temesi, me parece que sí
 * cousteau prefiere aptitude
<mimecar> adriel: ¿que paquete se estaba instalando cuando se cortó?
<cousteau> sip, apt-get -s
<temesi> perfecto
<adriel> no se eran las actualizaciones del sistema
<temesi> adriel, prueba apt-get -s update && apt-get -s upgrade
<arp-> con sudo
<arp-> ...
<temesi> y nos cuelgas la respuesta en pastebin.ubuntu.com
<temesi> arp- correcto :P
<mimecar> para que te de un error de ese tipo es algún archivo crítico
<mimecar> temesi: no puede usar pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<temesi> como que no ?
<temesi> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<temesi> copy and paste, no puede ?
<adriel> el update funciono pero el up grade no
<arp-> ja
<arp-> upgrade?
<arp-> le va tardar mucho...
<adriel> me da error de bus de dependencia
<arp-> :S
<mimecar> adriel: usas ubuntu con gnome?
<arp-> ja
<adriel> si
<mimecar> prueba => sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<temesi> porque no cuelgas el resultado adriel ?
<arp-> ubuntu 11.04 no me resultado bueno
<adriel> no puedo acesar a pastebin
<arp-> oO
<adriel> me sale el mismo error
<arp-> a we...
<arp-> en el navegador?
<mimecar> adriel: con ese error me parece que tendrás que reinstalar
<dannyLopez> tengo este error: Not satrtin x display manager (slim); it is not the default manager <<< alguna sugerencia
<arp-> adriel, tienes espacio de disco?
<adriel> si
<arp-> en la terminal pone
<arp-> dmesg
<arp-> cuales son la ultimas lineas del log?
<cousteau> arp-, sabes que se puede poner el gnome estilo clásico, no?
<cousteau> o eso dice la leyenda
<arp-> si corretico
<arp-> cousteau
<arp-> de hecho lo uso asi
<arp-> pero igual..
<arp-> tengo algunos problemas
<adriel>  7236.745730] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 52352961
<adriel> [ 7236.745813] ata1: EH complete
<arp-> ahi esta la cosa
<arp-> xD
<mimecar> adriel: ¿le has pegado algún golpe al ordenador?
<adriel> no
<arp-> que pase el corrector de disco
<mimecar> ¿lo has apagado a lo bestia?
<adriel> no
<mimecar> pues tu disco tiene errores
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar con el live cd y corregirlos
<arp-> mimecar
<arp-> sip
<arp-> que le pase el chdsk
<arp-> desde un live
<mimecar> o el fsck :P
<arp-> o el fsck
<arp-> asi es
<adriel> como hago eso
<cousteau> adriel, no sé en cuál de las particiones estará, pero prueba a hacer   sudo touch /forcefsck   y reiniciar
<arp-> a ver que se ffije el espacio de disco
<cousteau> si tienes partición de home, a lo mejor también te conviene hacer   sudo touch /home/forcefsck
<adriel> tengo 168 gb libre
<cousteau> por cierto... ¿qué pasa si un usuario se llama forcefsck?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> cousteau jaja
<arp-> transposo
<arp-> :P
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<Vianstak> unas preguntillas
<arp-> si que haga el fsck
<arp-> al reniciar
<arp-> a ver que pasa...
<Vianstak> por que no se instala el idioma español cuando pruebo ubuntu en un ordenador y en otros si
<arp-> y algo estaras haciendo mal Vianstak
<adriel> que se supone que debe hacer el ordenador con ese comando
<arp-> siempre que eleji ES.. respeto el idioma
<adriel> por k no hace nada
<Vianstak> y por que en uno si puedo instalar programas y en el otro no estando en modo de prueba
<arp-> adriel, va verifciar el disco cuadno reinicie
<dannyLopez> tengo este error: Not satrtin x display manager (slim); it is not the default manager <<< alguna sugerencia
<arp-> dannyLopez revisa gdm
<dannyLopez> ya pero me sigue dando la opción de slim
<arp-> y si
<dannyLopez> algo que no tiene que pasar por que ya lo desinstake
<arp-> tendras especificado como default
<arp-> el slim
<dannyLopez> donde?
<arp-> en el archivo
<arp-> etc/X11/
<arp-> creo que andaba x ahi
<arp-> el default
<dannyLopez> voy a ver, ahunque ya he ejecutado dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<arp-> . etc/X11/default-display-manager
<arp-> creo que era
<eliamtr> con que programa monto un dvd en mi maquina?
<arp-> mount
<eliamtr> con que programa monto un dvd en mi maquina? osea como un power dvd en windows
<dannyLopez> @Lopez:/home/danny# cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<dannyLopez> /usr/bin/gdm
<arp-> una ISo diras
<arp-> ?
<eliamtr> no se
<arp-> power dvd
<arp-> para ver una pelicula decis
<arp-> ?
<eliamtr> para ubuntu?
<eliamtr> sip
<arp-> usa VLC
<arp-> sudo apt-get install vlc
<eliamtr> ok
<tatan> hola alguien que me ayyude ?
<arp-> ?
<Pechi> dinos que te pasa
<Pechi> y si tienes suerte...
<adriel> chicos diganme que sigue
<adriel> que mas puedo hacer
<tatan> no tengo casa y soy desempleado U, U
<tatan> XD
<arp-> adriel ya reiniaste?
<arp-> reiniciaste
<adriel> si
<tatan> bueno  lo que pasa es lo siguiente
<arp-> y corrio fsck?
<tatan> resulta que instale   cairo-dock
<adriel> duro como 3 seg comprobando el disco y nada mas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> y sigue fallando adriel?
<adriel> sip
<arp-> ok
<tatan> todo bien pero luego los iconos  de network manager y wicd se bajan del panel generico de gnome , y lo curioso es que cuando mato el proceso de cairo-dock  desaparecen dichos iconos
<arp-> mira puden ser 2 cosas
<arp-> o la particion esta corrupta
<arp-> o el disco fisicamente esta con sectores defectuosos
<tatan> que os pasa adriel?
<adriel> solo tengo una particion
<arp-> aja
<adriel> si rreistalo perdere dodo
<arp-> adriel, bueno  arranca con una live
<arp-> y con el disco desmontado , pasa un fsck
<adriel> como lo hago
<tatan> tienes datos sensibles en el disco?
<arp-> reinstalar no sirve de mucho si el disco tiene errores
<arp-> adriel arranca con un disco de instalacion de ubuntu en modo Live (modo de prueba)
<arp-> y luego pasas el fsck
<arp-> desde una terminal
<adriel> ok
<tatan> es que de no ser asi lo mas sano es tratar de hacer un sondeo de superficie verificar si efectvamente ahi sectores corruptos , recuperarlos si es posible (hay aplicaciones destinadas para la tarea) y luego crear nueva tabla de particiones
<adriel> como se hace tatan
<tatan> como dice  ARP
<tatan> busca otro entorno funcional  unix , live cd usb etc
<tatan> que esten equipados con erramientas de gestion
<tatan> como es ubuntu live cd tendria que tener  fsck
<tatan> espera la sintaxis seria como ....
<tatan> fsck [-opciones "las cuales puedes ver creo haciendo fsck --help"]  /dev/hdXXX (o sdXXX de ser que tienes una maquina gestionando por sata )
<tatan> ahora tengo entendido que ahi aplicaciones incluso live CD que bienen bien completas para poder recupar sectores o descartar y saturar para salvar el disco
<tatan> dejame consultar a San google
<dannyLopez> ya revise tooodo y el dpkg-reconfigure gdm me sigue dando las 2 opciones (slim/gdm), existe alguna forma de eliminar tooodo el registro del slim?
<tatan> a todo esto alguien me pude ayudar con mi problema o me viro a la comunidad de Cairo-dock '?
<temesi> Bien !!!!
<temesi> por fin he realizado la instalacion de Samba + Ldap
<temesi> ahora ya se porque fracasaba
<temesi> mi dominio tenia que estar en /etc/hosts
<temesi> XDDDD
<tatan> jj
<temesi> despues de unos dias conseguido
<temesi> conclusion, no desistir !
<fosco_> buenas
<n-iCe> nas
<chester> Amigos, alguien me podría dar una ayudita... Necesito eliminar un programa (que descargué directamente de una página web, no sinaptyc, no centro de software)
<chester> lo que pasa es que no se el nombre exacto
<chester> alguien me puede decir como saber el nombre para poder desinstalarlo?
<fosco_> como lo instalaste?
<chester> con sh
<chester> no mentira
<chester> era .deb
<fosco_> vale, y como lo instalaste?
<chester> doble click sobre el archivo, y me abrio el centro de software
<chester> de ahí le di instalar
<chester> amigo
<fosco_> pues entonces SÍ usaste el centro de software
<chester> Tienes mucha razón amigazo, ya estoy desinstalando, Muchas gracias ;)
<dannyLopez> entonces? como elimino todo rastro de slim?
 * dannyLopez llora como un bebe
<cousteau> qué ye "slim"? supongo que buscando ~/.slim o ~/.config/slim y borrando
<mosh_> -query arp-
<dannyLopez> cousteau ► no hay nada de es
<dannyLopez> eso*
<cousteau> y slim qué es lo que es?
<dannyLopez> un gestor de inicio como el gdm
<cousteau> ah, pues entonces no creo que tenga nada en ~
<cousteau> prueba con purge en ese caso
<dannyLopez> ya lo elimine de todo lado hasta con where slim
<dannyLopez> whereis*
<cousteau> hiciste purge?
<dannyLopez> --purge remove slim
<cousteau> find /etc /usr /var -iname '*slim*'
<dannyLopez> cousteau ► ya me ha dado los resultados
<cousteau> dannyLopez, algún sospechoso?
<cousteau> aparte de /var/cache/apt?
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/MjWwDJt3 dime tu, por que para mi todos son sonpechosos
<dannyLopez> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20slim_locale <<< ese me parece muy sospechoso
<Yukiteru> dejenme poner mi comentario sobre el slim
<Yukiteru> todos los rcX.d, el init.d, y el Xsession, son sospechosos de que slim te cargue al inicio del sistema
<cousteau> dannyLopez, seguro que le hiciste purge?
<dannyLopez> Yukiteru ► nadie te detiene jeje adelante haslo
<Yukiteru> yo que tu lo borro
<Yukiteru> me instalo gdm3 y listo
<dannyLopez> si, segurisimo
<cousteau> prueba   sudo apt-get purge --purge <paquete>
<cousteau> con dos purges, uno con rayitas y otro sin
<Yukiteru> si ya hizo remove eso no va a funcionar
<dabor> ??
<dannyLopez> eee ya
<dannyLopez> yo hacia aptitude --purge remove slim y me lo desinstalaba
<dabor> --purge remove ??
<dannyLopez> no lo hacia con apt-get purge --purge slim
<dannyLopez> si
<dabor>  purge --purge ??
<dannyLopez> si
<Yukiteru> prefiero aptitude para esas cosas
<Yukiteru> aptitude purge packages << fin del problema
<dannyLopez> Yukiteru ► es mejor que el --purge remove?
<Yukiteru> si
<Yukiteru> si hay algo que no puede remover lo deja en la salida
<Yukiteru> y lo remueves manualmente
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<dannyLopez> Purgando ficheros de configuración de slim ...
<dannyLopez> eso si me gusto
<dabor> --purge remove no existe
<Yukiteru> una pregunta porque no les gusto slim???
<Yukiteru> algun problema con el video o algo???
<cousteau> a mí me pasa lo siguiente: purge me purga las dependencias autoeliminadas pero no el programa original, remove --purge me purga el paquete original pero no las dependencias, y purge --purge me purga ambos
<cousteau> o al revés, non ricordare
<dannyLopez> Yukiteru ► no tenia inicio de sesión
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, y te aseguraste de configurar el tty 7 para que arrancara
<Yukiteru> con slim
<dannyLopez> no
<dannyLopez> es que yo de eso no alcance a leer, por que cuando desinstale gdm se me cerro sesión
<Vianstak> wenas
<mimecar> dannyLopez: es una consecuencia de quitar el gestor de sesiones
<Vianstak> con q programa puedo convertir audio wav.cda
<fosco_> Vianstak: soundjuicer
<Yukiteru> Vianstak, puedes usar Audacity o ripear el CD directamente con Sound-Juicer
<dannyLopez> igual pense que traeria una configuración de ejemplo jeje
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, uno no piensa, uno actua en consecuencia al riesgo de una accion XD
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si solo tienes un gestor de sesiones y lo quitas, no tienes nada
<Yukiteru> ten eso presente cuando hagas algo con ubuntu, o te tropezaras muchas veces xD
<Yukiteru> aun asi, podias inicar las X desde las tty
<Yukiteru> instalando gdm
<dannyLopez> mimecar ► primero instale slim y luego elimine gdm
<cousteau> Yukiteru, no hace falta instalar gdm (creo); se puede ejecutar X directamente
<cousteau> pero vamos, lo fácil es instalar gdm y listo
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si quitas gdm no se pone abuscar otros gestores de sesiones en el disco
<Yukiteru> si, pero el pana querra arrancar las X automaticamente
<cousteau> y ya con eso (creo que) se iniciará automáticamente la próxima vez
<Yukiteru> porque startx
<darkgod_> hola gente
<darkgod_> hay alguien ahi?
<mimecar> darkgod_: 70 personas
<darkgod_> jaja gracias amigo
<dannyLopez> a Yukiteru y otra cosa que hizo acordar fue que no iniciaba sesión automaticamente jeje
<darkgod_> preguntaba porque recien instalo y me mostro un monton de pantallas antes de llegar aca
<dannyLopez> siempre me pedia user y pass y me da wea ponerlo a cada rato
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, Slim puede arrancar automatico
<Yukiteru> que te lo digo que lo use por mas de 3 meses con Arch
<mimecar> darkgod_: como mucho dos veces si has encriptado la clave de la wifi
<dannyLopez> voy a googlear un poco acerca de los temas, antes de desinstalar gdm
<Yukiteru> para lograr eso y mas, debes modificar el archivo /etc/slim.conf
<dannyLopez> ese archivo nunca existio
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, eso puede ser por las diferencias de empaquetamiento entre Arch y Ubuntu
<Yukiteru> pero el archivo debe existir
<Yukiteru> de todas formas te recomiendo que busques info sobre el paquete slim en Ubuntu
<darkgod_> como le cambio el color a mis comentarios?
<Yukiteru> y que vayas al Wiki de Arch para su configuracion
<Yukiteru> alli esta todo muy claro
<Yukiteru> estoy seguro que aprenderas mucho
<dannyLopez> si estube por aya pero como te digo no existia el archivo /etc/slim.conf
<darkgod_> prueba
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, por eso te digo que busques info sobre el paquete de Slim en Ubuntu
<darkgod_> prueba
<Yukiteru> puede ser que las diferencias de empaquetamiento entre Arch y Ubuntu
<Yukiteru> coloquen ese archivo en otra ubicacion
<Yukiteru> o este redirigido a otro archivo
<fosco_> /etc/slim.conf <- ubuntu lo pone aqui
<Yukiteru> entonces tremendo error si el archivo no es instalado XD
<Yukiteru> bueno me tengo que ir
<Yukiteru> hasta otra oportunidad
<darkgod_> alguien me cuenta como instalar flash?
<darkgod_> tengo ubuntu 10.04 por las dudas
<n-iCe> darkgod_: instala chrome
<n-iCe> Ya viene con flash y mejor que firefox
<n-iCe> Para mi
<fosco_> darkgod_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<darkgod_> tengo chromium, es lo mismo?
<x0x> Hola
<fosco_> no es lo mismo
<darkgod_> lei por ahi que no
<x0x> tengo un problema grande... haber si alguien me hecha un cable
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> http://www.google.com/chrome?hl=es-419&brand=CHJL&utm_campaign=es-419&utm_source=es-419-mx-ha-BKWS&utm_medium=ha
<x0x> tengo una maquina antigua y ando intentando instalar alguna distribucion que funcione y no lo consigo...
<dannyLopez> x0x ► puppy linux
<darkgod_> puede que le funcione probar con algo relativamente nuevo pero mas lite?
<darkgod_> como Lubuntu?
<x0x> ok dannyLopez ya lo instalé, pero la red no lo consigo que funcione
<fosco_> x0x: con cuanta ram cuentas?
<x0x> ahora estaba probando ubuntu server 10.10
<x0x> 256mb
<x0x> llevo 30 sistemas intentados hoy y no hay manera
<fosco_> con 256 deberías poder instalar cualquier ubuntu
<fosco_> aunque el escritorio se arrastrará
<binarysec> x0x, con lucid puppy tiene que ir como la seda
<x0x> pero hay problemas io apic
<binarysec> yo lo tengo con 128 mb
<darkgod_> por eso le decia lubuntu
<x0x> lucid puppy es puppy 525 ?
<binarysec> hay opciones de arranque con puppy
<binarysec> esa es la ultima version
<x0x> lubuntu no lo levanta
<x0x> se queda antes de la instalacion
<x0x> tengo problemas de bios e io apic
<binarysec> x0x, para que vas a usar el pc?
<x0x> internet, perdon, para mi mami
<x0x> solo internet
<binarysec> puppy entonces
<binarysec> tienes un problema de red decías
<binarysec> cableada?
<x0x> vale, una preguntiya, lo vuelvo a instalar, pues es el unico que he conseguido arrancar e instalar y conectar, pero con dilo me da error de dns y no navega... voy a ponerme a ello y me contais
<x0x> no inalambrica
<binarysec> ok
<binarysec> inalambrica la tienes que configurar
<binarysec> pero no es dificil si lo has intentado 20000 veces xDDDD
<x0x> reconoce modulo 2800 rt cuando esta en live y rt a secas cuando esta instalado, probe a cambira etc, pero se ve conectado pero no navega
<x0x> ok voy a ello mil gracias
<x0x> uan pregun que me quede con la duda
<binarysec> di
<binarysec> ah xDD
<binarysec> mmmm
<x0x> estoy en el install de ubuntu server 10.10 y la parte de instalacion del sistema operativo base me dice "debootstrap  ; se produjo un fallo al intentar determinar el nombre en clave de esta version
<x0x> pena penita
<binarysec> lol
<binarysec> ese fallo no lo había visto antes
<mimecar-away> x0x: ¿has comprobado que la iso esté bien?
<x0x> 2 ioso y un usb booteable
<binarysec> brb 30 min :)
<x0x> 2 isos queria decir
<mimecar> x0x: eso no es comprobarla
<mimecar> la suma de verificación coincide?
<x0x> ya checksum md5, si perdon
<x0x> no la comprobé, teneis razon
<mimecar> haz eso lo primero
<x0x> ok, mil gracias
<x0x> voy a instalar puppy y haber si consigo conectarme por wifi y desde otra maquina  compruebo el suma de verificación
<darkgod_> como añado mas canales irc aqui?en especial en español
<mimecar> x0x: compruebalo desde el equipo que estas usando ahora
<Pechi> hola
<x0x> gracias chic@s
<darkgod_> alguien sabe de mas canales en español?
<darkgod_> ayuda
<mimecar> darkgod_: freenode es una red de soporte técnico
<mimecar> no encontrarás muchos canales para hablar en español
<x0x> yo he conocido esto esta tarde y no me voy a mover de aqui nunca
<x0x> ;)
<Pechi> xDDDD
<darkgod_> hay alguien ahi?
<dannyLopez> como me conecto a otro Pc que esta en mi red desde terminal, desde el MC lo puedo ver y tod
<dannyLopez> o
<mimecar> dannyLopez: de la misma forma que lo haces con el mc
<dannyLopez> con MC solo doy flechitas y enter jeje
<mimecar> con nautilus lo mismo
<dannyLopez> y ya me perdi jeje
<cousteau> dannyLopez, yendo a Ir > Red
<dannyLopez> si en nautilius veo dannyLpz@Ip del otro Pc > C
<dabor> dannyLopez: desde terminal algo como smbclient //ip/carpeta/
<dannyLopez> no, me dice que no se encuentra la orden
<cousteau> dannyLopez, nautilus > Ir > Red
<dannyLopez> si, desde el nautilius si veo todo
<mimecar> dannyLopez: entonces?
<dannyLopez> pero quiero verlo desde la consola :D
<mimecar> tu mismo has dicho que con mc te sale
<unknow> Alguno me pudiera ayudar con un comando apra copiar unos archivos en una carpeta con permiso root.
<dannyLopez> ya no :'(
<mimecar> unknow: no te lo han dicho esta tarde ?
<unknow> no.
<unknow> Me quedé esperando.
<mimecar> esta tarde te han dicho que uses sudo mv
<cousteau> bueno, para copiar sería   sudo cp -R
<dannyLopez> cual xinitric cuenta el .Xinitric o el .xinitric ?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: uno de los dos no te sirve
<dannyLopez> por eso cual dejo?
<mimecar> no lo se
<dannyLopez> jeje
<dannyLopez> y si borro los 2?
<mimecar> puede que te falle algo
<dannyLopez> bueno de todas formas solo tienen esto >>> /usr/share/awesome/
<mimecar> no los borres
<wcrph> hola
<Pechi> alguien sabe como quitar las notificaciones rollo * fzeta se ha marchado (Remote host closed the connection)
<Pechi> * Akemi se ha marchado???
<liss> irc.irc-hispano.org
<unknow> Estoy instalando Joomla y me da este error: "Imposible conectar a la base de datos. Error de conexión: Unable to connect to the Database: Could not connect to MySQL."
<unknow> Como lo soluciono?
<LinuxMario> Vaya hasta que encuentro un canal latino ya me arte de hablar ingles.
<LinuxMario> Alguien a logrado hacer un BONDING con 4 antenas wireless? Si es asi, me pueden facilitar el how to?
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> con la misma red?
<LinuxMario> Tengo algo en mente ya lo logre con 2, pero no tuve suerte por logica con 4, y no se que hago mal.
<LinuxMario> No SSIDS diferentes =)
<LinuxMario> Si quiero hacer un bonding es con redes diferentes si no que chiste =S
<LinuxMario> Para hacer un load balancing en las apps
<n-iCe> Es que yo lo uso por si una falla se activa la otra
<atotclic> LinuxMario, pasa a este chat rsecurity
<n-iCe> Ni idea como tu quieres :(
<LinuxMario> =(
<LinuxMario> Creo que estoy marihuano y loco =
<unknow> Estoy instalando Joomla y me da este error: "Imposible conectar a la base de datos. Error de conexión: Unable to connect to the Database: Could not connect to MySQL."
<unknow> Como lo soluciono?
<atotclic> has credao la base de datos
<LinuxMario> unknow,  Creando la base de datos? o poniendo los datos correctos?
<LinuxMario> Name, User, Password?
<unknow> Solo configurando el Joomla.
<LinuxMario> ?¡?¡?¡ Deberias ser mas especifico hermano, por que no estamos viendo tu computadora para adivinar que pasa.
<unknow> Y no me dice cual de todas las opciones es la que tengo malas.
<LinuxMario> Pues lo que tienes malo es que no conecta tu base de datos ya la creaste?
<unknow> Estoy en localhost instalando el joomla.
<LinuxMario> e instalaste mysql?
<unknow> Si.
<LinuxMario> Y ya verificaste tu nombre de usuario tu contraseña y nombre de la base de datos y la pusiste en connect?
<LinuxMario> Osea en el archivo de conexion.
<unknow> Cual sería el comando para volver a configurarlo? O ver la configuración?
<atotclic> para hacer bonding tienes que poner la misma ip en todas las tarjetas
<unknow> O.k!
<LinuxMario> atotclic,  es tas mal, si pongo las mismas IPS hago un conflicto de red como vas a decir semejante cosa :S
<LinuxMario> unknow,  a ver ahora deja leer que no soy guru de joomla lo instale un par de veces, pero tratare de no decir burradas, quiero averiguar como se llama el archivo php donde vincula la base de datos.
<atotclic> no a ver lo que consigues es sumar
<atotclic> config
<atotclic> creo
<LinuxMario> unknow,  creo que se llama configuration.php
<unknow> Vale. Ya lo consigo.
<LinuxMario> alli debe tener el nombre de la base el user y el password que creaste en mysql si esta mal
<LinuxMario> Por eso no conecta.
<LinuxMario> Asi de sencillo.
<LinuxMario> Y aclaro yo entre a esta sala del IRC por ayuda, y yo pare explicando.
<unknow> Vale! Gracias LinuxMario Ya lo compruebo.
<LinuxMario> Me voy a los canales gringos aqui puras burradas me quieren imponer, Bye
<LinuxMario> www.ubunteando.org
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-21
<Vsg21> ?DCC SEND
<Vsg21> DCC SEND abcdefghijk
<darkgod> alguien me podria ayudar a desinstalar el navegador web nightly?
<colo_> exit
<jc51> se te olvido en /
<jc51> colo
<colo_> mi telado anda  como el c
<colo> ahora si
<darkgod> colo me ayudas a desinstalar nightly?
<colo> jc51, como era para escribir y que salgga en azul
<jc51> colo, ni idea
<darkgod> uso chromium y simplemente no quiero tenerlo instalado
<jc51> darkgod, ya intentaste hacerlo con aptitude?
<jc51> o desde el synaptic?
<darkgod> desde la terminal ya intente pero no pude
<darkgod> puse esto, corregime si lo hice mal
<darkgod> sudo apt-get remove nightly
<jc51> que error o algo asi te mandaba?
<darkgod> no me da error, simplemente uso chromium y no quiero tenerlo instalado
<darkgod> a perdon, me decia que no se habia encontrado ese paquete
<jc51> cuando ponias sudo apt-get remove (aquete)
<jc51> que te decia
<jc51> es por que ese no e el nombre
<jc51> con que comando lo instalaste?
<colo> # sudo apt-get --purge remove nombre
<jc51> si eso tambien
<jc51> pero dice que el paquete no se encuentra
<Carlitos__> hola  amigos
<Carlitos__> una  consulta pa  desconectar a  usuario conectado
<mauricio__> quien me echa una mano con un server streaming?
<dantelegui> list
<Carlitos__> mauricio__:  dime
<Carlitos__> server straming ?
<Carlitos__> cual?
<mauricio__> quiero transmitir mi webcam por internet usando vlc
<mauricio__> quiero hacer la prueba en mi pc con arch y despuues lo dejo en el server con ubuntu
<Carlitos__> vlc  es  complicado varon
<Carlitos__> busca otro
<Carlitos__> que es lo  que quieres?
<Carlitos__> solo ver  como una  security  cam ?
<Carlitos__> o   es algo  en  vivo ?
<mauricio__> en vivo
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<x0x> hola!!
<x0x> porfin instalé puppy !!! ciertos fallinos, pero ya lo tengo, lo unico que me queda es configurar la wifi
<x0x> haber si me podeis hechar una mano
<x0x> aparece como conectado pero no navego, por lan todo correcto
<x0x> nadie tene un puppy por ahi?
<x0x> bueno yo ando por aca.. saludetes
<x0x> si hay alguien que me comente, gracias
<x0x> si alguien tiene u moment que me ayude con una conexion de wireless
<xblaster> q utilizar vmware o virtual box?
<x0x> vmware de pago pero mejor, virtual box recomiendo version NO ose
<xblaster> oki gracias, x0x
<dzup> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<faryshta> Hola.
<faryshta> ¿Alguien sabe instalar webcams?
<dzup> depende de que camara sea
<faryshta> Sony handicam. dzup
<dzup> y cheese iece algo?
<faryshta> dzup, no reconoce nada.
<dzup> y google que dice sobre tu disto?
<faryshta> dzup, "No se encontró ningún dispositivo"
<faryshta> No he encontrado nada útil en google.
<dzup> y si !google ubuntu +"sony" webcam
<dzup> y en tu nacegador no busques el el google.es pues es lame, buscatelo en google.uso google.mx
<dzup> *navegador
<faryshta> dzup deja intento.
<dzup> google.us o google.mx o google.om directo, si agotaste todo en google.es es porque nada esta ahi
<dzup> casi siempre que uso google.es o google.ar me manda en loops ...por eso digo.
<dzup> !no gpg es fixgpg
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dzup> !fixgpg es sudo apt-get update 2> /tmp/keymissing; for key in $(grep "NO_PUBKEY" /tmp/keymissing |sed "s/.*NO_PUBKEY //"); do echo -e "\nProcessing key: $key"; gpg --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv $key && gpg --export --armor $key |sudo apt-key add -; don
<dzup> !fixgpg
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'fixgpg'.
<dzup> !olvida !
<Sarvangasana> hola
<Sarvangasana> alguien sabe el nombre de la aplicacion para escanear de kubuntu
<Sarvangasana> y donde la puedo encontrar ?
<fosco_> kipi?
<fosco_> prueba lanzando kipi o scanimage desde una consola
<Sarvangasana> necesito una libreria de sane
<Sarvangasana> que se llama sane epson
<Sarvangasana> pero no se donde encontrarla
<Sarvangasana> no la encuentro en el synaptic
<fosco_> el paquete será seguramente libsane
<Sarvangasana> me baje el driver correcto
<Sarvangasana> pero ahora me sale este error
<Sarvangasana> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/erroryj.png/
<Sarvangasana> que no puede acceder
<Sarvangasana> SE DENIEGA EL ACCESO AL RECURSO
<Sarvangasana> dice
<Sarvangasana> sale la direccion usb
<Sarvangasana> canimage: open of device epkowa:usb:001:006 failed: Access to resource has been denied
<Sarvangasana> fosco_,
<fosco_> no tendrás acceso al dispositivo
<fosco_> supongo que deberás añadir tu usuario al grupo "scan" o algo así, entra en la gestión avanzada de usuarios
<Sarvangasana> ok
<Sarvangasana> hize sudo xsane
<Sarvangasana> i me dio acceso al scanner
<fosco_> eso no es muy correcto
<fosco_> pero bueno, si a ti te sirve...
<moni_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630337/
<Sarvangasana> claro ahora no puedo abrir los documentos que creo
 * moni_ ?
<Sarvangasana> no tengo privilegios
<Sarvangasana> fue creado con privilegios de root
<ivedci89> en la consola, "suso nautilus"
<fosco_> Sarvangasana, lo correcto es incluir al usuario en el grupo que gestiona el escaner
<fosco_> hacer tareas de usuario con sudo es incorrecto
<Sarvangasana> ok
<moni_> tengo algo mal en la configuración de los navegadores que no  veo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630337/
<fosco_> esos mensajes de error quien los da?
<moni_> firefox
<fosco_> moni_, seguramente algun tema o alguna extensión que instalaste no estaba bien diseñado
<moni_> firefox 4 en la consola de errores
<moni_> pero no consigo saber cual es
<fosco_> cierra firefox, en unterminal pon mv ~/.mozilla ~/.MOZILLA y vuelve a abrir firefox a ver si sigue haciendolo
<moni_> sigue pasando  -- ayer instale chromium y le pasa lo mismo
<fosco_> pues no se me ocurre nada
<moni_> pues voy a des instalarlo por completo y luego lo instalo a ver que pasa
<geckoclown> buenos dias
<gry> Hello, I'm looking for a Spanish person to help me. I'm talking to a spanish person and we have trouble understanding
<geckoclown> intentalo en español
<JESUSELIFELET> alguien sabe de alguna proxy que funcione?
<xoanm> algun proxy que funcione?
<xoanm> que estas buscando exactamente?
<xoanm> proxy cache para webs
<xoanm> o salir a internet por proxy
<linuxero> hola a todos alguien me podria ayudar lo que pasa es que mi disco duro segun me dice que ya esta casi lleno y en el sistema de archivos me dice otra cosa
<linuxero> y ademas mi disco duro es de 1terabyte
<debsan> linuxero, habrás hecho mal la partición?
<linuxero> pero segui el tutorial al pie de la letra luego me dice cosas raras
<linuxero> la carpeta /
<linuxero> casi esta llena
<linuxero> ademas en un screelent me dice que tengo libre 281GB de 367 que le asigne a linux
<vladimirov> http://pastebin.com/sWvUGDA3 tengo este script para iniciar aplicaciones al inicio. lo hago asi porque requiero retardos entre una y otra, pero no funciona, solo arranca la primera.cual es el error?
<vladimirov> muy buenos dias y gracias por cualquier apoyo
<fosco_> veamos...
<fosco_> vladimirov, el && hace que se ejecuta el segundo si el primero ha acabado bien
<fosco_> es decir no se ejecutará skype hasta que cierres correctamente guake
<vladimirov> gracias!
<fosco_> ponlos en lineas separadas y con un solo & al final
<fosco_> sleep 25 && guake &
<fosco_> sleep 10 && skype &
<fosco_> ...
<vladimirov> mmm
<vladimirov> te muestro...
<vladimirov> asi?
<vladimirov> http://pastebin.com/00h96j9y
<vladimirov> osea, solo debería usar && si requiero que el comando anterioir finalice exitosamente,
<vladimirov> en caso contrario, si solo me interesa ejecutar sin esperar por el resultado o la salida de otro comando entonces solo uso &
<vladimirov> es asi?
<vladimirov> fosco_ ?
<fosco_> tal como lo tienes ahora no hará los sleep
<fosco_> bueno, sí que los hará, pero los comandos se lanzarán sin esperar a que el sleep acabe
<Crashbit> vladimirov: lo que haces, lo puedes hacer creando un script cutre (sleep 100 ; comando) y dicirle que lance el script de forma "script &"
<Focusyn> tengo problema con banshee, no me localiza las canciones que tengo en un disco externo, la direccion de la canción marca que está en la carpeta, pero a la hora de reproducir es como si no estuviera
<vladimirov> http://pastebin.com/kgwwSJdz gracias fosco_ y Crashbit
<vladimirov> entendi el error
<fosco_> ok
<vladimirov> Crashbit no me funciona hacerlo así, con ; solo ejecuta el primero
<fosco_> yo lo pondría en lineas diferentes para hacer más claro el código
<fosco_> pero si te funciona así y no quieres cambiarlo pues dejalo así
<Focusyn> hay alguna manera de relocalizar las canciones? en itunes lo hacia automaticamente
<alfonso> hola
<vladimirov> un millon de gracias fosco_
<alfonso> cunado instale qcad el icono para acceder que se debería haber creado en aplicaciones --> graficos --> qcad no se creó y para llamar al programa lo tengo que hacer con ctrl+F2
<vladimirov> fosco_ una pregunta tonta, sino guardo el archivo con extension ".sh" no sirve?
<alfonso> *cuando
<alfonso> como puedo hace que me aparezca el icono en Aplicaciones --> Graficos
<alfonso> gracias
<fosco_> vladimirov, sí que sirve, la extensión es lo de menos
<fosco_> lo que importa es que tenga permiso de ejecución
<fosco_> alfonso, usa alacarte para editar los menús
<alfonso> fosco_: que es eso de alacarte ?
<fosco_> el editor de menús de gnome
<alfonso> como puedo saber el que utilizo ahora ?
<alfonso> voy a poner ese
<vladimirov> gracias fosco_ hasta luego! voy a reiniciar para ver q tal
<fosco_> alfonso, por defecto no se usa ningun editor de menús
<fosco_> simplemente si lo necesitas lo instalas
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> gracias
<alfonso> voy a ve
<alfonso> *ver
<alfonso> fosco_: hola de nuevo
<alfonso> salio esto al intentar lanzar el programa qcad
<alfonso> Ha ocurrido un error al ejecutar el proceso hijo «ctrl+q» (No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<alfonso> me pidió que pusiera un comando y le puse eso lo mismo no entendi bien la pregunta del asistente
<fosco_> alfonso, habrás puesto mal el comando a lanzar
<iqpi> buenas tardes gentecilla
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> tengo un problema con emesene
<Enlil> porque no puedo ver historiales ni nada
<Enlil> y no sé si se registran
<Enlil> y he probado la versión de ppa
<Enlil> y es aún peor
<Enlil> porque no muestra icono en la bandeja
<Enlil> y la base de datos está en sqlite
<Enlil> de conversaciones
<Enlil> en vez de estar en texto plano
<backsfull> hello world !
<backsfull> alguien ha trabajado con backuppc ?
<backsfull> es una pregunta muy tonta !
<backsfull> en la interfaz web para que sirve la opcion override que esta en todos los parametros ?
<unknow> Como uso el "Ubucleaner" con un comando que no sea el aptitude? ejemplo: sudo ./ubucleaner.sh
<geckoclown> hasta luego
<unknow> Alguno me pudiera ayudar a cambiar a español el Firefox Nightly
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> como estan?
<n-iCe> todo bien
<reepeecheep> (Y)
<unknow> #ubuntu-es-offtopic Canal de charla general
<reepeecheep> OIGAN
<reepeecheep> por que cuando instalas linux
<reepeecheep> y despues
<reepeecheep> win
<reepeecheep> ya no jala el grub
<reepeecheep> ??
<icaro440> porque el windows ese es un egoista
<reepeecheep> se borra la particion linux o solo borra grub????
<Crashbit> solo el grub
<reepeecheep> icaro440 si, tienes razon
<reepeecheep> mmm
<reepeecheep> y si tengo una lap con win y una particion con un respaldo de drivers
<reepeecheep> si formateo para meterle un win (pero con menos espacio en HD), el egoista win le va a hacer eso a la particion con drivers
<reepeecheep> ??
<reepeecheep> si me entendieron jejeje
<reepeecheep> ??
<reepeecheep> hola??
<GridCube> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<GridCube> reepeecheep, si instalas primero windows, y luego linux usando >sudo update-grub     te tiene que añadir una linea para poder arrancar windows
<reepeecheep> si pero mi duda es que una lap
<GridCube> si instalas linux y luego ubuntu, tenes que dar una vuelta con el cd live para poder ejecutar el update-grub y listo, pero ya es mas complicado
<GridCube> reepeecheep, da lo mismo
<reepeecheep> tiene una particion win y una win con respaldo
<reepeecheep> pero yo no quiero todo el HD con win
<reepeecheep> entonces si formateo y le bajo los GB pa win en la particion "más grande"
<reepeecheep> le va a hacer algo a la otra particion que tiene los drivers
<reepeecheep> ??
<GridCube> nope
<reepeecheep> jeje
<reepeecheep> GridCube, que alivio
<GridCube> vos tenes asi [       windows       ][drivers]      y querrias tener asi [ linux    ][  windows][drivers]
<GridCube> particionarias la particion grande
<GridCube> podes hacerlo incluso sin formatear
<GridCube> (claro si tenes el espacio libre en la particion grande y despues de varias pasadas de un desfragmentador)
<GridCube> pero gparted puede redimensionarte la particion sin formatear, corres el riesgo de perder los datos, pero vos ya estas dispuesto a formatear asi que no habria problemas no?
<reepeecheep> claro
<reepeecheep> una duda más
<reepeecheep> los drivers son para una lenovo (asi viene de fabrica)
<reepeecheep> esos drivers solo son para la version win que lleva la lap
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo win7 HB
<reepeecheep> o no se como se llamen los demás win
<reepeecheep> o sirve pa todas las versiones de 7
<reepeecheep> o que?
<n-iCe> #windows amigo
<m4v> ##windows para ser exactos
<reepeecheep> me caen mal
<reepeecheep> por eso les pregunto
<reepeecheep> je
<lopez_> una pregunta, como se cual es la distribución de mi teclado?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> lopez_, hace setxkbmap -v 10
<lopez_> GridCube, y es el layout ?  latam,es
<Darkasakerionz> Hola, tengo un vps, al que le he instalado ubuntu server, el problema es que los backups solo los puedo hacer con rsync. Lo que querría conseguir en crear una imagen de la distro y los archivos de configuración para instalarlo en un virtualbox sin perder los permisos y los usuarios de dicho vps.
<Darkasakerionz> Alguien sabe alguna forma de conseguir esto?. Gracias
<mimecar> Darkasakerionz: clona el disco con clonezilla
<Darkasakerionz> en un vps?
<Darkasakerionz> si lo apago no tengo o.s
<mimecar> es un software de clonación de disco
<GridCube> si lopez_
<mimecar> si el disco está en funcionamiento no podrás clonarlo ni crear una imagen
<Darkasakerionz> exactamente mimecar, y esa es la cuestión
<lopez_> GridCube, bien, que distribución es latinoamerica ? es ?
<GridCube> ... pues si?
<GridCube> latinoameria y es
<GridCube> las dos
<mimecar> Darkasakerionz: dd me parece que no trabaja con discos en funcionamiento
<Darkasakerionz> mimecar, no, no lo hace.. :(
<mimecar> si quieres clonarlo o reinicias
<mimecar> o reinstalas todo desde cero en una máquina virtual
<GridCube> Darkasakerionz, no convendria preguntar en #ubuntu-server ?
<lopez_> ahí va, gracias GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> para cambiarlo por otro simplemente hace >setxkbmap es               y te lo cambia lopez_
<lopez_> si ya lo pude cambiar y funciona perfectamente, ahora GridCube  te hago otra consulta, el teclado tiene un par de teclas multimedia pero no todas funcionan, existe algo que las active ?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> instala keytouch
<lopez_> y como selecciono las teclas que deseo usar?
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> es bastante facil de usar una ves que lo instalas
<aprendis_novel> hola a todos como puedo saber si mi ubuntu esta infectado por un virus o algo asi por que cadaves que entraba a mi secion me decia que tenia menos espacion en disco duro y pues no le he instalado ni metido nada y me dice que ya esta leno el archhivo raiz
<aprendis_novel> y hay ni guardo miscosas
<aprendis_novel> tengo 1tera de disco duro
<aprendis_novel> y no tengo mucho informacion solo pocos libros en mi disco duro
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: no tienes virus seguro
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<aprendis_novel> la version 10.10
<mimecar> ¿como has particionado el disco?
<aprendis_novel> si
<aprendis_novel> lo puse como 560 a windows y lo demas a linux
<mimecar> ¿como has particionado linux?
<aprendis_novel> y es que en un screelent me dice que tengo libres 283GB de 367GB
<mimecar> abre un consola y copia el texto del comando => df -h
<aprendis_novel> y cada ves que entro me lanza un letrero que dice que tengo 0 bytes en directorio raiz
<mimecar> pegalo en pastebin
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> cual es la pagina de pastebin
<aprendis_novel> es que le di e google y no me da
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<aprendis_novel> ya creo es esta aver si lo ven
<aprendis_novel> http://pastebin.com/mXAvYLRT
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: en tu / tienes todo el espacio ocupado
<mimecar> ¿como has llegado una partición de 28 GB? ¿has instalado programas pesados?
<aprendis_novel> pues solo los de los repositorios
<aprendis_novel> pero no segun yo no
<mimecar> que programas has instalado
<aprendis_novel> el mas pesado es matlab}
<aprendis_novel> jdownloader
<mimecar> ¿Cuanto ocupa matlab?
<aprendis_novel> el dvd pesa como 4.3GB
<mimecar> y la instalación?
<aprendis_novel> nose
<aprendis_novel> donde puedo ver eso
<mimecar> depende de donde se instale matlab
<mimecar> pero el sistema te está diciendo que no tienes espacio
<aprendis_novel> si eso es rarto no
<mimecar> puedes conseguir algo de espacio con => sudo apt-get clean
<aprendis_novel> ya abri el analizador de disco
<mimecar> matlab puede ocupar 4 GB sin problemas
<Tarrasquero> autoremove
<Tarrasquero> nas
<aprendis_novel> no sera un virus??
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: ¿para el caché?
<aprendis_novel> es que creo que documentos y lo demas tambein ocupa espacio no??
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: no
<Tarrasquero> no para opsoletos :)
<aprendis_novel> o sera por que le cambie el nombre a documentos y imagenes les quite el acento
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: primero consigue espacio o el sistema dejará de funcionar
<aprendis_novel> ok
<Tarrasquero> de todas formas me parece una animalada cubrir 28gb de /
<aprendis_novel> y no pierdo informacion si ago eso??
<mimecar> solo el espacio ocupado por las actualizaciones que has descargado
<Tarrasquero> aprendis_novel: y /var?
<mimecar> aunque dudo que te de mucho espacio
<aprendis_novel> le di asi creo libero poco http://pastebin.com/QK0SHTK3
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: ¿que versión de matlab has instalado?
<aprendis_novel> la 2010a para UNIX
<mimecar> en la instalación te dice el espacio que ocupa
<mimecar> ¿no has instalado todos los módulos verdad?
<aprendis_novel> si lo instale asi full
<aprendis_novel> como venia
<aprendis_novel> creo ya anda examinando eso pero nose como mandar fotos
<aprendis_novel> es que el analizador es grafico
<mimecar> usa el botón de imprimir pantalla
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> es que tarda un poco en analizar
<mimecar> que más programas has instalado
<mimecar> aunque matlab fueran 10 GB, aún falta mucho hasta los 28
<mimecar> ¿has instalado juegos?
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159357
<aprendis_novel> pues juegos
<aprendis_novel> pero esta extraño ya encontre donde esta matlab
<aprendis_novel> ahora lo mando
<aprendis_novel> son varias
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159358
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159359
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: tienes 19 GB de logs
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159360
<mimecar> pon una imagen de esa carpeta
<mimecar>  /var/logs
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159361
<aprendis_novel> esta es la de /var/logs
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159362
<mimecar> puedes poner en pastebin la salida de => ls /var/logs
<mimecar> algo de tu sistema crea logs muy grandes
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> esta es la otra imagen de logs
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159363
<aprendis_novel> http://pastebin.com/ceZZabTG
<aprendis_novel> ese es de la consola
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: => ls -a
<aprendis_novel> ok
<mimecar> me parece que son debug   debug .1 ...
<aprendis_novel> y eso que es
<aprendis_novel> http://pastebin.com/ev3jpgMG
<aprendis_novel> ese es el otro var/log
<aprendis_novel> no seran virus o algo asi??
<mimecar> que manía tienes con los virus
<mimecar> -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm  3694822748 2011-06-21 13:01 kern.log
<mimecar> si lo que hay después de 'adm' es el espacio, ocupa bastante
<mimecar> ¿has instalado algún driver como webcam o similar?
<aprendis_novel> pues es que uno nunca sabe cuando lanzaran uno para linux
<aprendis_novel> no
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: las posibilidades son mínimas
<aprendis_novel> solo tengo lo comun
<aprendis_novel> teclado mause
<aprendis_novel> bocinas y asi
<aprendis_novel> y luego conecto mi celular pero sin instalar nada
<aprendis_novel> esta imagen es de documentos pero o se supone que debaria de estar en el area de los 300GB
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159366
<aprendis_novel> y esta en rojo
<mimecar> lo que tengas en tu /home no influye
<mimecar> tienes un servidor web en esa máquina?
<aprendis_novel> nop
<aprendis_novel> ademas no me sale la ruta de video ni imagenes
<aprendis_novel> ni nada solo documentos y esta = en rojo
<mimecar> en rojo es el porcentaje de espacio ocupado
<mimecar> si quitas los archivos de log ganarás 19 GB
<aprendis_novel> pero no me salen los como 300 faltantes
<mimecar> pero tienes algo que los estas generando
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<aprendis_novel> ssi tngo todas exepto que le doy despues cuando me dice que actualice a 11.04
<mimecar> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<mimecar> mira si sale alguna línea que se repita
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> mira aqui en la derecha me dice que tengo libre mas espacio http://imagebin.org/159368
<aprendis_novel> me esta tirando muchos letreros ese comando
<aprendis_novel> ahorita lo mando
<aprendis_novel> cuando termine
<aprendis_novel> y creo si se repiten varios
<mimecar> selecciona el texto y pegalo en pastbein
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> eso me sale http://pastebin.com/Vq7exz7j
<mimecar> con bastante seguridad es el cortafuegos
<mimecar> ¿has activado la opción de guardar todos los eventos?
<aprendis_novel> no se
<aprendis_novel> como puedo ver eso
<mimecar> ubuntu no tiene activado el cortafuegos por defecto
<mimecar> lo has activado tu seguro
<aprendis_novel> si le meti el de los repositorios
<fzeta> ieep,
<mimecar> entra en la configuración y desactiva el registro de los mensajes
<edalca> hola
<aprendis_novel> lo tengo asi
<aprendis_novel> http://imagebin.org/159370
<edalca> alguno me puede ayudar a activar /dev/dsp
<aprendis_novel> desactivo las dos??
<aprendis_novel> en registro?
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: si
<mimecar> animal, has puesto el registro completo
<aprendis_novel> ya le desactive todo
<mimecar> con eso es normal que aumente mucho el tamaño del archivo
<aprendis_novel> las dos casillitas de regr¿itr
<aprendis_novel> y como se limpia
<aprendis_novel> el registro
<mimecar> mira si los ha borrado el programa
<aprendis_novel> en eso ando
<aprendis_novel> mandare la imagen
<aprendis_novel> anda analizando
<mimecar> df -h
<mimecar> si tienes espacio los ha borrado
<Operador08> hola familia... alguien me sabria decir si los monitores tactiles son compables con ubuntu?
<aprendis_novel> http://pastebin.com/dQ0nHLsT
<mimecar> Operador08: es posible
<aprendis_novel> creo aun no se borran
<Operador08> una vez lei algo... es para un tpv, no sabras algo verdad mimecar?
<mimecar> yo he usado pantallas táctiles con ubuntu, pero en PDA
<edalca> alguno me puede ayudar a activar /dev/dsp
<Operador08> interesante
<mimecar> edalca: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<Operador08> puede que si que sea compatible entonces mimecar...
<Operador08> gracias por la info
<edalca> usar juegos viejos como queake2
<mimecar> ¿el juego es nativo?
<edalca> claro
<aprendis_novel> como puedo liberar todo ese espacio desperdiciado es que aun me dice que sigue hay
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: mueve los archivos a otra carpeta que tengas espacio
<mimecar> si no aparecen problemas, en un par de días los borras
<mimecar> edalca: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<edalca> 11.04
<edalca> 32bit
<aprendis_novel> pero cueles carpetas??
<aprendis_novel> es que no se cuales de todas
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: en /var/log
<aprendis_novel> esto es lo que sale
<mimecar> los archivos que ocupan mucho
<aprendis_novel> http://pastebin.com/SnCzC5G8
<mimecar> los kern.log .X
<mimecar> muevelos (NO los borres)
<aprendis_novel> ok
<mimecar> en tu carpeta home tienes espacio
<mimecar> sudo mv archivo /home/usuario
<Operador08> mimecar, ya me documente mejor, desde la version 10.10 son compatibles los moitores tactiles... ahora me toca averiguar los modelos ;)
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> ya movi varios pero creo no pasa nada
<aprendis_novel> http://pastebin.com/Wts0NVi4
<aprendis_novel> si reinicio se podra surgir el efecto?
<mimecar> ¿has movido kerne.log?
<mimecar> kern.log  
<aprendis_novel> si
<mimecar> pon la salida de => df -h
<aprendis_novel> esto es lo que me sale
<aprendis_novel> http://pastebin.com/Ckpz0k07
<mimecar> si que ha aumentado el espacio
<mimecar> con ls -a , busca los archivos que ocupan más espacio y los mueves a tu home
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> y si muevo todos de una ves es malo??
<mimecar> mueve solo los archivos que ocupan mucho
<mimecar> no mueves todos los archivos
<aprendis_novel> ok
<elabi3> Buenas tardes, me gustaría saber si es posible subir nuestras propias aplicaciones al centro de software de ubuntu?
<mimecar> elabi3: si pasar varios controles no
<elabi3> y dónde podría informarme sobre los controles?
<mimecar> si usas un repositorio de ppa son más permisivos pero el usuario lo tiene que añadir
<mimecar> la forma más "sencilla" es creando un repositorio de ppa
<mimecar> pero no estará incluido por defecto en ubuntu
<elabi3> y para que esté incluido que pasa que son muy estrictos?
<mimecar> el software tiene que tener una persona que lo mantenga
<mimecar> si lo aceptan normalmente lo añaden en la siguiente versión a los repositorios
<mimecar> no puede llevar cosas raras el programa..
<elabi3> vale y en qué lenguaje lo debería hacer? C, java, c++? Tienen preferencias o los da igual?
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<elabi3> y hacer un repositorio de ppa es muy difícil? dónde puedo informarme al respecto?
<mimecar> para un repositorio de ppa tienes que crearte una cuenta en launchpad
<mimecar> si usas ppa, el usuario tiene que añadir el repositorio a mano (y confiar que no le has puesto cosas raras)
<aprendis_novel> minecar creo que si esta sirviendo lo que me dijiste XD soloqeu tarda un poco en pasarse pero creo si anda jalando y ya despues de que los meuva cuando se que ya no los necesito??
<elabi3> y para enviarle mi programa a ubuntu para a ver si me lo aceptan como lo hago? hay una web o algo?
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: si pasa una semana y el sistema funciona los puedes borrar
<mimecar> elabi3: seguramente en launchpad tendrás información
<aprendis_novel> ok y como que le podria pasar +o- para darme una idea de que sintomas podria presentar
<mimecar> no es un proceso rápido que lo metan en el respotorio oficial
<mimecar> aprendis_novel: ya lo verás
<elabi3> mimecar: vale muchas gracias, voy a investigar en launchpad a ver como va...
<mimecar> ok
<aprendis_novel> ok
<aprendis_novel> minecar boy a reiniciar mi maquina ahorita regreso para ver que paso vale
<aprendis_novel> es que me sale rojo en analizador pero
<aprendis_novel> aver si ya no sale el letrero
<aprendis_novel> hey si sirvio jeje muchas gracias
<aprendis_novel> n_n
<aprendis_novel> ya no me salen problemas ni letreros
<aprendis_novel> eres un genio minecar jeje n_n
<aprendis_novel> bueno segire estudiando mas de linux regreso al rato
<aprendis_novel> ya me gusto esto de linux aun mas
<seyacat> hola todos
<seyacat> vengo del canal de drupal en español, lo primero que hicieron es insultarme por hacer una pregunta, que mala impresion
<Crashbit> seyacat: los problemas en los canales, se quedan en los canales
<seyacat> donde dice eso?
<Crashbit> seyacat: es una cuestión de educación. Este canal es de #ubuntu, las opiniones persones en #ubuntu-es-offtopic o donde uno quiera. Pero este es de soporte ubuntu
<seyacat> no hace falta que me lo digas, solamente que estoy muy molesto, no voy a hablar mas del tema
<seyacat> .
<jc51> Crashbit: Le hubieras mandado un
<jc51> !ot seyacat
<kubot> seyacat: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Crashbit> jc51: sí, pero mira, estaba inspirado xD
<seyacat> !ot Crashbit jc51
<kubot> Crashbit jc51: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jc51> Te salio por la culata, mejor me voy.
<Crashbit> gente rara, la hay en muchos sitios
<NOVATIONES> hola
<NOVATIONES> una ayuda por favor
<NOVATIONES> instale el famoso server dhcp
<NOVATIONES> tengo instalado 2 tarjetas de red
<NOVATIONES> en mi pc
<NOVATIONES> consulta : hay q dejar seteada en ip manual las tarjetas de red?
<mimecar> podrás dar IP a las máquinas que se conecten a tu equipo
<NOVATIONES> me refiero al equipo servidor
<NOVATIONES> lo que pasa es que no se como configurar las tarjetas de red
<NOVATIONES> si pongo ip fija o no
<NOVATIONES> :S
<mimecar> las tarjetas "cliente" por ip dinámica
<NOVATIONES> sip
<NOVATIONES> pero las 2 tarjetas del servidor?
<mimecar> el router también usará dhcp
<NOVATIONES> si pero yo quiero que el pc servidor haga el dhcp
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> el servidor también tiene que tener una ip
<NOVATIONES> mmm
<NOVATIONES> creo q no me entiendes
<NOVATIONES> :S
<mimecar> tu servidor dará IP's en otra rango de la red
<NOVATIONES> si, eso tengo super claro q hace el servidor
<NOVATIONES> en teoria
<NOVATIONES> entrega ips automatikas aleatoriamente
<NOVATIONES> mi consulta es otra
<mimecar> no son aleatorias
<NOVATIONES> si debo setear en el servidor dhcp ( en las 2 tarjetas de red ) ip manual
<mimecar> en una de las tarjetas del servidor si
<mimecar> ahora vengo
<NOVATIONES> mmm
<NOVATIONES> mimecar:
<NOVATIONES> :) te estaba esperando
<mimecar> ahora estoy
<NOVATIONES> grax por volver
<NOVATIONES> te explico lo q tengo
<NOVATIONES> 1 modem que va conectado al router
<NOVATIONES> el router realiza pppoe
<NOVATIONES> y a su vez dhcp
<NOVATIONES> me captas?
<mimecar> si
<NOVATIONES> el cuento es el siguiente
<NOVATIONES> mantengo esa misma configuracion o debe hacer pppoe el pc servidor dhcp?
<mimecar> a partir de la ip del servidor tu asignarás las IP's a las otras máquinas
<NOVATIONES> si, eso tengo super claro
<NOVATIONES> pero nose como dejar configurado el router
<NOVATIONES> si el hace pppoe o el servidor
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver con el router
<mimecar> el servidor de dhcp usará como base la ip del router
<mimecar> la ip que asigne el router al servidor
<NOVATIONES> resumiendo dejo esa misma configuracion?
<NOVATIONES> en el <router
<NOVATIONES> si?
<mimecar> el router no lo tienes que modificar
<NOVATIONES> yo recibo del router la ip 192.168.0.8
<NOVATIONES> esa Ip tendria el servidor
<NOVATIONES> me captas?
<mimecar> si
<NOVATIONES> cual tendria q tener ip fija ? la tarjeta que va conectada al router ? o la salida ?
<mimecar> para el router solo tendrás el servidor conectado
<NOVATIONES> si
<mimecar> y el servidor internamente hará la conexión con la red interna
<NOVATIONES> :S , no entiendo
<NOVATIONES> me dijiste q debo configurar con ip manual, 1 tarjeta del servidor
<NOVATIONES> :S
<mimecar> el servidor saca la ip del router por dhcl
<NOVATIONES> si, pero la salida, acuerdate q tiene 2 tarjetas
<NOVATIONES> la eth0 ( tendria Ip : 192.168.0.8 , RECIBIDA POR ROUTER ( DHCP)
<mimecar> una tarjeta va al servidor
<mimecar> y la tarjeta interna va al servidor de dhcp
<NOVATIONES> eth1 ( es la tarjeta q entregaria internet a los demas computadores )
<mimecar> esa no existirá para el router
<mimecar-away> a descansar un rato...
<NOVATIONES> ok
<jachavez> hola buenas existe alguna forma de tuniar unity
<Mandrew> holla :)
<Mandrew> hola
<Mandrew> just wanted to say hello
<Mandrew> dont speak a word of spanish ;)
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<GridCube> buenas
<renzo> buenas noche4s
<renzo> alguien me podria ayudar como abrir un archivo rtf en linux
<renzo> hise mi curriculo y lo guarde en mi casilla de correo,pero estaba en una plataforma de windos.la extecion que se formo es rtf.
<renzo> perdom .rtf
<erAbuelo> libreoffice entre otros
<renzo> bueno lo intentare
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<renzo> como seria
<renzo> me sale esto
<renzo> alguien me podria pasar un ling para subir una captuta de pantalla
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<renzo> mimecar una vez sibi en una paguina donde salia un sapo amarillo
<mimecar> ese enlace te vale
<renzo> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Please+agree+to+terms.
<renzo> esta en ingles
<renzo> alguien sabe de alguno en español?
<javierkc> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con mi internet movil en ubuntu?
<chilicuil> renzo: mmm, nop, ninguno, pero yo uso imgur.com que otra alternativa
<chilicuil> javierkc: se más especifico, un log con el error o una captura te daria mas respuestas, bienvenido a #ubuntu-es por cierto =)
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<renzo> perdonen mi ignorancia pero no puedo subir ahun nada
<renzo> alguien conoce la pagina donde sale un salo amarillo
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si puedo actualizar mi blacberry desde ubuntu 10.4
<chilicuil> renzo: sip, es imageshack.us
<mimecar> rbndj8: usa un ordenador con windows
<renzo> cholicuil gracias esa es
<renzo> http://img219.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img219/5746/pantallazoas.png
<rbndj8> bueno k lio por k no tengo windows
<mimecar> rbndj8: si te quieres arriesgar a hacer algo crítico usando un emulador...
<mimecar> te puedes quedar sin blackberry
<renzo> bueno igual gracias
<renzo> buenas nochees
<mimecar> gedit no abre rtf
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> y si lo instalo con virtual vox
<mimecar> lo mismo
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> bueno pues no me queda de otra
<rbndj8> minecar yo istale pidgin y me estan apareciendo unas carpetas con un candado en mi carpeta personal
<mimecar> lo has lanzado con sudo?
<rbndj8> sip
<mimecar> ¿para que has hecho eso?
<rbndj8> real mente no c
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar las carpetas que te ha creado
<mimecar> NUNCA se usa sudo con programas normales
<rbndj8> e intentado quitarlas pero tienen candado
<mimecar> no eres el dueño de las carpetas, no tienes permisos
<mimecar> gksudo nautilus
<mimecar> y quita solo esas carpetas
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> gracias ya estan borradas
<cuchyx> aver
<cuchyx> tengo una dell m5030 pero solo puedo usar ubuntu 11.04 en classic mode sin efectos
<miniminiyo> sera por que no tienes instalado lso driver
<miniminiyo> mira en sistema-Administracion-controladores de HArware y los instalas luego te deberia de ir bien
<cuchyx> ya los instale desde hay
<cuchyx> y nada
<cuchyx> cuando intento entrar normalmenes
<cuchyx> normalmente*
<Useful-> y tu seleccionas la unity antes de login?
<cuchyx> solo me sale el fondo y el cursor
<alfplayer> Hola. Es posible instalar el paquete de un servicio como MySQL pero sin iniciarlo ?
<cuchyx> esque no me sale unity en la lista
<cuchyx> solo sale ubuntu, ubuntu classic, ubuntu classic sin efectos y ese es el unico q entra
<cuchyx> y me esta funcionando bn
<cuchyx> que creen que pueda ser .. ya le eh instalado los drivers y dice que estan instalados correctamente
<Useful-> Si, alfplayer, es possible. Tienes que pones una policy-rc.d
<alfplayer> Gracias Useful-
<alfplayer> Tengo que buscar eso porque no lo conozco
<Useful-> y recordarte a eliminar despues
<alfplayer> OK
<cuchyx> Useful?
<cuchyx> me puedes ayudar ?
<Useful-> alfplayer, estes mandares: http://lifeonubuntu.com/how-to-prevent-server-daemons-from-starting-during-apt-get-install/
<alfplayer> Ahora lo miro
<cuchyx> ???
<cuchyx> alguien ke me ayude con mi prob. ??
<cuchyx> hola
<cuchyx> Alguien ?
<Useful-> ah, cuchyx... paciencia...
<Useful-> bueno
<cuchyx_> ok
<Useful->    sudo aptitude show fglx
<Useful-> Es instalado?
<Useful->    sudo aptitude show fglrx
<Useful-> lo siento
<Useful-> si no, entonces: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<cuchyx_> que  ?
<Useful-> abres un terminal
<cuchyx_> sii ya
<cuchyx_> pero me dice
<cuchyx_> Reading package lists... Done
<cuchyx_> Building dependency tree
<cuchyx_> Reading state information... Done
<cuchyx_> fglrx is already the newest version.
<cuchyx_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Useful-> vale, y prueba: sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<Useful-> y entonces tiene que reinciar el sistema.
<cuchyx_> ok aver
<cuchyx> aun nada
<Useful-> hm
<Useful-> sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<Useful-> y selecciona fglrx
<Useful-> y sudo update-initramfs -u
<cuchyx> esta seleccionada la numero 1
<cuchyx> q es esa
<cuchyx>   0            /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf     1000      auto mode
<cuchyx> * 1            /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf     1000      manual mode
<cuchyx>   2            /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf      500       manual mode
<cuchyx>   3            /usr/lib/pxpress/ld.so.conf   900       manual mode
<cuchyx> la 1 es fglrx
<cuchyx> y esta seleccionada
<cuchyx> en manual mode
<cuchyx> y priority es 1000
<jachavez> alguien tiene lauchers personalizados de unity
<cuchyx> selecciono la 0 ?
<cuchyx>   0            /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf     1000      auto mode
<Useful-> entonces, no sé que esta ocurriendo
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-22
<babalu> hola
<babalu> gente
<babalu> alguien juega aki minecraft?
<spjulius> !ot babalu
<kubot> babalu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<coche> buenas
<coche> alguien on?
<coche> hola alguien me hace una recomendacion para un servidor q linux usar?
<spjulius> coche: Depende de que quieras.
<spjulius> Si quieres estabilidad, Debian stable de una.
<coche> bueno para montar palicaciones en entorno web con xampp
<coche> aplicaciones
<spjulius> aunque no creo que este sea el canal adecuado, a menos que s etrate de ubuntu
<chilicuil> coche: pero ya que estas en #ubuntu-es te podria recomendar ubuntu server =)
<coche> hay algun ubunto
<coche> buntu
<coche> para servidores?
<spjulius> También es una buena opción :)
<spjulius> coche: ¡Claro!
<ubuntu11> buenas tardes, tengo un problema con la instalacion de ubuntu 11.04, en la tarde instale desde cero y orita que reinicie se queda congelado donde carga el splash, donde puedo ver el log?
<chilicuil> ubuntu11: mmm, supongo que en /var/log/boot.log
<chilicuil> ubuntu11: o en /var/log/dmesg
<ubuntu11> el boot.log esta vacio
<coche> una cosita tngo el 10.04 pero no encuentro como actualizar a 11.04
<ubuntu11> y el dmesg tiene info que no entiendo xD
<coche> he actualizado desde el 8
<ubuntu11> coche, creo que tienes que pasar ala 10.10 para saltar 11.04, (notese el creo)
<coche> pero e gestor de actualizacion no localiza mas paquetes de actalizacion q es el q uso
<chilicuil> ubuntu11: a mi me paso eso con ubuntu 10.04 y lo solucione editando /etc/default/grub y editando GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" para despues correr $ sudo update-grub2
<ubuntu11> este es el contenido del dmesg → http://pastebin.com/HnV2ETQg
<coche> gracias amigo intentare luego
<ubuntu11> chilicuil, esa linea la edito en gurb.cfg?
<babalu> alguien juega minecraft?
<ubuntu11> chilicuil, encontre esa linea → GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash", quito lo que esta entre comillas?
<chilicuil> ubuntu11: no, en /etc/default/grub , pero entonces no se si sirva en la 11.04, solo lo comentaba para que tuvieras algo de donde comenzar, mi problema estaba en plymouth
<ubuntu11> aaahh
<ubuntu11> el plymputh ni lo habia tocado =S
<ubuntu11> o*
 * chilicuil revisa los mensajes de dmesg
<ubuntu11> bueno chilicuil grax de todas formas, aver que hago. ... aver si no termino reinstalando tooodo =S!!
<chilicuil> ubuntu11: mucha suerte
<chilicuil> ubuntu11: tal vez saques mas pistas de /var/log/messages y /var/log/syslog
<chilicuil> coche: para programar aplicaciones web, con apache, mysql, php, etc, puedes apoyarte de $ sudo tasksel
<chilicuil> coche: digo, para instalar las aplicaciones, tasksel no te enseña a programar
<coche>  
<ubuntu11> no pss nada -:S
<techdesk_> Hola alguien sabe porque no puedo montar el dvd?
<techdesk_> http://paste.debian.net/120602/
<chilicuil> techdesk_: eso lo he visto con particiones solapadas, pero sobre un dvd, mmm, no muy logico, ya viste dmesg | tail ?
<carlosubuntu> !vhost 34.no.quiza
<kubot> carlosubuntu: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<carlosubuntu> ?
<carlosubuntu> necesita mas estima ese bot
<ser_> hola
<ser_> tengo un problema
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/DyTyQ5rY
<ser_> alguien puede ayudarme
<ser_> ubuntu no arranca
<ser_> probe con modo recuperacion y tampoco
<gustavo> probaste con algún kernel anterior que te halla funcionado ?
<ser_> solo funciona el live cd 8.04
<ser_> y anteriores
<babalu> hola
<babalu> alguien juega minecraft?
<ser_> creo que es problema de drivers de video
<carlosubuntu> con tor se navega anonimamente, mas no privadamente
<ser_> ati movility radeon 4200
<chilicuil> ser_: sip, a mi tambien se me figura que es eso, aunque viendo tu linea acpi, mmm, no se, me entra la duda
<ser_> al princio quedaba la pantalla en negro la modifique inicio varias veces
<ser_> y devuelta dejo de iniciar ahora queda la pantalla en azul con las siglas kubuntu en el medio y no inicia
<babalu> nadie juega minecraft en ubuntu?
<ser_> si la inicio con modo recuperacio me queda toda la pantalla en negra
<ser_> alguna solucion
<ser_> ?
<ser_> alquien q sepa
<chilicuil> ser_: mmm, pues no creo que alguien sepa, si no ya te hubiera contestado, pufff, tal vez alguien vea el log mas al rato, deberias buscar en launchpad.net igual y es un bug declarado...
<chilicuil> babalu: ubuntu-es-offtopic por favor =)
<ser_> chili
<ser_> se te ocurre algo?
<dabor> ser_: modo recuperacion es eso
<dabor> ser_: una terminal
<ser_> modo recuperacion queda la pantalla en negra
<dabor> ser_: supongo que no es una pantalla negra, es una terminal
<dabor> ser_: te deja ingresar caracteres?
<chilicuil> sip, dabor tiene razon si obtienes una shell igual y puedes seguir viendo /var/log/Xorg para enterarte al respecto
<ser_> no cuando ingreso a la opcion del grub ubuntu, con linux 2.6.38-8-generic (modo recuperacion) queda toda la pantalla
<ser_> en negra no deja ingresar nada
<ser_> creo q es problemas de driver de video
<dabor> ser_: no creo, ahi carga los drivers mas basicos
<dabor> ser_: porque estas usando acpi=off ??
<ser_> por que al principio no iniciaba modifique eso y inicio 3 o 4 veces y despues dejo de iniciar devuelta
<ser_> se habia arreglado asi pero ahora dejo de funcionar devuelta
<ser_> windows inicia bien y funciona bien
<ser_> tampoco puedo iniciar desde el cd live de ubuntu
<dabor> ser_: que error te dá el livecd?
<ser_> ninguno solo queda la pantalla en negro
<ser_> y el cd lo probe en otra pc y funciona bien
<ser_> solamente con verciones live cd ubuntu 8.04 funciona y versiones anteriores
<ser_> tambien me pasa lo mismo con live cd  opensuse
<ser_> a me olvidaba cd de ubuntu 11.04 de 64 bit la pc es una notebook  425 amd athlon II 425
<ser_> P340 con 6 gb de ram
<ser_> alguien q aporte algo
<ser_> alguien con conocimientos..
<ser_> ?
<ser_> ?
<ser_> http://pastebin.com/DyTyQ5rY
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas noches
<tabunet_iptt> tengo un problemilla con wine
<tabunet_iptt> estoy intentando instalar un .msi
<tabunet_iptt> he encontrado el comando msiexec /i mSpot_win_prod_1.3.32.msi
<tabunet_iptt> aunque yo juraría que las anteriores veces lo hice con abrir con el cargador de wine
<tabunet_iptt> con el botón derecho
<tabunet_iptt> bueno de todas maneras poniendo en el terminal
<tabunet_iptt> msiexec /i mSpot_win_prod_1.3.32.msi
<tabunet_iptt> me da este error: fixme:storage:create_storagefile Storage share mode not implemented.
<tabunet_iptt> el programa a instalar es este mSpot http://goo.gl/HxXCS
<tabunet_iptt> que es como un dropbox musical para android
<tabunet_iptt> y como siempre la aplicación only for windows
<GridCube> tabunet_iptt, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12645
<GridCube> esta como [garbage]
<tabunet_iptt> GridCube, muchas gracias
<tabunet_iptt> lo pruebo ;)
<spjulius> y garbage es ...
<spjulius> no funca?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> no anda
<GridCube> :) voy a ver si le encuentro un workaround
<tabunet_iptt> ah que ahí dice que no funciona
<tabunet_iptt> jejeje
<tabunet_iptt> pero bueno otra cosa yo juraría que instalé un msi con wine
<tabunet_iptt> simplemente con el desplegable de nautilus
<GridCube> si
<tabunet_iptt> no con el comando msiexec
<GridCube> no no
<GridCube> ese msi esta mal
<tabunet_iptt> ah ok
<GridCube> :P en la misma carpeta tengo otros 10 msi y todos tienen la copita
<tabunet_iptt> y otra cosa que ya me dijeron es que el gestor de música de google tampoco funciona :(
<tabunet_iptt> bueno ya está resuelta la duda gracias,  para todo lo demás también estoy en offtopic ;)
<GridCube> tabunet_iptt, y dropbox?
<tabunet_iptt> dropbox va guay
<tabunet_iptt> lo que pasa es que el tal mspot este también te suelta las letras de las canciones y tiene 5Gb Free
<tabunet_iptt> pues por probarlo era
<GridCube> :P
<tabunet_iptt> ya estoy preguntando si hay algo parecido que no sea Dropbox o SugarSync
<GridCube> y una virtualbox con reactOS?
<GridCube> >:D para instalar la app digo
<tabunet_iptt> si
<tabunet_iptt> ya se que al final voy a tener que poner una máquina virtual
<tabunet_iptt> pero era por evitarlo
<tabunet_iptt> :D
<GridCube> http://www.reactos.org/es/download.html
<GridCube> :P
<tabunet_iptt> no conocía reactOS
<tabunet_iptt> se agradece
<tabunet_iptt> le echaré un vistazete ;)
<GridCube> :D es para no instalar software pirata
<tabunet_iptt> probaré
<tabunet_iptt> ahora no que es un poco tarde o pronto según lo quieras mirar
<tabunet_iptt> ;)
<tabunet_iptt> muy bueno GridCube tiene ya un paquete con ReactOS directo para la maquina virtual jejeje
<GridCube> ;)
<tabunet_iptt> GridCube, cuando te referías a lo de Workaround
<tabunet_iptt> a que te referías?
<tabunet_iptt> eso no lo pillé
<GridCube> a fijarme si podia darle una vuelta para que funcione, resulta que no
<GridCube> el msi esta mal empaquetado
<tabunet_iptt> ah ok
<tabunet_iptt> gracias
<brayan> hola
<brayan> buenas
<capitancar> buenas mi moden claro de brasil no lo reconoce mi computador que puedo hacer para que lo reconosca
<capitancar> mi linux 10 .04
<capitancar> alguienn por ahy
<Guest5516> EEE
<fosco_> buenas
<fzeta> buenos días
<luckatoni> Buenas. busco documentacion de linux en formato epub? alguien por casualidad sabe?
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> he instalado tvtime y me sale este error al iniciarlo desde la consola  y con el entorno grafico da un pantallazo y se quita el programa
<alfonso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630732/
<alfonso> no entiendo muy bien a que se refiere eso o de que es el fallo para poder buscar algo por google
<fosco_> el mensaje es bastante explicativo
<fosco_> tvtime requiere un modo de video q tu camara no parece soportar
<alfonso> fosco_: no es una camara
<fosco_> Your capture card driver: spca561 [Camera/usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/133376]
<fosco_> según esto parece que sí lo es
<alfonso> es una tarjeta de tv concretamente esto
<alfonso> 01:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<fosco_> entonces está intentando usar el dispositivo incorrecto, en la segunda parte de la explicacion te da la clave
<fosco_> lease select a
<fosco_>     different video device for tvtime to use with the command line
<fosco_>     option --device.
<alfonso> vale fosco_ y traducido al lenguaje comun de los humanos quiere decir que ?
<alfonso> tengo que hacerle seleccionar otro dispositivo ?
<fosco_> (a mi me parece un lenguaje bastante comun y bastante humano) que uses la opción --device para decirle que dispositivo debe usar
<alfonso> ok
<fosco_> supongo que será algo como tvtime --device "dispositivo"
<alfonso> voy a ver gracias
<fosco_> lo que va dentro de "dispositivo" lo podrás ver leyendo el manual, man tvtime
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> fosco_: disculpa por la pregunta que te voy a hacer pero esto no lo he utilizado nunca estonces la sintaxis no la se exactamente
<alfonso> encontre esto
<alfonso>   -d, --device=NOMBRE
<alfonso>               dispositivo video4linux que se usará ( /dev/video0 por defecto ).
<alfonso>        -b, --vbidevice=DISPOSITIVO
<alfonso>               dispositivo VBI que se usará ( /dev/vbi0 por defecto ).
<alfonso> cual es la diferencia de uno y otro
<fosco_> ni idea, yo no tengo ningun programa de esos
<alfonso> ok
<fosco_> pero puedes empezar por porbar --device=/dev/video1
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> gracias por atenderme
<flypp> Crashbit, estás?
<flypp> ping -c1 Crashbit
<linux-k> un pregunta por fa
<linux-k> yo tengo ubuntu 10.10 y en gestor de actualizaiones mi actualizie la vercion 11.04 y cuendo llego a 50/100 cancele la actualizacion y yo quiero borra 50/100 de la actualizacion de mi ubuntu como puedo hacer lo
<fosco_> linux-k, el proceso de instalacion primero descarga todos los paquetes y luego los instsla
<fosco_> instala*
<fosco_> si cancelaste antes de acabar la descarga no se habrán instalado
<linux-k> pero cuendo hay unas actualizaciones nuevas de ubumtu mi de si que no has terminado de enstalar la nueva actualizacion
<linux-k> ubuntu
<fosco_> es dificil saber en que punto exacto está tu sistema
<fosco_> ve al centro de software - editar - origenes del software
<fosco_> y mira que version de los repositorios tienes
<linux-k> fosco- como lo hagooo
<Vegan> hola
<Vegan> Alguien sabe como hacer que tenga efectos en KDE (Kubuntu) con mi ATI HD 5670
<Vegan> ?¿
<fosco_> Vegan, lo primero es comprobar si tienes aceleracion grafica
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<Vegan> gracias por responder fosco_
<Vegan> Si que tengo aceleracion grafica
<fosco_> mejor ejecutalo
<Vegan> pero en las "Preferencias del sistema" de KDE no me permite seleccionar lo de activar
<Vegan> Si, lo ejecuté
<Vegan> direct rendering: Yes
<fosco_> y render string?
<Vegan> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5670
<Vegan> fosco_, me parece que en las unicas distribuciones que me fué son Chakra y Sabayon :S
<fosco_> Preferencias del Sistema > Escritorio > Efectos del escritorio > Habilitar
<Vegan> No me deja. Están todas las opciones en gris (no se pueden marcar
<Vegan> fosco_, solamente me dice esto "Los efectos de escritorio no están disponibles en este sistema debido a los siguientes problemas técnicos:" y nada más
<fosco_> curioso
<Vegan> también me pasaba en kubuntu 10.10 :S
<fosco_> puedes intentar usar los de compiz
<Vegan> esperaré a ver si se soluciona en la siguiente version...
<Vegan> es una pena que ati y nvidia vayan tan mal en GNU/Linux
<Vegan> en cambio el intel de mi portatil va fenomenal
<Vegan> muy fluido KDE
<jorge> buenos dias estoy intentando configurar un dispositivo bluetooth externo quien puede ayudarme Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<jorge> el asunto es q conecto el dispositivo y logro verle con lsusb
<jorge> pero al hacer hcitool dev
<jorge> no me muestra nada
<jorge> como si el dispositivo no estuviese alli
<jorge> estoy instalando algunas librerias q creo faltan pero si alguien sabe algo c le agradece
<pc-eco> hola aver si me podéis echar un cabo tengo dos pc con ubuntu uno con 11.04 y otro 10.04 server vale ahora cuando entro por ssh por la red local genial no hay fallos pero cuando conecto a un portatil con ubuntu 11.04 por ssh con usb de vodafone me da un error en algo de tiempo time out
<pc-eco> y la verdad que me gustaria si salgo por hay de viaje controlar el server por ssh
<pc-eco> la historia seria como controlar el server por ssh  a traves de otra red que no sea lo local
<fosco_> tendrás que abrir el puerto que uses en el router
<pc-eco> los tengo abiertos ya echo un poin y van y con nmap me dice que estan abiertos
<pc-eco> voy a revisar el router este de vodafone por si me la esta jugando
<pc-eco> la istoria es que desde la red local de casa no me da problemas el ssh pero si me conecto a trabes de otra red que no sea la mia me da fallos
<pc-eco> no me conecta por ssh
<pc-eco> el error que me sale por ssh es connection timed out
<alfplayer> Hola. Pueden recomendar alguien o una empresa para desarrollo y diseño web ?
<Combustion> Buenas compañeros
<Combustion> tengo una duda con las distribuciones
<Combustion> En si ¿Todas las distros en el fondo (Como paquetes del Xorg, Kernel, Drivers), son iguales?
<alfplayer> Combustion: no se entiende
<Combustion> Es decir ¿Las distribuciones en si, poseen los mismos paquetes?
<Combustion> Hablo que si una version aqui y la otra alla, deberia funciona iguales
<Combustion> O hacen cambios respectivos para cada una, o solo empaquetan y ya?
<alfplayer> Todo depende
<alfplayer> A veces las distribuciones empaquetan diferente el mismo software
<Combustion> Mmm! Como por ejemplo el Xorg
<alfplayer> ej. con parches diferentes y versiones diferentes
<Combustion> Te lo digo por que con mi ATI HD 4670 con drivers privativos, poseo Rayas horizontales en la reproduccion de videos con Ubuntu 11.04
<alfplayer> no conozco el caso de xorg
<Combustion> Y con driver libre, todo normal. Pero baja el rendimiento y la temperatura es alta
<Combustion> ¿Crees que ese problema ya seria por el Driver propietario?
<alfplayer> no sé, no uso ATI
<alfplayer> pero te recomiendo buscar el bug en la web
<Combustion> ¿El bug en la web?
<Combustion> ¿Que web? ¿Bugs de Ubuntu o ATI?
<alfplayer> googlearlo
<Combustion> Ya lo busqué y muchos se quejan diciendo que es ATI
<alfplayer> la Web, WWW
<Combustion> Pero mi duda es
<alfplayer> no importa
<Combustion> por que en openSUSE 11.4 eso no me ocurria
<Combustion> y quiero saber si es la version del Xorg
<alfplayer> si quieres agrega el término de búsqueda ubuntu para buscar resultados más simples
<Combustion> Ya que ellos apenas poseen 1.9.3 y la version 1.10.1 la posee ubuntu, donde muchos usuarios en Arch con el kernel 2.6.38 tambien tuvieron esos errores
<alfplayer> OK, entonces ya tienen una idea cuál puede ser el bug
<alfplayer> ahora puedes buscar si los que tienen ese problema encontraron solución
<Combustion> si :S Me imagino, por que estaré mas tranquilo si es el xorg
<Combustion> ya que no quiero volver a opensuse por eso
<Combustion> Yo empaqueto, programo y diseño, y quisiera entrar a colaborar a una distribucion de lleno
<Combustion> Y creo que Ubuntu es mi mejor opcion, ya que posee mucha comunidad, tienen Ubuntu Braindstorm y está auspiciado y bien soportado
<Combustion> Y me quisiera unir....
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Combustion> Alguien ha usado KDE en Kubuntu?
<erAbuelo> alguien, no ha usado kde en kubuntu ?
<Combustion> Imponer un "No" en mi interrogante, sugiero que nadie lo ha usado.
<Combustion> Soy optimista en éste aspecto y espero respuesta positiva =)
<erAbuelo> kubuntu = kde + ubuntu, tu pregunta no tiene sentido
<Combustion> Pero me entendiste, no? Por que por algo la correción..... Se, yo se. Te dedicas a corregir, en vez de ayudar para alagarte. ;)
<alfplayer> igual la pregunta es pobre
<Combustion> La correción también :S
<alfonso> hola
<erAbuelo> hola alfonso
<alfonso> que tal erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> no hay queja
<alfonso> me alegro
<erAbuelo> yo mas ;)
<alfonso> XD
<alfonso> voy a ver si me pego un ratillo con el sistema y consigo que funcionen algunas cosillas
<ser_> hola ubuntu no inicia, cuando elijo la opcion del grub modo recuperacion error inseting vesafb (lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/initrd/vesafb.ko): no such divice y despues queda toda la pantalla en azul
<alfonso> que todavia no me funcionan
<ser_> alguien podria ayudarme sobre el tema
<erAbuelo> ser_: intentalo con otro kernel anterior
<linux-k> tengo instalado abuntu server 10-04 en vertualbox y quiero Instalar Asterisk en Ubuntu Server
<ser_> unica solucion instalar el kermel anterior?
<granjero> hola, quiero recuperar grub segun la guia de http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB y cuando pongo "sudo chroot /mnt" me da un errorubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<ser_> un kermel anterior si funciona ya probe pero quisiera tener el 11.04
<erAbuelo> ser_: instalar no, intentar arrancar con el anterior
<erAbuelo> parece que instalo mal el kernel que tienes
<ser_> con el cd live 10.04 inicia bien
<linux-k> despues de instalar ubuntu cambie el password a root  sudo passwd root password
<ser_> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.04 desde cero no tengo otro kermel anterio en la pc
<maestrolinux> buenas
<erAbuelo> ser_: intenta arrancar con el liveCD, montas un entorno chroot y actualiza el kernel
<maestrolinux> hola gente alguno conoce alguna aplicacion para publicar en twitpic
<linux-k> y cuendo llego a editar sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list tengo que guardar los cambies pero no mi salin
<fosco_> maestrolinux, HOTOT
<fosco_> hotot*
<maestrolinux> voy a ver
<maestrolinux> a gwibber no se le puede añadir algo=?=?
<fosco_> ni idea no lo uso
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!
<linux-k> chicos que quiere de ser descomentar
<linux-k> y guardar
<maestrolinux> sacal el # de adelante de una linea
<maestrolinux> en el caso de bash
<linux-k> poner # en la lina por jemplo # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<linux-k> es corecto
<maestrolinux> no sacar
<maestrolinux> descomentar
<alfplayer> quitar
<maestrolinux> esa linea esta comentada
<maestrolinux> sacale el # y esta descomentada
<linux-k> y como lo sacooo
<linux-k> con que tecla
<maestrolinux> usa gedit
<maestrolinux> la de borrar
<maestrolinux> la unica
<alfplayer> con cualquier editor de texto en ubuntu
<linux-k> ok voy a ver
<linux-k> mas informacion por que estoy instalndo asterisk en servedor ubuntu 10.04
<linux-k> donde envo las imajenes para poder ver lo que quiero a ser
<linux-k> como puedo seber foto para hos vien lo que tengo
<Yukiteru> o.o
<Yukiteru> mis ojos lloran
<linux-k> chicoas por fa
<Yukiteru> al ver como matan al idioma ESPAÑOL
<Yukiteru> linux-k, que quieres hacer???
<linux-k> lo que quiero es sober una foto para que sepan mi problema
<linux-k> donde puedo dejarla para que pueden ver la
<Yukiteru> ¬_¬
<Yukiteru> imagebin
<linux-k> no
<linux-k> nada nada
<Yukiteru> en imagenbin puedes postear la foto
<Yukiteru> flickr, picasa, pasteimage, en fin tiene un universo
<linux-k> yo hablo como hace mos el windos pint
<Yukiteru> solo busque linux-k
<Yukiteru> pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Yukiteru> o.O
<Yukiteru> ¬_¬ >> usa Impr Pant
<Yukiteru> una sola tecla magicamente te captura la pantalla
<linux-k> lo si pero es que yo quiero en ceniaros la fot
<linux-k> fot
<linux-k> foto
<Yukiteru> verga vale
<linux-k> que hi tomado de mi escretoriooo
<Yukiteru> saca la foto y ponla en imagebin
<linux-k> y que mas
<Yukiteru> pasas el link obvio!!!
<Yukiteru> ¬_¬
<linux-k> que es el link obvio
<preiero> Hola a todos ... tengo un problema con el audio... se escucha mucho ruido en la entrada de audio, tenia este problema con ubuntu 10.10 pero despues de actualizarlo al 11.04 todo se normalizo, pero hoy en la mañana acepte las actualizaciones y de alguna manera el problema regreso y esta vez esta peor pues no puedo grabar nada porque el ruido es insoportable	
<cuchyx> tengo problemas instalando Phpstorm
<cuchyx> no logro ejecutarlo
<cuchyx> ???????????????/
<cuchyx> alguien ?
<alfplayer> cuchyx: q es eso?
<cuchyx> PhpStorm  ?
<cuchyx> para desallaro php
<alfplayer> no lo conozco ni hago desarrollo web
<alfplayer> si querés igual mostrá el error q aparece
<ser_> hola
<ser_> erabuelo estas
<erAbuelo> ºdime
<ser_> ya actualizo reinicio?
<ser_> a cuando termino de actualizar puso se encontraron errores al procesar
<erAbuelo> termino de actualizar todo =
<cuchyx> grax todos ya eh resuelto el problema
<alfplayer> ok
<ser_> cups
<ser_> foo2zjs
<ser_> e:sub-prces /usr/bin/dpkg reutned an error code (1)
<ser_> si ya termino de actualizar e instalar todo reinicio?
<alfplayer> eso es un error
<preiero> si despues de actualizar todo estaba bien
<alfplayer> ++
<preiero> hola qe tal .. ustedes saben si hay alguna manera de revertir las actualizaciones que se hacen en ubuntu?
<mimecar> preiero: puedes reinstalar una versión anterior pero no es sencillo
<alfplayer> depende de muchos factores
<alfplayer> es conveniente que plantees el problema puntual q tienes
<preiero> mimecar, el asunto es que no se que paso.. hoy realize la actualizacion y ahora tengo un problema para grabar audio (Voz) se escucha un ruido horrible de interferencia
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado el equipo?
<preiero> por ejemplo intentaba hoy grabar un audio on-lin
<preiero> si
<mimecar> o esperas a que lo arreglen o rellenas un reporte de bug
<preiero> on-line y ahi empeze a notar el problema al reproducir el audio grabado
<alfplayer> chequeaste los volúmenes de entrada ?
<preiero> si ... mi lapto tiene el mic incluido y abri audacity y al dar a grabar la interferencia esta presente tanto con el mic incluido como el de la entrada externa de microfono
<alfplayer> yo chequearía los niveles de ALSA también
<preiero> ese problema se me presento con el 10.10 pero era menos, luego que cambie a ubuntu 11.04 la semana pasada todo estaba muy bien hasta hoy =S
<alfplayer> creo que con alsamixer
<maestrolinux> es el pulse audio que anda !!!! no se porque sacaron alsa / oss
<alfplayer> que se basa en ALSA si no me equivoco
<mimecar> maestrolinux: porque tienen que evolucionar
<mimecar> preiero: rellena un reporte de bug
<maestrolinux> evolucionar a algo que ande !!!
<alfplayer> PA tiene varias ventajas, pero no viene al caso
<alfplayer> PA siempre me funcionó bien a mi, desde que lo probé cuando recién salió en ubuntu
<maestrolinux> la mayoria sabe que yo hago edicion de video para tv !!! y siempre hay algun drama con PA... !
<preiero> mimecar donde puedo hacer ese reporte de bug?
<mimecar> en launchpad
<mimecar> se que había una aplicación de consola que ayudaba pero no recuerdo el nombre
<alfplayer> no te van a resolver rápido el problema haciendo un bug report con tan poca información
<alfplayer> te conviene chequear un poco más tu sistema en mi opinión
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug aplicacion
<preiero> pues si eso tendre que seguir asiendo
<GridCube> preiero, en una terminal pones >ubuntu-bug *nombredeaplicacion*
<alfplayer> alsamixer :p
<GridCube> y te abre una pagina en un navegador y ahi pones tu cuanta  de launchpad
<mimecar> preiero: crea un usuaio nuevo en el sistema y mira si se mantiene el bug
<preiero> ok
<preiero> probare hacer un nuevo usuario
<alfplayer> probaste alsamixer ? :)
<preiero> alfplayer eso lo instalo desde Synapty?
<alfplayer> puede ser q ya esté instalado
<alfplayer> es para ejecutar desde un terminal
<alfplayer> como gnome-terminal
<preiero> puesdes repetirme el nombre del programa?
<alfplayer> :D
<preiero> se me limpio la pantalla del chat
<alfplayer> alsamixer
<preiero> si esta instalado pero por lo que veo es que se ejecuta desde terminal... como lo puedo hacer?
<alfplayer> no sabes abrir un terminal ? eso preguntas ?
<alfplayer> se puede hacer desde Aplicaciones
<preiero> si se abrir el terminal
<preiero> lo que no se como abrir el programa desde la terminal
<mimecar> preiero: ¿ya has creado el usuario?
<alfplayer> probablemente es eso, una entrada muy amplificada
<alfplayer> posiblemente el mic booster activado
<alfplayer> se abre simplemente con alsamixer seguido de la tecla Enter
<preiero> mimecar: no aun no .. quiero ver primero esta opcion de alfplayer y probar luego abriendo otro usuario
<mimecar> como quieras
<PakoTM> Wenas tardes
<preiero> mimecar: bueno momento de crear otro usuario
<preiero> cierro y vuelvo
<alfplayer> no pasó nada preiero ?
<preiero> jugue con los controles pero igual sigue la interferencia
<alfplayer> pero pudiste determinar de qué entrada proviene la interferencia ?
<alfplayer> dejando mudas selectivamente las entradas ?
<preiero> si las puse mudas todas y al poner a grabar en audacity continua la interferencia
<alfplayer> desde alsamixer se pueden cambiar los dispositivos de audio, creo q con la tecla Tab
<alfplayer> se puede probar eso también
<alfplayer> no, perdón, Tab cambia el control
<alfplayer> el dispositivo se cambia con alsamixer -c N
<alfplayer> con N un número como 0, 1, 2, etc. cada uno un disp. diferente
<preiero> bueno sigo jugando con esto el ruido se ha reducido considerablemente voy hacer otras movidas
<alfplayer> eso sí es un problema típico, los niveles de volumen que se resetean
<preiero> alfplayer: continuo ya se quito el ruido pero ahora no escucho .. claro segurire moviendo los controles... que viene siendo el mic boost?
<alfplayer> es una superamplificación de entrada de mic
<anikras> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un canal de programacion en java que sea spanish ??
<mimecar> anikras: en el irc hispano tienes #java
<anikras> ok
<anikras> ahora lo mirare
<anikras> thanks
<preiero> alfplayer ya... elimine por completo el ruido .. se escucha un poco bajo pero ya todo esta en la normalidad.. lo que noo es que la entrada de audio ahora es mono y no en sterio sabes de algo de eso?
<preiero> alfplayer:
<alfplayer> no sé lo de mono
<alfplayer> puedes haber enmutecido un canal
<alfplayer> quiero aclarar
<preiero> bueno en realidad estaba asi desde el problema
<alfplayer> no se supone que uno normalmente entre a alsamixer
<alfplayer> si se usa solo PA debe cambiarse solamente los controles de PA que son los de ubuntu
<alfplayer> o sea, es para entender el problema
<babalu> Hole
<alfplayer> no para cambiar los volumenes de aplicaciones
<babalu> hola
<babalu> alguien k me ayude por favor
<babalu> instale un Minecraft server en mi pc de escritorio
<babalu> pero no me puedo conectar con mi laptop al server
<alfplayer> además el problema puede volver después de reiniciar
<mimecar> babalu: es un servidor nativo?
<babalu> si
<mimecar> comprueba el cortafuegos
<babalu> me puedo conectar al servidor si corro un cliente en la misma pc donde esta el servidor isntalado
<babalu> pero no con la laptop
<babalu> cortafuegos es el firewall verdad?
<mimecar> si
<babalu> onde esta eso en ubuntu 10.10
<babalu> lol
<babalu> nuevo en ubuntu
<preiero> alfplayer: bueno muchas gracias seguire probando voy a reiniciar y a probar con otro usuario como me recomendo mimecar
<mimecar> de minecraft solo veo clientes en java, no servidores
<babalu> tienes k estar registrado
<alfplayer> preiero: ok
<babalu> cuando le das en descargas abajo estan los servidores
<babalu> no pesa nada y se ejecuta con java en ubuntu y windows
<cousteau> tengo entendido que minecraft está hecho en java, y el servidor también está disponible y no dicen nada de plataformas aparte de java, así que supongo que también irá
<babalu> me imagino
<babalu> e seguido guias en youtube y todo se supone k esta en orden
<babalu> en mi router k es un netgear abri los puertos k usa minecraft
<mimecar> si estas en la misma red no tienes que abrir puertos
<babalu> es lo raro
<babalu> k estoy en la misma red ni a un asi
<mimecar> no estás conectando al mismo puerto
<mimecar> o el cortafuegos del servidor te bloquea
<babalu> sabras como puedo revisar eso ?
<babalu> lo de el cortafuegos?
<mimecar> depende de si has instalado gufw
<babalu> no se que es eso
<mimecar> un interfaz gráfico para el cortafuegos
<babalu> no
<babalu> tengo instalado el firestarter
<babalu> pero no lo corro
<mimecar> si lo has configurado, estará activado
<babalu> ok voy a tratar de nuevo con el firestarter prendido para ver k me dice
<babalu> segun tengo corriendo el server pero no me aparece en los eventos de el firestarter
<mimecar> desactiva el cortafuegos
<babalu> ya le di en stop
<babalu> o como lo desactivo en ubuntu sin usar el firestarter?
<mimecar> si lo has parado está parado
<babalu> woot ya pude
<babalu> lol
<babalu> pense k no tenia firewall ubuntu por default
<babalu> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> lo has activado tu
<cuchyx> porque en mi dell m5030 solo puedo usar ubuntu en modo clasico sin efectos ?
<mimecar> porque no tienes los drivers 3d puestos
<cuchyx> pero ya me he instalado los drivers de la tarjeta ati
<cuchyx> ATI/AMD propietary FGLRX graphics driver
<cuchyx> dice This driver is activated and currently in use
<cuchyx> pero aun asi no puedo iniciar normalmente
<cuchyx> solo en modo clasico sin efectos
<mimecar> te funciona compiz?
<cuchyx> no lo he instalado
<cuchyx> bueno si lo instale pero nada
<cuchyx> ni abre nada ni nada
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene tu ordenador?
<cuchyx> me imagino q porq estoy en modo clasico sin efectos
<cuchyx> pues es una laptop
<cuchyx> dell m5030
<mimecar> ...
<cuchyx> el problema esta en que cuando entro en modo normal
<mimecar> cuantos años tiene el ordemador
<cuchyx> anos ?
<mimecar> años
<cuchyx> como se cuantos anos ?
<mimecar> he puesto una "ñ"
<cuchyx> Años  ?
<cuchyx> como se cuantos años
<mimecar> ... ¿cuandos anyos tiene tu ordenador?
<cuchyx> lo he comprado el viernes
<mimecar> ¿tu tarjeta gráfica está soportada en ubuntu?
<cousteau> glxinfo | grep render
<cousteau> para ver si hay renderizado hardware
<cuchyx> direct rendering: Yes
<cuchyx> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<cuchyx>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<cousteau> bien, hay aceleración 3D
<cuchyx> pero cuando entro en modo normal solo se me keda el background y el puntero y no me sale nada
<mimecar> si no tuvieras aceleración volvería a la pantalla de login
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<cuchyx> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<cuchyx> sii
<mimecar> ¿has instalado algún programa después de instalar el sistema?
<lorenzo__> hola a todos
<lorenzo__> hay alguna forma  de poder  usar un  camara  web   cam usb con motion ?
<lorenzo__> alguien ha utilizado motion ?
<lorenzo__> }/j motion
<cuchyx> back
<cuchyx> no, no he instalado nada
<cuchyx> desde q instale tiene ese problema
<cuchyx> ke creen q pueda ser
<cuchyx> ????????
<cuchyx> o alguna forma de solucionarlo
<cuchyx> ???
<preiero> alfplayer: estas ahi
<preiero> mimecar: abri otro usuario pero no se que pasa que no tengo la opcion para subir o bajar volumen
<preiero> probe escuchar algun audio y se escucho, pero no puedo controlar el audio
<fosco_> cuchyx: los nuevos escritorios (unity y gnome-shell) no funcionan correctamente con todas las gráficas
<fosco_> usa el modo "2D" hasta que lo reparen
<cuchyx> 2D osea como lo estoy usando ahora ???
<fosco_> si
<cuchyx> en clasico sin efectos ?
<cuchyx> ok
<cuchyx> bueno
<mimecar> cuchyx: unity 2D no es gnome clásico
<cuchyx> por lo menos me esta funcionando perfectamente de no ser por este mequeno problema
<fosco_> puedes usar unity2D si usas unity o fallbackmode si usas gnome-shell
<cuchyx> sorry esq soy nuevo
<cuchyx> como se si estoy utilisando gnome o unity ?
<mimecar> si no tienes aceleración 3D estarás con gnome
<fosco_> tienes una barra de iconos siempre visible a la izquierda de la pantalla?
<cuchyx> nooo
<cuchyx> no la tengo
<cuchyx> solo la barra de arriva y la de abajo
<fosco_> estarás usando el escritorio clasico
<fosco_> (gnome 2.32)
<cuchyx> ok
<fosco_> si quieres un entorno parecido al nuevo de ubuntu puedes instalar unity2D
<fosco_> si quieres, no es obligatorio
<cuchyx> ok
<cuchyx> esta en los repos ?
<cuchyx> ya lo encontre
<cuchyx> Gracias fosco
<cuchyx> ya lo instale ahora ?
<fosco_> al iniciar sesion te dejará elegir la sesion unity2d
<cuchyx> ok
<cuchyx> aver
<lopez_> tengo un problema con los permisos de tvtime, como doy permisos a una carpeta xx ?
<fosco_> con chmod
<cousteau> ¿qué permisos y a qué carpeta?
<lopez_> por ejemplo sudo chmod -R + 777 /home/lopez/ ?
<fosco_> eso cambia los permisos a la carpeta y a su contenido
<cousteau> no hagas nunca eso; no me parece buena idea
<fosco_> y es muy muy muy pero que muy mala idea
<lopez_> cousteau, http://pastebin.com/R0EtKVVc
<cousteau> si acaso, cambia sólo los permisos de una carpeta pequeña específica, no de todo tu home
<lopez_> espero entonces .. ahora por que es mala idea?
<fosco_> lopez_: eso ya te lo respondí hace unas horas
<fosco_> el problem es el dispositivo
<fosco_> está intentando usar la cámara
<cousteau> Imposible cambiar el dueño de /home/lopez/.tvtime/tvtime.xml: Permiso denegado.
<cousteau> haz:   ls -l /home/lopez/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<lopez_> ls: no se puede acceder a /home/lopez/.tvtime/tvtime.xml: Permiso denegado
<cousteau> ls -l /home/lopez/.tvtime
<fosco_> habrás ejecutado tvtime con sudo
<fosco_> y la has liado parda
<cousteau> es lo que me temo; seguro que sale "root"
<lopez_> el sistema lo instale hace dos días y ayer instale tvtime
<cousteau> pero vamos, tiene fácil arreglo
<lopez_> al cambiar el dispositivo también sale el mismo error
<cousteau> ls -l /home/lopez/.tvtime
<lopez_> permiso denegado
<cousteau> ls -ld /home/lopez/.tvtime
<lopez_> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2011-06-21 15:29 /home/lopez/.tvtime
<fosco_> minipunto para fosco
<cousteau> sudo chown -R lopez:lopez /home/lopez/.tvtime
<lopez_> ya
<cousteau> mira a ver ahora
<lopez_> como cambio el dispositivo origen, actualmente esta la webcam
<lopez_> tvtime -d /dev/video1 ?
<nach0> buenas
<nach0> como puedo actualizar el firmware de un notebook toshiba cuando toshiba solo me ofrece un exe para hacerlo???? estoy pillao, no me queda ningun windows en casa...
<Crashbit> nach0: flashrom
<Crashbit> nach0: pero vete con cuidado, hay opciones para testear antes si te reconoce los chips y esto
<nach0> buscando...
<Crashbit> nach0: documentáte bastante antes de hacerlo, porque si falla, mal!
<nach0> me imagino: ladrillo
<cuchyx> no puedo utilizar mi camara web mediante empaty
<cuchyx> porq ?
<fosco_> cuchyx: ningun cliente de mensajería de linux soporta cam para MSN
<cuchyx> codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between remote codecs
<cuchyx> ooh
<cuchyx> entonces
<cuchyx> no puedo usar cam de ninguna forma ?
<fosco_> la puedes usar de muchas formas
<nach0> cuchyx, wine?
<fosco_> pero no con MSN
<cuchyx> y skype ?
<fosco_> skype si
<cuchyx> ok
<fosco_> gtalk tambien
<lopez_> con aMSN funciona perfectamente la webcam, aunque tuve problemas con skype
<cuchyx> ya instale aMSN aver si me funciona
<cuchyx> nah no se puede usar
<cuchyx> llopez dices que con skype tubiste problemas ?
<cuchyx> tratare con skype aver
<nach0> gracias, bye
<cuchyx> ok en skype si me funciona
<fosco_> <lopez_> con aMSN funciona perfectamente la webcam <- llevo meses pidiendo pruebas a los que dicen esto, y nadie ha podido darme ninguna
<fosco_> ;)
<Crashbit> fosco_: esto es como el esoterismo
<Crashbit> xD
<Crashbit> fosco_: se ve que hay un científico, que dice que pagará 10.000 euros, a quien le demuestre científicamente que los tipejos estos que dicen conocer el futuro, lo hacen realmente
<uBOTu-fr> uBOTu-fr: Je suis désolé Dave, je ne peux faire cela.
<renzo> hola buenas noches
<renzo> una consulta
<renzo> alguien me podria ayudar quisiera descargar juegos o un emulador de psp para jugar en la pc
<hallacks> Holas estoy tratando de actualizar mi ubunto 10.10 hacia el 11.04 desde CD
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-23
<hallacks> pero no me sale la opcion: actualizar, solo reemplazar la instalación del 10.10 y borrar todo el disco
<cousteau> actualiza desde internet
<cousteau> creo que sólo se puede actualizar con el alternate cd... en cualquier caso, se hace desde el sistema instalado, no desde la sesión del live cd
<hallacks> cousteau, es demasiada lenta mi conexion a internet
<cousteau> bueno... pues no sé si se puede actualizar con el live cd, pero de poderse, se hace desde el sistema instalado, no arrancando desde el cd
<hallacks> cousteau, si alguna vez me acuerdo haber hecho la actualizacion de debian o de un ubuntu con el cd nomas
<hallacks> pero no encontraba nada, vi en algunas webs que indicaban que se tenia que iniciar el livecd
<hallacks> gracias de todas formas, seguire buscando
<hallacks> sino copiare todos los paquetes al cache de apt :P
<cousteau> hallacks, con el Alternate CD sé que se puede
<cousteau> pero nada más instalar tendrás que actualizar igual... y casi tardas lo mismo que en actualización directa
<ser_> hola
<ser_> sigo sin poder iniciar ubuntu
<ser_> hace 2 dias
<ser_> error inseting vesafb (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/initrd/vesafb.ko) no such divice
<ser_> alguien q sepa sobre el tema me queda la pantalla toda negra o de color celeste al iniciar ubuntu
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> jugaste plymouth?
<GridCube> mal escrito, estubiste editando plymouth?
<JRamirez696> Buenas noches... Alguien maneja elinks por estos lados? xD
<totocolombia> buenas noches
<totocolombia> alguieen sabe si existe alguna version de pidgin para smartphone
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<ser_> hola
<ser_> alguien sabe como instalar un kermel anterior de linux
<Xago> hola muchachos...quién de ustedes usa iphone?
<Xago> mi pregunta apunta a saber si existe compatibilidad para iTunes
<Xago> traspaso de datos, etc
<Xago> Blackberry, al parecer no hay forma de que funcione
<ser_> me parece que no hay nadie o estan ocupados
<ser_> yo hace 2 dias tengo el mismo problema no puedo iniciar ubuntu
<Xago> ¿?
<ser_> xago
<ser_> me ayudas sabes algo sobre el tema
<Xago> no capté desde el inicio me parece
<ser_> tengo una notebook hp 425
<ser_> con video ati mobility radeon 4200
<ser_> cada vez que inicio se pone la pantalla en negro o celeste
<ser_> esto me pasa solo con ubuntu 11.04
<ser_> si inicio desde el live cd tambien me pasa lo mismo queda la pantalla en negro o celeste
<Xago> y tenías la 10.10 antes?
<ser_> 10.04
<ser_> y ese funciona bien
<Xago> mmmm
<ser_> ademas en la notebook tengo instalado windows seven
<ser_> y el grub
<ser_> la notebook funciona en perfectas condiciones con windows seven
<Xago> lo más sano a mi parecer es mantenerte en la versión que corría bien....y reportar el fallo
<ser_> es que instale todo desde cero osea con el cd de ubuntu 11.04
<Xago> ya que por lo indicado...tu laptop no presenta inconvenientes
<Xago> por lo mismo....algo pasa con la nueva versión 11.04
<ser_> y al principio funcionaba bien y despues de actualizaciones paso esto
<Xago> por algo están sacando rápidamente la 11.10
<Xago> y creo que ya están preparando otra más
<Xago> seguramente, para corregir esos inconvenientes
<ser_> la cosa que tampoco me animo a instalar la version 10.04 por miedo a perder info
<Xago> pero no tienes particionado el disco?
<ser_> si si
<vladimirov> Aquí en Freenode hay un canal para archLinux?
<ser_> pero tambien tengo windows en el mismo disco y no quiero
<ser_> mandarme ninguna macana
<Xago> ....mira...antes de ayer estuve probando otras dos distros...moví todo el perfil al otro lado...e instalé, desinstalé 3 veces...finalmente volví a la 11.04 y como si nada
<ser_> mmmm
<Xago> probé distros de 32 y 64 bits
<ser_> no quiero empeorar la situacion de mi notebook solo es cuestion de animarme jaja
<vladimirov> Cual es el comando para cerrar un canal?
<ser_> yo uso 64 bit
<Xago> bueno...ubuntu no se maneja bien con 64 bits aún
<ser_> 6 gb de ram tengo en la note
<Xago> solo con 32
<ser_> por eso si no solo usaria 32
<pendacit> vladimirov: /exit o /close
<pendacit> depende que que uses.
<ser_> es una amd athhon II p340
<ser_> re feucha mi note jajaja
<Xago> por lo visto hasta ahora en 64 bits opensuse y Centos
<Xago> pero suse aún adolece de drivers p.ej para wifi
<ser_> probe live cd opensuse y tambien me paso lo mismo
<ser_> creo que el problema son los drivers de video para ati radeon mobility 4200
<ser_> encontre foros en que a personas le pasa lo mismo con la misma hp
<ser_> 425 y ubuntu 11.04
<Xago> yo tengo una samsung, la última....y no la tiene y el procedimiento manual...una lata...y tampoco me funcionó
<Xago> algo le faltó
<ser_> mmmm
<ser_> tampoco te funciono 11.04
<Xago> pero me mantuve con ubuntu 32bits...al menos trabaja bien...no aprovecha todos los recursos de la máquina...pero es mejor que Micky$oft
<Xago> en 64 bits funciona...pero me dió varios errores
<Xago> así que bajé a 32
<ser_> cuando sale ubuntu 11.10 ya esta para bajar no
<Xago> creo que la Beta
<Xago> no me arriesgaría
<ser_> mmmmm
<ser_> y ya que esta
<ser_> me parece q
<ser_> por ahy ayudo y contribuyo en algo instalandolo jajajaja
<hord> Buenas
<ser_> holas
<hord> como están?
<ser_> mal no me arranca ubuntu en la notebook
<ser_> ubuntu 11.04
<hord> uh!
<hord> por?
<ser_> mmm no se me da un error q no lo puedo corrergir
<ser_> xago
<maestrolinux> que error
<Xago> sip...dime
<ser_> tu a que te dedicas
<Xago> ing. inf.
<ser_> me podras ayudar con un error de ubuntu 11.04 jajaja
<ser_> q dices?
<Xago> si me traes la laptop :D
<hord> xD
<ser_> la tengo aqui al lado
<hord> aprovechá!
<ser_> donde estas?
<Xago> Santiago
<unknow> Tengo el siguiente problema con wine
<ser_> mmm muy lejos
<unknow> err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 1780 bytes in thread 001c eip 70734231 esp 00240c3c stack 0x240000-0x241000-0x340000
<unknow> Alguno me pudiera ayudar?
<Xago> ser_, y tú dónde estás?
<ser_> bs as
<ser_> buenos aires
<Xago> a bueno...es más cerca que Medellín :P
<maestrolinux> en donde en bs as???
<ser_> no no tu estas en españa
<ser_> yo en argentina
<Xago> Santiago de Chile man
<hord> :P
<ser_> aaaa yo soy argentino
<maestrolinux> que la mande por correo
<hord> :S
<maestrolinux> :P
<Xago> jajajaja
<ser_> maestro linux
<maestrolinux> yo esto en bs as
<maestrolinux> que error te tira
<ser_> se pone la pantalla en negro o queda totalmente en celeste
<maestrolinux> despues que arranca
<maestrolinux> al empezar a cargar linux?¿¿?¿
<hord> :S
<hord> celeste?
<hord> es hincha de belgrano
<maestrolinux> el virus de la bandera
<ser_> error inseting vesafb (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/initrd/vesafb.ko)
<Xago> debe ser que windows le está pasando el error :D
<ser_> no such divice
<ser_> callate xago no tiene nada q ver jaja
<Xago> jajajajaja
<maestrolinux> debe estar mal instalado
<ser_> no ya lo reistale
<tabunet_iptt> hola buenas noches
<ser_> iniciando desde el live cd 10.04
<Xago> quizas la re-instalaste mal
<tabunet_iptt> estaba revisando las conversaciones anteriores
<ser_> no
<maestrolinux> el livecd anda bien=?=?
<maestrolinux> podes usar ubuntu completo desde el cd
<tabunet_iptt> y he visto un comando que me interesaba pero no se que ha pasado que me ha desaparecido
<ser_> el live cd 11.04 funciona bien en otra pc
<ser_> no en la notebook
<tabunet_iptt> era para comprobar el soporte de la gráfica
<ser_> en la notebook queda la pantalla en negro
<tabunet_iptt> algo así como glxinfo | render
<maestrolinux> tabunet_iptt, instala mesa-tools
<maestrolinux> alli te lo trae
<hord> banshee y todos los reproductores de ese estilo me cansaron, alternativa?
<maestrolinux> xmms
<tabunet_iptt> maestrolinux, gracias
<hord> maestrolinux: xmms es muy viejito :S
<tabunet_iptt> pero el comando me lo podríaís repetir gracias de antemano
<maestrolinux> ser_, entonces es la netbook
<maestrolinux> hord, hay una nueva no me acuerdo
<ser_> no es la notebook
<maestrolinux> audacius
<ser_> windows seven funciona bien
<hord> tan viejito q ni está en los repos, ahora q pruebo
<maestrolinux> o algo asi
<Xago> con Micki$oft ñe funciona
<hord> audacious
<Xago> ñe = le
<ser_> y el live cd de ubuntu 10.04 tambien funcionan bien en la notebook
<hord> hoy lo instalé, pero estaba muy pesado, consumía mucha ram y cpu :S
<maestrolinux> hord, mplayer y deja de jodes ;)
<maestrolinux> o con graficos smplayer
<hord> :O existe mplayer todavía?
<tabunet_iptt> ok maestrolinux perdón ya vi el comando glxinfo | grep rendering
<maestrolinux> yo lo uso para edicion de video
<maestrolinux> ser_, debe ser algo del kernel
<maestrolinux> proba con otro
<ser_> si eso supuse
<hord> smplayer == qt?
<hord> :S
<maestrolinux> hay un kernel que viene no me acuerdo a ver si alguien recuerdo
<ser_> es lo que voy a hacer pero tengo miedo de hacer macanas y borrar algo q no tengo q borrar jaja me tengo q animar jaja
<hord> nah, no quiero qt
<maestrolinux> hollman, gmplayer o algo asi
<maestrolinux> esta en gtk
<tabunet_iptt> otra cosa que me surge una duda
<maestrolinux> buscale frontend
<tabunet_iptt> cuando ubuntu no te deja arranacar unity
<tabunet_iptt> porque es un ordenador viejito
<tabunet_iptt> como poner la versión 2D
<tabunet_iptt> ejemplo
<Xago> a mi me cansó Unity
<tabunet_iptt> tengo un par de amigos que tienen que cargar Ubuntu Classic
<ser_> esta lindo Unity
<Xago> la laptop se pone pesada
<ser_> yo la tengo con 6 gb de ram y funciona lindo
<tabunet_iptt> y me gustaría ponerles la versión de Unity 2D
<hord> ser_: !! xD
<hord> 6gb!
<ser_> si
<hord> xD
<maestrolinux> ser_, me acorde la version LTS
<ser_> por eso uso 64 bit
<hord> ahí funciona lindo cualquier cosa
<hord> xD
<ser_> version lts?
<maestrolinux> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<maestrolinux> trae otro kernel
<maestrolinux> Soporte técnico extendido (LTS)‎
<ser_> decis q podra funcionar
<ser_> y a lo bajo
<maestrolinux> la 11.04
<maestrolinux> baja
<ser_> si el extendido 64 bit
<maestrolinux> si
<ser_> ahhhhhhh ya me lo estoy descargando jajjaja gracias maestro espero funcione
<maestrolinux> si esa es mas estable
<ser_> 41 min jeje en descargar
<ser_> uuu estaba bajando la 10.04 ahy bajo la 11.04
<maestrolinux> che y no probaste con Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<ser_> no no probe con eso
<maestrolinux> me imagino que andara mejor si esta optimizado para netbook
<ser_> y si
<maestrolinux> igual proba con lts
<ser_> lastest version 11.04 ese estoy descargando
<maestrolinux> suguro que la netbook es de 64
<maestrolinux> ser_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<maestrolinux> no veo el netbook de 64!!!
<maestrolinux> bue sigo trabajando ser_ aca tenes todo http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ser_> si es una hp 425 amd athlon II p340
<ser_> bueno ya estoy bajando bastante
<maestrolinux> ok sino baja la netbook pero de 32
<maestrolinux> yo uso de 32
<ser_> pero el cd live de ubuntu 10.04 de 64 bit inicia bien
<maestrolinux> si pero desconfio de los 64
<ser_> a
<maestrolinux> mira que esta pc es para edicion de video
<maestrolinux> y trae 2 cpu intel de 3.4
<maestrolinux> de 64bit
<maestrolinux> pero uso el sistema en 32
<ser_> faaaaa tenes la re pc me la prestas jajaja
<ser_> pero me reconocera los 6 gb de ram
<maestrolinux> aca tenes videos hechos en linux http://www.youtube.com/harlequindigital
<maestrolinux> hay una forma de tocar el kernel y que tome hasta 64 gygas
<maestrolinux> bue tengo que trabajar despues ando
<ser_> ok
<ser_> suerte q tengas buen dia, gracias
<maestrolinux> dale nos veos siempre ando por twitter @ea_castillo
<unknow> Alguno me pudiera ayudar?
<unknow> err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 1780 bytes in thread 001c eip 70734231 esp 00240c3c stack 0x240000-0x241000-0x340000
<unknow> Tengo el siguiente problema con wine
<maestrolinux> unknow, y que queres ejecutar con wine?¿?¿?¿ç
<tabunet_iptt> ya tengo otra duda resuelta
<tabunet_iptt> unity 2D jeje
<tabunet_iptt> espero que funcione bien
<unknow> Ares.
<tabunet_iptt> porque se lo voy a recomendar a un amigo
<maestrolinux> jejej pero man hay cosas mejores
<maestrolinux> dc++
<maestrolinux> frostwire
<maestrolinux> a lo sumo ares para linux
<tabunet_iptt> a mi ares nunca me gustó
<maestrolinux> pero con wine !!!! no
<unknow> el frostwire no me descarga.
<tabunet_iptt> prefiero tirar de torrent
<maestrolinux> bue algo groso !!! gtkgnutella
<maestrolinux> pero sino pone ares pero el de linux
<tabunet_iptt> con Transmission en Ubuntu o si tengo que usarlo en el Windows Utorrent
<unknow> Como va ese Dc++?
<unknow> que debo descargar?
<maestrolinux> apt-get install dc++
<maestrolinux> proba tambien gtk-gnutella
<maestrolinux> ese es mi favorito
<maestrolinux> para mp3
<unknow> que red usa el dc++?
<maestrolinux> es una comparticion directa por irc es muy bueno pero medio difícil de usar
<maestrolinux> proba si no te gusta lo borras y a otra cosa
<unknow> donde consigo como configurar?
<maestrolinux> pone el gtk-gnutella que es parecido al ares
<maestrolinux> ese te va a ser facil
<maestrolinux> mis hijos usan ese
<cuchyx> buenas !
<maestrolinux> o/
<hord> yeah!
<hord> (?)
<maestrolinux> buenas alguno sabe como poner un link en appmenu
<pendacit> click derecho editar menus?
<maestrolinux> no me da click derecho
<pendacit> 11.04??
<maestrolinux> si
<pendacit> Unity?
<maestrolinux> 11.04
<Itxshell> buenas noches en unity se pueden usar los efectos del compiz y el cubo?
<pendacit> Itxshell: No estoy muy imformado en ese tema.
<pendacit> Pero creo que si
<Itxshell> gracias y lo ha usado ud?
<Itxshell> yo no pude activar el cubo
<pendacit> sinceramente uso la version 10.10
<pendacit> Itxshell: si no ha podido es por que tal vez no pueda
<Itxshell> jajaja asi dijeron de gnome 3
<Itxshell> XD
<pendacit> ha buscado el algun foro a alguien mas que tenga ese problema?
<Itxshell> si pero no es muy tecnico
<Itxshell> el problema es que el escritorio se torna inestable
<pendacit> ES unity ... por eso 10.10
<pendacit> No es muy maduro que digamos
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> no jaja hice el comentario sobre gnome 3 por que lo lanzaron pero da muchos problemas
<Itxshell> XD
<pendacit> ah ok
<pendacit> pues si
<pendacit> por eso no lo uso.
<pendacit> pero si ya no necesitas ayuda
<pendacit> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<pendacit> alla estoy tambien :D
<Itxshell> kubot, a quien va ese comentario?
<kubot> Itxshell: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Itxshell> XD ya me di cuenta kubot
<maestrolinux> sigo sin poder poner iconos en la barra appmenu
<comodoro> hola buenas noches estoy buscando ayuda para restaurar el funcionamiento del teclado de mi laptop, ya que cuando inicio sesion esta desactivado
<comodoro> ubotu-fr estas muy ocupado?
<debsan> es un bot uBOTu-fr
<comodoro> jejejejej no sabia que se utilizara es e tipo de onjetos el las salas de chat
<comodoro> debsan tienes tiempo pra ayudarme a resolver mi problemas con el teclado?
<debsan> no se como ayudarte
<comodoro> mmmm gracias seguire esperando a ver quien puede....
<comodoro> debsan puedes decirme cuales son las cosas que mas te gustan de este tipo de chat?.. yo no los entiendo....
<fosco_>  7amsg buenas
<fosco_> ups
<fosco_> buenas
<Engel> Hola
<Engel> disculpen, quisiera saber algo...
<Engel> alguien sabe donde alamacena firefox los videos flv?
<Engel> como los de youtube
<fosco_> no depende de firefox
<Engel> en opera lo he podido ver donde quedan
<fosco_> depende del plugin flash
<fosco_> antes se hacía en /tmp
<Engel> fosco_, ahh
<fosco_> ahora quedan "perdidos" por algun lugar de /home/usuario/.mozilla dificil de localizar
<Engel> ummm
<fosco_> hay extensiones para descargar directamente esos videos
<Engel> si, es verdad
<fosco_> o reproductores como miro, minitube y otros que tambien pueden hacerlo
<Engel> tenia esa curiosidad...
<chepecarlos> tambien lo puede hacer con youtube-dl
<Engel> si chepecarlos solia usarlo
<Engel> pero por lo general, no acostumbro a usar muchos programas que no son tan indispensables
<Engel> Pero esta como medio interesante, lo de firefox
<Engel> en algun lugar lo debe meter los videos..
<chepecarlos> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<chepecarlos> pero se borrar automatica mente
<chepecarlos> muy rapido
<Engel> bye..
<KenSei404> hola mundo
<KenSei404> rep
<KenSei404> alguien despiert@?
<KenSei404> poca actividad, me temo.. es lo que tienen las mañanas xD
<KenSei404> bueno, si alguien que haya experimentado con bridge-utils tiene tiempo y ganas para aclararme un par de dudas, por aqui andare :P
<fzeta> buenos días perlas;)
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Buenos días a todos, me ha tomado una semana recordar como entrar a este chat
<maestrolinux> buenas
<iqpi> buenas tardes
<arp-> hi
<rafael> ola
<rafael> alguem pode me ajudar
<Braiam> !ask rafael
<kubot> rafael: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<rayo1> que drivers pueden colgar linux ?
<rayo1> y cuales no
<rafael> kubot como assim incluir toda a informa;ao possivel
<rayo1> kubot es un bot
<rafael> ahhhh vlw
<rafael> e que so un novado no mundo linux
<spjulius> rafael: br?
<Braiam> rafael: eres portugues??
<rayo1> sera vasco
<rafael> sim rafael e br
<rafael> portugues do brasil
<fosco_> <rayo1> que drivers pueden colgar linux ? <- potencialmente cualquiera, en la práctica la mayoria de cuelgues los provocan los drivers gráficos
<fosco_> !br rafael
<kubot> rafael: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rayo1> cualquiera ? el wifi tambien ?
<uBOTu-fr> uBOTu-fr: Je suis désolé Dave, je ne peux faire cela.
<debsan> !español
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'español'.
<debsan> @spanish
<debsan> !spanish
<kubot> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<debsan> !french
<kubot> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<debsan> !french uBOTu-fr
<kubot> uBOTu-fr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<debsan> JA
<rayo1> push eax
<debsan> pop eax
<rayo1> cmp eax,ebx
<rayo1> ja
<debsan> jne rayo1
<Braiam> debsan: es un bot ¬¬
<Braiam> uBOTu-fr es un bot debsan
<debsan> Braiam, ya lo se hermano
<Braiam> que cosa?!?!  Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. == Este canal se habla ingles?!?!
<debsan> pero habló en francés o no ?
<debsan> LOL
<debsan> y kubot es importado que querés que te diga !
<Braiam> m4v no estará muy de acuerdo contogo debsan
<debsan> Braiam, no lo realces que está muy ocupado!
<Braiam> como lo sabes debsan???
<Braiam> está away
<maestrolinux> BsdNeo, que callado estas
<icaro440> ay que calo
<Vianstak> saludos a todos
<Katarcis> Alguien me colabora con algo? Esque no puedo entrar a la papelera ni a EQUIPO  :(
<mimecar> !detalles Katarcis
<kubot> Katarcis: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Katarcis> Nautilus no puede manejar lugares «computer»
<Katarcis> Sale eso
<Katarcis> cuando abro equipo
<Katarcis> o esto si abro la papelera No se pudo mostrar todo el contenido de «trash»: Operación no soportada
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Katarcis> uso gnome (el clasico)
<Katarcis> y nautilus
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<cousteau> a mí una vez me pasó algo parecido, porque no estaba instalado el gvfs-nosequé
<cousteau> a lo mejor era gvfs-backends
<Katarcis> esta instalado
<mimecar> Katarcis: aún espero que digas que versión de ubuntu tienes
<Katarcis> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Katarcis> si
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<Katarcis> no nada.. de repente salio eso
<Katarcis> amm
<Katarcis> creo que borre gran parte del home.. :/ xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si funciona bien
<Katarcis> lo de usar otro usuario tampoco funciono
<mimecar> ¿"solo" borrastes parte de la carpeta home?
<Katarcis> pues se borro toda la configuracion de los programas y tal
<Katarcis> como si se hubiese recien instalado
<mimecar> que mas
<Katarcis> ya
<Katarcis> todo el home quedo como predeterminado
<Katarcis> cuando se instala
<mimecar> si creas un usuario y lo usas se crea de nuevo la configuración
<Katarcis> si pero acabo se entrar con otro nuevo
<Katarcis> y sigue igual
<mimecar> algo más ha cambiado en el sistema
<Vianstak> mpor aca?
<mimecar> Vianstak: ¿tienes actualizaciones pendientes?
<Vianstak> nop
<Vianstak> se actualizo hace 30 minutos a lo mucho
<Vianstak> lo que se me ocurre es desinstalar mozilla y reinstalarlo pero no creo que sea una solucion
<mimecar> firefox 5 está en los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu?
<Vianstak> venia con el sistema al instalarlo
<mimecar> ¿firefox 5?
<Vianstak> v 11.4
<Vianstak> solo dice firefox
<Vianstak> no se como ver la vercion que traia
<mimecar> mira la versión en el menú ayuda
<Vianstak> ahorita dice que es la 5
<Vianstak>  Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:5.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0
<Vianstak> si me pasas el link te mando una imagen
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<cousteau> mimecar, firefox es ahora una especie de rolling release que ya no cree en el modelo de versión_mayor.versión_menor.revisión
<cousteau> así que en natty está FF5
<mimecar> cousteau: hay un repositorio de ppa con firefox 5
<mimecar> me sale que está la 4.0.1 en natty
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/firefox
<Vianstak> creo que esto es con lo que se instalo
<Vianstak> http://imagebin.org/159668
<mimecar> Vianstak: tendrás que esperar a que salgan actualizaciones de tus complementos
<Vianstak> mimecar==> entonces es solo por la actualizacion a v5.0?
<mimecar> es posible
<Vianstak> segun yo se actualizo a 5 hace unos dias
<reyes> buenas
<mimecar> hola reyes
<reyes> tengo 1 problema
<reyes> con la tarjeta grafica Intel des de la versión 10.10 de ubuntu
<reyes> de golpe y porrazo a veces se queda encalladisimo el pc, y cuando vuelve en sí aparece todo desmontao: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/pantallazouxg.png/
<reyes> cómo la captura que os paso
<reyes> la tarjeta es Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ
<mimecar> reyes: eso es unity o gnome 3?
<reyes> antes de la 10.10 nunca me habia pasado
<reyes> es gnome3
<reyes> con la 10.10 me pasaba igual, con gnome2+unity
<mimecar> unity falla con algunas tarjetas gráficas
<mimecar> y gnome 3 no es estable en ubuntu
<reyes> cuando pasa esto el ventilador se pone a funcionar a toda ostia
<reyes> y se oye el ordenador hacer ruidos cómo cuando le das mucha caña
<mimecar> con gnome 2 sin aceleración 3D te pasa lo mismo?
<reyes> pues no lo sé, porque la 10.10 la usé con unity
<reyes> pero diria q no
<Xago_> hola....qué opinan de gnome3?
<mimecar> Xago_: mientras no mejore, es muy limitado
<Xago_> a qué te refieres con mejorar? qué tiene de malo?
<mimecar> es muy limitado
<mimecar> para modificar algunas cosas tienes que usar programas de terceros
<Xago_> mmmm...no es estable aún entonces?
<mimecar> gnome 3 está en un repositorio de ppa
<Xago_> y qué pasa con gnome shell? es la evolución natural de gnome3?
<Xago_> o nada ke ver?
<reyes> mimecar en 11.04 ya esta en oficial ppa?
<mimecar> gnome shell es el gestor de ventanas de gnome
<reyes> creo q es sólo en 11.10 q estará en los repos
<mimecar> reyes: el ppa no es oficial
<reyes> http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/
<Xago_> entiendo que los betas están en PPA
<Xago_> y de terceros que crean sus propias aplicaciones
<mimecar> Xago_: con las aplicaciones que vienen en gnome 3 puedes modificar pocas cosas
<Xago_> mimecar, pero modificar qué cosas p.ej?
<mimecar> la configuración de gnome shell
<reyes> Xago, para un usuario normal vas bien con gnome shell
<reyes> aún le falta mejorar y añadir cosas
<reyes> pero es productivo
<Xago_> entiendo que gnome shell es la competencia de unity
<Xago_> pero gnome3, se supone que es la evolución de gnome2
<mimecar> Xago_: gnome shell y unity son solo gestores de ventanas
<Xago_> ok, ahora entedí...sorry
<Xago_> otra pregunta...pq ubuntu 64bits anda tan mal?
<cousteau> Xago_, a mí me va bien
<Xago_> al menos en mi Samsung...andaba cojeando...casi tan lento como con Mickysoft
<mimecar> funciona bien
<Xago_> xutas....pq a mí me andaba mal entonces? :(
<Xago_> y no es mala máquina la ke tengo
<cousteau> mercurio estaría en conjunción con neptuno
<Xago_> jajajajaja
<cousteau> pero vamos, que si una te iba inexplicablemente mal y la otra te va bien, pues nada...
<fzeta> ieep!
<lopez_> una pregunta, estoy peleando hace unos cuantos días con mi capturadora, la pregunta es que cargue los dirvers y valla a saber por que no levanta, mi pregunta es como vuelo todo lo que instale
<gkahn_> hola muchachos, una consulta: hay algun programa para recuperar archivos eliminados en los repos de ubuntu?
<alfplayer> sí, varios
<cousteau> gkahn_, no deberías usar esos programas en tu disco si los archivos borrados están en tu disco
<cousteau> si están en una partición que no usas, lo primero desmóntala
<alfplayer> o remontarla solo lectura
<cousteau> y si no, usa un live CD (me parece que el R.I.P. Linux viene con testdisk y photorec)
<gkahn_> cousteau, e spara recuperar desde un pendrive
<cousteau> desborrar archivos que estaban en un pendrive?
<cousteau> o desborrar archivos que estaban en el disco desde un SO instalado en un pendrive?
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<gkahn_> cousteau, lo primero, necesito recuperar unos archivos que estuvieron en el pendrive
<cousteau> ah, vale... bueno, pues creo que testdisk y photorec son lo que buscas
<cousteau> (photorec es parte del paquete testdisk)
<dimitruss> alguien sabe una forma de optimizar mi wine
<dimitruss> es que se pone lento cuando corro un starcraft
<jorgemustaine> hola q tal tengo unh problemilla con mis actualizaciones el asunto es q tengo bien el sources.list inclusive hago update y upgrade pero al intentar instalar paquetes comunes como mesa-utils o amsn me dice q no hay candidatos para la instalacion alguna idea
<mimecar> jorgemustaine: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<jorgemustaine> natty
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<jorgemustaine> de 32bits
<jorgemustaine> eso creo
<jorgemustaine> es decir lo de las actualizaciones
<mimecar> compruebalo
<jorgemustaine> como compruebo lo d las actualizaciones
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jorgemustaine> tengo otro equipo aqui con los mismos repos y no m da ese problema
<jorgemustaine> a ok si tiene todas entonces
<jorgemustaine> acaba de actualizar firefox
<jorgemustaine> mediante el upgrade
<mimecar> ¿usas solo repositorios oficiales?
<jorgemustaine> te voy hacer un pastebin del sources list
<jorgemustaine> http://pastebin.com/ZGEK9Dq3
<jorgemustaine> hay lo tienes
<mimecar> son repositorios oficiales
<jorgemustaine> ok lo q no entiendo es q en el otro equipo si van de maravillas
<ddnmfuems> hola
<jorgemustaine> y los paquetes q intento instalar son de lo mas comun
<ddnmfuems> como es que se llama el programa para descomprimir?
<mimecar> que error te da al instalar?
<mimecar> ddnmfuems: depende
<jorgemustaine> solo me dice q no hay candidato
<mimecar> pero si usas nautilus no te hace falta conocer el nombre
<jorgemustaine> como si no los consiguiese en los repos
<ddnmfuems> en thunar
<mimecar> jorgemustaine: cambia de repositorios
<mimecar> ddnmfuems: en thunar no lo se
<ddnmfuems> ya instale todos los paquetes
<ddnmfuems> bueno pero es un programa no?
<mimecar> en gnome es fileroller
<jorgemustaine> ok aunque me deja intrigado por q en un equipo si y en elotro no
<mimecar> en tu escritorio no lo se
<ddnmfuems> mm bueno es xfce
<ddnmfuems> bueno voy a probar
<jorgemustaine> donde puedo conseguir los repositorios que necesito
<jorgemustaine> donde puedo conseguir los repositorios q necesito
<mimecar> en principio ya los tienes
<mimecar> pon en pastebin todos los mensajes que salen cuando instalas el programa
<jorgemustaine> es lo q digo si en el otro equipo instalo sin problemas
<jorgemustaine> ok voy a eso
<mimecar> en los dos equipos hay cosas diferentes
<jorgemustaine> pues solo hardware
<mimecar> y software
<mimecar> algo tienes diferente en los dos equipos
<jorgemustaine> la verdad nada q salte a la vista
<jorgemustaine> a la arquitectura
<jorgemustaine> uno es 32 y elotro 64
<jorgemustaine> no creo q eso influya en los repos
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de la instalación...
<jorgemustaine> http://patebin.com/dZUZrpUu
<jorgemustaine> alli esta
<mimecar> ese enlace no sirve
<jorgemustaine> dejame ver
<mimecar> patebin suena a pate
<jorgemustaine> http://pastebin.com/sX4vM85w
<jorgemustaine> ahora si
<jorgemustaine> tienes razon oops
<jorgemustaine> jejejejjeje
<mimecar> ¿desde el centro de software tampoco te deja?
<Pechi> hola
<jorgemustaine> la verdad no e probado dejame ver aunque en ese pastebin no veo nada esxtraño
<jorgemustaine> lo mismo no consigue los paquetes
<ser__> hola me gustaria saber si existe algun tipo de gps para notebook
<jorgemustaine> como si no estuvieran los repos
<mimecar> ser__: usa uno que tenga BT
<mimecar> jorgemustaine: cambia de repositorio
<Pechi> alguien me puede echar una mano con una avertv dvb?
<jorgemustaine> a ver por cual puedo cambiar la verdad esto no lo entiendo en uno me funcionan al dia y en el otro ni consigue
<mimecar> jorgemustaine: selecciona el repositorio de otro pais
<jorgemustaine> donde hago eso dejame ver
<mimecar> en el centro de software
<ser__> otra consulta una vez que tenga el receptor gps puedo instalarle garmin a la note?
<mimecar> no
<jorgemustaine> mira lo q me sale cuando pedi actualizaciones http://pastebin.com/ugH2Ztmp
<jorgemustaine>  mira lo q me sale cuando pedi actualizaciones http://pastebin.com/ugH2Ztmp
<mimecar> selecciona otro repositorio
<jorgemustaine> bueno me fui por editar origenes pero cambio a servidor principal reiniciar y no pasa nada
<jorgemustaine> aun quedan los servidores antiguos
<mimecar> si has cambiado el repositorio no puedes tener los repositorios antiguos
<jorgemustaine> pues no los cambia
<mimecar> ¿aceptas el cambio de repositorios?
<jorgemustaine> me pide clave de administracion y todo pero no los cambia
<Pechi> hola chicos
<Pechi> me podeis ayudar con una avermedia?
<jorgemustaine> intente uno d mexico y uno d argentina y nada ahora con el de canada esta trabajando
<jorgemustaine> gracias mimecar por tu soporte agradecido
<Pechi> nada, solucionado, gracias
<point> buenas tardes
<point> bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente
<point> al iniciar nautilus a mi me aparecen las particiones que tengo con sistema ntfs al dar click estas se montan automáticamente me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de hacer esto automáticamente al inicia mi sistema  si
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-24
<fosco_> point si, definiendo esas particiones en el archivo /etc/fstab
<point> ??? gracias de antemano por tu ayuda pero podria ser un poco mas especifico es que en googlenado solo encuentro info de ntfs-3g y ntfs-config
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> monta la particion usando nautilus
<point> ya ya las tengo montadas
<fosco_> point: ok, ahora abre una consola y escribe cat /etc/fstab
<fosco_> aprecerán todas las particiones montadas, incluyendo la q acabas de montar
<point> nop solo me aparecen la swap y la ext4
<fosco_> entonces o no está montada o no has hecho bien el cat /etc/mtab
<fosco_> perdon, fue error mio
<fosco_> cat /etc/mtab
<point> pero es mtab o ftab
<point> a ya ya miro de nuevo
<point> ok si ya me aparecen
<fosco_> ok, copia la linea correspondiente a la linea q quieres que se monte al arrancar
<point> yap
<point> /dev/sda6 /media/6A105D3F105D1383 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<point> /dev/sda1 /media/A054864A54862360 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<point> /dev/sda5 /media/C6CC4EADCC4E9817 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<fosco_> ahora editamos el fstab: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<fosco_> y copias al final del archivo esas 3 lineas
<point> listo y guardo supongo
<fosco_> espera, aun tenemos q hacer un par de cambios
<point> ok hay tengo el archivo
<fosco_> justo antes de donde pone rw vamos a añadir auto
<fosco_> auto,rw,nosuid....
<point> con la coma no ?
<fosco_> si
<point> listo
<fosco_> una ultima cosa
<fosco_> los /media/numero_largo
<fosco_> cambialo por algo más "humano" tipo /media/disco1 /media/disco2 /media/disco3
<point> nop eso no lo puedo hacer pero te agradezco la sugerencia
<fosco_> y ahora si, guardas y cierras el editor
<fosco_> que no puedes hacerlo? no lo entiendo
<point> ya tengo algunas listas de reproduccion que buscan los archivos en esos path especificos
<point> ademas algunas otras cosas enlazadas con esas rutas especificas
<fosco_> bueno, pues una vez desmontados tendrás q crear manualmente esos 3 directorios
<fosco_> sudo mkdir /media/6A105D3F105D1383
<fosco_> y lo mismo con los otros dos
<fosco_> pero desmontalos primero
<point> ok y como puedo desmontarlos
<tuxGentroo> hola buenas como estan por aqui
<fosco_> boton derecho - expulsar
<fosco_> o sudo umount /media/6A105D3F105D1383
<tuxGentroo> estoy buscando un programa para grabar lo que uno hace en la PC alguno conoce de alguno?
<fosco_> tuxGentroo: hay muchos, yo uso gtk-recordmydesktop
<tuxGentroo> fosco_: gracias por reponderme rapidamente
<tuxGentroo> te funciona de marabilla?
<fosco_> funciona bien
<point> ok pero me toca reiniciar la pc después de ese proceso
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> para comprobar q todo se monta correctamente
<point> ok voy a crear los archivos y a reiniciar a ver que pasa
<fosco_> suerte
<Engel> d
<dank> hola amigos, tengo una duda de si necesito hacerle algún mantenimiento a mi sistema operativo ubuntu 11.04 para mantenerlo siempre al 100%
<Pechi> dank no instalar programas ni librerias a cholón porque si
<Pechi> hay un programa llamado ubuntu-tweak que te ayudará
<Pechi> es bastante intuitivo
<Pechi> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<_nan_> hola chicos!
<_nan_> alguien sabe cómo puedo configurar compiz o emerald para que al hacer click derecho sobre la barra de la ventana esta se minimice?
<dank> ok, alguna otra recomendacion?
<Pechi> tenerlo actualizado sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pechi> aunque es eprograma te simplifica bastante las cosas
<chilicuil> dank: hay guias para optimizarlo, en general puedes usar programas que usen pocos recursos o configurar los mas pesados con determinadas caracteristicas (firefox, por ejemplo), mmmm, creo que esa version ya viene con el parche de cgroups para el kernel.., tal vez quieras aumentar la 'swappiness', hay guias
<dank> ok, muchas gracias amigo. otra pregunta como puedo ponerle alertas de sonido a mi s.o., por ejemplo para chatear con ustedes uso xchat, y cuando ustedes me escriben no me entero a menos de que revice constantemente
<Pechi> configuracion/preferencias/alertas
<dank> ¿tendrás algunos link donde esten esas guias para optimizarlo?
<point> fosco_ algo fallo
<tuxGentroo> fosco_: otra vez que te molestare el que me pasaste solo es para linux no ? conoces de alguno para win ?
<tuxGentroo> fosco_: ese q me dices me parece bueno y la gran mayoria lo utilisa pero quisiera uno que me funcione en win con las mismas cosas y rendimiento
<tuxGentroo> por que los que encuentro se me pone lento la maquina
<xmuda> saludos, alguien tiene experiencia con mutt?
<xmuda> saludos, alguien tiene experiencia con mutt?
<xmuda> mandando correos desde Gmail, con mutt?
<Dj_Dexter> xmuda, yo no :S
<Dj_Dexter> http://geektheplanet.net/774/how-to-usar-mutt-para-revisar-nuestra-cuenta-de-gmail.xhtml >> un tutorial si pille
<xmuda> gracias por la info Dj_Dexter, yo se usar mutt, lo uso para spa, pero tengo un problema, despues de 200 correos me marca error :P
<Dj_Dexter> ok xmuda :D
<Dj_Dexter> :DDD
<Dj_Dexter> mutt = perro callejero eso significa :D
<xmuda> jajaja, no sabia
<xmuda> seguire googleando
<_nan_> alguien sabe cómo puedo configurar compiz o emerald para que al hacer click derecho sobre la barra de la ventana esta se minimice?
<chilicuil> xmuda: tambien uso mutt, que error tienes=?
<marti1125> disculpen, alguien sabe drupal?
<flypp> marti1125, hay canales de drupal en freenode, tanto en inglés como en español
<etemenanki> hay muchos prueba con este para empezar #drupal-es
<marti1125> ok, gracias
<ser_> hola
<etemenanki> hola ser_
<ser_> hola etemenanki
<ser_> tengo una duda pero no tiene q ver con ubuntu pero por hay alguien me la puede responder
<ser_> si pasa una pelicula de bluray a formato mkv no pierdo definicion?
<ser_> o si?
<etemenanki> mkv solo es un contenedor
<ser_> si eso se
<etemenanki> eso depende del codec que uses y de la resolución que elijas, etc...
<ser_> pero uno me discutia q podes bajar un bluray de 25 gb a mkv de 4 gb sin perder definicion
<ser_> dependiendo los codec q usas y la verdad no se sobre el tema
<ser_> son 21 gb de diferencia mucho
<etemenanki> al comprimir siempre pierdes "cosas"
<ser_> entoncs pierde definicion pero no la notas
<ser_> por q se ve casi =
<ser_> va igual en un led 32 pulgada full hd
<etemenanki> eso depende de la calidad que busque cada uno
<ser_> pero se pierde definion al comprimirla
<etemenanki> claro, pon la misma película al lado de la comprimida y verás...
<ser_> y si la metes adentro de un contenedor mkv
<ser_> no perdes definicion por q es un contenedor o si
<ser_> depende del codec
<etemenanki> si no la comprimes no, pero eso no tiene mucho sentido, no crees?
<ser_> es verdad
<ser_> gracias
<etemenanki> de na :P
 * chilicuil aprende una o varias cosas nuevas cada dia de ubuntu-es o.o
<etemenanki> chilicuil: lo dices por mi?
<ser_> no por mi jajajaja
<chilicuil> etemenanki: por los logs >_<
<ser_> registros?
<etemenanki> xD
<ser_> otra pregunta, si no molesta
<ser_> mi empresa de internet me da ip dinamica como renuevo la ip desde la terminal se puede?
<chilicuil> ser_: sip, pero depende de tu router, yo uso un script en python para cambiar la ip de los 2wire, y expect para cambiar la de algunos routers thompson
<ser_> a no yo estoy en argentina no tenemos va a ser mas simple supongo jajaja
<ser_> zyxel
<chilicuil> ser_: mmm, supongo que zyxel es tu proveedor?, mmm, si es una conexion 'directa' supongo que reiniciando la sesion que probablemente sea pppoe?
<ser_> yo en windows ponia ipconfig  /renew
<ser_> aqui sera algo parecido o nop?
<chilicuil> ser_: mmmm, desconozco windows =P, pero supongo que $ sudo dhclient tu_interface de red haria lo mismo, lo unico que haces es pedir una ip al servidor dhcp
<ser_> PPPoE si esa es
<prospero_> hola buenas
<chilicuil> ser_: prueba con $ sudo dhclient interfaz
<ser_> hola ya estoy probando
<chilicuil> hola prospero_
<prospero_> hola
<prospero_> entre aqui por error
<prospero_> jajaj
<chilicuil> prospero_: suele pasar ;)
<etemenanki> prospero_: que buscabas? xD
<prospero_> estaba buscando la entrada a anonymous
<prospero_> es que soy nuevo en irc
<prospero_> creo que me cambiare de nombre jajaja
<prospero_> bueno ya que estoy
<prospero_> evacuo dudas
<prospero_> he estado utilizando wine
<prospero_> para ejecutar zararadio
<prospero_> y si bien lo ago correr
<prospero_> tengo el problema que despues de un rato o cuando cambio lista de musica
<prospero_> se pierde el sonido
<prospero_> investigue y mucho lo atribuyen a pulse audio, alguien puede decirme si esto es asi ??
<chilicuil> prospero_: pues el sonido en ubuntu lo controla pulseaudio..., sin embargo se me hace mas lógico que el problema este en wine
<prospero_> si lo mismo creo yo
<chilicuil> prospero_: mmm, tienes alguna clase de 'logs' (mensajes de error)?
<prospero_> si el problema es que zararadio estas echo para windows
<prospero_> hay una vercion que es la 1.6.2
<ser_> no entiendo cual es el cliente
<prospero_> que es la que mejor corre en linux
<prospero_> pero no termina ahi
<chilicuil> prospero_: sip, supongo que eso lo has visto en la base de wine
<prospero_> ya que hace un año experimento con ubuntu karmik
<prospero_> 9.10
<prospero_> en el cual logre haCER QUE CORRA BIEN
<prospero_> hay perdon por las mayusculas
<prospero_> mi teclado es algo sensible
<prospero_> jajaj
<prospero_> mi teoria era que se podia migrar una radio a linux
<prospero_> y en efecto es posible
<prospero_> solo que en maverick
<prospero_> no me esta funcionando como quiero
<prospero_> digo suma la estabilidad de linux y la eficiencia a la hora de operar radio son cosaas para ver
<chilicuil> prospero_: ok, en base a tus argumentos, entiendo que la logica esta ahi, es posible como lo has dicho, eso es muy buena pista, pero sin mensajes de errores puntuales es muy dificil que te podamos ayudar a menos que tambien estemos experimentando ese fallo
<prospero_> entiendo
<prospero_> intentare recopilar mas datos para poder explicar mejor gracias
<chilicuil> prospero_: estas corriendo ubuntu 10.04?
<chilicuil> si es asi, podria descargar el programa en cuestion y ver si puedo reproducir el error
<prospero_> si es maverick 10.04
<chilicuil> ser_: el cliente es $ dhclient, eso es lo equivalente a $ ipconfig \renew
<prospero_> en este caso lo aplique a una netbook
<chilicuil> prospero_: genial, yo tambien tengo estoy usando una
<prospero_> sony VPCM120AL
<colo> actualizcion de skype para linux!!
<chilicuil> prospero_: puedes enviarme la version de tu programa por privado?
<chilicuil> prospero_: y una liga si se puede ;)
<prospero_> aver
<dank> hola que tal, bueno mi  problema es que he notado que mi sistema operativo ubuntu 11.04 no tiene sonidos. ejemplo: vaciar la papelera, error,información y advertencia,cuando estas en una carpeta y le das atras , adelante, y ese tipo de alertas. ¿como lo resuelvo?. muchas gracias
<prospero_> no me vas a crer pero no lo tengo aqui
<prospero_> voy a ver si puedo encontrarlo donde antes
<chilicuil> prospero_: =)
<alfredougarte76> Yo no uso 11.04, es mas no he logrado instalarlo
<tabunet_iptt> Hola colo, cuál es la versión nueva de Skype para linux
<tabunet_iptt> ?
<tabunet_iptt> yo tengo skype 2.2.0.35
<tabunet_iptt> hay PPA de skype? no verdad?
<tabunet_iptt> Mi versión de skype es 2.2.0.35 en Ubuntu 11.04
<ser_> no funciono
<alfredougarte76> pues yo tengo la misma en ubuntu 1004
<tabunet_iptt> colo, dónde viste la actualización?
<colo> el gestor de actuazaciones me indico de un  paquete nuevo
<tabunet_iptt> ah ok
<chilicuil> ser_: te dio un error?, te asigno la misma ip?
<tabunet_iptt> Si me puedes indicar tu versión de skype colo por favor
<tabunet_iptt> gracias de antemano
<tabunet_iptt> a ver si coincide con la mí
<tabunet_iptt> con la mía
<colo> la misma ue la tuya pero no se si eso fue depues de actualizar los paquetess
<tabunet_iptt> ok
<tabunet_iptt> a mi es verdad que me avisó algo sobre VoIP
<tabunet_iptt> pero como no dice Skype
<tabunet_iptt> pues quizás por eso me haya confundido
<colo> tabunet_iptt, a mi me decia de skype y algo de voip
<colo> tabunet_iptt, me dejaste dudando con la version, en realidad no me acuerdo cual tenia instalada
<eldank> k
<thurizar> moderador ? permitame ?
<NOVATO> saludos a todos
<NOVATO> muy buenas noches
<NOVATO> alguien de Peru
<NOVATO> ??? digo Perú
<debsan> yo estuve en cusco
<NOVATO> bello vdd
<debsan> si, muhco
<NOVATO> si es cierto que da energia
<debsan> en ollanta y tambo, conoce ?
<debsan> si si
<NOVATO> solo el centro de xuzco
<debsan> de donde eres ?
<NOVATO> soy de lima peru
<NOVATO> y tu?
<debsan> Buenos aires
<NOVATO> aguante ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<debsan> :)
<NOVATO> pero me gustaria conocer buenos aires
<NOVATO> mi amigo estubo y dice que lloro de emocion al camionar por corrientes
<NOVATO> cls - LXL ?? LIMA - PERU  chanel @
<spjulius> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<NOVATO> permitame por favor solo esto
<arp-> NOVATO ?
<NOVATO> · — — · — — — — · · · — — — — — · · — · · ·  hlp pls
<NOVATO> ARP-?
<arp-> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<NOVATO> dime arp-
<arp-> que te digo?
<NOVATO> de donde eres ?
<arp-> Argentina
<NOVATO> dale que bonito
<NOVATO> buenas personas y muy bonitas sus mujeres
<NOVATO> yo soy peruano
<arp-> Ok, conosco Peru
<NOVATO> espero algo te gustara
<arp-> Lima - Distrito Miraflores xD
<NOVATO> ahhh que parranda verdad osea bombom¡¡¡¡¡
<arp-> xD
<NOVATO> tenemos por ahi lo nuestro, bonitas chicas , y como les gusta el arte a ese distrito
<arp-> No se, no recuerdo, era muy chico
<arp-> Mis padres conocian mucho Peru
<NOVATO> jajaja a caray , pero ahora puedo decir que todos esta mas bonito
<NOVATO> hey menos basura en lima , mas modernidad en sus calles
<arp-> Seguramente, luego de 24 años
<NOVATO> en fin gracias a dios y esfuerzo vamos mejorando
<NOVATO> wow 24 ya , bastante eh
<arp-> sep
<arp-> Igual quiero volver
<NOVATO> mira que yo quisiera ir a BA
<arp-> a Machupichu me gustaria pasar tambien
<NOVATO> mi amigo se emociono mucho al caminar por la cll Corrientes
<arp-> jeje
<NOVATO> a si te aseguro q es muy bello machu pichu
<arp-> si es muy larga
<arp-> Yo no vivo en BA igual..
<NOVATO> a de donde pues??
<arp-> Ciudad de Rosario
<arp-> Provincia de Santa Fe
<NOVATO> dime , y espero no ser muy ignorante , es muy conocida por su flolklor
<NOVATO> es decir , su maravillosa musica
<arp-> asi es
<NOVATO> yeeee le atine
<arp-> Recomendable conocerla
<NOVATO> me encantaria,
<NOVATO> como me gusta mucho su musica de ustedes
<arp-> sep
<NOVATO> la siento muy hrmna de la nuestra
<Itxshell> 0.o
<NOVATO> julia Senko es de Alli??
<arp-> No la conosco
<NOVATO> o el mestro JC Baglieto
<arp-> Si ese si
<NOVATO> yee otra
<NOVATO> que envidia de personajes maestro
<NOVATO> bueno es tan rica tu gente
<arp-> Se te ofrece algo con ubuntu?
<NOVATO> bueno a mi si
<NOVATO> "  entre "
<NOVATO> soy muy novato en esta maravilla
<NOVATO> pero ya entre de lleno y quiero intentar cada mas en esto
<arp-> Ok
<NOVATO> pero lo que me preocupa es lo que
<NOVATO> un grupo muy conocido por todos quiere hacer al Peru
<spjulius> !ot NOVATO
<kubot> NOVATO: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<NOVATO> pero bueno ahora salgo perdonen por la ocurrencia muchas gracias
<spjulius> NOVATO: No te ofendas, son reglas
<spjulius> Yo igual hice lo mismo y me mandaron allá
<arp-> NOVATO, tenes algun problema puntal con Ubuntu?
<spjulius> arp-: también esta allá de seguro.
<NOVATO> bueno si tengo
<NOVATO> quiero saber
<NOVATO> si ubuntu 11:04 puede correr en mi pc pentium IV
<arp-> NOVATO, CPU, Memoria y Placa de Video, sabes esos datos?
<spjulius> Sí, es probable, muy probable .
<NOVATO> pero al tratar de actualizar me indica que mis recursos no son suficientes
<NOVATO> debe ser la grafica imagino
<arp-> NOVATO, bueno detallanos esos datos primero.
<NOVATO> cpu 2.8 placa intel , video solo 128
<arp-> NOVATO, estas en Ubuntu en este momento?
<Guest96814> hay alguien?
<D-Dalus> habemos muchos al parecer
<chilicuil> +1
<spjulius> chilicuil: a quien? :D
<chilicuil> spjulius: para lo de sumos muchos :)
<spjulius> Pero muchos solo estan por el autojoin jaja
<chilicuil> spjulius: por cierto, xido por los dotfiles, no sabia que se podian personalizar los colores de ls ;)
<chilicuil> ahaha, sip lo se xD
<red-tag> hola, estoy pasando un 10.04 server de un RAID1 a un RAID0. Creo haver hecho los pasos necesarios pero finalmente, en la nueva confifuración RAID0, ubuntu no arranca. Podéis ayudar ?
<red-tag> alguien puede ayudar ...
<lanber> alguien conoce un programa sencillo para convertir audio wma a mp3
<celu> ola
<celu> mimecar estas conectada¿?
<celu> o conectado
<celu> bueno da igual ke navegador me recomendais para usarlo en linux¿?
<spjulius> Firefox?
<spjulius> depende de lo que busques
<celu> y me recomiendan opera¿?
<spjulius> Si es bueno.
<celu> mmm
<celu> pero como personalizo los botones o ahi temas para opera
<celu> ¿?
<spjulius> si hay temas
<spjulius> cambia botones y colores
<celu> como¿?
<spjulius> osea que cambia la apariencia
<spjulius> hay buenos temas
<spjulius> para opera
<celu> donde los busco¿?
<Rubencho> celu: en google
<spjulius> en el mismo navegador
<spjulius> se bajan.
<celu> oo
<celu> gracias
<spjulius> De nada :)
<celu> me pueden decir porke en algunos programas como administrador de opciones compizconfig al maximizar ago click y se me mueve la ventana¿?
<spjulius> como que se mueve?
<spjulius> no entiend
<celu> si ago click en un boton de dentro de la ventana y se mueve pasra arriba
<flypp> celu, usas un netbook?
<celu> netbook¿?
<celu> ke es¿?
<flypp> cuando la resolución es pequeña (pantallas de netbooks por ejemplo) y la ventana demasiado grande (como la de administración de compiz) suele pasar eso
<flypp> si tienes una pantalla pequeñita celu
<flypp> o una resolución muy baja
<celu> oho entonces
<celu> pos nada
<flypp> para evitar que te pase eso, restaura la ventana (no la tengas maximizada) y para desplazarla hacia arriba mantén pulsada la tecla "Alt" mientras pinchas el botón
<celu> a y como ago ke al abrir el menu se mueva como una gelatina en compiz config
<celu> grax
<flypp> los menús no tienen comportamiento gelatinoso porque no se mueven de lado a lado. Puedes asignar otros efectos como fuego
<celu> pero yo lo hice un dia
<celu> y el efecto fuego como se pone¿?
<red-tag> estoy pasando un 10.04 server de un RAID1 a un RAID0. Creo haver hecho los pasos necesarios pero finalmente, en la nueva confifuración RAID0, ubuntu no arranca. Podéis ayudar ?
<celu> como pongo el efecto fuego¿?
<flypp> buff, celu, yo hace tiempo que me he pasado a KDE y en gnome no usaba efectos. No sabría decirte. Pero hay muchísimos blogs donde lo explican al detalle
<celu> pero en ke opcion
<celu> solo kiero eso
<flypp> Animaciones
<spjulius> 11.04?
<spjulius> varios efectos fueron desactivados para esa version ... creo ..
<celu> ok ke mas
<flypp> celu, uno de los miles de manuales que hay -> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/05/efecto-animaciones-de-compiz-en-ubuntu.html
<celu> ok gracias
<red-tag> 10.04 LTS
<red-tag> Tengo todo montado i teoricament deberia iniciar pero no arranca...
<celu> como pongo un programa como opera en navegador de ventanas avant
<celu> ¿?
<celu> eske no me deja arrastrar
<spjulius> metete a preferencias
<spjulius> y en una pestaña es donde se agregan
<spjulius> no recuerdo bien hace muchos meses que no lo uso
<celu> ok ke mas
<celu> en applets
<celu> ¿?
<spjulius> Por ahí, es que no recuerdo bien
<spjulius> pero por ahi se arrastran
<celu> no me deja
<celu> ke ago¿?
<celu> las actualizaciones ke acen en linux¿?
<celu> be
<fosco_> buenas
<lanber> alguien sabe si se pueden poner mas efectos al programa cheese de los que viene por defecto
<fosco_> lanber: que yo sepa no hay más efectos que los que lleva el propio programa
<fosco_> lo que sí puedes hacer es participar en el diseño y aportar ideas para la próxima version de cheese
<lanber> vale
<lanber> jo ya me gustaria pero no tengo niidea
<fosco_> http://live.gnome.org/Cheese/Ideas
<fosco_> http://live.gnome.org/Cheese/ThreeZero
<lanber> ya voy a mirar pero para empezar estan en ingles lo que me supone un gran esfuerzo
<lanber> pero lo voy a intentar
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> tengo un pequeño problemita
<pandote> con mis escritorios
<pandote> ...
<pandote> no se como borre tres de mis escritorios y me quede con uno solo
<pandote> y no se como agregarle mas
<marcomvh> b u e n  d i a
<Pechi> buenas marcomvh
<marcomvh> hola Pechi aqui checando las comunidades en español de software libre. =)
<marcomvh> a ver que aprendo jeje
<Pechi> me alegro jejejejee
<Pechi> hola alguien de madrid me puede hacer un pastebin de su channels.conf?
<Pechi> hay alguien?
<Dekroerm> hola
<Dekroerm> alguien sabe como puedo ver las imagenes en grande, al seleccionarlas a traves del navegador, puesto que salen en minuatira con lo cual, o me se el nombre de la imagen que quiero subir o mal vamos
<mimecar> Dekroerm: ¿que navegador usas?
<Dekroerm> es que no se como hacer la busqueda en google
<Dekroerm> firefox
<Dekroerm> con menos palabras, quiero decir xD
<mimecar> ¿las imágenes que quieres ver están en alta resolución?
<Dekroerm> 1sec
<marcomvh> los leo al ratito.
<caballero-azul> wenas
<caballero-azul> flypp: que pasa tronco :)
<flypp> jajajaja, pues liado con la config del irssi
<caballero-azul> yo estaba aburrido y digo voy a ver que hay por aqui
<caballero-azul> xDD
<flypp> voy a ver si ahora me va
<flypp> pues no xD
<jachavez> buenos dias, consulta que tan estable esta gnome3 sobre ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> jachavez: yo lo uso sin problemas
<nadiyama> Yo espero al pantheon shell de elementary
<jachavez> fosco_, desde donde instalastes gnome3 _
<jachavez> nadiyama, panteon shell ?
<fosco_> ubuntu 11.04 desde el PPA de gnome3
<mimecar> jachavez: ten en cuenta que es un paquete en desarrollo
<nadiyama> jachavez: una shell distinta a gnome shell y unity hecha por el equipo elementary.
<jachavez> mimecar, anduve en fedora luego en opensuse pero por el soporte a las soluciones regrese a ubuntu.. pero unity no me convence y tengo claro que gnome sell sigue en desarrollo
<jachavez> nadiyama, pero elementary no era un juego de iconos y unas mejoras al nautilus !
<guampa> jachavez: tenes la alternativa de usar gnome 2.3 en ubuntu hasta que los nuevos shells se estabilicen
<nadiyama> jachavez: era, pero ahora tienen su propia "suite" de programas y están haciendo un shell propio basado en su filosofía de simplicidad y ligereza.
<jachavez> hasta use kde pero, lo senti muy pesado hacia que mi pc anduviera lento
<mimecar> nadiyama: mientras puedan mantener esos programas...
<nadiyama> mimecar: para mí lo esencial es slingshot (el lanzador de programas) y wingpanel, que son los que recrean el shell por así decirlo. Del resto ya tenemos alternativas. Y plank (el manejador de ventanas) es independiente, hecho por algunos programadores de docky.
<jachavez> Yo me conformo con nautilus, gnome-terminal y un app como synapse..
<jachavez> Creo que optare por un entorno super minimalista!
<nadiyama> Pienso como tú y por eso mi shell será la de elementaryOS.
<jachavez> que sera mejor openbox, fluxbox ?
<sisa_> hola, mientras googleoo queria preguntar si alguien tiene experiencia en teclados inhalambricos, de alcance como minimo 10 metros, necesito uno pero no se cual comprar...
<cousteau> bueno, de teclados no sé, pero de ratones, el que tengo va bien, no necesitó descargar drivers ni nada parecido, y hablo de hace 4 años cuando lo probé
<cousteau> así que debe de ser estándar o algo así
<mimecar> sisa_: pregunta en la tienda
<cousteau> (y es marca Microsoft, así que imagínate...)
<Vianstak> sisa_==> bueno si es usb debria de ser compatible con casi cualquier ordenador
<sisa_> mi mayor interes es que tenga alcance no menos de 10 metros para asegurar 5
<sisa_> supongo que la mayoria sera compatible...
<sisa_> estare entre 4 y 5 metros de un monitor de 60" ... y ya probe con una de una tienda y naaa solo me daba 2 metros..
<sisa_> tuve que regresarlo...
<guampa> sisa_: tenes algun problema en ubuntu?
<Vianstak> pues es que el alcance debe de estar directamente relacionado con el modelo asi que busca uno de alto rendimiento o algo asi
<nadiyama> 60'' madre mí
<nadiyama> xD
<cousteau> nadiyama, espero que sea un proyector o algo así...
<sisa_> eso, es un proyector...
<nadiyama> Uf, menos mal xD
<Impd> :D
<nadiyama> :D!
<thargasz> hola alguien me puede ayudar ? mi duda es la siguiente vi en la maquina de un amigo que tenia de reproductor RHYMTHMBOX Y EN EL PANEL DE ARRIBA SALIAN UNAS FLECHAS DE SIGUIENTE ATRAS Y PAUSA COMO PONGO ESO A MI ESCRITORIO ME PARECE MUY PRACTICO ?
<Yulo> Hola a todos!!!
<Yulo> Consulta: Alguien sabe de la marca de agua que aparece en algunos note diciendo que el hardware no es soportado?
<Yulo> Al parecer es de AMD o de ATI, no recuerdo
<nadiyama> thargasz: ése es el complemento del indicador de sonido de Ubuntu, viene por defecto.
<Yulo> Consulta: Alguien sabe de la marca de agua que aparece en algunos note diciendo que el hardware no es soportado?
<Yulo> Al parecer es de AMD o de ATI, no recuerdo
<thargasz> nadiyama: pero como lo activo no se ?
<nadiyama> thargasz: ¿qué versión usas, 11.04 o anteriores?
<mimecar> Yulo: en un portatil no hay una marca que diga que el hardware no es soportado
<Yulo> mimecar,  entonces qué es? porque desde que se inicia el sistema y de ahí en adelante está la marca de agua al costado izquiero inferior advirtiendo que el hardware no es soportado
<Yulo> *costado inferior derecho
<mimecar> ¿donde te sale eso?
<Yulo> en Ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<Yulo> sorry, pero no es mi note y no lo tengo ahora, consultaba por si a alguien le había pasado
<mimecar> no se que marca de agua dices
<nadiyama> No he visto eso en mi vida.
<thargasz> nadiyama: 10.04
<nadiyama> thargasz: en 10.04 rythmbox viene por defecto y debería de funcionar sin tocar nada.
<nadiyama> Simplemente haz click en el indicador de sonido y ahí aparece.
<Yulo> es una marca de agua que aparece en el escritorio y está ahí, mirándome y me pone nervioso
<guampa> Yulo: aparentemente es un aviso del driver propietario de algunas placas ATI
<Yulo> eso es lo que yo creo, pero busco y, al menos en español, no encuentro soluciones
<guampa> no creo que la haya Yulo, simplemente te esta avisando que tu hardware no tiene soporte oficial por ese driver
<cousteau> Yulo, a lo mejor es parte del fondo de escritorio
<Yulo> cousteau, jajajajaja nop, ojAlá fuera eso, jejejeje
<cousteau> vamos, yo nunca he visto un mensaje de error en forma de "marca de agua"
<guampa> cousteau: el mensaje es verdadero
<Yulo> cousteau,  para que me creas: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_hd4890&num=3
<cousteau> claro, que yo uso nvidia
<cousteau> eww, qué cosa más fea...
<Yulo> cousteau, es horrible y no logro saber cómo sacarla, ahora que hice una búsqueda en inglés veré, espero chrome me ayude con la traduccion
<mimecar> Yulo: eso es del 2009
<mimecar> te pasa con la 11.04?
<Yulo> jajaja, sorry, pero fue hace unos dos días que lo vi por primera vez
<thargasz> nadiyama: pero si me sale pero la cornetica
<thargasz> nadiyama: y quiero q me salga los botones
<nadiyama> thargasz: ¿te aparece la etiqueta de ryghtmbox?
<thargasz> nadiyama: sii
<nadiyama> thargasz: ¿y no te aparecen los botones justo debajo?
<Yulo> bueno, seguiré buscando
<thargasz> nadiyama: si me salee pero quiero q se me vea en la barra donde sale el icono del reproductor
<Yulo> cousteau, jajaja me cambio a windows, jajajajaja
<nadiyama> thargasz: no entiendo lo que dices, en el indicador de sonido aparece así.
<Yulo> cousteau, te cuento algo chistoso que me pasó en una capacitación qeu estaba dando?
<thargasz> XD
<guampa> !ot Yulo
<kubot> Yulo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> Yulo, en offtopic
<Yulo> jajaja  ni idea qué es eso, de hecho estar aquí en irc para mi es genial, jejeje
<mimecar> Yulo: este canal es solo para soporte
<Yulo> mimecar, entonces soporten mis comentarios
<Yulo> ok, me voy a offtopic
<BoF> alguien usa iphone?
<mimecar> nop
<marcomvh> nop
<PakoTM> salu2
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> tengo un pequeño problemita
<pandote> con respecto a los escritorios
<pandote> borre 3 escritorios y ahora no se como agregarlos
<pandote> si alguien me podria decir como se agradece
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<pandote> hola
<mimecar> pandote: igual que los quitastes
<pandote> :(
<pandote> cuando apreto
<pandote> boton derecho agregar panel
<pandote> no hay ninguno que diga sobre los escritorios
<pandote> y no se como los quite
<pandote> :/
<pandote> apretoo ctrl alt flechita y no me hace nada
<pandote> y veo en la barra que tengo un solo escritorio
<dimas_> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar cursos gratis en linea para aprender a desarrollar aplicaciones para mobiles?
<Yukiteru> dimas_, nadie te va a dar un curso gratis de desarrollo de aplicaciones
<Yukiteru> pero estoy seguro que hay muchos foros donde puedes resolver dudas y eso
<dimas_> yukiteru algun lugar para leer lo basico?
<D-Dalus> emmm, de mobiles no sé nada. Pero grandes páginas para leer tutoriales que conozco son.
<Yukiteru> dimas_, eso depende de que plataforma quieras usar para tu desarrollo
<D-Dalus> http://www.w3schools.com y http://www.conclase.net
<dimas_> ubuntu claro
<Yukiteru> dimas_, dije plataforma de desarrollo no sistema operativop
<dimas_> java o C
<D-Dalus> dimas_ en la segunda página que os mandé creo que está lo que buscas.
<Yukiteru> dimas_, ok, pero para que celulares quieres desarrollar
<dimas_> D-Dalus gracias
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Yukiteru> Android, iOS, Win, webOS, Java Phone
<dimas_> quiero empezar con java y luego android
<Yukiteru> con java puedes usar los foros de netbeans, y netbeans como IDE de desarrollo
<guampa> muevan por favor esta conversacion al canal de offtopic, dimas_, Yukiteru
<Yukiteru> o.o
<dimas_> bueno, gracias
<dimas_> disculpen por estar fuera de temas
<mimecar> dimas_: puedes seguir preguntando pero en el otro canal
<dimas_> es que no se porque no puedo cambiar a canales de java
<dimas_> bueno, elcanal que me interesa trato de ir a canal y no me conecto
<guampa> dimas_: para cambiar /join #canal , si necesitas buscar un canal de java podes usar /msg alis list *java*
<guampa> es bien posible que encuentres informacion en #ubuntu-es-offtopic tambien
<pandote> alguien me podria ayudar
<pandote> a agregar escritorios :(
<mimecar> pandote: es igual que lo has quitado
<pandote> ¬¬
<pandote> si me pueden explicar
<D-Dalus> pandote, qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<mimecar> si has pasado de 3 a 1 escritorio
<pandote> no se me pueden decir igual que los has quitado
<pandote> 10.10
<mimecar> es lo mismo pasarlo de 1 a 3
<D-Dalus> cuantos tienes ahora, cuantos quieres?
<pandote> 1
<pandote> 4
<guampa> pandote: alt+f2, escribi simple-ccsm
<pandote> gracias
<pandote> guampa
<pandote> no era tan dificil :D
<guampa> por nada :)
<D-Dalus> pandote, aqui hay una guía de configuración de compiz http://scrubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/09/09/17-instalar-y-configurar-compiz-fusion/
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<Vianstak> quiero instalar ubuntu gnome 3+shell en una maquina samsung nc10 pero he leido que tiene un problema con las teclas de función y queria saber si tiene solucion
<mimecar> gnome 3 te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> si lo instalas tenlo en cuenta
<Vianstak> mimecar==> que me recomiendas?
<Vianstak> natty?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> gnome 3 vendrá en la 11.10
<Vianstak> y esa si estara bien?
<mimecar> será más estable
<mimecar> aunque la 11.10 usará unity por defecto
<Vianstak> y cuanto en ram me recomiendas?
<mimecar> toda la que tengas
<Vianstak> 1 Gb
<fosco_> con 1gb va bien
<Vianstak> perfecto
<Vianstak> queria comprarle 2 Gb
<Vianstak> creo que soporta 4 pero no se si de broncas
<pandote> una vez qeu bajas el firefox 4
<pandote> como haces para instalarlo?
<mimecar> pandote: ¿de donde lo has descargado?
<mimecar> firefox está en los repositorios
<pandote> de la pagina
<pandote> oficial de firefox
<pandote> a que te referis con repositorios?
<mimecar> en linux los programas se "guardan" en repositorios
<mimecar> si usas el centro de software puedes instalar los programas
<mimecar> firefox ya está instalado en ubuntu
<pandote> pero era para hacerle una actualizacion
<mimecar> ¿que versión de firefox tienes en los repositorios?
<aguitel> tengo firefox corriendo en mi sistema y el flashplugin hace que por momentos este no responda ,a alguien le pasa?
<_Richie_> ubuntu 10.10 soporta IMQ o hay que parchear el kernel?
<guampa> _Richie_: que es IMQ ?
<_Richie_> IMQ es el acrónimo de Intermediate Queuing Device (Dispositivo Intermedio de Encolado)
<_Richie_> para manejar el tráﬁco entrante
<guampa> es un modulo para control de trafico / qos ?
<_Richie_> así es
<_Richie_> mi pregunta es si en Ubuntu 10.10 dktop esta soportado o tengo que compilar el kernel
<guampa> sabes el nombre del .ko ? puedo ver si esta en mi /lib/modules
<_Richie_> no recuerdo
<guampa> estoy usando un kernel compilado aca, pero no encuentro un modulo "imq", y habilite todos los modulos para control de trafico
<guampa> 2.6.39.2
<_Richie_> 2.6.32-32-generic
<_Richie_> mi kernel en 10.04 y 2.6.35-28-generic en 10.10
<_Richie_> mis 2 maquinas que utilizo como firewall
<guampa> aca veo uno que se llama "intermediate functional block"
<guampa> si es ese el modulo se llama ifb
<LedZeppelin> gente necesito ayuda para armar mi debian, quiero algun programa para bajar programas con dependencias
<spjulius> LedZeppelin: deberias buscar en #debian-es
<LedZeppelin> si, me fije pero estan conectados solo principiantes o algo asi
<LedZeppelin> la onda es que quiero armar un debian, o ubuntu, pero solo con los programas q quiera yo
<spjulius> LedZeppelin: Netinstall es lo que buscas.
<LedZeppelin> a
<LedZeppelin> ahora lo chusmeo
<guampa> LedZeppelin: ese programa esta integrado en las entrañas de debian
<guampa> y se llama dpkg
<LedZeppelin> a, con dpkg he instalado programas deb pero no los bajo
<LedZeppelin> necesito bajarlos con sus dependencias a un directorio
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: no deberías instalar los programas de forma manual, usa apt
<guampa> LedZeppelin: apt tiene un parametro para bajar solamente sin instalar
<LedZeppelin> mi idea es poder armar algo de instalacion manual para luego poder armar un cd instalable completamente offline
<LedZeppelin> a
<guampa> consulta el man de apt y de dpkg y hacete amigo de ellos si vas a usar debian
<mimecar> si intentas instalar un programa descargando las dependencias a mano puedes volverte loco
<LedZeppelin> si, eso note
<LedZeppelin> je
<LedZeppelin> pasa q empece tratando de hacerlo desde windows
<LedZeppelin> ya q en mi trabajo tengo configurado un proxy con autentificacion q no funciona desde debian o ubuntu
<LedZeppelin> nose por que
<LedZeppelin> solo me funciona el mozilla
<LedZeppelin> o el internet explorer
<LedZeppelin> ahora estoy en casa
<LedZeppelin> de donde puedo bajar las cosas
<mimecar> el explorer no lo puedes usar
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: instala el sistema en un disco duro externo
<mimecar> y desde tu casa instala los programas
<LedZeppelin> vos decis q arme todo en un disco aparte y lo instale en otra compu?
<LedZeppelin> funciona eso, no pasa como en windows?
<LedZeppelin> q aveces no toma el hard
<mimecar> nadie dice que el sistema tenga que estar instalaod en un disco interno
<mimecar> si lo instalas en el disco externo, si arranca el ordenador por usb tendrás tu sistema
<LedZeppelin> a
<LedZeppelin> creo q la mejor es bajar las cosas desde esta pc q tengo una conexion sin restricciones ni configuraciones raras e instalarlas en mi debian en mi trabajo
<mimecar> como quieras
<mimecar> pero siempre te faltará algún archivo
<LedZeppelin> a
<LedZeppelin> o sea, vos decis q instale todo desde cero en algun lugar donde tenga internet y despues lo guarde
<LedZeppelin> con dpkg o apt
<mimecar> usa el sistema instalado en un disco externo
<alfredo_> hola
<alfredo_> funciona esto?
<spjulius> Al decid que funciona a que te refieres?
<LedZeppelin> si lo instalo en un disco externo me va a arruinar el master boot
<mimecar> alfredo_: depende de lo que sea "esto"
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: si instalas grub en el mbr del disco externo grub no te afecta
<alfredo_> perdon es la primera vez que uso irc
<alfredo_> no sabia si habia conectado
<mimecar> si que estas conectado
<alfredo_> que bueno entonces
<LedZeppelin> a ver si entendi, instalo el debian en el disco externo, ahí el mbr me va a quedar en el disco externo, instalo todo los paquetes, recupero el mbr original con el grub del externo?
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: ¿para que tienes que recuperar grub del disco externo?
<LedZeppelin> es q no llego a entender si instalo el grub en el disco externo, como va a iniciar el equipo original
<LedZeppelin> sin el disco
<mimecar> no lo inicias
<mimecar> si lo tienes instalado en el disco externo no necesitas usar el disco interno
<LedZeppelin> mmmm, creo q no me di a entender, mi meta es tener un sist op. que pueda instalar en distintas pc's con los programas q yo quiera instalar
<mimecar> si es en varios pc's tendrás que conseguir una conexión funcional a internet
<guampa> LedZeppelin: lo que mas te conviene es instalar el SO en un pendrive y luego copiar esa instalacion en cada pc
<guampa> tenes que saber particionar y copiar desde consola y reconfigurar grub
<Souchiro> tengo problemas con compiz despues de actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04. lo estoy correindo desde ubuntu clasico y no puedo activar el cubo de escritorio, dibujar con fuego, ni efecto acuatico
<mimecar> Souchiro: ¿los efectos básicos de compiz te funcionan?
<LedZeppelin> a
<Souchiro> al aprecer no
<LedZeppelin> y puedo instalar en un pendrive, todo sin afectar la pc desde donde lo instalo?
<Souchiro> no puedo ni cambiar de escritorio
<mimecar> ¿tienes activada la aceleración 3D?
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: si
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> aver....
<LedZeppelin> y funciona en todos los equipos, no es como windows que se arruina si le cambias el hard
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: mientras no instales los drivers de aceleración 3D, es como un live cd
<LedZeppelin> a, bien, muchas gracias voy a ver como instalar debian
<LedZeppelin> en un pen
<LedZeppelin> sin cambiar el mbr
<mimecar> con ubuntu es sencillo, con debian algo más ocmplicado
<mimecar> LedZeppelin: el MBR de la memoria usb si que lo modificarás
<guampa> LedZeppelin: para instalarlo en un pen lo mas facil es que uses un programa como "multisystem"
<Souchiro> <mimecar> ¿tienes activada la aceleración 3D? <-------------------------- no se como ._.
<LedZeppelin> a
<mimecar> Souchiro: lspci | grep vga
<mimecar> no, ese es para la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> glxinfo | grep direct
<Souchiro> emmm nop
<Souchiro> no me sale nada, reinicio
<sasogu> Buenas noches, tengo una duda, hay algún comando que liste todos los programas que tengo instalados en ubuntu? Gracias.
<mimecar> sasogu: ¿no te vale consultando el centro de software?
<Souchiro> no me sale nada mimecar  despues de poner lspci | grep vga
<mimecar> glxinfo | grep direct
<mimecar> te tiene que salir seguro
<mimecar> ejecutalo con sudo
<sasogu> no me vale, estoy creando una herramienta que facilite la tarea de instalar programas y me gustaría añadirle una pequeña utilidad, para ello necesito que sea por comando
<Souchiro> direct rendering: Yes
<Souchiro>     GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
<mimecar> sasogu: apt tiene que tener algun parámetro que lo haga
<mimecar> Souchiro: si que tienes aceleración 3d, ¿que error te da al activar compiz?
<Souchiro> no me activa nada
<Souchiro> ni efecto de cubo
<Souchiro> ni fuego, ni agua
<Souchiro> a ver, despues de reiniciar al parecer ia me responden los paneles
<mimecar> ¿estas con gnome o con unity?
<Souchiro> estoy con gnome
<Souchiro> en ubuntu clasic
<mimecar> ¿como activas los efectos?
<Souchiro> con el raton el del cubo
<Souchiro> y con el teclado los efectos de agua y fuego
<fosco_> seguramente no estas ejecutando compiz
<Souchiro> ademas, no puedo arrastrar con el puntero las ventanas
<mimecar> Souchiro: ¿como activas los efectos?
<mimecar> lo tienes que configurar en ccsm
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> y como?
<fosco_> primero asegurate de estar usando compiz
<fosco_> y no metacity
<fosco_> ps ax | grep compiz
<Souchiro> 2017 ?        Sl     0:06 compiz
<Souchiro>  2153 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Souchiro>  2570 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep compiz
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora abre ccsm
<fosco_> y asegurate de tener activado el plugin mover ventanas
<Souchiro> Another CCSM instance already running
<fosco_> pues eso es q ya tienes ccsm abierto
<fosco_> el mensaje es claro
<Souchiro> si, pero no puedo mover con el puntero las ventanas, se quedan fijas
<fosco_> son dos cosas diferentes
<sasogu> lo tengo dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<sasogu> gracias
<fosco_> sasogu: creo que es más sencillo dpkg -l
<alfredo_> Una pregunta. Si hago una particion ubuntu/windows y formateo para reinstalar la particion de ubuntu. como hago para no arruinar el grub? montandolo en la otra particion?
<Souchiro> es mas, le doy  click derecho, mover y ni asi lo puedo mover con el puntero
<fosco_> Souchiro: puedes hacer todos los clics q quieras, hasta q no hagas lo q te he dicho no la moverás
<mimecar> Souchiro: la ventana se mueve con click izquierdo
<fosco_> alfredo_: al reinstalar ubuntu reinstalarás grub, no hay motivo para salvar grub
<alfredo_> fosco_: enconces digamos que si reinstallo el grub configura sola la entrada del boot de windows?
<fosco_> alfredo_: si
<alfredo_> ah buenisimo
<alfredo_> como hago para responder a alguien aca?
<fosco_> extraña pregunta
<alfredo_> claro para no tener que escribir el nick todas las veces
<fosco_> quieres decir para hablarle en privado?
<Souchiro> <mimecar> Souchiro: la ventana se mueve con click izquierdo <------------------ no lo mueve con click izquierdo tampoco
<mimecar> ya has hecho lo que te ha dicho fosco_ ?
<alfredo_> no, en la conversacion de aca
<alfredo_> estoy usando xchat
<Souchiro> <fosco_> Souchiro: puedes hacer todos los clics q quieras, hasta q no hagas lo q te he dicho no la moverás <-------------------------- que mas hago entonces? ia puse eso de sscm
<spjulius> Yo que ? que paso?, por que me mencionan ? :P
<fosco_> alfredo_: teclea 2 o 3 letras de su nick y pulsa tabulador
<alfredo_> fosco_, gracias
<Souchiro> y me dio que esta funcionando
<fosco_> Souchiro: pues una de dos, o usas el ccsm que ya está abierto o lo cierras y usas otro
<fosco_> :)
<fosco_> pero vamos, eso es de lógica
<Souchiro> si, pero como lo muevo?
<fosco_> mover que
<mimecar> Souchiro: está seleccionado el plugin en ccsm?
<Souchiro> si, como? es lo que no se, solo dice que ya hay uno ejecutandose
<fosco_> vaya conversacion mas absurda
<Souchiro> Another CCSM instance already running
<Souchiro> ese que se esta corriendo como lo configuro
<Souchiro> perdon fosco_ , a pesar que tengo un poco de tiempo usando ubuntu, aun me pierdo
<fosco_> a ver tio, el mensaje dice que ccsm ya está abierto
<Souchiro> aja
<fosco_> ahora te pregunto, lo esta?
<Souchiro> no se cual es el ccsm
<Souchiro> es el de compiz?
<fosco_> ccsm es el programa de configuracion de compiz
<Souchiro> aja
<Souchiro> esta abierto
<fosco_> ok, pues ponte en esa ventana
<fosco_> busca el plugin "mover ventana"
<Souchiro> eso era lo que no entendia
<fosco_> y asegurate de que está activado
<Souchiro> yap, esta abierto
<Souchiro> aver....
<Souchiro> O_O vaya que tonto soy
<Souchiro> no estaba activado v.v
<nadiyama> No hombre, simplemente eres difícil de entender.
<nadiyama> xD
<Souchiro> ahora solo me resta saber como girar el cubo con el scroll del raton
<Souchiro> ya dimos una fosco_ gacias por al paciencia :)
<fosco_> yo ya me he saturado con esto
<fosco_> que ayude otro
<Souchiro> weno
<Souchiro> gracias ._.
<Souchiro> reinicio otra vez.....
<ser_> hola
<XuMuK> hola
<ser_> alguien con tiempo que quiera sepa y pueda ayudarme a instalar otro kermel de ubuntu en mi notebook si borrar el windows y el grub q tengo instalado en esa notebook
<ser_> pero tiene q ser paso a paso por q no me quiero mandar macanas
<ser_> el que quiero instalar es ubuntu 10.10 para notebook lo tengo en cd
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-25
<ser_> y el que tengo instalado es el 11.04 ese tengo q borrarlo de la notebook por q no funciona
<ser_> si no hay alguien con ganas no me enojo
<ser_> mmm no hay nadie?
<fosco_> hay
<fosco_> pero no cumplimos los requisitos de tu propuesta
<Yukiteru> <ser_> pero tiene q ser paso a paso por q no me quiero mandar macanas <<< nadie hace nada obligado
<ser_> es que no se como hacerlo
<ser_> yo no obligo a nadie por eso pregunte si alguien tenia ganas
<ser_> si queria y que supiera
<ser_> een la notebook tengo instalado windows linux 11.04 y el grub la idea era borrar linux ubuntu 11.04 y rempazarlo por ubuntu 10.10 para notebook
<ser_> y  todo lo demas dejar como esta
<helb> hola
<ser_> hola
<Souchiro> mimecar, mira este es uno de los errores que me pasan     http://i.imgur.com/5amHW.png
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ya no esta v.v
<marcomvh> regreso al raton
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<alfredo_> Souchiro, arreglaste lo de la imagen?
<alfredo_> uh se fue
<chivilcasa> hola alguien conoce el escaner umax 1200s es scsi y dejo de funcionar en ubuntu
<nadiyama> ¿Alguno sabe qué arquitectura hay que elegir en apt-build para los procesadores Intel core i5?
<eldank> hola buenas noches a todos, serian tan amables si pueden ayudarme con un problema en mi laptop? el problema es el sigiente: no puedo aumentar ni disminuir el brillo de la pantalla,¿como lo soluciono?
<eldank> yo uso ubuntu 11.04
<BoF> alguien usao iphone 4?
<alfplayer> googlea como se hace con tu laptpo
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<NOVATO> SALUDOS
<spjulius> Saludos novato
<spjulius> trata de no usar mayusculas :D
<NOVATO> ok xD
<arp-> jaja
<NOVATO> una consulta, profesor buenas noches -arp
<arp-> NOVATO ?
<NOVATO> si el mismo
<arp-> Hola
<NOVATO> saludos ovi wan
<NOVATO> jaja
<NOVATO> ayer pudo terminar con el upgrade
<arp-> Ok
<NOVATO> intente conseguir privativos para mi grafica
<arp-> NOVATO, revisa en Controladores de Hardware / Controladores Adicionales, en el menu
<arp-> si hay disponibles en los repositorios, te lo va ofrecer
<NOVATO> lamentablemente Nada
<arp-> no te ofrce nada?
<NOVATO> exacto nada
<arp-> Ok, entonces hay que ver en la web de ATI
<arp-> si hay disponible
<NOVATO> ok en este momento entro
<dimas_> como registro mi nick para otros canales?
<arp-> yo me voy a fijar
<NOVATO> a okok
<arp-> dimas_
<arp-> el nick lo registras y lo usas en todo el server
<arp-> /msg nickserv register passware correo@email.com
<dimas_> no, el canal me pide que registre mi nick para poder hablar
<arp-> claro
<arp-> si el canal esta seteado asi en particular
<arp-> ahi te di el comando
<arp-> para que lo hagas
<arp-> /msg nickserv register passware correo@email.com
<arp-> luego consultas tu email
<dimas_> que hago con eso?...y disculpa mi ignoracia
<arp-> y confirmas la registracion, te da un numero
<arp-> lo escribis aca
<arp-> pone el passware y email
<arp-> en el lugar de la linea
<arp-> /msg nickserv register passware correo@email.com
<dimas_> quieres decir que remplazo los parametros?
<arp-> si
<dimas_> pero eso lo pongo aca?...cuando este en el canal que deseo registrarme claro
<arp-> no
<arp-> no sale
<arp-> todo lo que tenga la /
<arp-> se envia como comando
<arp-> NOVATO
<arp-> abre una terminal y pon: lspci | grep VGA
<dimas_> creo que estoy un poco bruto...disculpa...entonces que hago?..../msg dimas_ register y el correo?
<arp-> pasame de nuevo el modelo
<arp-> no
<arp-> /msg nickserv register < eso es el comadno de registro
<arp-> luego le siguen el parametro de passware y email
<arp-> osea
<arp-> /msg nickserv register miclave pepe@hotmail.com
<arp-> por ejemplo
<NOVATO> lspci | grep VGA
<arp-> el nick no se especifica
<arp-> va registar el nick que tengas puesto en este momento
<NOVATO> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<dimas_> eso lo pongo en cualquier canal para registrarme en todo el servidor entonces?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> si dimas_
<arp-> Ok NOVATO
<NOVATO> ok
<dimas_> oke
<dimas_> entonces passware seguiria siendo parte del comando hasta que reciba el correo y lo coloque de nuevo por segunda ves?
<arp-> NOVATO, de ATI no hay drivers oficiales
<arp-> dimas_
<arp-> la palabra passware la cambias por tu passware
<arp-> asi como la palabra del correo
<dimas_> pero si no tengo passware?
<arp-> :SSSSS
<arp-> pero lo vas a registrar!
<arp-> le estas pasando tu passware por comando
<dimas_> oke
<arp-> es como crear una cuenta
<NOVATO> que se puede hacer
<dimas_> entonces el correo es solo un parametro que el servidor necesita pero no para confirmarlo
<arp-> sii
<arp-> necesitas confirmarlo
<guampa> dimas_: el correo es para que te envie una mail con un codigo de confirmacion
<arp-> pone tu correo bien
<arp-> si no lo confirmas, no se termina de registrar
<arp-> el correo no lo ve la gente
<arp-> queda oculto
<dimas_> oke
<dimas_> gracias
<dimas_> entonces esa linea la coloco aqui mismo?...como si estuviera hablando con ustedes?
<guampa> cuando una linea empieza con /msg lo demas no se ve, eso comienza un mensaje privado
<guampa> /msg nickserv help register
<guampa> podes ponerlo en la ventana del server tambien
<dimas_> gracias arp y guampa
<dimas_>  /msg nickserv register dimass intangible13@hotmail.com
<dimas_> lo hice bien o ven el mensaje?
<arp-> uh
<guampa> ahi se leyo
<dimas_> hahah
<guampa> :P
<arp-> j0
<dimas_> pero entonces?
<arp-> que cliente de irc usas dimas_?
<guampa> no le estas dando shift enter ni nada de eso no?
<dimas_> chift?
<guampa> che y ponele un pass menos indecente queres
<Engel> parace que dejo un espacio antes de la barra
<arp-> xchat
<arp-> ah
<guampa> es un poco facil :)
<dimas_> hahaha
<arp-> si
<arp-> pon un passware mas seguro
<dimas_> pero bueno!!!...jajaja
<dimas_> es que yo soy facil
<guampa> es mas o menos el tercero que van a probar
<arp-> asi te va ir tambien..
<spjulius> soy yo o alguien acca desvelo su password :P
<dimas_> bueno bueno que hice mal?
<arp-> dimas_
<guampa> proba en la ventana del canal dimas_
<arp-> cambiate el nick un momento por favor
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> en la del server
<dimas_> me dice que tengo que estar en una sala
<dimas_> ya probe
<arp-> dimas_
<arp-> cambiate el nick por favor un momento
<dimas_> oke
<Braiam> dimas_: /nick nuevo_nick
<dimas_> yo te  lo registro
<bruto> hahaha
<guampa> hahahaa
<Braiam> ......................
<bruto> ya va ya va
<bruto> nooo
<Braiam> ·_·
<bruto> tego que cambiar ese password
<dimas_> listo
<guampa> bruto: igual proba esto mientras
<dimas_> consulta el email
<guampa> /msg nickserv help register  <---- proba eso para ver si te sale en privado
<Braiam> no es NickServ??
<guampa> aca en minusculas me funciona
<dimas_> es lo mismo
<Braiam> talvez el enconding??
<arp-> bruto ponete el nick nuevamente
<guampa> eso es con caracteres extendidos, las mayusculas minusculas siempre mapean a lo mismo
<guampa> estan al principio en ASCII
<arp-> xD
<Braiam> me pregunto si NickServ sabrá eso...
<arp-> sip
<arp-> yo hago todo en minuscula
<arp-> y no hay drama
<arp-> dimas_ consulta tu email
<arp-> te van a dar un codigo de confirmacion
<dimas_> oke
<Braiam> me gusta más el metodo de ocfp
<Braiam> te creas un certificado y listo
<arp-> je
<arp-> ctcp?
<arp-> o cctp?
<guampa> uucp?
<arp-> udp?
<arp-> :P
<Braiam> no, el servidor de ofcp?? o ocfp??
<Braiam> no recuerdo... D:
<arp-> no importa
<arp-> todo es lo mismo
<arp-> :PPPP
 * Braiam aniquila a arp- !== arp- aniquila a Braiam     ?????????????
<Braiam> para mi no
<arp-> aj
<arp-> era jdoa
<arp-> dimas_
<arp-> voy a pasarte la clave por privado
<Braiam> SSL POR FAVOR!!!
<arp-> y we
<arp-> es lo que hay
<arp-> freenode tenia ssl?
<arp-> yo antes usaba ipv6
<dimas_> te refieres al pasword que pusistes?
<arp-> pero no levante el tunel ahora
<toplop> hola hola!! me pueden ayudar!
<Braiam> freenode usa ssl
<toplop> quiero hacer una particion en windows par ainstlar ubuntu como hago?
<Braiam> [01:27:34 a.m.] * [Braiam] is using a secure connection
<Braiam> toplop: ya bajaste el iso y lo quemaste??
<arp-> Braiam
<arp-> si vos..
<arp-> yo no conecte por ssl
<arp-> cual es el port de ssl aca?
<guampa> hay varios
<Braiam> puerto 7070 y en el cliente "usar ssl"
<toplop> Braiam: sipo
<Braiam> o 7777
<guampa> yo estoy en 6697
<guampa> hay starttls tambien
<toplop> Braiam: de hecho tengo si algo un disco de instalacion de windows :)
<arp-> a ver
<toplop> !gparte
<Braiam> toplop: me refiero al disco de ubuntu
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'gparte'.
<toplop> Braiam: sipo tengo el 11.04
<Braiam> toplop: entonces reinicia la pc con el cd adentro, en la BIOS configura que inicie por el CD primero
<toplop> ok
<Braiam> luego te aparecera un lindo asistente que te guiará por el proceso
<toplop> Braiam: ok
<arp-> listop
<arp-> 7777 no me funco
<arp-> 6697 sip
<Braiam> [01:31:45 a.m.] * [arp-] is using a secure connection
<Braiam> wtf!!!
<NOVATO> maestro seguire buscando a ver siempre hay algo por ahi
<arp-> Braiam?
<Braiam> en el 6697 ssl?!?!?!
<arp-> clarop
<arp-> jeje
<arp-> probalo si no...
<guampa> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<guampa> ahi estan todos
<Braiam> .... la pagina de freenode dice 7777 y 7070
<arp-> bueno proba
<arp-> 6697 y listo
<arp-> sacate la duda
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<guampa> ahi es donde dice los puertos
<guampa> todos los servers usan el mismo esquema
<arp-> y we
<guampa> 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002
<arp-> ves...
<arp-> el 7777 ni me funca
<Braiam> cuando lo leí solo decian 7777, 7000 y 7070... :(
<arp-> je
<Braiam> y xchat e irssi se tratan de conectar en el 9999!!!
<arp-> si por defecto
<arp-> pero podes cambiarlo
<Braiam> lo se ¬¬
<arp-> obvio
<arp-> Braiam mucha sensibilidad
<arp-> :P
<Braiam> ....
<Braiam> estoy laggeando...
<arp-> ok
<dimas_> alguien esta?
<toplop> en que te ayudo dimas_
<arp-> dimas_ confirmaste el codgio?
<arp-> codigo*
<dimas_> arp
<dimas_> arp-
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ?
<dimas_> si pero todavia no puedo hablar en la sala que necesito registrar
<arp-> guampa, hablando de caidas
<arp-> :P
<arp-> dimas_
<arp-> te ha dicho que esta correcto el codiigo?
<dimas_> cual codigo?
<arp-> el que has puesto
<arp-> que llego en el email
<dimas_> tu me pasaste un codigo por privado...pero no se para que sirve
<arp-> no
<arp-> eso es tu passware
<arp-> revisaste tu email?
<dimas_> el del email ya lo confirme
<arp-> y te ha dicho que esta correcta la confirmacion
<arp-> ?
<guampa1> dimas_: ahora podes identificarte con tu password
<toplop> arp-: o dimas_ que intentan hacer?
<arp-> dimas_, pon: /msg nickserv identify tuclave
<guampa1> /msg nickserv indentify <tunuevopasswordelqueesmejorqueelanterior>
<guampa1> *identify
<toplop> juas
<arp-> dimas_, pon: /msg nickserv identify tuclave
<dimas_> oh!
<arp-> ...
<dimas_> oke
<arp-> eso lo vas a tener que hacer cada vez que entres al irc
<arp-> una vez que conecto al servidor, te identificas
<arp-> con ese comando
<dimas_> oke
<dimas_> cada ves que entro tengo que hacer eso?
<arp-> cada vez que conectas a frenode
<arp-> freenode
<arp-> te identificas
<guampa1> dimas_: si usas ssl podes identificarte con tu nuevo password sin usar nickserv
<dimas_> se puede cambiar el password?
<arp-> si dimas_
<dimas_> ssl?
<guampa1> que cliente usas?
<arp-> xchat usa
<guampa1> aver
<guampa1> no estoy en  xchat
<arp-> pero we
<arp-> dejalo asi...
<guampa> ok
<dimas_> arp que fue eso que me pasaste pro privado?
<arp-> por ahi se le complica
<dimas_> xchat si
<arp-> tu clave dimas_
<arp-> con la que te idenficas
<dimas_> y como se que el servidor me reconocio?
<arp-> por que te lo va decir en el status
<toplop> dimas_: si estas en empathy te saca una converacion diciendo "usted ha sido inetificaco como..."
<toplop> y si estas en xchat te muestra donde le mandas los comando de xchat
<dimas_> i am using xchat
<toplop> dimas_: te mostrara algo asi como "Indenti: Indentificate width TuNick now!!"
<toplop> algo asip
<dimas_> arp- cuando coloco el comando de identificacion solo sale "identify ****"
<guampa> fijate en la ventana de server, a lo mejor sale ahi
<dimas_> voy a chequear
<toplop> dale
<toplop> aqui te esperamos
<dimas_> jajaja
<dimas_> disculpen
<arp-> dimas_
<toplop> puedo lansar un madraso (Unagroseria) encontra de windows?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> a esta altura
<arp-> digan lo que quieran.. estamos re offtopic
<toplop> Malparido WinXp no sirve para nada se traba con un core i7
<arp-> ja
<arp-> usar Win xp con un core i7 tambien..
<arp-> usa W 4
<arp-> W7
<arp-> de ultima...
<toplop> prefiero usar win 3.5
<toplop> jajajaj
<arp-> pf
<arp-> ja
<arp-> W7 anda mucho mejor que xp
<arp-> mas estable
<arp-> mas rapido en muchos aspectos.
<arp-> aprovecha mejor el hard nuevo justamente
<arp-> pero we
<arp-> no es linux claro
<toplop> pero no le gana a ubuntu :P
<arp-> cuanta ram tenes?
<toplop> creo que 3
<arp-> si no sabes vos...
<arp-> un core i7 con 3gb de ram
<toplop> jajajaj.. desde donde estoy hablado 2
<arp-> dios mio...
<toplop> es un lenovo
<toplop> :P
<arp-> miserables en memoria
<arp-> le hubieran metido 6gb
<toplop> ..... son portatiles!!1
<toplop> que mas quieres!
<arp-> y?
<arp-> hay con 8gb
<arp-> que tanto lio
<arp-> tengo un amigo con una Phenom II X3 y 6GB de ram
<dimas_> el servidor me identifica pero no puedo enviar mensajes en la sala que quiero todavia
<toplop> ....
<arp-> dimas_
<arp-> te dejo entrar a la sala?
<dimas_> claro
<toplop> ajajajja
<arp-> antes no podias
<arp-> ?
<toplop> ajjajajaj
<dimas_> siempre he podido pero no puedo enviar mensajes
<arp-> ok
<arp-> puede estar moderada dimas_
<arp-> cual es la sala
<arp-> ?
<dimas_> right...it says that i need to register my name in order to post a message on it
<dimas_> android-dev
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> #android-dev
<dimas_> si
<arp-> yo puedo hablar
<arp-> we
<arp-> no te has identificado
<toplop> lo unico bueno de win es pinball 3d y lo peor es que no es ni tan 3d
<dimas_> tengo que colocar el comando de identificacion en la sala que quiero hablar?
<guampa> no
<arp-> no
<dimas_> i hate windows
<arp-> dimas_
<guampa> cuando te identificas te estas identificando en la red entera
<dimas_> oke
<arp-> dimas_
<arp-> cambiate el nick un momento
<dimas_> oke
<dimas_> test
<dimas_> test
<arp-> lo copio Houston (?)
<dimas_> no puedo cambiar el nick
<arp-> /nick nuevo_nick
<dimas_>  /nick nuevo_nick
<dimas_> y no sale nada
<ser_> hola
<toplop> hola ser_
<arp-> ponelo en el status
<toplop> !hola ser_
<kubot> ser_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ser_> gracias
<arp-> !hola arp-
<kubot> arp-: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<arp-> gracias kubot
<arp-> :P
<dimas_> jajaja
<ser_> necesito ayudita jaja
<toplop> claro ser_
<toplop> cuentame todo!!!
<dimas_> *hola
<ser_> les cuento todo desde el principio
<ser_> es largo
<toplop> ser_: no hago areglos matrimonailes
<dimas_> *kubot hola
<arp-> desde que naciste ser_?
<ser_> jajaj
<arp-> :P
<ser_> no no desde que tengo el problema con ubuntu
<arp-> ok
<toplop> cuentame que paso con tu ubuntu ser_
<ser_> resulta que tengo aparte de la pc de escritorio una notebook
<toplop> ser_: sip ¿y?
<ser_> en la notebook tenia instalado ubuntu 10.10
<ser_> y windows 7
<ser_> di formato reinstale todo desde cero
<toplop> ser_:  el ubuntu o el win?
<ser_> claro
<ser_> pero ubuntu 11.04
<ser_> no es compatible con la notebook o tiene un bug o yo que se
<ser_> por que tira un error
<ser_> y queda la pantalla en negra o ozul
<toplop> ser_: ???? como asi?? que te bota? o que te muestra?
<ser_> ya hee consultado o otros del foro y me recomendaron q vuelva a instalar ubuntu 10.10 o ubuntu 10.10 para notebook
<ser_> es lo que kiero hacer
<toplop> ser_: dale
<toplop> !!
<ser_> el error q me da cuando elijo een el grub
<ser_> ubuntu prueba de errores o algo asi es
<toplop> arp-: le puedes ayudar a ser tiene un problema con el Grub y no se como areglarlo ser_:
<arp-> ser_
<arp-> que error da?
<ser_> error inseting (/lib/vesafeb 2.6.38-8-generic/initrd/vesafb.ko):no such divice
<ser_> ya probe me ayudaron
<arp-> ah
<ser_> reinstalando el kermel
<ser_> y probe miles de maneras
<ser_> actualizando y no hubo solucion
<arp-> ueno
<arp-> bueno
<ser_> lo que quiero es q alguien
<toplop> me voya a momir!!
<arp-> ser_
<ser_> q alguien me ayude a instalar ubuntu para notebook
<arp-> ser_
<ser_> alguien q tenga ganas
<arp-> no garantiza que no tengas el mismo problema
<ser_> pero con otro kermel no voy a tener ese problema
<ser_> es seguro por q inicio con el live cd 11.04  y queda la pantalla en negro tambien
<ser_> solo kiero instalar el ubuntu 10.10 para notebook sin arruinar el grub y el inicio de windows
<arp-> ser_
<dimas_> test
<arp-> tenes datos en ubuntu?
<ser_> datos?
<arp-> informacion personal
<ser_> no no solo en windows
<arp-> bueno
<ser_> la idea es borrar todo ubuntu 11.04
<ser_> y instalar ubuntu 10.10 para notebook
<arp-> baja el ISo de 11.04 para notebook
<arp-> ok el 10.10
<arp-> el que mas t gust
<arp-> e
<ser_> claro
<arp-> igual antes de eso
<arp-> se me ocurre probar algo
<ser_> q?
<arp-> Bootea la notebook
<arp-> con un cd de ubuntu
<arp-> que micro tiene tu notebook?
<ser_> cd 10.10
<ser_> o 11.04
<arp-> que CPU tiene tu maquina
<arp-> ?
<ser_> amd atlhon II p340
<arp-> OK
<ser_> 2.2 grz
<arp-> usa una ISo de 64bit
<arp-> obviamente
<ser_> si
<arp-> ok
<ser_> por q tiene 6 gb de ram
<arp-> vos ahora pusite el 11.04
<arp-> ?
<ser_> es el que tiene instalado pero no funciona
<ser_> y si lo boteo con el live cd
<arp-> pero es 11.04
<arp-> ?
<ser_> tambien queda la pantalla en negro
<arp-> ok
<ser_> el cd funciona bien
<arp-> bootea la maquina con el 10.10
<arp-> entonces
<ser_> si si
<arp-> y pone Probar Ubuntu
<bruto> arp-  tenia problemas cambiando el nick y en el canal del servidor me aparece el mesaje "#android-dev :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel"...estoy baneado de la sala?
<arp-> no se
<arp-> valla a saber por que te banearon
<arp-> si manejas ingles
<arp-> pregunta en #freenode
<bruto> ser_ correlo desde windows y cuando reinicies selecciona ubuntu en el arraque y el mismo te particiona el disco dure...y queda muy bonito...con un pantalla moradita
<bruto> arp, pero si nunca he estado en esa sala
<arp-> no se bruto que has hecho
<ser_> bueno prendi la pc puse el cd y esta iniciando normal
<arp-> te hemos dado dos pasos muy sencillos para que te registres y te indentifiques, no se luego que paso
<arp-> ser_, si pon probar ubuntu
<arp-> para usar la Live
<arp-> del 10.10
<ser_> ok
<arp-> ok
<ser_> te cuento ya me ayudaron reinstalamos el kermel en la notebook del 11.04
<ser_> actualizamas
<ser_> volvimos a reinstalarlo y eso no funciono
<arp-> ser_
<arp-> voy a probar una cosa simple
<ser_> ok
<arp-> si no anda.. reinstalas
<ser_> ok pero me ayudas a reinstalar asi no arruino el arranque de windows por que no entiendo bien lo de las particiones
<arp-> se
<bruto> ser_ inicia windows y lugo escoges la opcion de instalar como cualquier aplicacion en windows y al reiniciar despues de los bios te va a preguntar que sistema operativo quieres correr y seleccionas ubuntu y te particiona el disco duro solito
<ser_> no bruto
<ser_> por que si hago eso
<bruto> al reiniciar por segunda ves te va a iniciar windows por defecto despues de unos segundos si no escojes la opcion de ubuntu
<ser_> me borra windows y me lo instala junto a la otra version de ubuntu q tengo instalada
<ser_> arp
<ser_> listo ya inicio
<ser_> habro terminal?
<experto> bruto tiene razon...te particiona el disco duro
<ser_> arp
<ser_> arp-
<ser_> estas¡
<arp-> volvi
<ser_> encontre en foros q otras personas tuvieron el mismo problema con la notebook 425 y ubuntu 11.04
<arp-> ok
<ser_> intentemos que quieres hacer
<arp-> abre una terminal
<ser_> listo
<arp-> sudo su
<ser_> estoy conla note al lado
<ser_> listo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ser_> listo
<ser_> te digo las particiones q tengo
<arp-> sep
<ser_> sda1 w95 fat32
<ser_> sd2 hpfs/ntfs tengo instalado win seven creo
<ser_> sda3 extendida
<ser_> sda5 hay tengo linux
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: pwd
<ser_> sda6 llinux swap7solaris
<ser_> sda6 linux swap/solaris
<ser_> listo eso es todo
<arp-> pone: pwd
<ser_> me puso /home/ubuntu
<arp-> bien
<arp-> pone
<arp-> mkdir pepe
<ser_> pepe?
<ser_> jajaja
<arp-> si
<arp-> es un dir temporal que usamos
<arp-> da lo mismo
<arp-> pepe, juan, olivia
<arp-> lo que mas t guste
<ser_> si si lo se
<ser_> me causo risa el nombre jaja
<ser_> listo
<ser_> ya lo creo
<arp-> pone: mount /dev/sda5 /home/ubuntu/pepe
<ser_> puse ls lo veo creado
<ser_> listo
<arp-> cd pepe
<ser_> listo
<arp-> tira un: ls
<arp-> a ver si esta tu disco
<ser_> listo
<ser_> si esta
<arp-> pone: rm -f /lib/vesafeb 2.6.38-8-generic/initrd/vesafb.ko
<arp-> no para
<arp-> nos vamos a ir a raiz si no
<arp-> pone: cd lib
<ser_> entoncs
<ser_> pongo cd lib
<arp-> pone: cd libse
<ser_> lo anterior no
<arp-> claro
<ser_> libse no tengo tengo lib32
<ser_> o lib
<ser_> lib 64
<arp-> lib solo
<arp-> no tenes?
<ser_> si si
<arp-> cd lib
<ser_> listo
<arp-> cd "vesafeb 2.6.38-8-generic"
<arp-> con las " "
<ser_> me dice que no existe
<arp-> se me lo imagine
<arp-> pone: pwd
<arp-> fijate si te dice que estas en /home/ubuntu/pepe/lib
<ser_> y creo que en el error era vesafb  no recuerdo si tenia la e o no
<ser_> em dice
<ser_> que estoy en /home/ubuntu/pepe/lib
<arp-> k
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: ls | grep vesa
<ser_> jaja me va a costar ese palito se inicio con todas las teclas cambiadas la note
<ser_> jaja
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: ls
<arp-> y fijate si ves el directorio vesafeb
<ser_> no encuentro el palito ese  para escribirlo espera
<arp-> la pipa
<arp-> se ahce con alt-gr + 1
<arp-> generalmente
<ser_> si apretos esas teclas me pone en el promp arg1
<ser_> hahaha
<ser_> esta re loca
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> pone: ls
<ser_> espera
<arp-> o sino... escribi: cd vesa y apreta TAB
<arp-> te lo completa solo
<ser_> no lo completa
<arp-> si no lo completa es por que no esta
<arp-> pone: ls
<arp-> y buscalo vos
<ser_> lo busque bien y no esta
<ser_> y estoy en /home/ubuntu/pepe/lib
<ser_> puse ls y no esta ni ese archivo ni directorio
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: updatedb
<ser_> mira que en la note no esta conectada a internet x las dudas t aviso
<arp-> no necesita internet
<arp-> ..
<ser_> por las dudas te avise
<ser_> ya puse
<arp-> ya termino
<arp-> ?
<ser_> si
<ser_> uso el cd parece
<dimas_> arp- por alguna razon la confirmacion de la registracion con el codigo en el email...no se ejecuto la primera ves...y leyendo en el foro de ubuntu consegui un comando para verificar my servicios.../msg nickserv info con el cual me di cuenta que no estaba confirmado todavia....pero ahoa si puedo mandar mensajes en android...yeaaahhh...gracias arp
<arp-> locate vesafb.ko
<ser_> me tiro unas cuantas lineas
<ser_> te las escribo
<arp-> no
<arp-> fiajte si encontro el archivo
<arp-> y en que ruta esta
<ser_> me dio 5 rutas
<arp-> alguna en /pepe/lib
<arp-> ?
<ser_> de las cuales figura en 2 solamente
<ser_> si las 2 con pepe
<ser_> queres te las escribo
<arp-> ok
<ser_> /home/ubuntu/pepe/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/initrd/vesafb.ko
<arp-> bien
<arp-> pone: rm -f /home/ubuntu/pepe/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/initrd/vesafb.ko
<ser_> /home/ubuntu/pepe/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kermel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko
<arp-> y pone tambien: rm -f /home/ubuntu/pepe/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kermel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko
<ser_> listo
<ser_> todo bien no dio ningun error
<arp-> k
<arp-> ok
<arp-> reinciia la maquina
<arp-> sin el CD
<ser_> sin el cd ok
<arp-> sep
<ser_> esperame
<ser_> esta iniciando
<arp-> ok
<ser_> quedo la pantalla en azul
<arp-> ok
<arp-> la de X?
<ser_> x? no entiendo
<ser_> pruebo modo recuperacion espera
<arp-> la del entorno grafico
<arp-> ?
<javier> necesito ayuda
<javier> por favor
<ser_> en modo recuperacion tiro el mismo error
<ser_> y quedo la pantalla en negro
<arp-> ser_
<arp-> inicia en Modo a Prueba de Fallos
<arp-> y pone que arranque una consola
<arp-> o terminal
<arp-> o valla a shell
<ser_> ok
<ser_> como la inicio a modo prueba de fallos
<ser_> en el grub tengo ubuntu o ubuntu modo recuperacion
<arp-> en el meu de grub
<arp-> ubuntu recuperacion
<ser_> hay es cuando empieza a cargar y da el error y queda la pantalla en negro
<ser_> y no puedo escribir nada
<ser_> antes modo recuperacion quedaba en celeste
<arp-> no te da un menu?
<ser_> modo recuperacion no
<arp-> bueh
<ser_> pongo eso y veo q carga unos comandos
<arp-> a reinstalar
<arp-> arranca el CD de 10.10
<arp-> y mandale Instalar
<ser_> ok
<javier> buenas?? necesito ayuda con una instalacion de ubuntu
<ser_> ok
<javier> me vas a ayudar ser_??
<ser_> si si se te ayudo
<javier> ok, gracias
<ser_> arp la tiene re clara
<javier> estaba instalando ubuntu 11.04 desde la herramienta de wubi
<ser_> wubi?
<javier> y se quedo el asistente en "creando discos virtuales"
<arp-> estas instalando sobre windows
<javier> si
<arp-> tenes espacio de disco?
<javier> si
<arp-> y we
<arp-> igual, instalar ubuntu sobre windows
<ser_> pone instalar junto a otro sistema y listo
<arp-> virtualizado.. horrible
<arp-> no hagas eso
<ser_> ok
<arp-> instalalo nativamente
<javier> como asi??
<arp-> mete el CD, bootea con el cd
<arp-> e instalalo en una particion
<javier> lo montè en un usb
<ser_> si quieres espero arp termina con el
<arp-> ser_
<arp-> no
<ser_> ok
<arp-> listo la instalacion corriendo?
<ser_> si
<arp-> ok
<ser_> idioma español
<arp-> en que paso estas?
<ser_> siguiente
<arp-> sep
<arp-> jaja
<ser_> preparando para instalar
<arp-> ok
<ser_> no tildo las opciones de descargar actualizaciones mientras instalas
<arp-> no
<arp-> asi s mas rapido
<arp-> lo haces despues
<ser_> instalar software de tercero tampoco
<ser_> siguiente
<ser_> adelante
<ser_> jaja
<arp-> dalep
<arp-> todo eso lo podes tocar luego
<ser_> si se
<ser_> ahora 3 opciones
<ser_> instalar junto a otros sistemas
<arp-> particiones Manual
<ser_> ok
<arp-> xD
<arp-> te agarra el panico?
<arp-> :P
<ser_> listo
<ser_> si que no
<arp-> bueh, ahi te va tirar una lista de particiones
<arp-> tipo el fdisk
<arp-> que hicimos antes
<ser_> tengo miedo por el arranque de windows
<arp-> nah, todo bien
<arp-> vos leeme bien y listo
<arp-> ahi vas a ver el listado
<ser_> si
<arp-> eleji con el mouse la de Linux
<arp-> sda5 creo que era
<ser_> sda5
<arp-> que te quede selecionada esa
<arp-> digamos
<ser_> si la sda6 es swap
<arp-> ok
<arp-> en sda5
<arp-> pone  pone Editar
<ser_> ok
<ser_> listo
<ser_> salio editar una particion
<arp-> estas sobre sda5 editandO?
<ser_> supuestamente esta como no usar particion
<ser_> si si me doy cuenta por el tamaño
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone Punto de montaje: /
<ser_> no me da la opcion
<ser_> de punto de montaje
<arp-> no dice usar
<arp-> usar como:
<arp-> o algo asi
<ser_> utilizar como
<arp-> eso
<ser_> y tiene puesto no usar particion
<arp-> que opcion te da
<arp-> ?
<arp-> "/"
<arp-> ?
<ser_> sistema de ficheros ext4 tradicional
<arp-> ah
<ser_> sistema de ficheros ext3 tradicional
<arp-> pone EXT4
<ser_> listo
<ser_> ahora me dio una opcion para
<ser_> tildar abajo de formatear particion
<arp-> si
<ser_> y despues dice punto de montaje
<arp-> ponele que si
<ser_> y puedo escribir ahora
<arp-> formatear: SI
<ser_> ok
<arp-> punto de montaje ahi eleji: /
<ser_> listo
<ser_> jeje
<arp-> que mas hay
<arp-> para elejir?¿
<ser_> cancelar aceptar jaja
<arp-> Aceptar
<ser_> tengo miedo jaja
<arp-> le pusiste que la formatee no?
<ser_> si
<arp-> ok
<arp-> acepta entonces
<ser_> ahora la particion sd5 quedo tildada
<arp-> claro
<ser_> despues hay unas opciones mas abajo
<arp-> ahora continua
<ser_> cargador de arranque
<arp-> ese no lo toques
<arp-> dale Siguiente o Aceptar
<arp-> para continuar ese paso
<ser_> instalar ahora
<arp-> si
<ser_> esta instalando
<arp-> ok
<arp-> xD
<ser_> no fue dificil sigue instalando
<arp-> xD
<arp-> como para que veas no hemos tocado Windows
<ser_> es verdad
<arp-> grub se va pisar por el nuevo
<arp-> y va redetectar los cargadores de arranque
<ser_> solito?
<arp-> como para listartelo
<arp-> de nuevo en la lista
<arp-> de opcion
<arp-> como lo deberia haber hecho antes
<arp-> no se si te aparecia
<arp-> con el 10.10
<ser_> ok eso no importa
<arp-> igual , eso se arregla
<ser_> yo pense que habia que modificar el grub o reinstalarlo
<arp-> se modifica
<ser_> y tenia miedo de joder el arranque de windows
<arp-> nah
<arp-> si se rompe el de windows
<arp-> se arregla
<arp-> con el cd de windows
<ser_> ok
<arp-> todo se arregla
<arp-> ahaha
<ser_> para vos es facil para mi sin ayuda naa jajajaj
<ser_> hasta q este mas canchero
<ser_> jaja
<arp-> ja
<ser_> que hs es en el pais en el que estas?
<arp-> 5AM
<ser_> españa no?
<arp-> Argentina
<ser_> aaaaa ni cuenta me di de la hora estoy re tololo jajaj pense q eran las 2
<ser_> jajaja yo tambien estoy en argentina bs as
<arp-> xD
<arp-> yo rosario
<ser_> lanus 10 min de cap fed
<arp-> xD
<ser_> listo
<arp-> ok
<ser_> me pide reiniciar
<arp-> dalep
<ser_> y q pruebo primero jajaja
<arp-> te va aparecer grub
<ser_> a elegi ubuntu
<arp-> windows aparece
<arp-> ?
<ser_> si si
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ubuntu entocnes
<ser_> inicio bien
<ser_> ahora win
<arp-> ok
<arp-> despues vos en ubuntu, actualizalo todo al dia
<arp-> revisa  el driver de video
<arp-> y lo que corresponda
<ser_> ok
<ser_> si eso con tiempo
<arp-> sep
<arp-> windows te va iniciar bien seguramente
<ser_> ni loco lo actualiza a 11.04
<arp-> no
<arp-> actualizar el mismo 10.10
<ser_> si win inicia bien
<arp-> ok
<arp-> tenes que actualiarlo
<ser_> muchas gracias te debo
<arp-> con las update d seguridad, ec , etc
<arp-> lo normal
<ser_> las facturas
<ser_> jaja
<ser_> si si
<arp-> 11.04 yo no lo pondria
<ser_> eso se hacer
<arp-> tiene algunos dramas con el video
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> no fue tan grave...
<ser_> muchas gracias es verdad
<arp-> tema resuelto ahaha
<ser_> hace dias vengo con esto
<arp-> ok
<ser_> lo bueno q supe esperar
<ser_> si me desesperaba hacia macanas
<arp-> ja
<arp-> ok
<ser_> muchas gracias te debo una
<arp-> no hay drama
<arp-> xD
<ser_> en el grub aparece bien el kermel
<arp-> sep
<arp-> te mete un grub de 0
<ser_> y el anterio lo borro no
<arp-> sep
<arp-> lo pisa
<ser_> y la particion donde estaba linux solaris o algo asi q era
<ser_> osea sda6
<arp-> no se con exactitud , por que no puedo ver la lista desde aca
<arp-> el tema es
<arp-> podria ser una particion secundaria de linux
<arp-> hay que ver el espacio que tiene
<arp-> y que uso se le daba
<arp-> si no tiene uso.. re-particionar y aprovechar el  espacio
<arp-> pero we..
<arp-> eso tenes tiempo
<ser_> bueno muchas gracias
<ser_> me voy
<ser_> como dije t debo una
<arp-> saludos
<ser_> mucha suerte y saludos
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> como 3 años sin entrar!
<caminomaster> alguien conoce manual para montar ntfs con fstab?
<fosco_> no necesitas ningun manual
<fosco_> aunque puedes usar man mount
<fosco_> o man fstab
<caminomaster> fosco_, lo que pasa es que usé ubuntu hasta hace 3 años que tuve que moverme a xp
<caminomaster> ahora estoy combinando los discos
<fosco_> no entiendo eso de combinando los discos
<caminomaster> traté de recuperar el grub, pero no aparece. Supongo que es porque el XP estaba en hd0,0 y ahora es hd1,0
<flypp> caminomaster, puedes reinstalar grub con un live-cd
<caminomaster> si, eso hice pero no aparece XP en la lista
<fosco_> caminomaster: para que aparezca xp en la lista abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<flypp> caminomaster, hiciste el chroot, el grub-install y el update-grub2 antes de reiniciar?
<caminomaster> ejem, no
<caminomaster> hice esto: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<flypp> caminomaster, prueba con éste-> http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<caminomaster> esperen, creo que estoy mal...
<caminomaster> bueno... tengo el menu.lst
<caminomaster> ahí es donde debo añadir el xp, ciert?
<fosco_> caminomaster: menu.lst es del grub antiguo
<fosco_> que hace años no se usa en ubuntu
<fosco_> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<caminomaster> ajaja: 7.04
<fosco_> pufff
<fosco_> quita eso, no te va a servir para nada
<caminomaster> resumiendo: usaba este ubuntu, tuve que empezar a trabajar archivos corel y otraz razones, cambié a un disco winXP
<caminomaster> ahora necesito ordenar y 'backupear' todo lo que tenía
<caminomaster> por eso aún no reinstalo ni nada de eso
<caminomaster> la idea es que anden el XP y el ubuntu mientras
<fosco_> te va a costar mucho encontrar un manual de ese grub
<caminomaster> el caso es que parece que sí funciona el dichoso GRUB, pero estaba modo hidden y 3 segundos :S
<fosco_> busca en google por grub-legacy, quizá así tengas más suerte
<caminomaster> osea que no lo iba a ver ni a palo
<caminomaster> XD
<caminomaster> y el menu.lst trae comentado el manual dentro del archivo :D, así que creo que lo puedo editar :)
<caminomaster> thanks at all
<caminomaster> bye...
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> ya me funciona la lista del grub, pero no me entra al XP
<caminomaster> tengo que cambiar los valores del boot.ini del XP?
<mimecar> caminomaster: ese archivo no hay que modificarlo
<caminomaster> ok, mimecar
<caminomaster> el caso es que le doy click a esa entrada y no carga el xp
<mimecar> la configuración de grub no tiene nada que ver con ese archivo
<mimecar> si te funcionaba antes de instalar ubuntu no tienes que modificar nada
<caminomaster> lo que pasa es que el disco era el hd0, sin ubuntu
<caminomaster> ahora ubuntu es hd0, windows hd1
<mimecar> ¿has puesto la partición de ubuntu antes de la de windows?
<jorge4> Hola ¿Os funciona bien el pluing de Adobe Flash en Firefox?
<mimecar> jorge4: "funciona"
<jorge4> mimecar prueba a ver si puedes ver este documento a pantalla completa a ver si es otro problema: http://issuu.com/FormaticaFormacionEnLinea/docs/infomastercienciaseduca
<mimecar> ahora no estoy en linux
<jorge4> ah ok..
<jorge4> Bueno a ver si alguien puede hacer la prueba
<fosco_> jorge4: a pantalla completa solo veo un fondo negro
<jorge4> Si fosco eso me pasa a mi
<jorge4> el caso es que en Win si se ve bien...sera el puñetero pluing de Adobe...
<fosco_> seguramente
<jorge4> bien...bueno gracias por vuestra ayuda
<jorge4> voy a investigar
<flypp> jorge4, en chromium va, en firefox no
<caminomaster> mimecar, si.. cambié el orden, así que supongo que debo cambiar en el boot.ini multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) por multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)
<caminomaster> será?
<caminomaster> -odio el flashplayer... es el colmo que en XP puedo ver videos en MPC pero el flashplayer se traba :S
<jorge4> flypp voy a probarlo...estoy en la web de soporte de issuu y ya avisan que puede dar problemas en Linux. De todos modos les mandaré un correo, asi sabrán que hay personas que no pueden usar su sistema con Linux y Firefox
<mimecar> caminomaster: flash en windows recibe actualizaciones constantes
<caminomaster> y siguen siendo un asco
<caminomaster> es el colmo que flashplayer reproduzca mal sus propios formatos de video
<mimecar> caminomaster: usa vlc para ver los videos en flash
<mimecar> caminomaster: ¿cual es el formato de video de flash?
<caminomaster> si, uso MPC y va bien
<caminomaster> flv
<mimecar> flv es el formato que usa youtube
<caminomaster> exacto
<mimecar> pero no se si es un formato incluido en el estándar de flash
<caminomaster> youtube se traba, pero si bajo el video lo veo en MPC o mplayer2 y corre bien
<jorge4> flypp, efectivamente en Chromium va perfecto...gracias
<caminomaster> creo que flv=FLashVideo
<mimecar> ok
<caminomaster> volviendo a mi topic, será que debo actualizar el boot.ini de rdisk(0) a rdisk(1)?
<mimecar> pruebalo, aunque no es normal que pongas la partición de windows después de la de linux
<caminomaster> :/ rdo rdtoy leyendo...
<caminomaster> eso
<caminomaster> estoy leyendo
<caminomaster> intentaré de nuevo...
<caminomaster> hi
<caminomaster> acabo de leer la regla de los 3 'primer'
<mimecar> ?
<caminomaster> Win; instalar primero, primer disco, primera partición XD
<caminomaster> así que, reedité fstab y menu.lst
<caminomaster> y mañana a abrir el tiesto otra vez para cambiar par de jumpers :S
<caminomaster> hasta mañana
<mimecar> caminomaster: normalmente redimensionas la partición de windows e instalas linux detras
<caminomaster> como estos son discos separados...
<caminomaster> no sabía que el hd0 debía ser win
<caminomaster> novatadas de un no-novato
<mimecar> ya aprenderás
<caminomaster> si, pero de haber sabido hubiera dormido hace rato :(
<caminomaster> hasta mañana
<caminomaster> en COL son las6 am
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como acceder a un pc dentro de una lan usando no ip
<mimecar> tendrás que abrir puertos en el router
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe si despues de intalar ubuntu server con mysql abri q instalar mysql odbc
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe si despues de intalar ubuntu server con mysql abria  d instalar mysql odbc
<cesar18> esta en una red con winxp
<santiago> hola
<jachavez> buenos dias. alguno sabe si los controles de las ventanas en unity (CErrar, maximizar y minimzar) se pueden pasar a la derecha ?
<santiago> soy nuevo en este chat
<santiago> quiero hacer amigo
<mimecar> santiago: este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> para hablar tienes que usar el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot santiago
<kubot> santiago: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<santiago> ok
<santiago> gracias
<santiago> quiero saber si puedo instalar el navegador opra
<mimecar> me parece que tienes una versión para linux
<santiago> gracias
<santiago> estoy usando guadalinex 7
<mimecar> tendrás que descargarlo de la web de opera
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<santiago> ook
<rengo> alguien pasado usado virtual con ubuntu 11.4 en virtualbox  aparesen al teclear simbolos no letras. saben por que pasa? como soluciono?
<fosco_> jachavez: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<fosco_> eso pondrá los botones a la derecha
<XuMuK> alguien ha entendido bien la pregunta de rengo ?
<mimecar> XuMuK: :P
<XuMuK> mimecar, :) es que tio, yo no soy nativo de habla esañol_ pero aun asi))...
<XuMuK> "alguien pasado usado" que podría querer decirnos con eso? o_O
<rengo> al escribir una maquina virtual no me apresen letras tiene que apresen solo simbolos
<rengo> por ej: cuado escrobo apt-get en vez apreserme eso me aprese como simbolos raros
<GridCube> en la tty?
<GridCube> o en una terminal?
<rengo> sio consola
<nadiyama> Dios, ¿tan difícil es escribir en castellano?
<rengo> decis a mi?
<GridCube> simbolos raros como como cubitos de colores o letras raras?
<rengo> si
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> si que?
<GridCube> no hice una pregunta que se respondia con si
<GridCube> O_o
<rengo> sui pasa eso decis vos cubos /  a veces Çy perores no encutro en el teclado
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> ya se que te pasa
<rengo> eso psa escribir no paresen letras solo simbolos
<nadiyama> GridCube: no sé cómo lo haces para entenderle.
<GridCube> :) science!
<nadiyama> xD
<GridCube> rengo estuviste jugando con plymouth
<rengo> GridCube:  es me paSA VIRTUAL?
<rengo> GridCube:  RECIEN INSTALE ESA VIRTUAL PASO ESO
<GridCube> O_o eso si que no lo entendi
<GridCube> rengo, en minusculas por favor
<rengo> perdon se me escapò
<GridCube> ok
<rengo> termine instalar ubuntu una virtual reinicar pasa eso
<rengo> asta logerarme
<nadiyama> Yo desisto, me haré monje tibetano.
<GridCube> mira rengo tenes que cambiar la resolucion en la que estan trabajando tus tty
<rengo> GridCube: como hago eso
<rengo> GridCube:  como hace  cabio resolucion tty?
<GridCube> ya te digo
<GridCube> lo siento rengo :(
<GridCube> no puedo encontrar donde esta la solucion que yo use
<rengo> es ubuntu server
<rengo> es cuestion grub cabiar la resolcuin?
<rengo> *resolucion
<rengo> GridCube:  como hago?
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> no lo recuerdo
<rengo> eso vi google
<rengo> parese cuestion grub
<GridCube> O_o rengo odias a las particulas?
<rengo> cuado mante apretado mayusculas si aparesen las letras va cuado matengo aprestado al escribir
<rengo> particulas?
<GridCube> en, la, de, y,
<rengo> no lo se no me di icuenta
<GridCube> :)
<rengo> perdon ser to
<rengo> tonto a veces
<GridCube> :) rengo tenes que editar /etc/default/grub y hacer que se paresca a esto
<GridCube> http://pastebin.com/MiFd47RN
<rengo> gracias sos re buen chico
<fzeta> nas tardes salaos ;)
<simbioz_> hola
<simbioz_> tengo un problema, uso ubuntu 11.04 con gnome classic. Estaba navegando con el firefox 5 y se colgo el sistema, aparentemente sólo la X pues en este momento estoy logueado por ssh desde otra máquina.
<simbioz_> mi pregunta es : cómo puedo averiguar qué falló?
<simbioz_> revisé el Xorg.0.log, al final solo aparecen inumerables modelines
<simbioz_> acabo de matar el firefox y el sistema sigue colgado
<flypp> simbioz_, busca mensajes de errar en /var/log/syslog /var/log/dmesg
<flypp> también puedes hacer un top y ver si hay algún proceso saturando la cpu o la memoria/swap están llenas
<rengo> cosulta. base pc virtual. se pude crear muchas mas?
<rengo> especie maquina virtual maestrao plantilla?
<eldank> hola, por favor podrian ayudarme a ponerle alertas de sonido a mi ubuntu 11.04 ya que no se como hacerlo. el sistema operativo no me avisa con un sonido cuando me advierte si quiero cerrar grupos de ventanas, al vaciar la papelera, al cambiar a pagina anterior siguinte y ese tipo de sonidos de alertas. ¿como lo soluciono?
<simbioz_> flypp: el uso de la cpu es mínimo y hay memoria disponible. sin embargo encontré esto en el syslog:
<simbioz_> Jun 25 12:19:31 ntrh3 kernel: [531073.949956] compiz[7380]: segfault at 18 ip 00850d99 sp bf913820 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.6[812000+d5000]
<flypp> pues nada, reinicia gdm/kdm que de eso no lo recuperas
<flypp> ése error me suena tela de Debian Squeeze
<flypp> lo había solventado actualizando los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica
<flypp> por casualidad tienes tarjeta gráfica nvidia?
<simbioz_> tengo ati
<simbioz_> usando driver libre
<simbioz_> maté el compiz pero sigue igual
<flypp> es que ya no vas a poder hacer más. Toca reiniciar el gestor de sesiones
<simbioz_> intentaré ir matando proceso por proceso aver qué pasa :D
<flypp> simbioz_, dudo que lo solventes así. No sé si con un "metacity --replace &" podrías hacer algo, pero creo que te tocará reiniciar gdm
<eldank> hola, por favor podrian ayudarme a ponerle alertas de sonido a mi ubuntu 11.04 ya que no se como hacerlo. el sistema operativo no me avisa con un sonido cuando me advierte si quiero cerrar grupos de ventanas, al vaciar la papelera, al cambiar a pagina anterior siguinte y ese tipo de sonidos de alertas. ¿como lo soluciono?
<cryss> buenas una vez instalado ubuntu cuanto espacio ocupa?
<simbioz_> eldank: creo que en opciones de sonido puedes configurar eso
<cryss> alguein tiene una idea?
<mimecar> cryss: unos 4 GB
<eldank> si, ya lo he intententado pero no reproduce la alerta que yo le pido, solo un da un sonido que aveces sale y otras no, aveces se escucha y aveces no
<eldank> amigos, ¿alguien aqui usa xchat?, para que me ayude a poner la alerta de sonido solo a los mensajes que vienen dirigidos a mi , y no escuchar esta alerta cada vez que ustedes escriban.
<mimecar> no uso xchat
<nadiyama> Y yo tengo desactivadas las alertas de sonido xD
<flypp> eldank, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4298
<eldank> ok, amigo gracias
<ubuntinun> hola
<ubuntinun> Tenía instalado Ubuntu y he instalado Windows, he ido a recuperar el grub
<ubuntinun> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB     , pero a la hora de hacer el chroot me pone
<ubuntinun> chroot: no se puede ejecutar la orden «/bin/bash»: Formato de ejecutable incorrecto    por qué? por favor
<adrian15> Tu distribución es de 64 bit no es así ?
<flypp> ubuntinun, estás usando la misma versión en el cd live y el sistema instalado?
<flypp> no puedes usar un live-cd de 32bits para recuperar un sistema de 64bits y viceversa
<ubuntinun> flypp: nu
<ubuntinun> oki ty
<ubuntinun> :) adioos :3
<adrian15> Voy a ir actualizando lo de "Recuperar grub" de la guia ubuntu que está algo abandonado.
<ser_> hola
<ser_> buenos dias
<ser_> hola arp
<ser_> bueno alguien sabe como hacer que ubuntu detecte automaticamente  wirilles
<ser_> wiriles
<arp-> wireless?
<ser_> si si
<arp-> no te figura en el Network Manager?
<flypp> ser_, asegúrate de que el sistema reconoce tu tarjeta inalámbrica-> ifconfig -a
<flypp> te tendría que aparecer un interface wlan0
<flypp> si es así, comprueba que detecta redes-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ser_> network manager no tengo la apricaciono hay donde estan las conexiones no figura sola de de cable
<arp-> abre una terminal
<ser_> y cuando pongo ipconfig -a
<arp-> ipconfig?
<arp-> lee bien
<arp-> ifconfig -a
<ser_> y cuando pongo ipconfig -a
<arp-> iFconfig con F
<ser_> aparece una eth0
<arp-> ser_
<ser_> y otra lo
<ser_> bucle local
<arp-> enla terminal pone: sudo iwconfig
<ser_> el tema es que desde windows seven veo la conexion wiriless de mi vecina
<ser_> y desde ubuntu nop
<arp-> ser_
<ser_> mariana
<arp-> sudo iwconfig
<ser_> no wireless extensions
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: lspci
<arp-> te va dar una lista, y ahi busca la placa wireless
<arp-> y copiame ese pedazo aqui
<Nando> arp-, pero es bien raro por lo general Ubuntu configura los controladores en la instalacion
<arp-> no
<arp-> aveces no l ohace
<ser_> tiene que decir wiriless?
<arp-> ser
<demonik> hello
<arp-> vas a ver la marca de la placa
<arp-> o algo que haga referencia a una wifi
<demonik> cual camara/
<ser_> todo lo que veo es marca ati o amd
<arp-> copiame toda la salida de lspci
<arp-> a un pastebin
<arp-> no se si tenes coneccion x cable en esa maquina
<arp-> y dispones de inernet
<ser_> estoy en la pc de escritorio ahora con la notebook al lado espera haber que buedo hacer
<ser_> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ve/es/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3955548-3955548-4173268-4250798.html
<ser_> esa son las especificaciones de la note
<arp-> ah
<arp-> una broadcom
<ser_> bradcom 802.11b/g/n
<ser_> ajam
<ser_> hay la encontre en la lista
<arp-> a ver intentemos con el driver comun
<arp-> sudo modprobe b43
<ser_> listo ahora
<arp-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ser_> wlan0: error mientras se obtenian las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone: lspci
<arp-> y copiame toda la linea de broadcom
<ser_> network controller:  Broadcom corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<arp-> ok
<ser_> si veia la conexion de mi vecina desde win la tendria que ver desde ubuntu supuse = lo que quisiera es que me detecte las conexiones la pc solita para cuando vaya o salga por hay
<ser_> como en win
<arp-> dejame ver
<arp-> el tema es el driver
<ser_> habra?
<arp-> estoy viendo cual usan
<arp-> si deberia haber
<arp-> ya vengo
<ser_> ok me voy hacer algo de tomar
<Nando> ser_, http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8076795/_Ubuntu_-Broadcom-BCM4313-y-Aircrack-_funciona_.html
<Nando> ser_, prueba no se si funciona
<ser_> me fijo y les comento si funciona
<arp-> esos drivers usan WL
<arp-> horrible!
<ser_> no recuerdo si instale el linux 64bit o 32 instalo los 2 drivers?
<arp-> no
<arp-> solo va andar 1
<arp-> pone: uname -a
<arp-> ser_, igual esos drivers usan WL
<arp-> algo horrible realmente
<arp-> pero we
<arp-> si no te queda otra...
<ser_> me parece que ubuntu para notebook venia solo en 32
<arp-> pone: uname -a
<arp-> ser_, deberias haber  instalado 10.10 x64 normal
<ser_> bueno despues quisas lo haga para practicar recuerdo como hacerlo
<ser_> sin arruinar windows
<ser_> puse uname -a
<arp-> ok
<arp-> y que sale
<ser_> linux ho-425 2.6.35-28-generic  50-ubuntu smp fri
<arp-> aps
<arp-> es de 32bit
<arp-> ...
<ser_> si es el unico que decia notebook
<ser_> cuando lo descargue
<ser_> bueno no importa instalo el drivers de 32 bits
<ser_> sigo
<arp-> asi es
<arp-> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<arp-> ahi lo bajas
<arp-> el de 32Bit
<ser_> tengo un problema
<ser_> cuando uso el comando ismod me dice la
<ser_> quizo decir : la orden insmod del paquete module init tools
<ser_> ismod | grep "b43|ssb|wl"
<ser_> me  parece que no funciona el tutorial ese
<cousteau> ser_, si con "notebook" te refieres a "portátil", cualquier ubuntu te sirve
<cousteau> si te refieres a "netbook" mejor algo ligerito (yo en el mío le puse Lubuntu y va como un tiro)
<ser_> ismod: orden no encontrada
<ser_> si si aparte estoy aprendiendo por eso voy a poner a full la comfiguracion de este es lo que quiero
<ser_> y despues veo, todabia sigo sin que me reconozca wireless
<ser_> arp- tu no duermes?
<arp-> ?
<arp-> ser_ ya dormi
<arp-> me levane hace 2 horas
<ser_> a bien yo a las 13 me desperte
<arp-> jje
<ser_> bueno fui todo bien asta que descomprimi el archibo dentro de la carpeta
<ser_> despues entre dentro de ella
<arp-> tenes que pasar a root
<ser_> puse sudo make clean
<arp-> ok
<ser_> es que puse sudo -s
<arp-> ok
<arp-> no lei
<ser_> despues puse sudo make
<ser_> en esa dos me dio como eror en uno me dijo q no encontron el archivo
<arp-> es probable que el make no te anda, te faltan librerias para compilar
<ser_> mira que ya actualize anoche
<arp-> no
<arp-> las librerias van aparte
<ser_> a
<ser_> y que puedo hacer
<arp-> conecta la maquina x cable
<arp-> e instala lo necesario para compilar
<ser_> y como se que es lo necesario jajaja ya estoy en pesado
<ser_> y no quiero serlo
<arp-> yo t digo
<ser_> ok espera
<arp-> ser_:  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<dsadasdddddAD> SOY SER
<arp-> ok
<dsadasdddddAD> ya puse esta descargando
<arp-> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<arp-> ok
<dsadasdddddAD> u tengo una version vieja de firefox jeje re pediweño jaja
<dsadasdddddAD> llisto termino+
<arp-> ok
<arp-> dejame ver
<arp-> en que paquete venia insmod
<arp-> a er escribi: istmod
<cousteau> dsadasdddddAD, es ele ese mod, no i ese mod
<cousteau> lsmod (LSMOD pero en minúsculas)
<arp-> es insmod
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> lsmod
<arp-> yo lei mal
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> dsadasdddddAD
<arp-> entra a la carpeta
<arp-> donde bajaste el driver
<dsadasdddddAD> listo
<arp-> pone: pwd
<arp-> estar realmente ahi?
<dsadasdddddAD> si estoy dentro de la carpeta q yo cree
<arp-> sudo make clean
<paco_> server irc.undenet.org
<dsadasdddddAD> y hay esta el driver descomprimido
<arp-> entra a la capreta de driver
<arp-> tambien
<dsadasdddddAD> ahy esta
<arp-> ok
<arp-> sudo make clean
<cousteau> a veces todos los problemas de wifi se arreglan actualizando (por cable, claro)
<cousteau> ¿qué versión de ubuntu es?
<dsadasdddddAD> inmake[1]: se ingresa al directorio «/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic»
<dsadasdddddAD> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generi
<arp-> 10.10 corretico
<arp-> cousteau
<cousteau> bien
<arp-> dsadasdddddAD
<arp-> ahora
<arp-> cousteau lo tiene actualizado al dia
<cousteau> pues yo es que lo primero intentaría actualizar por ethernet
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> actualizado o recién instalado?
<cousteau> que no es lo mismo
<dsadasdddddAD> ya esta actualizado hace hs
<arp-> actualizo
<arp-> dsadasdddddAD
<dsadasdddddAD> recien instalado y actualizado
<arp-> sudo make
<dsadasdddddAD> ahora si
<dsadasdddddAD> todo bien por lo q se ve
<dsadasdddddAD> listo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora segui con el tutorial
<arp-> como te indica
<dsadasdddddAD> bueno despues te comento
<arp-> ok
<dsadasdddddAD> ismod | grep "b43|ssb|wl"
<dsadasdddddAD> No se ha encontrado la orden «ismod», quizás quiso decir:
<dsadasdddddAD>  La orden «insmod» del paquete «module-init-tools» (main)
<dsadasdddddAD>  La orden «lsmod» del paquete «module-init-tools» (main)
<dsadasdddddAD> ismod: orden no encontrada
<mimecar> dsadasdddddAD: usa pastebin
<dsadasdddddAD> ok perdon
<cousteau> y es lsmod, no ismod
<dsadasdddddAD> ok gracias
<ser_> bueno ya termine
<ser_> ahora dice que hay q esperar voy a reiniciar por las dudas
<ser_> ups sigue sin funcionar
<HeyPico> Hola
<ser_> hola
<HeyPico> he puesto un DVD regrabable en mi unidad de CD/DVD
<HeyPico> y no me deja borrar los archivos que hay dentro, por qué? dice "unidad de sólo lectura"
<HeyPico> plis
<ser_> pero el cd es regrabable?
<HeyPico> sep
<HeyPico> es un DVD RW
<HeyPico> de 4.7GB
<HeyPico> :(¿?
<cousteau> y la unidad de cd regraba dvds?
<cousteau> porque a lo mejor es CDRW/DVD
<HeyPico> sep
<HeyPico> regraba
<HeyPico> D: pero hay alguna forma
<cousteau> ah, además en un DVD no puedes "borrar los archivos" sin más, a menos que esté en formato UDF (o algo así)
<HeyPico> de mirarlo?
<HeyPico> am entonces ok
<HeyPico> cousteau: cómo los borro
<HeyPico> ???
<ser_> arp-
<HeyPico> spoof?
<HeyPico> xd
<cousteau> sólo puedes borrar todo el disco y escribirlo de nuevo, o convertir el disco a formato UDF
<HeyPico> cousteau: yap, entonces
<HeyPico> cómo puedo borrar todo eso y grabar una iso?
<cousteau> si quieres borrar todo el disco y grabar una ISO, con cualquier grabador de CDs puedes
<cousteau> brasero, por ejemplo
<HeyPico> pero es que
<HeyPico> no me aparece nada de brasero, ya que grabé antes en mi DVD
<HeyPico> y si pruebo a mover mi iso al DVD me dice unidad de sólo lectura
<cousteau> si lo que quieres es hacer que el disco sea regrabable, lo primero tendrás que formatearlo en UDF, no sé con qué programas se puede hacer...
<HeyPico> :S
<cousteau> HeyPico, no es "mover la iso al dvd", es botón derecho > grabar imagen
<cousteau> y te saldrá el programa para grabar discos
<HeyPico> grasias :3
<HeyPico> La unidad está ocupada. Asegúrese que otra aplicación no lo esté usando  omg
<serggg> bueno sigue sin funcionar la wireless
<HeyPico> ya va :^^
<serggg> ya vuelvo 15 min
<HeyPico> bye ;D
<serggg> arp
<serggg> me di cuenta que tampoco me reconoce el bluetooth
<dannyLopez> oigan mi mouse no se mueve
<dannyLopez> como reinicio mi mouse)
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está rota hoy
<dannyLopez> eso veo
<omikron4> chicos, holas... tengo un problema, houston y me parece grave... :)
<adrian15> omikron4: Menos mal. Ya me empezaba a aburrir.
<omikron4> tamto ubuntu como backtrack, cuando estan el tiempo en que el ordenador se pone a reposar... todo cambia...
<omikron4> ya no escribo pues me escribe en simbolos como alpha beta, flechas etc
<omikron4> y tambien si pongo el firefox.. despues de cerrarlo.... pues ya no puedo escribir y debo reiniciar
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Tu mouse... es externo... si lo quitas y lo vuelves a poner entonces funciona ?
<omikron4> es cosa de ubuntu? es que backtrack tambien es de ubuntu
<omikron4> hablo del teclado .. no del mouse adrian15
<dannyLopez> adrian15 ► es de un portatil .)
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Mira yo tengo un portatil con un trackpad y luego tengo un ratón conectado por cable usb.
<omikron4> si, es una laptop, aunque uso raton. externo
<dannyLopez> por eso puse que era de un portatil jeje o sea si es el touch pad del Pc
<omikron4> entonces... es problema del raton???
<adrian15> omikron4: Qué usas gnome?
<omikron4> gnome clasic
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Tú trabajas y el ratón se traba de repente... o ya no te funciona cuando entras a las X (pantalla de login) por primera vez?
<dannyLopez> omikron4 ► no se je, lo que se es que la otra ves vi como puedo reiniciar el mouse sin reiniciar el Pc
<dannyLopez> adrian15 ► la segunda opcion
<adrian15> omikron4: Y lo de reposar es "dormir" o "hibernar" ?
<omikron4> pero... en fin.. yo tengo problema del teclado que se desconfigura.. cuando le llega el tiempo del reposo.. por ejemplo en 5 minutos... y ya tengo que reiniciar
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Y esto te pasa siempre o algunas veces sí, o algunas veces no ?
<dannyLopez> adrian15 ► solo hoy
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Y ya has probado a reiniciar ?
<dannyLopez> el Pc?
<dannyLopez> es que empece a hacer una descarga
<omikron4> lo de reposar, aunque lo tengo desactivado.. hace lo que le sale de los circuitos.... es eso que en 5 minutos reposa el disco, aunque este viendo una peli... la sigo viendo pero lo hace igual y ya no puedo pulsar la tecla F para que vuelva a pantalla normal
<omikron4> lo malo es que me lo hace en los dos sistemas
<omikron4> y los dos son de ubuntu
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Ajá. Lo comento para descartar que sea por algo que hayas instalado o si es un bug pasajero.
<adrian15> omikron4: Reposar el disco... de esto si que no he tocado. No sé qué decirte.
<omikron4> lo que me pregunto... es que demonios tiene que ver el reposar el disco con el teclado... y encima es que todo son simbolos y lo peor es que pierden las letras su valor no se si en ascii y en hexadecimal... eso que se usa en programacion para indicar que debes apretar la tecla.. por ejemplo la 142.. cosas asi
<mimecar> se apaga el sistema entero, claro que tiene que ver
<omikron4> me refiero a esto..
<omikron4> 		if val == 102 or val == 70: # Letra F - Fullscreen
<omikron4> 			if self.fullscreen:
<mimecar> en programación se puede comparar con la letra o con el código de la tecla
<omikron4> porque si correspondiera a los mismos valores no habria problema... supongo
<mimecar> corresponderá a f y F
<omikron4> ya... pero el tema.. mimecar, es.... que le pasa al pc o al teclado que se desconfigura y ya no puedo escribir y tengo que reiniciar???
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<omikron4> si mimecar
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si hay algún bug reportado?
<omikron4> mimecar: los dos.. tanto el bt5 como el natty
<omikron4> y en los dos me pasa lo mismo
<omikron4> lo que acabo de hacer es subir el valor de considerar el equipo inactivo a dos hora... a ver que pasa.. y no me lo hace por lo menos en 5 minutos...
<omikron4> voy a estar un rato parado a ver que pasa
<adrian15> omikron4: Si estás parado y te salta a los 5 minutos igual es que has de reiniciar algún servicio para que te coja esa modificación.
<omikron4> parece que tiene que ver con el tiempo que pone en el salvapantallas
<omikron4> porque ahora he estado 5 minutos. lo he subido a dos horas y ya no lo hace... voy a bajarlo a dos minutos a ver..
<cousteau> si algo pasa a lso 5 minutos de inactividad, échale la culpa al salvapantallas
<omikron4> cousteau: , pero tambien en bt5 kde?
<omikron4> voy a esperar
<cousteau> omikron4, pos supongo
<omikron4> €ßŧø €ß łø @↓€ þæßæ ← łø @↓€ @↓→€¶→æ €»þł→¢æ¶
<omikron4> es o .... que le pasa
<omikron4> he cortado y pegado
<omikron4> pegado lo que estoy escribiendo ahora...  si escribo es asi... €ŧø €ß łø @↓€ ħæ←
<omikron4> bueno.. que os ha parecido el tema... del teclado??
<omikron4> he tenido que reiniciar para poder escribir normal
<omikron4> y he vuelto a subir el valor del menu del salvapantallas a considerar el equipo inactivo a las dos horas
<omikron4> porque en realidad esta vez me cambio el tema del teclado a los dos minutos, tal como habia puesto en ese menu
<cryss> Hola como puedo hace rpara poder acceder a mi servidor por sftp
<cryss> tengo un servidor con ubuntu 10.10
<cryss> pero no logro acceder
<cryss> tengo otro con centos y si me deja
<cryss> ecambio el de ubuntu no
<Smatic> holas
<cryss> hola
<cryss> alguien me podria ayudar?
<omikron4> bueno.. parece que es un bug.. del nuevo kernel. probare con un kernel anterior.. ←æ nø “æ·· jøð€¶
<fzeta> ieep!
<flypp> ieep fzeta
<omikron4> como se desactiva el teclado de la laptop?
<omikron4> segun estoy viendo es la tecla Alt Gr
<omikron4> ya encontre el problema.. es una tecla que se engancha del laptop... desde que el niño me echo agua al teclado no funciono bien
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-26
<dannyLopez> que prigrama de edición musical me pueden recomendar, que no tengan muchas dependencias
<raffles496> hola a todos estoy a punto de migrar de fedora 14 a ubuntu 10.04 pero no se como exportar los usuarios, recuerdo que habia un documento con las ID de los usuarios ya que estas estan salteadas y no tienen un orden saben de que documento se trata y si podre usarlo en ubuntu
<iAlejo> Hola
<iAlejo> alguien puede ayudarme con un problemilla?
<iAlejo> Alguien que sepa un poco de python puede ayudarme?
<eldank> hola amigos, saludos. les escribo para conocer su opinión entorno a que programa me recomiendan que sea muy parecido al derive, este programa es para hacer calculos como derivadas, integrales etc. y es un muy buen graficador. De antemano gracias por sus respuestas
<chilicuil> !detalles iAlejo
<kubot> iAlejo: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<iAlejo> gracias kubot y chilicuil parece ser que he resuelto el problema montando python-dev ya que el error decia que no encontraba python.h, sin embargo me gustaria preguntar si alguno de ustedes ha probado demogrid?
<chilicuil> eldank: geogebra hace buenos graficos, pero no hace derivadas ni integrales, no conozco mucho del tema, se de un programa para matematicas que se llama sage, probablemente te sirva, pero necesitarias hecharle un viztaso, tambien esta http://www.wolframalpha.com/ que al parecer te integra, deriva y grafica desde el navegador
<chilicuil> iAlejo: oh genial =), demogrid.., nop lo siento yo no =S
<eldank> uuuhhhhmmm, ok voy a echarle un vistaso, gracias brother
<D-Dalus> perdon, alguien sabe cual codificación de caracteres occidentales no incluye tildes?? (lamento preguntar aca, sé que no es el medio adecuado)
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> sabrá alguien como elimnar parte del grob
<rommel> pues cuando prendo la pc ya casi esta llena la pantalla cuando boya a legir si arranco con linux o windos?
<GridCube> tenes que borrar kernels que ya no uses
<GridCube> se fue
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien me puede ayudar para borrar el grop de mi pc
<asarch> Hola
<asarch> Bienvenido
<YiNyAnG2587> grx grx
<GridCube> pero este rommel se va antes de que le pueda decir
<GridCube> che
<marcomvh> lol
<asarch> Suele pasar con la gente nueva
<asarch> :-P
<Osmodivs> hm...
<Osmodivs> Hola. Cada vez que entro a Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits, me pide el password del KeyRing 3 veces, e arreglado para que lo recuerde, pero nuna lo hace, cada vez que entro me lo vuelve a pedir 3 veces, ¿hay alguna forma de arreglar este molesto BUG?
<mimecar> poner todas las actualizaciones
<Itxshell> buen dia a todos en la sala
<Osmodivs> bUENos dias
<Osmodivs> Hola. Cada vez que entro a Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits, me pide el password del KeyRing 3 veces, e arreglado para que lo recuerde, pero nuna lo hace, cada vez que entro me lo vuelve a pedir 3 veces, ¿hay alguna forma de arreglar este molesto BUG?
<mimecar> Osmodivs: ¿has actualizado el sistema?
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  Claro, es un problema que lleva meses, pense que podia aguantarlo, pero no, es muy molesto.
<mimecar> cuantos programas tienes que guardan la información en el keyring?
<Osmodivs> mime, son 12
<Osmodivs> pero es de la red, correos electronicos y paginas. Eso son los passwords que graba el KeyRing, ¿no?
<mimecar> si
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Entonces son 12
<mimecar> o desactivas los programas que se cargan al inicio o configuras el keyring
<Osmodivs> Si los desactivo, entonces tendria que recordar cada Password de Internet? prefiero configurar, si eso no significa borrar, entonces si, ¿como le hago para configurar?
<mimecar> mira en las opciones del keyring
<mimecar> no uso ese programa
<mimecar> si has dado permiso a cada programa, como mucho debería pedirte una vez el password
<Osmodivs> mimecar, Creo que ni siquiera deberia pedirmelo, ya que hay una opcion que sirve para que recuerde mis Passwords, de todas formas ya reporte el BUG
<moni> hola pantalla de acceso no me deja entrar después de aver instalado kubuntu-desktop
<esmirlin> hola chicos! sabéis si el iPhone 4 es compatible con ubuntu 10.04
<esmirlin> ?
<Vianstak> esmirlin==> wenas
<esmirlin> ^^
<Arlette> Buenos días, bonjour, guten morgen y ya no me sé más ;)
<dylan66> bon giorno
<esmirlin> Arlette: Sbah aljer! bon día, buon giorno
<rayo1> alguien me explica por que el teclado y el raton pasan atraves de x-window ?
<Arlette> esmirlin: Genial :D
<esmirlin> Arlette: soy traductor :P
<Arlette> esmirlin: Cultura general, u know :3
<esmirlin> jaja
<esmirlin> en árabe es muy bonito Sbah aljer ^^^
<esmirlin> alguien me puede decir qué ordenador de sobremesa montarme para que corra kubuntu a la perfección¿?
<nadiyama> Prácticamente cualquiera.
<nadiyama> El mayor problema para sistemas linux es el trackpad y las tarjetas wifi.
<nadiyama> El resto está totalmente soportado y funcional.
<esmirlin> nadiyama: el problema es que tengo un acer travelmate 5520G, el cual ha perdido totalmente el monitor... más que nada me lo cargué completamente xD y me gustaría usarlo como sobremesa, pero me he dado cuenta de que kubuntu no va todo lo ligero que debiera, parece que le cuesta mucho
<rayo1> alguien me explica por que el teclado y el raton pasan atraves de x-window ?
<nadiyama> esmirlin: será por la tarjeta gráfica.
<esmirlin> nadiyama: por eso estoy usando ahora bodhilinux (ubuntu 10.04 + las últimas versiones de e17) pero hay cositas de ese sistema que no me gustan... como el emplazamiento inteligente de las ventanas (cuando las acercas a las esquinas y éstas se maximizan en la mitad de la pantalla, que es me resulta muy útil para mi trabajo
<nadiyama> Pues primero di las especifiaciones del equipo a ver si es cosa del hardware o del SO.
<esmirlin> el hecho de que ubuntu haya puesto por defecto unity me ha matado porque no me parece funcional, y gnome shell está tan virgen que no es muy funcional aún
<Arlette> esmirlin: Yo tengo una pc con dual core y me corré de pelos :D
<esmirlin> nadiyama: http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/TravelMate5520G/TravelMate5520Gsp2.shtml
<esmirlin> Arlette: qué pc tienes¿? creo que el mío tmb es dual core
<Arlette> esmirlin: Procesador: Dual Core 2.0, 1GB de ram y 240GB en DD; también tengo 350mb de tarjeta de vídeo integral, es intel family no sé que.
<esmirlin> Arlette: es más o menos como el mío, lo que no tengo muy claro es lo de la versión de 32 y 64 bits... aunque mi pc es de 64 siempre le instalo la de 32
<Arlette> esmirlin: La mía es de 34bits
<esmirlin> Arlette: pero en qué puede influir instalar la versión de 32 en un AMD 64b?
<Arlette> esmirlin: La vdd ps ni idea pero creo que te pone tortuga la pc ps por la diferencia.
<Arlette> esmirlin: Es caso tal de que sea de 64 a una de 32
<nadiyama> esmirlin: igualmente puedes usar el escritorio clásico en Ubuntu, aparte de Unity.
<Arlette> esmirlin: Es caso contrario ps no creo que pase algo malo
<nadiyama> Arlette: smirlin: la única diferencia es el soporte a más de 4gb de memoria RAM, lejos de eso no tiene un impacto que se haga notar en el rendimiento o funcionalidad.
<esmirlin> nadiyama: es que para usar el escritorio clásico no me merece la pena, porque el emplazamiento de ventanas inteligente no funciona ahí :S y prefiero e17 a gnome, es mucho mejor
<nadiyama> esmirlin: el emplazamiento inteligente creo que sí funciona, sólo debes activar el plugin en el CCSM.
<esmirlin> compiz?
<esmirlin> ccsm?
<nadiyama> Sí, compizconfig-settings-manager
 * Arlette anda aprendiendo cosas nuevas :3
<esmirlin> ahhh claro, es que ecomorph (gestor de efectos en e17) creo que no lo lleva :S
<esmirlin> Arlette: qué aprendes¿? :P
<Arlette> esmirlin: Lo que dice nadiyama
<nadiyama> Si usa compiz puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios y configurarlo a tu gusto.
<esmirlin> puede que sea viable instalar compiz con el gestor de ventanas e17
<nadiyama> Y por cierto, ya que dices que unity no te gusta y gnome shell está muy verde, quizás te interese pantheon shell, el nuevo entorno de escritorio que el equipo de elementary os está haciendo.
<nadiyama> Es como gnome, con añadidos de unity y más claridad.
<esmirlin> nadiyama: anda no tenía ni idea! y va a ser oficial para elementary o va a portarse a otras distros¿? voy a echarle un vistazo, la verdad es que estoy muy enamorado de e17, sólo me falta un oxygen portado a e17 ya que el gtk sí que lo tenemos, y creo que los iconos andan por ahí también
<nadiyama> Será oficial elementary y quien quiera usarlo en otras distribuciones lo podrá hacer, es código abierto y usarán launchpad, por lo que lo que se podrá instalar con Ubuntu.
<esmirlin> genial
<esmirlin> voy a echarle un vistazo a ver cómo va, me encanta probar las cositas nuevas de escritorio xD
<esmirlin> porque ya que no sé hacer nada de desarrollo y tal... en fin soy un puto paquete xD
<nadiyama> Tienen que sobreescribirlo todo para GTK3
<nadiyama> Ahora mismo está, pero para GTK2 y en un desarrollo bastante temprano.
<nadiyama> Y usará el mismo compiz que Ubuntu, por lo que el plugin que te gusta también estará disponible.
<mceron> chale
<Vianstak> un mexicano
<Vianstak> mceron==> wenas
<mceron> holas
<mceron> como estamos
<Vianstak> vientos
<mceron> soy nuevo  en esto asi que estamos conociendo
<Vianstak> mceron==> igual yo en el linux
<mceron> pero me late
<Vianstak> si esta muy weno
<Vianstak> que distro usas?
<mceron> obtienes muchas cosas y con pocas cosas
<mceron> Ubuntu
<mceron> o fedora
<Vianstak> yo quiero probar debian
<mceron> por ahora estamos con Ubuntu
<mceron> sii
<Vianstak> ya lo descargue
<mceron> ya no he podido descargarlo
<Vianstak> yo crero que para mañana lo instalo
<Vianstak> usa el torrent
<mceron> por que la pc de mi casa saure el disco
<Vianstak> yo lo baje directo
<mceron> asi
<mceron> que liga usaste
<Vianstak> mmmm
<Vianstak> dejame te la paso
<mceron> ok
<Vianstak> pero tienes que escoger tu ingenieria
<Vianstak> bueno la de la maquina
<mceron> si
<Vianstak> http://www.debian.org/CD/ checa aqui los disco
<Vianstak> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Vianstak> y este por si es una lap
<mceron> si es lap
<Vianstak> segun ahi encuentras la mejor opcion
<Vianstak> de linux
<mceron> ok
<mceron> te agradesco
<Vianstak> pero creo que no esta muy actualizada
<Vianstak> naaa! de que
<mceron> pero es la ventaja de que se puede actualizar
<Vianstak> para eso son estos canales
<mceron> esacto
<Vianstak> si pero me refiero a la pagina
<mceron> ok
<Vianstak> yo voy a instalar mint en una lap y debian en una pc de escritorio
<Vianstak> y en esta tengo ubuntu
<mceron> igual yo
<mceron> en una pc quiero fedora
<mceron> y en mi lap probar los que mas pueda
<Vianstak> creo que mint para lap esta bien
<Vianstak> aunque en esta tengo ubuntu y jala de no manches (tambien es lap)
<WDwd> hola
<WDwd> alguien me dice, por favor
<esmirlin> wenas
<WDwd> cuánto suele tener la caché de un pc normal?
<WDwd> 1MB, 2MB, etc.
<esmirlin> ni idea
<WDwd> :( bueno, gracias por contestar
<mimecar> WDwd: depende de la cpu que tengas
<WDwd> mm
<WDwd> y cuánto suele tener una CPU?
<mimecar> busca información del micro que tiene tu pc
<WDwd> ok
<WDwd> el micro es lo mismo que el CPU?
<mimecar> puedes tener 512 KB p más
<mimecar> si
<WDwd>          product: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<WDwd>           vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<WDwd>           physical id: 7
<WDwd>           bus info: cpu@0
<WDwd>           width: 64 bits
<mimecar> 1 minuto sin hablar por pegar el texto
<nadiyama> Pobre.
<WDwd> listo ya lo encontré, gracias, adiós :)
<WDwd> cuídense
<mimecar> nadiyama: pobre por?
<nadiyama> Por la mudez.
<mimecar> si pegas mucho texto salta la protección
<mceron> jajajajaja
<esmirlin> nadiyama, ya le he echado un vistazo al shell de elementary
<esmirlin> pinta bien
<esmirlin> ^^
<nadiyama> esmirlin: además plank (el dock inferior) hace uso de los accesos directos de Unity, como nueva ventana, ventana de incógnito, etc que pusieron en Chromium.
<esmirlin> nadiyama, suena muy interesante la verdad
<nadiyama> Lo malo es que dudo que esté listo para fin de año siquiera.
<esmirlin> hombre, supongo que será mejor que madure... ya te digo, no sé cuántas veces he instalado Ubuntu Gnome Remix (Ubuntu + GTK3) y al final siempre lo acabo borrando porque no vale para nada :S
<esmirlin> sabéis si existe alguna comunidad gay linux?¿
<Vianstak> esmirlin==> no cereo que tenga que ver una cosa con la otra
<Vianstak> pero pues buscale
<esmirlin> Vianstak, claro que no tiene que ver una cosa con otra... pero es difícil encontrar a un hombre que le interese linux y los penes a la vez :P
<Vianstak> pues busca el la lista de canales este es un canal de soporte
<lokvendra> hola
<lokvendra> necesito ayuda tengo problemas al iniciar sistema
<mimecar> !ask lokvendra
<kubot> lokvendra: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lokvendra> intente isntalar natty
<lokvendra> al reiniciar con el live cd que es un tarje SD
<lokvendra> devuelve error
<carlosubuntu_> que error?
<XuMuK> hola
<lokvendra> input0
<lokvendra> y uunos numeros en aumento
<carlosubuntu_> pero has instalado natty?
<lokvendra> 2240.31373
<mimecar> ¿como has pasado la iso al live cd?
<lokvendra> si
<mimecar> a la memoria sd
<lokvendra> asi es
<lokvendra> es una netbook con w7 y antes tenia xubuntu
<lokvendra> pero me dejo de funcionar el arranque dual
<lokvendra> no pude entrar mas al xubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cómo has pasado la iso?
<lokvendra> con linuxusbcreator
<mimecar> ¿por qué  no has usado unetbootin?
<lokvendra> por que ya lo conocia y use ese
<lokvendra> pero no puedor entrar al w7 tampoco
<Nando> lokvendra, unetbootin no falla
<esmirlin> chicos conocéis aplicaciones para ubuntu basadas en e17?
<lokvendra> error de grub rescue
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> ahora me encuentro luego de iniciar con la SD cn natty
<lokvendra> se detiene la instalacion y devuelve
<lokvendra> que no encuentra los archivos de sistrema
<lokvendra> y se repite el mensaje
<lokvendra> usb 3-1 usb disconncet, adres 35
<mimecar> pasa la iso con unetbootin
<lokvendra> asi hace varios minutos
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> me queda la duda que se rompio algo
<lokvendra> el grub
<lokvendra> el arranca  dual
<mimecar> si estas iniciando desde la sd, grub no se usa
<lokvendra> tampoco puedo ingresar al w7
<lokvendra> eso es lo que no entiendo...
<lokvendra> retiro la SD
<carlosubuntu_> menu grub iniciaba?
<lokvendra> aparece un menu
<XuMuK> lokvendra, te puedo decir como entrar al w7 manualmente, si sabes en que particion esta...
<lokvendra> con varias opciones
<mimecar> lokvendra: estas haciendo 3 cosas al mismo tiempo
<lokvendra> si tiene 4 particiones
<lokvendra> sdv 4 creo
<lokvendra> si lo se
<lokvendra> perdon
<lokvendra> necesito que me ayuden a ir paso a paso
<lokvendra> XuMuk como lo hago?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, tienes que saber la particion en que esta, y tu, por lo visto, no lo sabes...
<lokvendra> reinicie
<lokvendra> la unica pantalla negra dice
<lokvendra> error: no such partition.
<lokvendra> grub rescue>
<lokvendra> <XuMuK>pero w7 tiene dos particiones y el HD en total 4 particiones
<XuMuK> pues ahi es donde tienes que introducir  set root=(hd0,X) donde X es la particion con windows, enter, chainloader +1, enter, boot, enter
<XuMuK> lokvendra, la que lleva instalado el sistema
<lokvendra> ok
<XuMuK> lokvendra, puedes ir probando, hasta que funcione... con eso no lo puedes estropear mas aun...
<lokvendra> no puedo entrar
<lokvendra> siempre devuelve el mismo error
<lokvendra> grub rescue>
<lokvendra> probe: dev/ sda4
<lokvendra> probe: dev/
<lokvendra> probe: dev/ sda
<mimecar> lokvendra: no pones un espacio entre / y sda4 verdad?
<lokvendra> no
<mimecar> ¿pones lo que te ha dicho XuMuK?
<lokvendra> (hd0, dev/sda4
<lokvendra> asi es
<lokvendra> siempre devuelve lo mismo grub rescue>
<XuMuK> lokvendra, quien te ha dicho que pongas lo de /dev/... ?
<mimecar> lokvendra: eso no es lo que te ha dicho
<lokvendra> ok me equivoque
<XuMuK> tienes que poner justo como te he dicho, solo ir cambiando X por 0,1,2,3,4
<lokvendra> ingrese set root=(hd0, 0)   (hd0, 1) (hd0, 2) (hd0, 3) (hd0, 4)
<lokvendra> y en ninugn caso devuelve algo mas que no sea grub rescue>
<XuMuK> ощ
<XuMuK> jo
<lokvendra> no lo hice todo junto si uno por linea, claro...
<XuMuK> lokvendra, SIN espacios
<lokvendra> ok
<XuMuK> lokvendra, copialo en papel al pie de la letra
<XuMuK> si te pone algo como alternative loader not found es que no es la particion que necesitas...
<lokvendra> no en ningun caso devuelve nada
<lokvendra> solo grub rescue>
<lokvendra> probe sin espacio del 0 al 4
<aguitel> cual es el archivo que maneja gdm?
<lokvendra> me pregunto si sera ahi donde debo ingresarlo?
<XuMuK> aguitel, /etc/init.d/gdm si es ubuntu
<aguitel> XuMuK, para configurarlo digo
<XuMuK> aguitel, explicate, que es lo que quieres configurar?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, algo habras hecho mal
<aguitel> XuMuK, para colocar autologin
<lokvendra> si lo se, pero que?
<lokvendra> antes al iniciarse iba al  menu grub, ahora solo devuelve ese error y no permite
<XuMuK> aguitel, esto se cambia en ajustes, no tienes que cambiar nada en ningun archivoo
<aguitel> XuMuK, no puedo acceder a la grafica
<XuMuK> aa
<XuMuK> y como entonces quieres que se autologuee?
<aguitel> necesito desabilitar esa opccion
<XuMuK> lokvendra, introduces las tres lineas?
<XuMuK> es bastante raro que no te ponga nada de nada...
<lokvendra> <XuMuK> cuales tres lineas?
<lokvendra> me parece que no encuentra la particion
<lokvendra> devuelve erroe: no such partition
<lokvendra> tampoco ingresa al menu del grub
<lokvendra> devuelve grub rescue
<lokvendra> no se que debo hacer?
<lokvendra> tampoco pude instalar natty
<lokvendra> <mimecar> que debo hacer?
<lokvendra> reinicio entro al menu de buteo y elijo la tarjeta SD donde esta Natty
<lokvendra> veo el logo de ubuntu que se esta cargando
<lokvendra> devuelve el siguiente mensaje
<mimecar> lokvendra: pasa la iso con unetbootin
<lokvendra> busyBox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-1oubuntu1) built-in shell (ash
<lokvendra> entre 'help' for a list of buil-in commands.
<lokvendra> (initramfs) unable to find  a medium a live file system
<mimecar> avísame cuando leas las respuestas
<lokvendra> unetbootin es para botear o para instalar una distro?
<mimecar> para pasar la iso a la sd
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> gracias
<lokvendra> hago eso
<lokvendra> entonces habría un error en el live cd del la SD?
 * Josesordo esta contento con su Xubuntu 11.04 :D
 * Josesordo no le gusto este nuevo Unity en ubuntu o el gnome 3.. =(
<mimecar> Josesordo: gnome 3 no está oficialmente en ubuntu
<lokvendra> por que recuerdo que los problemas previos fuerin con los drivrs del los puertos usb
<Josesordo> mimecar: yo sé, lo tuve q instalar aparte para probarlo y es casi lo mismo que unity.. =(
<XuMuK> Josesordo, no se parece nada a unity
<Josesordo> XuMuK: me parecia mejor el gnome 2.. me gustaba más el estilo ese pues.. pero bueno..
<mimecar> Josesordo: te tendrás que acostumbrar a gnome 3
<Josesordo> mimecar: tu lo usas?.. o tienes unity?
<mimecar> uso kde
 * dannyLopez se va
<lokvendra> entonces el problema es que se rompio el grub? o la particion?
<lokvendra> quiero entender lo que sucedio...
<mimecar> lokvendra: con la información que das puede ser cualquier cosa
<lokvendra> como puedo obtener mas informacion?
<mimecar> no se lo que has hecho antes del fallo
<lokvendra> por que el unico mensaje hace referencia a una particion y luego al grub...
<lokvendra> por lo pronto se esta instalando UNetbootin... =)
<lokvendra> instalando natty desde unetbootin
<lokvendra> error
<lokvendra> el mismo error que antes
<lokvendra> BusyBox v1.17.1
<lokvendra> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<mimecar> lokvendra: ¿el live cd se inicia correctamente?
<lokvendra> (initramfs) unable to find medium containig a live file sistem
<lokvendra> si aparecio un menu y eleji la ocpion instalar ubuntu
<lokvendra> el menu era
<lokvendra> default
<lokvendra> help
<lokvendra> try ubuntu wihout installing
<mimecar> inicia el live cd
<lokvendra> install ubuntu
<lokvendra> y que opcion elijo?
<lokvendra> el mismo error
<lokvendra> no era Lili Usb Creator ni es UNetbootin
<mimecar> ???
<mimecar> ¿como has pasado la iso?
<lokvendra> como la baje?
<mimecar> ¿cómo has pasado la iso a la sd?
<lokvendra> http://ubuntu.cica.es/releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lokvendra> como imagen iso
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> ¿has usado unetbootin para pasar la iso si o no?
<lokvendra> claro que si
<lokvendra> por eso la opcion era ditro o iso
<lokvendra> eleji la iso
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que la iso esté bien descargada?
<lokvendra> dentro de UNetbootim
<lokvendra> comprobado no ...
<lokvendra> como la compruebo?
<mimecar> !md5sum
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> holas
<chasqui> no se si es lugar adecuado para preguguntar pero bueno mi pregunta es si han podido configurar control remoto de la tarjeta de tv LifeView/Typhoon FlyVIDEO2000
<chasqui> es antigua esta tarjeta
<erAbuelo> buenas
<rashteco> quien aqui es programador java?
<darkgod> hola amigos, alguien sabe si se le puede cambiar el idioma a Uget?y como hacerlo?
<mimecar> ¿que es uget?
<darkgod> un administrador de descargas
<chasqui> una consulta lo lo se pega en  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com se escribe en ingles
<mimecar> darkgod: ¿ese programa tiene traducción?
<mimecar> chasqui: se escribe en el idioma que uses
<chasqui> ok gracias mimecar
<chasqui> darkgod hay un programa similar geget
<chasqui> sorry
<chasqui> gwget
<darkgod> y tiene todas las caracteristicas de uget?
<darkgod> no se si tiene traduccion
<darkgod> era una de las consultas
<chasqui> no se si tiene las caracteristicas de uget pero esta en espanol
<chasqui> no he usado uget
<erAbuelo> Reiniciando ...
<darkgod> dale, lo pruebo
<darkgod> es bastante parecido a jdownloader
<darkgod> sincronisado con portapapeles y todo eso
<lokvendra> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lokvendra> chekeado la iso esta correcta
<lokvendra> <mimecar> proximo paso?
<chasqui> normalmente descargo downthemall
<chasqui> con el mismo navegador
<tempranillo> hola quiero entrar a irc,anonops.li y no se si puedo entrar por aqui
<chasqui> acabo de instalar el uget uso el ubuntu 11.04  esta espanol darkgod
<lokvendra> como puedo solucionar el problema ? la version de la iso esta comprobada
<lokvendra> debo recuperar acceder alguna particion...
<darkgod> de donde lo instalaste?
<darkgod> yo del centro de fostware de ubuntu y uso 10.04 lts
<chasqui> si
<darkgod> a mi me instalo en ingles
<lokvendra> puede ser un inconveniente isntalar desde SD que de un Usb ?
<tempranillo> como puedo entrar en irc.anonps.li?
<chasqui> esta es la version Uget 1.6.2 (Stable)
<lokvendra> buteo desde el menu de inicio de la netbook  y elejo la tarjeta sd
<darkgod> segun yo busca la solapa servidor arriba de este chat donde estas y pone unirse a un canal, ahi pone el nombre del canal y eso seria todo, si estoy equivocado que alguien me corrija
<lokvendra> luego al iniciar desde Sd
<n-iCe> hi
<lokvendra> eleji la ocpcion de instalar ubuntu
<darkgod> debe ser eso chasqui, a mi me instalo la version 1.5.0
<lokvendra> y ahora aparentemente instala
<lokvendra> veo el logo de ubuntu y la carga
<lokvendra> los cinco puntos pasan de rojo a blanco
<darkgod> tempranillo> pudiste, te sirvio l o que te dije?
<lokvendra> se detuvo la instalacion
<lokvendra> devuelve
<lokvendra> busybox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.14.1-10ubuntu built-in shell (ash)
<tempranillo> no el progama que estoy utilizando tiene los canales predefinidos y no los puedo cambiar
<lokvendra> entrer 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<darkgod> yo uso xchat
<lokvendra> (initramfs) unable  to find a medium containing a live file system
<lokvendra> quien me puede ayudar?
<tempranillo> si es el xchat
<chasqui> lokvendra has podido usar como live cd sin instalarlo
<darkgod> que es lo que te pasa lokvendra?
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> tengo un error
<chasqui> tienes instalado algun linux en tu maquina
<lokvendra> aparentemente perdi el acceso a la particion
<lokvendra> tenia antiguamente
<lokvendra> es una netbook con w7
<darkgod> tempranillo: servidor>unirse a un canal>nombre del canal y aceptas
<lokvendra> y tenia xubuntu
<lokvendra> intente instalar natty
<lokvendra> pero algo salio mal
<lokvendra> y perdi el control de toda la makina
<lokvendra> no puedo entrar ni al w7
<lokvendra> ni instalar natty
<chasqui> osea ya no puedes entrar ni ha windows
<darkgod> lei hace unos dias que no era recomendable instalar natty en netbooks
<lokvendra> claro
<lokvendra> asi es
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> has malogrado tu grub
<chasqui> no tenes algun cd de rescate
<lokvendra> vuelvo a maverick?
<tempranillo> no tengo ninguna pestaña que ponga servidor
<darkgod> no
<darkgod> usa rescatuxç
<lokvendra> no cd no tiene es netbook no notebook
<lokvendra> es la version compacta
<lokvendra> ya lo intente
<darkgod> rescatux te sirve para arreglar grub y grub 2, es muy facil de usar
<lokvendra> tambien
<darkgod> buscate algo en youtube
<lokvendra> tengo una idea diganme si es posible...
<lokvendra> el live cd esta en una tarjeta SD
<lokvendra> puede ser que eso genere problemas?
<lokvendra> o que no funcionen bien los puertos usb?
<lokvendra> porque tuve ese problema antes de instalar todo
<lokvendra> es posible que al intentar instalar desde SD genere problemas?
<chasqui> que grub tenias
<lokvendra> me da la sensacion que los puertos usb no funcionana bien
<lokvendra> no recuerco...
<darkgod> por SD te referis a una memoria como la de un telefono celular?
<lokvendra> recuerdo
<lokvendra> claro
<lokvendra> una tarjetra sd
<lokvendra> de 1 gb
<lokvendra> es posible que eso genere problemas?
<darkgod> te recomendaria hacerlo desde un pendrive mejor
<lokvendra> es que aparentemente no funcionan los puertos usb
<lokvendra> esa misma tarjeta SD
<darkgod> entoces tenes un problema algo importante
<lokvendra> la coloco en un lector con puerto usb
<lokvendra> y salta al mensaje
<lokvendra> como si no hubiera encontrado conectado algun usb
<darkgod> que raro
<darkgod> ideas: consegui una lectora usb, tratar de un pendrive y creo que eso es todo
<lokvendra> error: no such partition.
<lokvendra> grub rescue>
<lokvendra> vamos de nuevo
<lokvendra> desde un pendrive
<lokvendra> que deberia isntalar?
<chasqui> lo que debes hacer es buscarte algun cd de rescate para recuperar el grub
<lokvendra> maverick por ejemplo?
<lokvendra> cd?
<lokvendra> no tengo cd
<lokvendra> no posse lectora de cd es una netbook
<chasqui> usb
<lokvendra> tampoco lo tengo
<lokvendra> mmm
<lokvendra> a ver
<chasqui> dijistes que maverick levantaba del sd
<lokvendra> no dije que si natty no es para netbook
<lokvendra> cambio la distro
<lokvendra> pregunta...
<lokvendra> si inicio de otra distro podria solucionarlo
<lokvendra> ?
<chasqui> algun iso rescate grub
<lokvendra> nada de eso no tengo
<lokvendra> tengo una distro
<lokvendra> pruebo iniciar de ahi
<darkgod> y si es una netbook deberias probar con distros que sean livianas por asi decirlo y que consuman poco recurso, por ejemple Lubuntu
<lokvendra> por eso usaba xubuntu
<lokvendra> pero era muy lento
<lokvendra> y luego dejo de funcionar
<darkgod> Lubuntu es aun mas ligera
<lokvendra> creo que puedo iniciar con otra distro
<lokvendra> puedo solucionar el problema?
<lokvendra> si inicio
<lokvendra> BT3
<chasqui> bt3 tiene para recuperar grub
<lokvendra> guiame
<lokvendra> como lo hago por favor
<lokvendra> como recupero el grub desde bt3 ?
<chasqui> tienes que usarlo como live cd
<lokvendra> ya inicio
<lokvendra> tengo la consola...
<chasqui> reinstala grub pra que puedas iniciar w7
<lokvendra> partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<darkgod> rescatux tambien viene para usb y es muy facil de usar
<lokvendra> como reinstalo grub desde bt3?
<aguitel> lokvendra, que es bt3
<darkgod> busca rescatux para usb amigo
<darkgod> te va a simplificar las cosas
<chasqui> como estas usando el bt3 lo tienes instalado en el disco duro o lo tienes en una sd
<lokvendra> back track 3
<aguitel> lokvendra, porque usas eso para recuperar grub?
<lokvendra> no se como recuperar el grub...
<lokvendra> y no puedo acceder
<aguitel> lokvendra,estas en ubunru ?
<aguitel> ubuntu
<lokvendra> ahora estoy xp en una pc de escritorio
<lokvendra> y en bt3 en la netbook
<chasqui> bt3 lo tienes instalado en el disco duro o lo tienes en una sd
<lokvendra> en un pendrive
<aguitel> debes bootear con un cd live o un pendrivey hay varios maneras
<carnau> ¿Alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de importar las fotos de una cámara con showtell directamente a una carpeta?
<lokvendra> con el que tiene bt3?
<lokvendra> booteo?
<aguitel> en este canal hay soporte sobre ubuntu y con ubuntu no con bt3
<carnau> *shotwell
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<aguitel> no sabemos que herramientas trae bt3
<lokvendra> pero natty no puede instalarlo
<aguitel> si puede
<lokvendra> y ya o chekie desde  md5 Hash
<aguitel> solo tienes que leer primero
<chasqui> una ves dentro del entorno grafico clic en el icono inicio o menu principal despues en sistema hay hay una opcion de grub
<lokvendra> menu pricnipal: backtrack documents editors internet services graphics mutimedia system utilities
<lokvendra> mmm
<chasqui> system
<lokvendra> qtparted v0.4.5-cvs
<lokvendra> veo las disk
<lokvendra> dev/md/0
<lokvendra> dev/sda
<chasqui> no uses qtparted
<lokvendra> no?
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> hay una opcion que dice grub
<chasqui> system
<lokvendra> dentro de sysmtem
<lokvendra> no la encuentro
<chasqui> services
<chasqui> tengo bt3 voy ha probarlo por maquina virtual
<lokvendra> ok
<darkgod> que busques rescatux para usb amigo
<darkgod> te va a solucionar el problema rapido
<lokvendra> es que ya lo busque
<darkgod> y?
<lokvendra> un menu 4 opciones
<lokvendra> probe casi todas
<lokvendra> reinicie vrias veces
<lokvendra> estoy desde ayer
<lokvendra> hace 24 horas
<lokvendra> que no le encuentro la vuelta
<darkgod> de donde sos?
<lokvendra> argentina
<lokvendra> vos?
<darkgod> provincia
<lokvendra> entre rios
<darkgod> yo neuquen
<lokvendra> bien
<lokvendra> ayudame por favor
<lokvendra> por que  qtparted no?
<chasqui> es para formatear
<chasqui> puedes borrar todo
<chasqui> si lo usas mal
<lokvendra> ah
<aguitel> lokvendra, de que ciudad?
<chasqui> deberias probar las isos primero
<lokvendra> pero no es el iso
<lokvendra> si ay lo chekie
<lokvendra> con md5 Hash
<chasqui> por grub 2 se puede probar sin instalar en pendrive o disco duro
<lokvendra> soy de gualeguaychu provincia de entre rios  argentina
<lokvendra> estas con bt3 <chasqu>?
<lokvendra> estas con bt3 <chasqui>?
<lokvendra> lo que veo son tres particiones
<lokvendra> y aparentemente hay una particion no asignada...
<lokvendra> eso creo que es el problema...
<lokvendra> que rompio el grub...
<chasqui> system-remastersys
<lokvendra> en la antigua particion donde estaba xubuntu y el grub supongo
<lokvendra> dentro de system
<lokvendra> no encuentro remastersys
<chasqui> system -  remastersys grub restore
<chasqui> entonces debo tener la beta
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> hay una opcionm para buscar carpetas o archivs
<lokvendra> y no hay nad acon ese nombre remaster...
<lokvendra> desde consola puedo ver si hay problemas con las particiones?
<fosco_> buenas
<nadiyama> Helou.
<chasqui> tu has podido entrar a tu ubuntu en consola
<chasqui> lokvendra
<lokvendra> si ?
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> no puedo entrar ni a xbuntu ni a w7
<lokvendra> puede con un live cd con bt3
<lokvendra> al ejecutar el comando fdisk devuelve el mensaje : partición 1 no termina en un límite de cilindro
<lokvendra> Escuchar
<lokvendra> tengo las particiones sda1 (con prpblemas)
<lokvendra> sda2
<lokvendra> sda3
<lokvendra> sda5
<lokvendra> creo que no existe uanparticion
<fosco_> lo del limite del cilindro no es grave
<chasqui> parece que has borrado todo al instalar natty
<XuMuK> lokvendra, a ver que te sale con sudo blkid
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> tres particiones
<lokvendra> sda1 type "ntfs"
<lokvendra> sda2 type "ntfs"
<XuMuK> lokvendra, pegalo en pastebin
<lokvendra> sda2 type "ntfs"
<lokvendra> es otra pc
<lokvendra> otro equipo
<lokvendra> imposible
<lokvendra> lo ago de nuevo
<XuMuK> dejalo
<lokvendra> /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<lokvendra> /dev/sda2: TYPE="ntfs"
<lokvendra> /dev/sda5: UUID="503B-89BE" TYPE="vfat"
<lokvendra> ese es el resultado de blkid
<lokvendra> <chasqui>aparentemente . Cual deberia ser en esta sicutacion el camino? recuperar el grub? o instalar una distro directamente?
<chasqui> eso has tipiado desde back track 3
<lokvendra> si desde bt3 blkid
<lokvendra> asi es
<XuMuK> lokvendra, y no puedes cargar BT en ordenador que quieres areglar?
<lokvendra> acceder al w7
<lokvendra> y tener un arranque dual
<XuMuK> bueno, eso...
<lokvendra> con una distro de linux
<chasqui> es antigua y me imagino que la particion  /dev/sda3 y/dev/sda4 estan ext4 por que asi lo instala por defauld natty
<lokvendra> natty no es aconsejable para una netbook?
<chasqui> debiste habelo probado primero desde el grub2 sin necesidad de instalar nada
<Pechi> si, pero nosé como funcionará con unity
<lokvendra> el live cd de natty dices?
<chasqui> si
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> se pueden cargar isos live desde el grub2
<lokvendra> no lo sabia
<lokvendra> como puedo recuperar el grub? de esa forma podria acceder a w7 verdad?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, cargar desde livecd y instalar grub de nuevo
<chasqui> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB   aca dicen como
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> Rescatux es el mas facil
<XuMuK> lokvendra, tienes otro ordenador delante?
<lokvendra> tengo dos la pc de escritorio con xp y la netbook con bt3
<lokvendra> tengo el iso de rescatux_cdrom_usb_hybrid_i386_486-amd64_0.28
<lokvendra> que utilizo para colocarlo en la SD? lili, unet?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, que es lo que tienes ahora en la tarjeta?
<XuMuK> BT?
<lokvendra> back track 3
<XuMuK> pues cargala en ordenador que quieres areglar
<lokvendra> si
<lokvendra> bt3 desde live cd en la netbook
<lokvendra> ahora?
<XuMuK> pues hazlo y ejecuta sudo blkid ahi
<lokvendra> si es lo que hice
<XuMuK> no, lo hiciste en otro
<lokvendra> no amigo
<lokvendra> ejecute el comando blkid en la netbook con bt3
<XuMuK> pues segun la salida de blkid no tienes ninguna particion con linux
<lokvendra> /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<lokvendra> <lokvendra> /dev/sda2: TYPE="ntfs"
<lokvendra> <lokvendra> /dev/sda5: UUID="503B-89BE" TYPE="vfat"
<XuMuK> lokvendra, y cual es el que esta roto?
<lokvendra> con el comando fdisk
<lokvendra> devuelve: partición 1 no termina en un límite de cilindro
<XuMuK> lokvendra, vale, tu a lo tuyo...
<lokvendra> envidentemente no tengo mas particion de gnu/linux
<lokvendra> a lo mio?
<julian_> necesito que me ayuden con esto: estoy usando ubuntu 11.04 virtualizado en host windows 7. Cuando doy una captura de pantalla, la imagen resultante es toda negra. Ayuda!
<lokvendra> entonces que distro le va a una netbook?
<julian_> necesito que me ayuden con esto: estoy usando ubuntu 11.04 virtualizado en host windows 7. Cuando doy una captura de pantalla, la imagen resultante es toda negra. Ayuda!
<julian_> lokvendra ubuntu 11.4 está bien. Lo de la batería por lo que veo solo afecta a nuevos procesadores
<julian_> a mi me dura 2 horas la batería con windows 7 y con ubuntu 11.04 =
<lokvendra> entonces cuales son los pasos para recuperar el acceso a w7 e instalar natty?
<julian_> lokvendra, cuando instalas te da 2 opciones. Si seleccionaste usar todo el disco duro, windows ya está borrado
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> pregunto si colocará el hd en la otra pc podria solucionar algo de ahi?
<Pechi> es mas facil, no?? te metes con un live y un "sudo update-grub"
<XuMuK> Pechi, eso no funcionaría... le estoy deciendo lo que hay que hacer, pero lo ignora...
<Pechi> sudo update-grub2 supongo
<lokvendra> <XuMuK>perdon
<lokvendra> pero no te he entendido no es que lo ignore
<lokvendra> perdon
<lokvendra> me lo puedes repetir por favor?
<Pechi> editas el grub.cfg y cuando reinicias se a reconfigurado solo?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, te he dicho que cargues con live cd on ordenador con w7 y ubuntu
<XuMuK> en*
<lokvendra> live cd pero cual?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, cuando lo hagas te diré como seguir de ahi
<XuMuK> lokvendra, cualquiera
<lokvendra> el de natty no me funciona pero sospecho que es el lector de la sd
<lokvendra> bt3 me sirve por ejemplo?
<XuMuK> sí
<Pechi> sirve el que sea
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> <XuMuK>
<XuMuK> ya has cargado?
<lokvendra> tengo un menu 11 opciones
<lokvendra> asi es con el bt3
<julian_> necesito que me ayuden con esto: estoy usando ubuntu 11.04 virtualizado en host windows 7. Cuando doy una captura de pantalla, la imagen resultante es toda negra. Ayuda!
<Pechi> julian_ con que programas virtualizas?
<julian_> virtualbox
<julian_> necesito hacer las capturas para un trabajo
<julian_> y nada
<XuMuK> lokvendra, ahora pon lo de sudo blkid
<julian_> aoparece soloe lpuntero
<lokvendra> ok
<XuMuK> lokvendra, subelo al pastebin y pega aqui el enlace
<Pechi> julian_, espera que arranco el mio y te digo
<julian_> Ok
<Pechi> tienes instalado el guest additions?
<lokvendra> es que no puedo subir al paste bin el live cd con bt3 esta en la netbook y te escribo desde una pc de escritorio con xp
<julian_> si pechi
<XuMuK> me rindo
<Pechi> lokvendra, pastebin es esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<lokvendra> ya lo se
<Pechi> pegas ayi lo que quieres y das el enlace a XuMuK
<lokvendra> para cargar una imagen a la web
<Pechi> no
<Pechi> cargar un texto
<lokvendra> pero desde la netbook
<lokvendra> son dos pc
<Pechi> julian_, como haces la captura?
<Pechi> video o foto?
<lokvendra> una netbook y la otra de escritorio
<julian_> aprito la tecla prtscr
<julian_> es foto
<julian_> nomas
<julian_> Pechi
<Pechi> julian_, pon gnome-panel-screenshot –delay=X
<Pechi> y no puedes pegar lo que te dice XuMuK en el pastebin porque?
<julian_> =
<XuMuK> julian_, yo te aconsejo printscreen, luego abres Paint y pulsas control+V
<julian_> apareció la captura obscura pechi
<lokvendra> ok
<julian_> Pechi
<Pechi> aplicaciones accesorios capturar... tambien?? julian_
<lokvendra> <XuMuK> sudo blkid
<lokvendra> /dev/sda1: LABEL="MYLINUXLIVE" UUID="5C15-AF86" TYPE="vfat"
<lokvendra> /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<lokvendra> /dev/sda2: TYPE="ntfs"
<lokvendra> /dev/sda5: UUID="503B-89BE" TYPE="vfat"
<julian_> si
<julian_> ya lo9 habia probado
<julian_> quien sabe que rayospasó
<julian_> si había hecho varias capturas
<julian_> reinicié la maquina virtual
<XuMuK> lokvendra, ahi tampoco hay alguna particion de linux
<julian_> para terminar el trabajo y ya empezaron a aparecer apturas negras
<XuMuK> lokvendra, es de ordenador en el que no te funciona el grub o otra vez lo has hecho en otro?
<lokvendra> siempre lo hago en el mismo
<lokvendra> en donde no me funciona el grub
<Pechi> julian_, Por alguna razón la captura de pantalla no funciona correctamente en Ubuntu si tenemos la aceleración 3D activada,
<lokvendra> evindentemente he perdido la particion de linux
<XuMuK> julian_, y por que no haces la captura de la ventana de VB con medios de windows?
<julian_> Pechi, eso es entonces
<XuMuK> lokvendra, pues yo no veo particion alguna de linux
<julian_> bueno
<lokvendra> estamos de acuerdo
<julian_> desactivo aceleración 3d y reinicio la máquina
<lokvendra> no lo hay
<julian_> a ver que onda
<Pechi> desactivala en el virtualbox la aceleracion 3d y listo supongo
<lokvendra> porque cuando inicio devuelve el error de no such partition grub rescue> ?
<XuMuK> porque no la hay
<lokvendra> entonces que debo hacer?
<XuMuK> instalar ubuntu
<XuMuK> o lo que sea
<lokvendra> es lo que intente pero devuelve error
<lokvendra> y creo que es por el lector de SD
<XuMuK> si te sale grub rescue es que no te carga live cd
<XuMuK> te carga grub roto de HDD
<Pechi> que está pasando aqui
<lokvendra> entonces instalando unbuntu podria reparar el grub roto del HDD?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, graba un disco o haz un pendrive
<XuMuK> lokvendra, reparar no, lo volvería a instalar
<lokvendra> tengo el bt3 en un pendrive
<XuMuK> no, lo tienes en tarjeta SD
<lokvendra> no tengo una tarjeta SD natty
<lokvendra> y a bt3 en un pendrive
<XuMuK> y no te carga?
<lokvendra> el bt3 si
<lokvendra> el natty no
<XuMuK> pues haz un pendrive con natty
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> lo instalo a natty con w7
<chasqui> lokvendra con el unetbooting puedes descargar varias distros de linux cargarla al sd como por ejemplo systemrescue
<Pechi> chasqui, le costaria demasiado
<lokvendra> no se por que la sd con el lector no la reconoce
<chasqui> unetbootin tambien hay para windows
<lokvendra> pero a la SD desde el lector de la netbook si
<lokvendra> en la sd tengo natty
<XuMuK> mejor universal-usb-creator, si esta en windows
<lokvendra> que ya lo intente
<lokvendra> y desde la sd no carga
<lokvendra> devuelve error
<XuMuK> lokvendra, tienes ahora el prdenador con grub roto delante?
<lokvendra> si
<lokvendra> tengo los dos ordenadores
<chasqui> no te levanta el sd desde windows vuelvela ha formatear
<XuMuK> lokvendra, la salida de blkid que has pegado antes seguro que es de ahi?
<lokvendra> si
<lokvendra> el problema es solo en la netbook
<XuMuK> lokvendra, que tienes ahora en la pantalla?
<lokvendra> error: no such partition
<lokvendra> grub rescue>
<lokvendra> eso en la netbook
<XuMuK> lokvendra, mira, olvidate del que funciona... estamos hablando del que NO funciona, vale?
<lokvendra> y en la de escritorio xchat
<lokvendra> por supuesto
<XuMuK> es que estas confundiendo al personal
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> perdon
<lokvendra> perdon
<lokvendra> lo siento perdon
<XuMuK> lokvendra, entonces quedamos en que es el netbook el que no va, no?
<lokvendra> claro que si
<lokvendra> asi es
<Pechi> si, yo me estaba haciendo la picha un lio
<chasqui> xumuk disculpa por se acaso tu has podido configurar algun control remote de una sintonizadora de tv
<XuMuK> lokvendra, pues enciendelo y cuando estes en grub rescue> me lo dices
<XuMuK> chasqui, no, nunca he usado una)
<lokvendra> bien
<lokvendra> ya estoy
<lokvendra> aclaro no util¡ce ni pendrive ni SD solo lo reinicie
<lokvendra> tengo la pantalla negra
<XuMuK> lokvendra, ahora pon al pie de la letra: set root=(hd0,1) y le das a enter
<lokvendra> y dice
<Pechi> chasqui, yo tengo una y controlo los canales desde unn telefono con android
<lokvendra> yalo hice
<chasqui> no puedo configurar el mando de la LifeView/Typhoon FlyVIDEO2000
<XuMuK> lokvendra, ahora: chainloader +1 y le das a enter
<Pechi> si tienes android o ios... podrias probar
<lokvendra> grub rescue> (devolvio en comando anterior set root...)
<XuMuK> lokvendra, esta bien
<lokvendra> chainloader +1
<XuMuK> tu sigue...
<lokvendra> devulve unkown comand 'chainloader'
<XuMuK> ok, entonces set root=(hd0,2) , enter
<XuMuK> chainloader +1 , enter
<lokvendra> ok
<XuMuK> boot , enter
<lokvendra> mismo mensaje de grb rescue
<XuMuK> habras matado MBR de windows tambien?!
<lokvendra> boot devuelve Unknown command
<lokvendra> noooooooooooooooooooo
<XuMuK> lokvendra, pon ls, a ver que sale
<chasqui> pechi has usado lirc
<Pechi> mi capturadora venia sin mando
<lokvendra> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<Pechi> pero ademas del mando tambien si tienes un mando de wii... puedes configurarlo en ubuntu
<Pechi> ademas del movil queria decir
<XuMuK> lokvendra, prueba las tres ultimas con comando set root, pero luego pon otros dos comandos
<chasqui> claro he leido algo pero me refiero que has usado para capturar la senal "lirc"
<lokvendra> ok
<wero> oigan tengo un problema con la red inalambrica me corre lento
<wero> uso la version 11.04
<Pechi> no e usado lirc nunca, no tengo infrarojos
<Pechi> lento cuando wero
<wero> de una baja la coenxion y se aumenta
<wero> esta bein rara
<wero> no es estable
<wero> antes lo era desde que cambie de version
<wero> ya no lo es
<Pechi> pero lo notas "fisicamente" o solo porque sale en natty baja alta etc?
<lokvendra> ahora?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, no te ha funcionado ninguno?
<wero> lo noto fisicamente
<wero> esta de 600 kbps y de uan se va a 30
<wero> y asi w
<wero> no queda estable
<wero> y anetes si lo hacia
<wero> la misma velocidad todo el tiempo
<lokvendra> no
<XuMuK> lokvendra, pues lo unico que se me ocurre es que MBR de windows tambien esta jodido...
<Pechi> cual es el chip de tu wify??
<lokvendra> lo compruebo colocando el HD en la otra maquina
<XuMuK> lokvendra, mira, te voy a grabar un video con los pasos, a ver si haces todo bien...
<XuMuK> ahora vuelvo...
<lokvendra> ok
<wero> es una usb zonet 802.11 g wirelles usb adapter de 2.4 gbz
<Pechi> lokvendra, ese ordenador viene con una particion de rescate de windows???
<Pechi> wero si pones lsusb que te sale?
<lokvendra> no
<wero> me sale esto
<wero> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c315 Logitech, Inc. Classic New Touch Keyboard
<wero> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wero> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wero> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wero> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2070 Wireless Adapter
<niko> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Pechi> lokvendra, para arreglar el mbr de windows vale con que inicies con el "cd" de instalacion de windows y cuando te pide formatear simplemente salgas de la instalacion y reinicies
<lokvendra> no tengo cd
<Pechi> vale wero el chip es RT2070
<lokvendra> es una netbook
<Pechi> azlo por usb
<lokvendra> no trae lector de cd
<Pechi> por eso las comillas "
<wero> y como lo hago=
<Pechi> espera wero
<wero> ok men
<Pechi> a ver si parcheando tus driver
<lokvendra> a ver si ayuda en algo quité el HD de la netbook y lo coloqué en la pc de escritorio
<lokvendra> veo tres unidades
<Pechi> tienes las cabeceras de tu kernel para poder compilar?
<lokvendra> tiene 4 particiones la primera es de 500 MB es l aactiva
<lokvendra> la otra 4 GB no asignada
<Pechi> lokvendra, dime el sistema de archivos de cada una
<lokvendra> la primera NTFS
<Pechi> windows
<lokvendra> si todo windows
<lokvendra> las tres
<lokvendra> no hay linux
<lokvendra> ninguna
<Pechi> vale
<lokvendra> y una no asignada
<Pechi> y el problema es?
<Pechi> quieres entrar en windows?
<lokvendra> asi es
<Pechi> esas 3 particiones las creaste tu en ntfs?
<lokvendra> y solo devuelve: "error: no such partition."
<lokvendra> "grub rescue>"
<lokvendra> creo que si
<Pechi> fijo que ninguna es de recuperacion que venia con el netbook cuando lo compraste?
<lokvendra> no lo creo
<lokvendra> es que hace un tiempo antes de instalar xubuntu hace como un año modifique las particiones
<lokvendra> no recuerdo bien
<Pechi> mete en un pendrive windows xp y arranca desde el pendrive, metete en la recuperacion de windows y pon fixmbr
<Pechi> con eso se quedaria el mbr segun como veni
<Pechi> venia
<lokvendra> pero pierdo los datos?
<Pechi> no
<Pechi> no pierdes nada
<Pechi> http://es.kioskea.net/faq/2937-instalar-windows-xp-desde-una-memoria-usb
<Pechi> pero no instales windows vale? solo dale a recuperar
<Pechi> y escribe fixmbr o FIXMBR
<XuMuK> lokvendra, ahora a esperar que se suba al youtube...
<wero> pechi
<Pechi> dime wero
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> Tu equipo pueda arrancar desde la memoria USB (averiguarlo en la BIOS)
<lokvendra> como compruebo eso?
<wero> a que te refierias con queel chip eraRT2070
<Pechi> metete en la bios, cuando arrancas pulsa supr y luego buscas boot por algun lado
<lokvendra> si claro
<lokvendra> estoy en el menu boot
<Pechi> pues arranca desde el usb
<lokvendra> pero podra butear desde SD
<Pechi> wero el chip de tu wify es de ralink... cada uno son distinto
<Pechi> pero porque quieres desde la sd?
<wero> orale y como arreglo el problema de la conexion actualiso el driver de la usb
<Pechi> no, parchealo
<Pechi> te ago un paste bien y az linea a linea
<Pechi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633269/
<Pechi> espera que me falta lo mas importante xDDD
<wero> no hay que desconectar la usb=
<wero> para hacer el parche?
<Pechi> no es necesario
<Pechi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633278/
<Pechi> az esto
<Pechi> despues de todo eso (tardará un buen rato en compilar) reinicias
<wero> ok
<wero> ay anda descargarndo
<Pechi> perfect
<Pechi> lokvendra, porque quieres botear desde la sd?
<lokvendra> por que...es complejo...tengooun pendrive bt3 y una SD + un lector de SD por USB
<lokvendra> con el pendrive inicia
<lokvendra> y con el lector del SD no
<lokvendra> la maquina ya tiene un lector incorporado y tengo en el SD a Natty
<lokvendra> por eso
<Pechi> si el lector de sd va por usb y quieres arrancar desde el tienes que que seleccionar usb
<Pechi> pero si el lector de tarjetas no lo detecta la bios... olvidate
<lokvendra> si lo se y asi lo hago
<lokvendra> pero aparentemente no funciona
<lokvendra> el lector de usb
<lokvendra> ahi butie por sd
<wero> me abre un archivo llamado update initrams
<Pechi> es probable que la bios no detecte tu lector de tarjetas
<lokvendra> y tengo un menu con varias opciones
<wero> que hay que modificar alli pechi
<Pechi> espera y te digo wero
<lokvendra> si va bien
<wero> ok
<lokvendra> tengo el logo de ubuntu
<lokvendra> y los 5 puntos que van del balnco al rojo
<Pechi> wero cambia "KLIB=/lib/modules/2.6.31-wl/build" por "KLIB=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build"
<Pechi> sin comillas se entiende
<lokvendra> aparentemente se estaria instalando natty
<wero> si o
<wero> ok
<wero> espera
<lokvendra> subio el video?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, sí, toma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9WIm8nH9rc
<lokvendra> gracias
<wero> en uname va el nombre que yo le asigne a la sesion verdad
<wero> o queda uname?
<Pechi> XuMuK, como te lo curras
<XuMuK> Pechi, ya vez)
<Pechi> se queda en uname wero
<Pechi> todo como te lo e escrito
<wero> ok
<wero> gaurdo y cieroo
<Pechi> XuMuK,  tu y yo robando panderetas seriamos unos cracks, vaya pulso xDDD
<Pechi> eso es wero
<wero> me abrio de nuevo el archivo con el comando gedit scripts/update-initramfs
<Pechi> no no eso ya está no vuelvas a abrirlo
<lokvendra> <XuMuK> es diferente mi situacion
<Pechi> ya solo te queda compilarlo e instalarlo wero
<Pechi> make
<lokvendra> a ti se te carga el grub a mi no
<Pechi> sudo make install
<Pechi> sudo make unload
<wero> como lo compilo e instalo men
<Pechi> con eso que te e puesto
<Pechi> make
<Pechi> sudo make install y sudo make unload
<XuMuK> lokvendra, lo he puesto en modo manual, o sea es lo mismo que tienes tu
<XuMuK> lokvendra, has hecho todo de la misma manera?
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> es imposible
<lokvendra> a ver si me puedo explicar...inicio el ordenador
<XuMuK> que es imposible? poner los comandos que te he dado?
<lokvendra> me dejas explicar?
<lokvendra> y automatcamente devuelve error
<XuMuK> cuando aparece grub rescue> los pones ahi
<lokvendra> claro
<lokvendra> es lo que hice todo este tiempo
<lokvendra> como tu me has dicho
<XuMuK> pues supongo que tienes mbr de windows jodido tambien si es que no te carga
<XuMuK> yo no sé que otra explicacion hay...
<Pechi> lokvendra, az lo de fixmbr y empieza desde el principio
<wero> me tira este error
<wero> patching file ./net/wireless/chan.c
<wero> Hunk #1 FAILED at 49.
<wero> Hunk #2 FAILED at 76.
<lokvendra> mira <XuMuK> coloque el HD en la otra pc y veo las particiones
<Pechi> cuando haces make?
<lokvendra> son 3 asignadas las veo com ounidades
<wero> cuando meto este comando gedit scripts/update-initramfs
<XuMuK> lokvendra, donde lo has puesto? en un ordenador con linux?
<Pechi> wero, metes gedit scripts/update-initramfs y te sale el gedit y aí cambias las lineas que te e dicho
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> con xp
<Pechi> guardas y sales
<XuMuK> pues es más facil aun entonces...
<XuMuK> aa
<lokvendra> y veo 3 unidades
<Pechi> y luego sigues en la consola con make
<XuMuK> lokvendra, mira, en tu caso lo más facil sería instalar ubuntu de nuevo, para lo que tienes que hacer un pendrive
<XuMuK> con ubuntu por supuesto...
<lokvendra> tengo
<lokvendra> un pendrive bt3
<lokvendra> una sd con natty
<XuMuK> olvidate del BT
<lokvendra> con bt3 entro al sistema
<XuMuK> y de SD tambien
<lokvendra> con natty se cuelga
<lokvendra> entonces?
<XuMuK> haz un PENDRIVE con UBUNTU
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-18
<semasad> una consulta, como hago para que todos los paquetes que tengo instalados vuelvan a su versión original?
<fix> alguien ya utilizo Network UPS Tools
<fix> NUT
<fix> ??
<d3> hola, buenas noches
<d3> como va gente?
<d3> una consulta, alguno ha configurado una conexion vpn en su ubuntu?'
<d3> MI problema es el siguiente, basicamente quiero conectar a "siertas" ip mediante el vpn y el restopor la conexion normal
<d3> he estado investigando pero no logro configurarlo
<d3> sí alguno puede darme una mano le envio el link
<itxshell> buenas
<d3> hi
<d3> itxshell: me ayudas? :p
<itxshell> hola d3 lo siento no domino el tema
<_Ethan_> hola a todos
<_Ethan_> me sale este error con xampp al intentar acceder con phpmyadmin
<_Ethan_> "phpMyAdmin intentó conectarse con el servidor MySQL, y el servidor rechazó esta conexión. Deberá revisar el host, nombre de usuario y contraseña en config.inc.php y asegurarse que corresponden con la información provista por el administrador del servidor MySQL."
<_Ethan_> he intentado modificar el config.inc.php ppero nada
<_Ethan_> alguna solucion?
<_Ethan_> muchasgracias de antemano
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> _Ethan_: no instales xampp, mejor usa lamp, $ sudo tasksel #selecciona lamp y despues «ok»
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como descargar una pagina web para navegar por ella sin conexion? me gustaria descargarme la wiki de debian
<Manzanitaz> alguien conoce algun sniffer de red ? q indique lo q la persona escribe ? pero por shell
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda
<Harpagornis> arielsanflo, dispara y prueba suerte si das en el blanco a alguien
<arielsanflo> tengo una antena wifi usblan enuwi n300 y traae dentro una rtl8192 pero no la he podido hacer navegar
<arielsanflo> ubuntu la reconoce
<arielsanflo> y funciona por momentos con wifi que no tienen clave wpa,wpe
<arielsanflo> pero con las que tiene estas claves no funciona
<Harpagornis> ahora que ariel ya a disparo su bala errónea, probaré yo
<Harpagornis> estoy haciendo con php una funcion que me devuelva el contendido del mis carpetas de una partición en ntfs
<Harpagornis> pero me dice que no tiene permisos
<Harpagornis> y con chmod no me deja darle permisos
<Harpagornis> alguien sabría algo? gracias
<arielsanflo_> no men php no he trabajado aun
<Harpagornis> jaja
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias arielsanflo_
<arielsanflo_> estoy aprendiendo java
<arielsanflo_> soy nuevo en estas cosas de la programcaion
<Harpagornis> pues suerte con ese mundo arielsanflo_
<GridCube> martinphone: ping
<martinphone> pong?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> che martinphone si usas firefox hay muchos complementos que sirven para tomar screenshot de paginas enteras
<martinphone> oh hi
<rubenlinux> saludos
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe de algun programa para copiar una pagina web y navegar por ella offline?
<guampa> firefox
<mimecar> wget
<guampa> wget te permite bajar el sitio entero ademas
<rubenlinux> wget -r Descarga recursiva. Sin más parámetros se seguirán todos los enlaces para descargar de forma masiva todo un site.
<rubenlinux> http://diariolinux.com/2007/03/17/descarga-de-paginas-web-con-wget/
<liher> ya
<liher> he puesto hoy con wget a descargar la wiki de debian
<liher> a las 11 de la mañana y hace poco lo he parado y no habia terminado
<rubenlinux> paciencia
<rubenlinux> :-))
<liher> se puede reiniciar la descarga?
<liher> si pongo la misma orden
<rubenlinux> en ese caso empieza de nuevo
<liher> joder
<liher> perodn
<rubenlinux> no se si es posible
<liher> perdon
<rubenlinux> :-((
<rubenlinux> ????
<liher> jejeje
<rubenlinux> buena pregunta
<liher> lo probare
<liher> gracias
<guampa> probaste tipear wget --help ?
<rubenlinux> - N : time-stamping. Esta opción es una de las más importantes si tu intención es descargar periodicamente cierta web y traerte sólo las actualizaciones ocurridas desde la última descarga.
<guampa> tiene una opcion que es --mirror
<rubenlinux> no se si te puede servir
<guampa> --mirror incluye la opcion -N
<liher> lo mirare luego para ver que puedo hacer, muchas gracias
<mimecar> liher: limita el número de saltos que descarga wget
<mimecar> o descargarás internet
<liher> ya, yo lo que quiero es digamos que tener un manual muy completo porque quiero instalar debian en un ordenador sin internet, para que si tengo alguna duda poder resolverla
<mimecar> no es más fácil descargarse la documentación?
<liher> se puede hacer eso?
<liher> yo es que soy mu brutote
<liher> :-D
<liher> donde?
<mimecar> entra en la web de Debian y busca
<pegasus_> hola a todos , he instalado un servidor ubuntu 10.04 con sistema grafico, en power management he puesto que nunca se duerma la computadora , quisiera saber si eso me garantiza al 100% que siempre va estar prendido o tengo que hacer otro cambio
<pegasus_> quiero que nunca se apague
<mimecar> pegasus_: ponle un SAI
<pegasus_> que es sai
<mimecar> un sistema de alimentación ininterrumpida
<mimecar> el sistema funcionará durante un tiempo si se corta la luz
<mimecar> si has desactivado el ahorro de energía debería ser suficiente
<pegasus_> yo lo conosco como UPS , lo que yo quiero es que nunca se apague el servidor o se ponga en estado suspendido
<mimecar> después, tendrás que tener siempre el sistema actualziado
<pegasus_> ok gracias mimecar ya te entendi
<mimecar> las actualizaciones diarias
<heeeey> hola
<heeeey> tengo una pregunta muy simple y muy importante
<heeeey> ¿se puede hibernar ubuntu desde live cd
<mimecar> suspender en todo caso
<heeeey> a ¿si?
<heeeey> si lo hiberno no se puede recuperar después
<mimecar> cuando te quedes sin bateria, pierdes todo
<heeeey> está enchufao
<mimecar> podrás suspender, pero no hibernar
<heeeey> a vale muchas gracias mimecar
<heeeey> de verdad
<heeeey> hasta luego
<mimecar> guarda tus datos
<mimecar> que si te quedas sin batería pierdes TODO
<nilsonmorales> buenas tardes
<nilsonmorales> cual es la diferencia entre update y upgrade
<mimecar> update actualiza el listado de paquetes
<mimecar> upgrade los programas
<nilsonmorales> nesesito un driver y no se si viene listado en xubu debo hacer un update o un upgrade
<mimecar> ninguno de los dos te instalará el driver
<nilsonmorales> partiendo que no quisiera ndwsrapper no se como se escribe
<mimecar> para que es el driver?
<nilsonmorales> como podria bajarme el driver para un ralink rt3562
<nilsonmorales> pci wireless
<mimecar> esas tarjetas suelen estar soportadas
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<nilsonmorales> usare xubu 12.04
<mimecar> el sistema no te la detecta?
<nilsonmorales> pues probe un 10 04 ubuntu y no lo hizo
<nilsonmorales> hoy me baje xubu ya que solo tengo 512 ram
<nilsonmorales> espero lo haga
<nilsonmorales> hay algun gui o debo configurar por cli ?
<mimecar> ya estas ejecutando xubuntu 12.04 y no te detecta la tarjeta?
<nilsonmorales> no estoy en la empresa lo voy a correr en mi casa aqui no me dejan se hacen los enojados si ven la maquina con un sistema diferente
<nilsonmorales> retrogadas
<mimecar> cuando lo ejecutes seguiremos
<mimecar> nilsonmorales: los logs son públicos
<nilsonmorales> solo quiero saber que debo tener en cuenta recuerda que no tendre internet mientras no configure la wireless asi que estare solo en ese momento
<nilsonmorales> no podre consultar y no se como usar vm
<mimecar> no deber tener en cuenta nada
<mimecar> la conectas con la 12.04 y miras si el sistema la detecta
<nilsonmorales> ok ok
<nilsonmorales> gracias mimecar
<Hector_N> dir
<Hector_N> canal
<nilsonmorales>  gracias amigos al parecer ubuntu 1204 si soporta el driver rt2800 asi que talves trabaje bien mi pci
<nilsonmorales> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/944354
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-19
<jose-dm> quien diponible
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<DiegoTc> #ubuntu-hn
<frank_> Buenas alguien me pueden ayudar en un instalacion de un server dedicated
<The_soup> frank_, para eso tendrias que preguntar en #ubuntu-server
<The_soup> en ingles
<frank_> the soup me puedes ayudar
<GridCube> frank_, la verdad es que nunca instale un servidor
<GridCube> te recomendaria buscar algun buen tutorial en internet, o leer algun manual
<GridCube> o preguntar en #ubuntu-server
<frank_> Ok
<frank_> Gracias
<guampa> frank_: no creo que te ayuden a realizar una instalacion completa en irc, preguntas concretas si
<Paiporta41> hola
<jorgex9> hola gente..!.
<chilicuil> hola jorgex9 o/
<jorgex9> una preg. saben como configuro vsftpd para que anonymous pueda solo descargar de un directorio especifico?
<chilicuil> nop, ni idea
<dtamariz> jorgex9,  tengo entendido que a cada usuario le asinas su directorio si asi quieres, entonces solo tendrias que buscar cual seria el directorio de anonymous default y listo
<dtamariz> *asignas
<jorgex9> es /srv/ftp
<jorgex9> graxx
<elshaka> hoygan nautilus esta muy lento luego de copiarle mis documentos respaldados en una instalacion limpia de 12.04
<elshaka> ya en serio :$, luego de copiar mis archivos nautilus ahora tarda un rato largo en iniciar y en cerrar, y a veces se congela por momentos de forma aleatoria al abrir carpetas
<elshaka> alguna idea?
<Biblioclasta> deshabilitar el preview de archivos de nautilus, si eso falla se puede usar thunar
<elshaka> Biblioclasta, gracias, ya lo intente, lo curioso es que thunar se porta igual en mi pc
<elshaka> otra cosa es que funcionan rapido si ejecuto thunar o nautilus como root
<chilicuil> sip, debe ser eso, esta generando los previous o algo asi
<chilicuil> prueba pcmanfm
<chilicuil> o deshabilita el preview, o limitalo a unos pocos mb
<elshaka> deshabilitare el preview por completo a ver que pasa :)
<Biblioclasta> si con eso no mejora, me fijaría que dice el smart status, podría ser un error físico en el disco lo que da poco rendimiento de lectura, pero es poco probable.
<elshaka> smart status? es una app?
<Biblioclasta> no, lo puedes ver en la herramienta de disco, palimpsest
<elshaka> oh jebus
<elshaka> read error rate en 57
<Biblioclasta> :(
<Biblioclasta> has tenido errores de disco antes?
<Toranks> ¿Alguien sabe alguna forma de matar el proceso que más esté usando la CPU sólo con el teclado? Algún atajo tipo ctrl+alt+petsys+k , o alguna forma de programarlo?
<Biblioclasta> me imagino que se puede armar un bash que haga eso
<Biblioclasta> si sabes que procesos son los problematicos, quizá sea mejor opsion usar algo como monit
<Biblioclasta> *opción
<Toranks> Tengo una idea pero no estoy seguro
<Toranks> Posiblemente tiene que ver con el navegador, pero como siempre lo tengo abierto y es tan "aleatorio"
<Biblioclasta> si lo que queres es monitoriar y matar a voluntad desde consola
<Biblioclasta> una de las opsiones más amigables es htop
<Biblioclasta> lo unico que hay que tendrias que hacer es ordenar los procesos por uso de cpu, y matar al proceso molesto presionando k
<Toranks> No, sin consola
<Toranks> la pantalla me deja de responder de 5 a 10 minutos
<Toranks> sólo el ratón a trancas, y el teclado idem
<Biblioclasta> el disco empieza hacer ruido como que esta escribiendo mucho?
<Toranks> No
<Biblioclasta> es raro, ningún proceso iniciado com prioridad normal deberia hacer el sistema tan lento, si tubiera que adivinar, lo primero que se me ocurre es que se termino la memoria, y empezo a mover cosas a swap, y por eso se muere todo por un buen tiempo
<Toranks> Hmmm podría ser
<Toranks> Pero no hace mucho ruido, o apenas
<Biblioclasta> en ese caso no verias ningún proseso concreto que use mucho cpu, pero el iowait picaría al maximo,
<Biblioclasta> instala indicator multiload, para monitoriar el uso de memoria y cpu fácilmente, así vas a estar seguro cual es el problema
<Toranks> Eso mantiene registros que se puedan consultar después?
<Biblioclasta> no, solo 5 segundos, muestr aun pequeño grafico constantemente en el area del indicador, muy fácil de ver cuando algo anda mal
<Toranks> Pero no dice qué programa es el que está copando la cpu..
<Biblioclasta> no
<Biblioclasta> pero es trivial ver eso con htop
<carnau> ¿Hay algún comando para hacer algo así como un ls tree?
<carnau> Lo hay, pero no recuerdo cuál era.
<atotclic> carnau: que es lo que quieres
<atotclic> que quieres buscar o como??
<carnau> creo que con un ls -R tiro, gracias atotclic
<carnau> algo así, pero que cojiera ficheros también: http://www.molecularsciences.org/linux/using_ls_to_display_a_file_tree
<carnau> pero como que tampoco lo quiero para un museo, con listarlos ya es suficiente
<atotclic> ls -la
<atotclic> ls -A
<atotclic> du -h
<atotclic> si quieres listar todo du te puede ir mejor
<nilsonmorales> se puede instalar  xubuntu en una usb?
<nilsonmorales> se puede instalar xubuntu en una usb?
<kurama10> nilsonmorales: sip
<nilsonmorales> buenos dias , se puede instalar xubuntu en una usb?
<kurama10> si se puede
<nilsonmorales> nombre de la aplicacion o programa por favor
<kurama10> nilsonmorales: ya googleaste
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/128185
<nilsonmorales> si ya le reze a san google
<kurama10> ahi te dicen como instalarlo
<kurama10> pos se me hace raro que no lo hayas encontrado
<kurama10> mira http://www.linuxhispano.net/2010/12/19/instalar-ubuntu-linux-en-memoria-usb/
<nilsonmorales> sale
<nilsonmorales> gracias
<nilsonmorales> copiado
<Tiffon> nas gente
<saranpio> hola
<saranpio> como estan
<Harpagornis> Buenas, repito la pregunta de los últimos días, alguien sabe por que no me deja leer por problemas de permisos en una particion NTFS  con php?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<kurama10> Harpagornis: a ver explicate mas afondo por favor
<Harpagornis> xd
<Harpagornis> ok
<guampa> Harpagornis: que permisos tienen los archivos que queres acceder, y con que usuario/grupo corre el script en php
<Harpagornis> guampa, kurama10 , los archivos estan el otra particion, y no me deja cambiarles el permiso, si pruebo la /home/user/Escritorio funciona
<guampa> Harpagornis: que permisos tienen los archivos que queres acceder, y con que usuario/grupo corre el script en php?
<Harpagornis> guampa, el directorio 700
<Harpagornis> el script..
<Harpagornis> 664
<Harpagornis> a eso te refieres guampa ?
<guampa> no exactamente
<guampa> el directorio ademas de los permisos, habria que ver que propietario/grupo tiene
<Harpagornis> ok
<guampa> y el script, que usuario y grupo tiene cuando corre
<guampa> lo corres a mano o desde un web server?
<Harpagornis> web server
<guampa> apache?
<Harpagornis> si
<Harpagornis> como se veia los grupos?
<guampa> del archivo, con ls, o el nautilus en modo lista
<Harpagornis> ok
<guampa> del proceso, en caso que lo corras desde apache normalmente es el usuario del apache
<Harpagornis> guampa, con el ls -l
<guampa> si
<Harpagornis> me pone que todos tienen el mismo grupo
<guampa> cual es el usuario y grupo que tienen?
<Harpagornis> es decir, la tercera y  cuarta columna
<Harpagornis> el mismo, lucas y lucas
<guampa> ok
<guampa> y los permisos son 700
<guampa> o sea, 7=permiso total para el usuario propietario, 0=ningun permiso para el grupo propietario, 0=ningun permiso para otros usuarios
<guampa> como el script php corre con el usuario de apache (otros usuarios) no tiene ningun permiso de acceso
<Harpagornis> el directorio que intento leer si
<SergioMeneses> oferta de trabajo en Canonical https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=481
<Harpagornis> solución guampa ?
<guampa> yo diria que montar la particion con permisos menos restringidos es lo mas facil
<guampa> como montas el ntfs?
<Harpagornis> pues como el nautilius
<Harpagornis> xd
<guampa> entonces armate un script o un alias para hacerlo manualmente mejor
<guampa> o en /etc/fstab
<Harpagornis> por que no me dejara cambiar los permisos de  ese directorio?
<guampa> porque no hay en realidad soporte de permisos NTFS
<guampa> entonces aparecen todos con permisos prefijados al momento de montar el sistema de archivos
<guampa> y sino, en vez de modificar los permisos, podes hacer que el script corra con tus credenciales con algo como http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/suexec.html
<Harpagornis> me tengo que ir, muchas gracias guampa , veré eso ultimo
<guampa> ok
<LuchoV> que tal buenas tardes [_]P
<dtamariz> hola LuchoV
<LuchoV> < dtamariz> que tal como te va, disculpa estaba viendo unas cosas y no vi tu saludo
<dtamariz> excelente, tranquilo hermano
<lopez> Hola una consulta tengo una carpeta encriptada con el pass que cifra ubuntu en la instalación, esto esta en otra partición, como puedo acceder a los datos ?
<lopez> y como cambio el diccionario de xchat a español argentina ?
<GridCube> cambia tu ispell por el de argentina
<GridCube> o el aspell
<GridCube> era?
<nasser> si se me bloquea el portátil en distintas distribuciones linux, debo pensar que es debido a un fallo a nivel de hardware?
<mimecar> depende del bloqueo
<nasser> he instalado ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, opensuse, etc.
<nasser> y en todas ellas se bloquea el sistema
<mimecar> cuando
<nasser> por ejemplo, el opensuse al conectarme al WiFi
<nasser> y el xubuntu al inciar sesión
<nasser> mimecar?
<mimecar> se bloquean en puntos diferentes?
<nasser> sí
<atotclic> que has instalado y como??
<atotclic> nasser:  que ha s instalado y como??
<nasser> no os preocupéis chicos
<nasser> mi tío informático acaba de inspeccionar el portátil y el disco duro efectivamente está averiado
<nasser> así es que probablemente sea debido a eso el bloqueo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si sabes que está dañado el disco...
<nasser> no lo sabía hasta hace unos minutos
<nasser> por eso preguntaba
<nasser> porque quizá es cosa de linux
<atotclic> nasser: cuantas particiones primarias has hecho??
<nasser> ninguna... es en ordenadores distintos
<nasser> en el averiado únicamente tenía instalado 1 SO
<mimecar> atotclic: si el disco duro está dañado ...
<nasser> pero probé con varios para asegurarme que no se trataba de un error del SO
<nasser> afortunadamente, está dentro del período de garantía :S
<nasser> cuál es el canal off-topic?
<atotclic> mimecar: si lo leo que esta dañado pero no entiendo diversas distros distintos ordenadores ???
<atotclic> un disco
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores físicos
<mimecar> da igual lo que pongas, al final fallará
<nasser> atotclic, el mismo ordenador!
<atotclic> y entonces pones distintos ordenadores??
<nasser> perdón por haberme expresado mal antes
<atotclic> y en el mismo disco todas las distribuciones
<atotclic>  distintas particiones???
<nasser> simultáneamente no
<atotclic> a ver puedes tener las distribuciones que quieras en el disco y puedes ejecutarlas a la vez como maquinas virtuales
<nasser> para un portátil acer aspire 5250, 4 GB de RAM, 64 bits, procesador AMD y 1,3 Ghz, q distro me recomendáis para q funcione fluidamente?
<mimecar> nasser: cualquiera
<atotclic> el tema es que si formateas te dice si tiene errores
<nasser> mimecar: 1,3 Ghz es suficiente?
<atotclic> con 4gigas de ram la que quieras
<nasser> es que en el PC del disco duro averiado me iba algo lento a veces
<atotclic> nasser: podia ser disco perfectamente o incluso a veces la ram chekeala
<nasser> tenía windows 7 (me lo acababan de dar. después instalé linux) y consumía 100% de la CPU con solo abrir google chrome :S
<mimecar> nasser: si es un fallo del disco duro no tiene más cosas
<nasser> mimecar: cómo?
<mimecar> ponle otro disco y los problemas desaparecerán
<nasser> gracias :)
<nasser> mañana iré a cambiarlo
<nasser> es q pensé q iba lento pq cpu tenía 1,3 ghz
<mimecar> chrome usa mucha memoria
<nasser> pero tanta como para consumir 100% de la CPU?
<mimecar> flash + linux si
<nasser> ahora estoy en otro portátil con 4 GB RAM 2,2 Ghz y me consume 5 %
<nasser> xD
<nasser> el hecho de que me consumiera tanto será debido al fallo del disco duro, supongo...
<mimecar> puede ser cualquier cosa
<Guest86361> hola a todos, he instalado squid 2.7 y tambien el ultimo webmin y he instlado el modulo de squid para webmin pero no aparece el modulo en la pestaña de seridores
<Guest86361> porque no veo el modulo de squid en webmin
<Guest86361> alguna ayuda
<Guest86361> en el modulo de configuracion he ruteado a los archivos del squid pero aun asi no levanta el modulo
<Guest86361> alguna ayuda
<Guest86361> alguna orientacion
<mimecar> Guest86361: webmin suele dar problemas
<mimecar> lo has instalado de los repositorios?
<Guest86361> de la pagina principal de webmin estoy en la ultima version
<Guest86361> mimecar he ruteado los archivos de configuracion de squid por ejm /usr/local/squid/etc/squid.conf y las otras rutas  yo supuse que con eso deberia levantar pero no levanta
<Guest86361> porque por defecto habia otra ruta
<mimecar> Guest86361: webmin no está en ubuntu porque da problemas con el sistema
<mimecar> es mejor que no lo uses
<Guest86361> ok mimecar no queda otra que configurar squid.conf, thank you
<mimecar> revisa los logs y verás la razón de que no funcione
<Guest86361> ok
<Harpagornis> Buenas, sería posible, en bash, que inserte en una bd lo que lea de un directorio?
<itxshell> buenas
<LuchoV> tu tranqui
<Harpagornis> guampa, tu probaste lo de suEXEC alguna vez?
<guampa> no
<guampa> y a decir verdad, trataria de evitarlo o lo estudiaria con cuidado antes de usarlo, por lo que leo involucra setuids
<guampa> antes que eso puede ser preferible manejar la elevacion de privilegio via alguna config en sudoers
<BreoganGal> hola, pregunta rapida
<BreoganGal> en aplicaciones de inicio de ubuntu solo veo el programa jupiter
<BreoganGal> y el resto por que no?
<Harpagornis> guampa, a que te refieres con sudoers?
<guampa> con sudoers podrias darle privilegios al usuario del apache para que pueda correr un script determinado con las credenciales tuyas
<Harpagornis> ok, lo veré, gracias por todo guampa
<guampa> Harpagornis: la linea a agregar en sudoers seria algo www-data (ALL) = (claudio) /path/to/script
<guampa> s/algo/& como/
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo un fichero en cpp
<anikras> y me gustaria hacer un makefile
<anikras> ya que voy a crear programas independientes: programa1.cpp programa2.cpp
<anikras> y me gustaria hacer un makefile para poder ponerle las librerias que utilizo
<anikras> este seria el ejemplo: gcc practica0.cpp -o practica0 -lglut -lGL -lGLU
<Jlander> hola
<Jlander> busco ayuda
<guampa> !ask Jlander
<kubot> Jlander: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Jlander> necesito acceder a un disco usb con la consola
<Jlander> pero me da "permission denied"
<Jlander> guampa,
<anikras> Jlander, que sistema de ficheros es ?
<anikras> ntfs ?
<anikras> seria algo asi: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdx /mnt/usbdir
<anikras>  donde /dev/sdx es el dispositivo
<Jlander> xfs
<anikras> seria algo asi: sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdx /mnt/usbdir
<anikras> prueba
<Jlander> uhm
<Jlander> está en dev/sdb1
<anikras> crea una carpeta para el punto de montaje
<Jlander> necesito aplicar el xfs_repair a ese disco
<anikras> sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdb1 /carpeta_creada_por_ti
<anikras> xfs_repair /dev/sdb1
<Jlander> ok
<Jlander> permission denied
<k-milogars> buenas a todos
<k-milogars> estoy aprendiendo java
<guampa> Jlander: el sistema tiene que estar desmontado para pasarle xfs_repair
<Jlander> me dijeron que está en root o algo así
<guampa> y tenes que correrlo con sudo
<Jlander> ok
<k-milogars> y tengo un problema con un programa
<anikras> sudo xfs_repair /dev/sdb1
<anikras> k-milogars, todavia no somos adivinos
<k-milogars> ajjajajaja
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> me ayuda
<anikras> exponlo y el que pueda intentara solucionartelo
<guampa> k-milogars: este canal no es para soporte de programacion, proba en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> anikras ya se lo paso
<Jlander> me dice
<Jlander> ERROR: The filesystem has valuable metadata changes in a log which needs to
<Jlander> be replayed.  Mount the filesystem to replay the log, and unmount it before
<Jlander> re-running xfs_repair.  If you are unable to mount the filesystem, then use
<Jlander> the -L option to destroy the log and attempt a repair.
<Jlander> Note that destroying the log may cause corruption -- please attempt a mount
<Jlander> of the filesystem before doing this.
<guampa> !pastebin Jlander
<kubot> Jlander: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<anikras> Jlander, abre una pestaña de l navegador y busca google translate y lo pegas
<Jlander> hola
<Jlander> lo hice
<Jlander> dice que el sistema de archivos tiene cambios de metadatos en el registro
<Jlander> que lo monte y "replay" el registro
<anikras> pero que si no puedes montarlo utiliza la opcion -L
<Jlander> sí
<anikras> para eliminar el archivo de log
<Jlander> con eso pierdo algunos datos
<Jlander> cómo sé si no puedo montarlo?
<anikras> tampoco entiendo porque utilizas en un pendrive xfs
<anikras> pero bueno
<Jlander> es un disco duro de la tele
<Jlander> me obliga
<anikras> ok
<anikras> no se si el arranque de ubuntu te chequeara el disco usb
<Jlander> ah
<Jlander> estoy usando  un live
<Jlander> bueno le meto el -L
<anikras> si quieres intentalo
<guampa> ya vengo
<Jlander> sí con eso ya accedo
<Jlander> y habré perdido algun dato
<Jlander> gracias voy a probar
<Jlander> vale funciona
<Jlander> y he perdido unos datos
<anikras> era un riesgo que habia que correr
<LuchoV> buenas noches, quisiera saber cuanto espacio aproximado ocupa el ubuntu 12.04 en el disco duro despues de instalado yactualizado
<Jlander> sí
<Jlander> ya lo hice una vez
<Jlander> ahora recuperaré el archivo
<anikras> LuchoV, sobre unos 3 gigas
<anikras> si instalas todo
<Jlander> pero es un follón
<Jlander> pq no uso linux
<LuchoV> < anikras> ok gracias, es bien poco
<anikras> Jlander, puedes crearte una maquina virtual
<anikras> con linux
<anikras> y tenerlo ahi cuando lo necesites
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-20
<Jlander> mm
<Jlander> y eso cómo va
<Jlander> yo lo que tengo es un pendrive live
<Jlander> gracias por todo
<Jlander> nos vemos
<Jlander> una cosa
<Jlander> como puedo grabar un archivo de notas si estoy en un live
<Jlander> para verlo con windows?
<selena> hola
<LuchoV> hola a quienes llegan [_]P
<LuchoV> hola a quienes llegan [_]P
<sebastian_> buenas noches for all !
<sebastian_> amigos necesito usar Amule, pero "id baja", quien podra ayudarme ?
<sebastian_> modem ethernet , cable modem..
<sebastian_> ip dinamica
<sebastian_> alguna sugerencia...?
<Colo_ar> sebastian_: creo hay q abrir los puertos en el modem
<sebastian_> Colo_ar, eso en amule o en alguna configuracion de redes ?
<Colo_ar> tenes q mirar que puertos necesita emule y abrirlos en el modem
<sebastian_> si entiendo, pero no se como se abren en  el modem..
<Colo_ar> tene q entrar al modem
<Colo_ar> hay una pestaña en la que podes configurarlos
<Colo_ar> pones el puerto a usar y la ip
<sebastian_> ok,eso esta en el asistente de configuraciones no ?
<Colo_ar> no entiendo, q asistente
<Colo_ar> ?
<sebastian_> Colo_ar, me voy a fijar un poco en la net, asi no te paso preguntas absurdas.. jejeje
<Colo_ar> sebastian_: igual no te hagas problema q no soy experto solo trato de darte un amano
<sebastian_> Colo_ar, ok gracias, lo que pasa es que no caso una de puertos, no tengo router, y no se como abrir nada ni en donde, así que antes de preguntar me voy a instruir un poco en los foros a ver que pasa, cualquier cosa vuelvo y consulto con un poco mas de detalle
<Colo_ar> sebastian_: ok
<MacUbu7> Hola a todos
<mamavi03> holahola hola
<mamavi03> auxilio
<sebastian_> hola como puedo averiguar cual el programa que esta reenviando los puertos en ubuntu ??
<mamavi03> he instalado ubuntu12.04 en este esquipo y de vez en cuando
<mamavi03> se reinicia sola ó me pone el mouse todo con rallas en la visual
<MacUbu7> No se de ubuntu, solo Mac
<sebastian_> en la pagina http://portforward.com/ parece estar la solucion a mi problema pero tengo que elegir entre una lista de programas y no se cual ... alguien me puede orientar ?
<sebastian_> Colo_ar, estube mirando , hay una pagina que parece facilitar la apertura de puertos es http://portforward.com/
<Colo_ar> sebastian_: miro
<Colo_ar> sebastian_: me mataste
<arielsanflo> saludos encontre la forma para que todos los que utilizen ubuntu pudan conectar wlna de usb wifi encore con shif realtael 8192cu
<arielsanflo> funcionaria enuwi150/enuwi300
<sebastian_> hola alguien podría decirme como saber cual es la ip de mi pc, estoy tratando de que fucione amule.gracias!
<Colo_ar> fijate en la info de la coneccion
<arielsanflo> ip publica
<emerson_aly> abre una terminal y coloca  sudo ifconfig :D
<sebastian_> ok
<arielsanflo> fijate si la conexion tiene proxy
<sebastian_> arielsanflo, y eso donde me fijo , en la terminal ?
<arielsanflo> hay quien te probee el internet
<sebastian_> arielsanflo, no, el servidor directamente..
<arielsanflo> bueno  e
<sebastian_> arielsanflo, es bastante complicado esto de los p2p no?
<arielsanflo> nop yo utilizo utorrent
<arielsanflo> y es super
<sebastian_> yo tambien pero para algunas cosas es mejor emule, por eso lo quiero..
<arielsanflo> si tienes buena conexion te lo aconsejo
<arielsanflo> pero si ienes conexion lenta no
<arielsanflo> quita mucho ancho de banda
<sebastian_> arielsanflo, si lo uso, pero necesito usar emule tambien...
<sebastian_> ma va bien con los 3M.. no es mucho pero bué!
<emerson_aly> sebastian_,  si e spara audio te recomiendo el  music download center
<sebastian_> emerson_aly, buen dato, es un programa ? esta para lubuntu?
<sebastian_> tambien hay en emule mucho material pdf dificil de encontrar en otras redes...
<emerson_aly> sebastian_,  no es en los repositorios pero puedes descargar el .deb :D
<sebastian_> ya lo voy a buscar, no tenes un link a mano por casualidad ?
<emerson_aly> dejame bucarlos
<sebastian_> ya lo encontre
<sebastian_> emerson_aly, la version 5.1
<emerson_aly> cualquiera te funcionara :D
<sebastian_> pregunta, las descargas son pagas?
<emerson_aly> no son totalmente gratis y lo mejos es que son descargas directas
<emerson_aly> y si quieres descargar videos te recomiendo que uses el jdownloader
<emerson_aly> los buscas en youtube copias y pegas en el link y listo
<sebastian_> y las descargas de archivos compartidos con que se pueden hacer ?
<emerson_aly> e incluso si es uno en hd 1080p lo puedes descargar sin problema dl youtube cn este porgramilla :D
<emerson_aly> ps mira sebastian_ de verdad muchos usan amule lo use no me gusto anteriosr mente emulaba el ares con wine
<emerson_aly> pero me parecio mejos decargar el audio con mdc y los videos con jdownloader
<sebastian_> emerson_aly, los navegadores tienen complementos igual para descargar los videos directamente..eso anda bastante bien
<sebastian_> emerson_aly, con esto creo que esta resuelto el tema, desinstalo amule, y listo
<emerson_aly> ps si pero pro ejemplo dl youtube no me descargan los ke estan en 1080p y soy un adicto al hd jaja xD
<emerson_aly> sebastian_,  ojo eso  es como todo aveces puede ke alguna cancion salga mal
<sebastian_> o sea que sea cualquier cosa ? jajaj si pasa...
<emerson_aly> jaja
<emerson_aly> desde que lo uso hace 6 meses
<emerson_aly> me a pasado solo 4
<sebastian_> emerson_aly, la primer busqueda me fallo, el tema dia feliz de las pelotas no esta.. hu!
<emerson_aly> jajaja sebastian_
<sebastian_> es medio pesadito el programa parece para mi pc...se hace lento
<danes> buen dia a todos
<emerson_aly> sebastian_, es que un programilla en java
<sebastian_> buenas noches....j
<sebastian_> emerson_aly, igual que jdownloader
<Allan1097> hola
<danes> alguien sabe como puedo hacer que se despliegue un archivo .html en servidor? lo que sucede es que tengo apache instalado y cuando navego a una direccion donde tengo el archivo, este se abre como texto plano
<Allan1097> hola
<Allan1097> tengo un problema con la instalacion de ubuntu
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, cuale s tru problema ?
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, aa ve rsi puedo ayudar :D
<Allan1097> yo descargue y monte la imagen de archivo de UBUNTU 12.04
<Allan1097> a un DVD-RW
<Allan1097> al reiniciar mi PC con Windows 7 y el disco adentro de UBUNTU 12.04 para comenzar
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, ?
<Allan1097> al iniciar me sale la pantalla
<Allan1097> cuanod sale un palito parpadeando y se queda asi
<Allan1097> yo lo que hize fue dejar como media hora
<Allan1097> aver si comenzaba
<Allan1097> pero no
<emerson_aly> mmm Allan1097  y ya probaste volver a grabar la imagen de ubuntu otra vez
<Allan1097> lo tuve que sacar el DVD para comenzar mi sistema operativo normal
<Allan1097> si ya probe
<Allan1097> y hice el arranque desde la BIOS y nada
<Allan1097> como el DVD es regrabable
<Allan1097> antes de montarlo como 3hr antes
<emerson_aly> es posible que la imagen que descargaste esta corrupta
<Allan1097> yo monte android LIVE CD
<Allan1097> la descargue desde JDownloader
<Allan1097> pero android lo borre para dejarlo sin nada
<Allan1097> el dvd estaba limpio cuando monte Ubuntu
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  lo descargaste de la oficial de ubuntu
<Allan1097> si
<emerson_aly> por que no intentas esto
<emerson_aly> descargalo de nuevo
<emerson_aly> y lo grabas en un cd normal
<emerson_aly> algunas veces descargan corruptos a mi me ha sucedido tambien
<emerson_aly> y e tenido que descargar otra vez la distro
<Allan1097> mi velocidad es de 70KB/seg asi que no me da tiempo para hoy
<emerson_aly> jeje bueno
<Allan1097> pero lo puedo montar en el DVD-RW que tengo
<Allan1097> ?
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  por cierto cuando la grabes trata de grabarla lo ams lento posible :D no se unos 2x o cuatro lo ams bajo que puedas
<Allan1097> pero lo puedo probar en VirtualBox para ver si esta corrupto?
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  no deberia darte problemas por un DVD-RW
<Allan1097> pues si el disco llega hasta 2X
<m4v> Allan1097: probaste ves ningún mensaje de error? apretaste escape  alt+ctrl+f1 para ver si te muestra los mensajes de booteo?
<Allan1097> lo que hare es dejar el DVD-RW limpio
<m4v> probaste ver*
<emerson_aly> ok eso es perfecto pruebalo priemro en un virtual box
<Allan1097> no no lo probe
<Allan1097> seria, ESC+ALT+CTRL+F1?
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, por que no puebas la distro que descargaste en el virtual box
<Allan1097> no tengo 4 dedos
<m4v> no, escape o ctrl+alt+f1
<Allan1097> que es distro?
<Allan1097> haaa
<Allan1097> escape si le presione y no salio nada'
<Allan1097> pero no he probado con CTRL+ALT_F1
<emerson_aly> se le da el termino distro a  cualquier distribucion linux  por ejemplo ubuntu debian linux mint
<Allan1097> Ahhh, perdoname por la molestia
<emerson_aly> para nada estamos para aprender :D
<Allan1097> pues de hecho ahorita estoy descargando VB
<Allan1097> Mira tengo:
<Allan1097> Intel Pentium 1.7 GHz, 1GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 Series, MoBo IBM
<Allan1097> Windows 7 Professional
<Allan1097> creo que mi disco duro es ATA
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, prueba cn el vb  si no t corre descarga de nuevo la distro d ubuntu  y recuerda grabar a una baja velocidad
<Allan1097> esperame voy a ver
<Allan1097> tiene mi grabador de 1X a 2X
<Allan1097> que programa me recomiendas
<Allan1097> yo uso AstroBurn LITE
<emerson_aly> ps cuando usaba windows simpre use nero
<Allan1097> sabes, la descarga de ubuntu cuando se estaba descargando yo la paraba y la volvia a reanudar y asi sucesivamente, tubo algo que ver esto?
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  aa ves alli puede que este el problema
<Allan1097> porque ayer la comenze a descargar, la apague mi PC ayer y hoy la volvi a encender y reanude
<m4v> Allan1097: no me da idea que esté mal la iso, lo que sí puede ser es que estes usando un DVD-RW y la lectora ya no pueda leerlos bien.
<Allan1097> como a las 7 de la noche de hoy se termino
<Allan1097> pero el ANDROID me dio bien
<emerson_aly> m4v, tu crees que por pusar tantas veces no este corrupto ?
<m4v> emerson_aly: corrupto que? el dvd-rw o la iso?
<emerson_aly> m4v,  la iso
<Allan1097> yo creo que a mi me pasado cuando iba a descargar Windows 7 la primera vez me salio mal el arranque
<Allan1097> y lo volvi a descargar pero estaba haciendo pruebas con VB
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, prueba la iso que descargaste cn el VB y si todo anda bien grabalo en CD normal
<m4v> emerson_aly: como va a estar la iso corrupta? es un archivo, si se bajó bien y el checksum da correcto está bien.
<Allan1097> pero m4v yo lo detuve y lo volvia a reanudar y asi sucesivamente
<m4v> lo que puede ser es que no se grave bien al DVD-RW o la lectora tenga problemas para leer ese tipo de medios.
<Allan1097> pero hice la prueba con Android Live CD
<emerson_aly> m4v,  tu mismo lo dijiste  y no dio bien el checksum no creo que Allan1097  lo revisara ?
<m4v> Allan1097: no entiendo, que fué lo que detuviste y renaudaste?
<Allan1097> en este mismo disco
<emerson_aly> m4v,  el detuvo y renudo la descargar d ela iso
<Allan1097> la descarga de la iso
<m4v> emerson_aly: ah estaba con la suposición que el checksum estaba bien
<m4v> Allan1097: como calculaste el checksum?
<Allan1097> ahorita acaba de terminar la descarga de VB
<Allan1097> como lo calculo?
<emerson_aly> m4v,  :D lo que yo le digo a Allan1097  es que pruebe cn el VB a ver si todo anda bien por que ami tampoc me cuadra mucho un DVD-RW
<Allan1097> y si en VB me sale lo mismo?
<Allan1097> ayudenme a configurar la maquina virtual
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  si te sale lo mismo ps volves a descargar la iso d ubuntu pero sin estar pausandola :D
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> esperenme ya vuelvo
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  la MV no tiene dificultad alguna lo instalr luego lo abres y le das neuvo
<m4v> Allan1097: hacé eso "md5sum archivo.iso" y el resultado que te da lo comparás con el número que te dan en donde descargaste la iso
<emerson_aly> seleciona que instalaras una makina con linux y usaras la distro ubuntu
<m4v> si salen iguales es que la iso está bien descargada
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  y de memoria ram ps no se ponde unos 512
<emerson_aly> m4v,  creo k el esta usando windows en este momento funcionara igual ese comando ?
<m4v> ah no :P
<emerson_aly> jeje
<Allan109> ya volvi
<m4v> pensé que estaba en una versión más vieja de ubuntu
<Allan109> hola ya volvi
<m4v> en windows creo que hay que bajar algún programa que calcule el checksum
<Allan109> pero es la 12.04
<emerson_aly> m4v,  no esta bajo guindows
<Allan109> cual es
<Allan109> que es el Checksum
<emerson_aly> mmm Allan109  ps yo no recuerdo como t dije ya voy para 2 años sin saber d windows
<emerson_aly> m4v,  conoces alguno ?
<Allan109> ayudeme a configurar la VB
<m4v> Allan109: http://www.winmd5.com/
<Allan109> no se porque me desconectaron de la sala
<Allan1097> hola
<Allan1097> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Allan1097> holaaaa
<Allan1097> hoooooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<m4v> Allan1097: no hagas eso.
<m4v> kubot: dile a Allan1097 sobre pm
<kubot> Allan1097: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> hola m4v
<Allan1097> sabes , lo hice en VB y me sale lo mismo
<m4v> Allan1097: probaste calculando el checksum?
<Allan1097> si
<m4v> que valor dió?
<Allan1097> dice "current file MD5 checksum value:
<Allan1097> a13f1a5d3f8cc42c9e10953c6c54917f
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, creo que lo mejor es que lo vuelvas a descargar :D
<Allan1097> ohh ahi estas
<m4v> Allan1097: cual es el nombre de la iso?
<Allan1097> si ,manana lo voy a descargar
<Allan1097> pero, los requisitos estan bien
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  si estan los minimos son 512 cn un proc d 1 gz
<m4v> Allan1097: cual es el nombre de la iso? así veo si el checksum coincide
<Allan1097> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Allan1097> puedo usar Jdownloader?
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  si pero no estes pausandolo a cada rato :D
<m4v> sep. está mal, esa iso tiene que dar d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> ustedes 2 tienen UBUNTU
<Allan1097> mm
<emerson_aly> yo uso ubuntu 12.04  canaima gnu/linux y en mi portatil trisquel
<Allan1097> porque no has actualizado
<Allan1097> que me dicen Ubuntu es mas rapido que Windows?
<Allan1097> ok ahora estoy mirando que ya estas actulizado
<GridCube> vanilla no se
<emerson_aly> ciertamente aparte te deja ser libre
<GridCube> no creo que unity sea mas rapido que 7
<GridCube> pero xubuntu o lubuntu sin lugar a dudas
<Allan1097> Ubuntu o W7?
<emerson_aly> aunque en mi opinion personal la distro d gnu/linux rapidad
<Allan1097> cual es el mejor
<Allan1097> es que no se
<GridCube> Allan1097, para que?
<emerson_aly> GridCube, en mi caso quite el unity y puse gnome 2 xD
<Allan1097> cual quedarme, mi actual W7 o el Futuro Ubuntu
<GridCube> w7 es un muy buen sistema operativo
<emerson_aly> Allan1097, te recomeindo que uses ubuntu
<GridCube> si te gusta unity usa ubuntu
<Allan1097> si yo creo porque mi juego favorito hay para linux
<Allan1097> pero como es los graficos
<GridCube> si queres seguir usando un escritorio tradicional con todos los beneficios de ubuntu usa xubuntu
<GridCube> ademas es mas rapido que 7 seguro
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  xubuntu es muy bueno y ligero ceo cn el hardware que tenes t correra muy bien
<Allan1097> que hay de diferencia entre Ubuntu , Xubuntu ...etc?
<m4v> Allan1097: el entorno
<GridCube> el escritorio
<Allan1097> tengo una Intel PRO Wirelles "no se que"
<Allan1097> es compatible
<Allan1097> es mi placa d eRed inalambrica
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  no creo que ponga nigun problema cn culaquier distro que le coloques
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  volviendo al tema y lo uqe dijo GridCube  creo que te caeria mejor xubuntu e smucho ams ligera para tu equipo
<Allan1097> ahi en internet oi decir que UBUNTU o la empresa que lo desarrolla manda discos gratis a todas las personas que pidan pero tienen que pagar envio y etc.
<Allan1097> es cierto?
<juchipilo> antes no habia que pagar. no se ahora
<juchipilo> pero tan sencillo que es bajar el .iso y quemar tu propio cd
<juchipilo> por que no haces eso
<Allan1097> si lo hice pero me salio fallada la iso
<m4v> Allan1097: no manda más discos
<m4v> Allan1097: solo manda a los LoCo
<m4v> antes mandaba y eran gratis.
<Allan1097> miren
<GridCube> antes de quemar un cd chequea su checksum Allan1097, tambien podes usar unetbootin
<Allan1097> yo tengo 1GB de RAM
<Allan1097> me corre W7 bien y es bueno en reflejos
<Allan1097> me dieron otro programa
<emerson_aly> amigos me despido Allan1097  espero ya mañan nos escribas desde tu ubuntu
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> Jjaja desde mi UBUNTU
<emerson_aly> Allan1097,  jaja si aunque para tu kardware t recomiendo el xubuntu te andara de 100 :D
<Allan1097> ok
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> quien me puede ayudar en java
<k-milogars> estoy en proceso de aprender
<debsan> k-milogars, preguntá
<k-milogars> ok te paso el codigo
<debsan> no se si aguantaré
<debsan> son 3 am, se me cierran los ojos
<k-milogars> te lo puedo enviar por privado
<george2002> tomate un cafe con cocacola
<debsan> ponelo en pastebin, por si me duermo antes de contestar
<k-milogars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050384/
<k-milogars> mire creo que es algo sencillo
<k-milogars> pero estoy aprendiendo
<k-milogars> el programa es
<k-milogars> pida una serie de 5 numeros y muestre los mayores y menores
<debsan> k-milogars, cual es la duda ?
<k-milogars> que no e podido que me muestre cuales son los mayores y cuales son lo menores
<debsan> k-milogars, ok
<k-milogars> gracias
<debsan> k-milogars, querés el mayor de los 5 y el menor ?
<k-milogars> es una serie de 5 numeros
<k-milogars> ejemplo. ingresaron el 1,2,3,4,-5
<k-milogars> entonce que diga los mayores son el 1,2,3,4
<k-milogars> y los menores son -5
<debsan> ahh positivos y negativos
<k-milogars> yes
<debsan> ok, la condición no se cumple
<k-milogars> me pasa el codigo
<debsan> si num > mayor && num < menor
<k-milogars> corregido
<debsan> estás pidiendo que sea mayor y menor a cero al mismo tiempo
<debsan> yo pondría algo como: if num > 0
<debsan> como primera condicion y en el else: else if num < 0
<debsan> k-milogars, no te has preguntado que pasaría si el número de entrada es igual a 0 ?
<k-milogars> aja
<k-milogars> una condicion == 0
<debsan> ajá, siempre chequeá los bordes.
<k-milogars> ok
<debsan> adios! suerte
<Toranks> v116v: otro con kvirc xD
<v116v> :-)
<Toranks> ¿Puedes ver mi avatar?
<m0ugly> Toranks
<m0ugly> calvo de mierda
<Toranks> Anda
<Toranks> ¿Aún te acuerdas de mí? xD
<m0ugly> te he encontrado
<m0ugly> voy a decírselo a emilio
<Toranks> Pero si ya lo sabe
<m0ugly> Magnífico descubrimiento el de Giza (Un besazo desde aquí, guapa), del famoso Geek Test que desgraciadamente para mí era ininteligible debido al idioma y al exceso de uso de palabras técnicas en el mismo. Nunca lo había hecho.
<m0ugly> Giza
<m0ugly> he visto sus fotos
<m0ugly> en amigosdelirc
<m0ugly> xD
<Toranks> Je, he subido ese post hace un par de días. Parece que estás al acecho xD
<Toranks> O lo tenías copiado en algún lao del blog viejo xD
<lana> hoal alguien me puede decir como puedo grabar un archivo 10,5 Gb en un disco mac
<Ocsi> la revolucin esta en marcha
<ab_> onof346
<ab_> beinonof346
<_Ethan_> hola, estoy pensando en comprarme un laptop de unos 600 euros
<_Ethan_> mi idea es ponerle también ubuntu
<_Ethan_> qué me recomendáis ? estaba pensando en los dell pero no me da tiempo a pillármelo porque me voy de españa en breve
<_Ethan_> cualquier sugerencia me servirá , muchas gracias.
<Toranks> v116v|2: Has recibido ya el avatar?
<dannyLopez> pipol o/
<texte> buenas a todos
<texte> existe un canal de java en español?
<texte> alguno que me ayude en java?? se lo agradeceria
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ospi9> Hola a tod@s. Cuando tengo Win7 y elijo la opción de instalar Ubuntu junto con Windows en qué lugar, partición es instalado ubuntu, en el c: ?
<SergioMeneses> ospi9, se instala como si fuera un programa normal
<ospi9> Eso quiere decir que queda en el c:?
<SergioMeneses> ospi9, si.. aunque puedes cambiarle la ruta, según recuerdo
<ospi9> ha
<ospi9> gracias
<erchache2000> hola, tengo un problema con mldonkey-server en precise.... no se por qué no me arranca el demonio :-S y tengo que arrancarlo a pelo
<erchache2000> alguna sugerencia?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> una pregunta, el dvd de ubuntu 12.04 entra en una memoria usb de 4gb?
<Souchiro> ya lista para bootear
<dannyLopez> Souchiro: DVD? de lo que yo sé es un CD nada más
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> tambien hay dvd
<Souchiro> dannyLopez,  tambien hay dvd
<Souchiro> weno, reinicio
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> solo enre  a ubuntu para arreglar el problema con el kernel PAE
<Souchiro> ahora cambio a debian xD
<dannyLopez> Ô,o
<rubenlinux> saludos
<Illuminati> saludos
<Allan1097> Hola
<Allan1097> emerson_aly: de que pais eeres?
<JoseC>  Pregunta tecnica. Se puede "devolver" la version del sistema?
<rubenlinux> pues no lo se. te refieres a quitar una actualización
<JoseC> Por ejemplo
<JoseC> Puse sid o testing ps
<JoseC> y quiero volver a stable
<JoseC> sin re instalar todo
<JoseC> como un DESupgrade :D
<Exio> JoseC: downgrade, y esto es #ubuntu-es, no #debian-es
<retardado> Hola, estoy usando precise con excritorio xfce y cuando cargo esta pagina con video flash , firefox 13 se cierra y reporta por crash , solo pasa con esa pagina , con otras con flash no; ¿ os pasa eso tambien en esa pagina con precise ?
<retardado> http://www.rtve.es/infantil/videos-juegos/#/videos/clan/todos/
<Il_Javote> Beunas
<retardado> espero confirmacion por parte de algun usuario que use precise sobre lo del flash
<Il_Javote> wenas
<Il_Javote> alguien me podiar dar una mano o orientarme con respecto a iptables y virtuabox
<Allan1097> Hola hay alguien ahi?
<mimecar> Allan1097: no hay nadie
<Allan1097> :(
<Allan1097> mimecar tienes ubuntu?
<mimecar> Allan1097: si haces preguntas "raras", qué respuestas esperas?
<Il_Javote> Mi tema es el siguiente, desde ubuntu (Maquina local) Puedo conectarme a un servidor ftp y realizar un ping. Por otra parte tengo un VB con XP y conexion nat, del cual puedo conectarme al mismo ftp con la salvedad de que cuando realizo un dir el servidor remoto me desconecta. Alguna idea??
<mimecar> si
<Allan1097> que Version tienes?
<Il_Javote> lucid
<mimecar> la 12
<mimecar> !ask Allan1097
<kubot> Allan1097: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Il_Javote> ^^
<Il_Javote> ok
<Allan1097> mira ahorita la estoy descargando Ubuntu Desktop 12.04
<Allan1097> una pregunta: Ubunto 12.04 tiene problemas como Windows?
<mimecar> Allan1097: define problemas
<Allan1097> quiero migrar a Ubuntu
<Allan1097> problemas como: que salga la pantalla azul como sale en Windows
<mimecar> no tienes pantallas azules
<Allan1097> y que aplicaciones dejende funcionar
<Allan1097> Ohh que bueno, en otras palabras no tiene errores, pero los drivers que tengo en Windows
<aguitel> antes de migrar debes leer un poco
<mimecar> los drivers de windows no te sirven de nada
<mimecar> prueba el live cd
<Allan1097> que puedo hacer para mi conexion inalambrica
<Exio> prueba el livecd
<Il_Javote> Alguien con ganas de un privado hot via ssh ^^
<mimecar> Il_Javote: no hay soporte remoto en el canal
<Allan1097> pero con el live cd voy a tener internet ?
<mimecar> Allan1097: si
<Allan1097> es que ayer tuve problemas con la instalacion, es que el ISO que yo descargue estaba corrupto y no arrancaba el Live CD para nada
<Il_Javote> mimecar: oks, Solo tiraba un motivo de contacto para que alguien me responda, llamaba la atencion nomas
<mimecar> Allan1097: si la iso está corrupta... descargala de nuevo
<Allan1097> pues si ahora estoy descargandola
<Allan1097> de nuevo porque mi Jdownloader se detienen las descargas
<dbz>   detACH #Ubuntu-es
<dbz> arg
<Allan1097> porque dice "descarga detenida" y automaticamnete vuelve a continuar, ahorita se me han detenido como 3 veces y no he llgado al 50%
<Exio> usa torrents
<Allan1097> los torrents no se como usarlos
<Allan1097> que requisitos en el sistema para Ubuntu?
<mimecar> desde ordenadores antiguos a ordenadores potentes
<Allan1097> mi Laptop es medio-antiguo cuando lo trajeron traia Windows XP pero lo formate para Windows 7
<Allan1097> y Widnows 7 Corre bien, yo creo que la bios es del 2006
<mimecar> Allan1097: prueba el live cd
<Allan1097> tiene 1GB de RAM, 80 GB DD, ATI Radeon
<Allan1097> pero los efectos de escritorios seran rendibles?
<mimecar> te funcionará bien
<Allan1097> la tarjeta grafica tiene 64MB
<Allan1097> Hay Office para Ubuntu?
<mimecar> equivalente si
<Allan1097> mi juego favorito hay para Linux, y Linux es de Ubuntu
<Allan1097> AssaultCube
<Allan1097> mira ahorita se me detuvo la descarga
<Allan1097> yo creo que me va a salir fallada la ISO, ya son 4 interrupiones
<mimecar> descargalo por torrent
<Allan1097> como es el torrent
<Allan1097> como lo  descargo
<mimecar> como un archivo normal
<mimecar> y lo abres con algún cliente de bittorrent
<mimecar> utorrent, azureus, etc.
<Allan1097> pero no se me va a interrumpir
<mimecar> da igual que se interrumpa
<Allan1097> voy a intentarlo, cual es el link torrent de Ubuntu
<mimecar> lo tienes en la página de descargas
<Allan1097> pero de Ubuntu
<esag> buena tarde
<esag> alguien puede ayudarme por  favor
<Exio> !alguien esag
<kubot> esag: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<esag> gracias
<esag> Alguien sabe porque despues de instalar Ubuntu Server 12.04 en Dell PowerEdge T110 co RAID 1, si apago el servidor luego lo eciendo, despues del grub ya no me carga el sistema operativo gracias
<mimecar> qué error te da?
<Il_Javote> Mi tema es el siguiente, desde ubuntu (Maquina local) Puedo conectarme a un servidor ftp y realizar un dir corectamente. Por otra parte tengo un VB con XP y conexion nat, del cual puedo conectarme al mismo ftp con la salvedad de que cuando realizo un dir el servidor remoto me desconecta. Alguna idea??
<esag> mimecar: no me da ningun error, simplemente se queda la pantalla en blanco
<mimecar> Il_Javote: mira los logs
<Il_Javote> mimecar: apa, no los he visto
<esag> Il_Javote: he leido un par de post, pero aún o me queda claro que el grub debe estar en ambos discos del equpio
<Souchiro> una pregunta, como se instala un grub desde el live cd?
<Souchiro> con apt-get install grub ?
<esag> Souchiro: desde live cd
<Il_Javote> esag: de que hablas?
<mimecar> haces chroot en el sistema instalado y reinstalas grub
<Souchiro> es que estoy de ayudar a un conocido via chat a que instale de nuevo su grubn, por que al aprecer no se instalo buen al actualizar
<esag> Souchiro: te refieres a mi?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> tu quien eres? xD
<Il_Javote> mimecar: he visto los logs y no he encontrado nada interesante o que no haya visto, porque lo dices?
<mimecar> si el servidor te desconecta, la causa está en los logs
<Il_Javote> mimecar: a comprendo, voy a prestar atencion a eso en unos intantes.
<esag> mimecar: tego entendido ubuntu solo ve un disco, el virtual
<mimecar> esag: si se conecta a un servidor de FTP y le corta la conexión
<mimecar> en los logs tiene que aparecer
<esag> mimecar: en este momento reinstalo ubuntu
<mimecar> lo más probable es que el fallo se repita
<esag> mimecar: si pero en este momento tengo Debian instalado
<mimecar> acabas de decir que tenías ubuntu server
<esag> mimecar: si, ayer pero instalé Debian para revisar si el error persistía y cabal sigue el error
<esag> por eso quiero reinstalar Ubuntu
<omikron4> reinstalar = no buscar informacion sobre un problema especifico hasta darse por vencido = -->FRACASO repeticion del problema.. cuando vuelve a aparecer.. vuelve reinstalacion
<esag> omikron4: entiendo, pero hasta ahorita logré encontrarme con este canal, espero poder obtener ayuda
<omikron4> esag: tambien estan los foros de ubuntu-es en la red
<esag> omikron4: pero ya he buscado y e realidad quiero cambiarme al software libre
<omikron4> esag: ademas si es un problema generico puede que la misma ayuda en debian sirva para ubuntu pero no hay garantia de que eso sea asi pues ubuntu es un debian.. pero bastante modificado.. asi que un problema en debian puede ser que no lo sea en ubuntu o al reves
<omikron4> esag_: como llegué tarde no se cual es el problema suyo
<esag_> omikron4: gracias, tengo un servidor Dell PowerEdge RAID 1, al que deseo instalar Ubuntu Server 12.04 pero despues de la primera instalación, si apago el servidor al encenderlo nuevamente despues del grub o me carga el SO
<omikron4> esag_: no entendi del todo :(
<esag_> omikron4: tengo un servidor Dell PowerEdge RAID 1, al que deseo instalar Ubuntu Server 12.04 una vez instalado Ubuntu  si apago el servidor al encenderlo nuevamente despues del grub o me carga el SO
<omikron4> esag_: vamos a ver.. si haces una instalacion correcta.. la primera vez, despues de instalar te pide reiniciar.. tu reinicias y funciona, pero despues de esa vez-- terminas.. apagas  y ya no funciona el server?
<esag_> omikron4: exactamente
<omikron4> esag_: cuando se dice no entendi.. es no entendi lo que escribiste.. si lo repites.. no re-entiendo
<omikron4> esag_: es que no tiene sentido que te haga reiniciar. y despues cuando apagas no funciona.. lo normal es que si apagas bien te arranque.. no es normal que si algo funciona bien cuando reinicias por la instalacion funcione bien y despues de usarlo no.. Controla lo que estas haciendo o lo que te pide que tengas que incluir contraseña.. porque sin contraseña no modificas el sistema.. no se que decirte mas
<omikron4> es una cosa tan rara que no entiendo si no veo.. supongo que a los del canal les pasara los mismo
<omikron4> o trabajas en modo root esag_?
<esag_> omikron4: eso es lo que me parece raro, porque si lo reinicio fuciona muy bien, no se porqué despues de apagado (poweroff) cunaod enciendo el server no arranca despues del grub, al parecer he leido un par de post  dodne indican que el grub se debe editar para incluir todas la unidades fisicas de HD, y o lo la virtual
<esag_> pero aún no me queda claro...
<omikron4> pero el server es virtual esag_?
<esag_> no
<omikron4> esag_: si cuando instalaste el server no te reconocio todas las unidades o particiones. haz esto.. una vez entres despues de la instalacion intenta montar todas las unidades.. despues. te marcas un sudo update-grub  y despues sudo grub-install /dev/sda o hda depende de tu disco
 * omikron4 se tiene que ir.. adeu 
<esag_> omikron4: ahora estoy intslando Ubuntu Server 12.04 ve esto: http://sdrv.ms/LkfSax
<arielsanflo> saludos y buena tarde
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda al actualizar mi ubuntu el escritorio de unity no parpadea se quedo estatico
<arielsanflo> como arreglar este error
<marthus> buenas
<hbastidas> wenas
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda el escritorio de une no me fnciona correctamente
<arielsanflo> la barra del escritorio no parpadea
<marthus> una consulta, tengo ubuntu 12.04, en una pc intel dual core, con tarjeta grafica ati hd 4300, el tema es el siguiente, cuando la pc cambia de usuario o esta un rato pongalen 20 a 30 min sin usar deja de andar osea queda tildada, y tengo q resetearla (esto no me paso en ubuntu 10.04), y tambien cuando hago esforzarla pongalen cuando juego al wow, repito estos problemas en ubuntu 10.04 no me
<marthus> pasa, alguien me puede dar una mano, o me recomiendan o que baje a 10.04 o que cambie a KDE o gnome 2
<Exio> no puedes "cambiar" a gnome2
<marthus> entonces que puedo hacer ?
<GridCube> usar xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<marthus> xD
<GridCube> :( no era chiste
<marthus> ok, pero en xubuntu etan con gnome 3 ?
<marthus> por q aun leo q hay problemas con ati y gnome 3 -.-
<GridCube> marthus, D:
<GridCube> que pregunta mas rara?
<marthus> o.o
<GridCube> porque estaria xubuntu, con una X usando gnome?
<GridCube> es Xubuntu, significa con XFCE
<marthus> no se lo q es eso perdon ^^'
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> XFCE es otro escritorio, no es gnome, ni kde
<marthus> ok
<Allan1097> Hola hay alguin?
<esag_> Alguien sabe por qué sigo teniendo el problema de carga del sistema operativo en Servidor Dell PowerEdge T110 con RAID 1?
<esag_> Alguien sabe por qué sigo teniendo el problema de carga del sistema operativo en Servidor Dell PowerEdge T110 con RAID 1?
<juju> .., con raid 1.., algun error especifico?, md falla?, es raid 1 fisico?
<esag_> juju: son discos fisicos pero el RAID es virtual
<juju> ehh, bueno, sugeriria que revisaras /var/log/syslog para ver que encuentras...
<retaliator> Hola, estoy testeando un posible fallo en ubuntu 12.04 para verificarlo podrian decirme si con firefox 13.0.1 , les falla la carga del video de esta pagian con flash ? : http://www.rtve.es/infantil/videos-juegos/#/videos/clan/todos/
<retaliator> de esta pagina con flash
 * juju entra a ver
<retaliator> a mi se me ciera firefox haciendo crash y dandome la opcion de enviar un reporte cuando uso el flash en esa pagina , solo en esa
<juju> mmm, en mi sistema no se cierra firefox, pero no se carga el video tampoco
<retaliator> raro no?
<juju> mmm, nop, eso pasa todos los dias con las paginas que no siguen estandares
<retaliator> tu sistema es ubuntu precise?
<juju> si
<Biblioclasta> aqui carga bien, y  veo algo horrible sobre clanes y clones...
<retaliator> pues a mi en ubuntu xfce me hace carash firefox en esa pagina usando el flash
<juju> xD
<retaliator> me hace crash
<retaliator> el miniteclado me esta matando
<retaliator> clones ??
<Biblioclasta> si, una animacion de algo gritando clanes y clones
<retaliator> bueno yo esa pagina la uso siempre para testear el flash cuando lo instalo ya que es de los sitios donde el flash consume mas recursos
<retaliator> entonces debo suponer que es algo que esta mal configurado en el sistema que uso
<Biblioclasta> seguramente
<Biblioclasta> aqui en ubuntu 64 12.04 funciona todo bien en firefox chrome y chromiun
<retaliator> con debian estable en esa pagina ningun problema y el flash consume pocos recursos y aun no se por que en los ubuntus incluso en el estable antiguo el flash consume una barbaridad
<retaliator> yo uso xubuntu precise 12.04 32 bits y el resultado es diferente
<retaliator> si tu comprobacion es con un ubuntu de 32 bits igual no me sirve la comprobacion
<retaliator> con un ubuntu de 64 bits ---corrijo
<Biblioclasta> tengo un lubuntu 32 también si queres me fijo ahí
<retaliator> si sera mejor referencia que la rquitectura de 64 bits
<retaliator> pero debe ser un lubuntu 12.04
<Biblioclasta> sip
<Biblioclasta> en lubuntu no carga
<morfeo> Saludo, hay alguna forma de convertir audio a texto?
<retaliator> Biblioclasta , pues a mi me cierra el firefox , tienes la mas reciente version de firefox la 13.0.1?
<Biblioclasta> 13.0
<Exio> retaliator: no empiezes a molestar con comparaciones absurdas, ademas, puedes dejar de evadir bans?
<retaliator> a mi me cierra el firefox usando la 13.0.1
<retaliator> Exio , solo pretende pinchar
<retaliator> no hacerle caso
<lopulus> hola. Existe algun programa para enviar faxes?
<lopulus> a un determinado numero?
<Toranks> Si no tienes modem...
<lopulus> no entendi Toranks
<Toranks> Que sin modem no sé cómo vas a mandar fax
<Toranks> Se puede hacer por web pagando
<lopulus> tengo un modem de claro
<Toranks> Efax-gtk
<nasser> Hola
<nasser> Qué tal?
<guampa> mal
<nasser> Por qué, guampa?
<guampa> se me pincho un DIMM :(
<nasser> qué es eso?
<guampa> un modulo de RAM, pero bueno, pensaba que era el mother podria haber sido peor y no arrancar para nada
<nasser> entonces has perdido RAM?
<guampa> sip, la mitad
<nasser> y por qué ocurrió?
<guampa> porque soy un mugriento, pero esta charla para -cafe mejor
<nasser> ok
<morfeo> Hay gestores de descarga tipo free download manager?
<xangua> no se que es eso pero están tucan, jdownloader, download them all-complemento para firefox- y varias gui's para wget
<morfeo> jdownloader esta en repositorios xangua?
<morfeo> O cual me aconsejas vos?
<16SABGJTS> alguien sabe como hacer parpadaear otra vez el escritorio de unity
<16SABGJTS> actualize y ahora no me cierra se quedo estatico
<xangua> morfeo: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/instalar-jdownloader-desde-ppa/
<16SABGJTS> alguien sabe da casualidad como restaurar el escritorio de unity para que parpade
<morfeo> xangua, instalando, te cuento
<Allan1097> ayudaaa
<Allan1097> tengo un problema
<Allan1097> holaaa
<Allan1097> ayudenmee
<guampa> Allan1097: no funciona asi, plantea tu pregunta y espera a que alguien te ayude
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> tngo Windows 7 y descargue y monte el Ubuntu 12.04 y reinicie al cargar me dice: "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU pae unable to boot-please use a kernel appropriatefor your CPU"
<guampa> Allan1097: necesitas instalar otra version de ubuntu
<Allan1097> que puede ser? utilizo 1GB de RAM, Intel Pentium M Processor 1.7 GHz
<guampa> 1g de ram?
<Allan1097> ahhh entonces para nada me costo desvelarme para descargar la 12.04
<Allan1097> si tengo 1Gb de RAM
<guampa> tenes el livecd?
<Allan1097> si
<Allan1097> hace 2hr lo grabe
<guampa> dejame ver si se puede arreglar con eso
<Allan1097> ok
<guampa> has instalado ya ubuntu o el mensaje es al arrancar desde el livecd ?
<Allan1097> es arrancar desde el Live CD
<guampa> bueno, por lo que leo no vas a poder instalar "ubuntu", pero si una de las distros derivadas, como lubuntu o xubuntu
<guampa> igualmente por la cantidad de ram que tenes te recomiendo que instales una de esas
<guampa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-12-04-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-p
<guampa> Allan1097: te llegó el link ?
<Allan1097> tngo Windows 7 y descargue y monte el Ubuntu 12.04 y reinicie al cargar me dice: "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU pae unable to boot-please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<Allan1097> hola, no se lo que pasa que me desconecto y me desconecto auto
<GridCube> Allan1097, tenes una computadora sin PAE
<Allan1097> no se
<GridCube> es una virtualbox?
<GridCube> Allan1097, no era una pregunta
<Allan1097> es mi compu real
<Allan1097> es de las viejas
<GridCube> entonces tenes una computadora sin PAE, tenes que usar un kernel sin PAE
<Allan1097> como del 2006
<GridCube> Allan1097, si
<guampa> Allan1097: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-12-04-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-p
<Allan1097> como hago eso
<GridCube> como te digo, el kernel de ubuntu viene con PAE obligatorio
<guampa> en ese link esta la respuesta, dice que no podes instalar ese livecd
<GridCube> podes usar lo que te paso guampa o el cd de xubuntu que tiene un kernel sin panel
<GridCube> xubuntu trabajo para tener un kernel sin pae a proposito
<guampa> Allan1097, GridCube: lo que dice en el link es eso, instalar xubuntu o lubuntu
<GridCube> :) ok guampa no lo lei, le estoy diciende de mi mente
<Allan1097> cuanto pesa
<GridCube> Allan1097, lo mismo que ubuntu
<guampa> ademas es recomendable de todas maneras, instalar xubuntu/lubuntu en vez de ubuntu por la RAM que tenes disponible
<Allan1097> pero la solucion esta en el link o tengo que descargar obligatoriamente Xubuntu o Lununtu
<Allan1097> pero cuando tenga Lununtu o Xubuntu puedo migrar a Ubuntu 12.04 sin problemas?
<m4v> Allan1097: probablemente, tienes que instalar ubuntu-desktop para ir a Ubuntu
<guampa> Allan1097: no sin problemas, y de todas maneras tenes mas bien poca ram como para ubuntu
<guampa> lo que dice en el link es que tenes que instalar lubuntu o xubuntu, esa es la solucion que da
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-21
<Allan1097> Hola esta m4v conectado?
<Allan1097> tngo Windows 7 y descargue y monte el Ubuntu 12.04 y reinicie al cargar me dice: "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU pae unable to boot-please use a kernel appropriatefor your CPU"
<Allan1097> odio mi kernel
<Allan1097> audenme
<m4v> Allan1097: ya se te explicó. ubuntu solo anda con CPUs que soporten PAE, prueba instalando xubuntu y después el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<Allan1097> explicamelo detalladamente
<Allan1097> porfavor
<Allan1097> 1.instalo Xubuntu
<Allan1097> 2. no se que?
<m4v> instalas el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<m4v> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Allan1097> el paqute ubuntu desktop es el qu etengo en mi DVD
<Allan1097> asi es?
<m4v> no se si viene en la version DVD, en la imagen normal no viene
<m4v> se baja de internet.
<Allan1097> yo descargue y monte el arhcivo "ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<Allan1097> ese es?
<Allan1097> que es esto "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<m4v> no, ese es el de ubuntu
<m4v> el de xubuntu
<m4v> vos estás prestando atención a lo que te estamos diciendo? porque así no se puede.
<Allan1097> si
<m4v> no parece.
<m4v> para instalar Xubuntu tienes que bajar la iso de Xubuntu.
<Allan1097> si eso si se
<Allan1097> ok ya lo voy a descargar
<m4v> y porque me hablás de ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso? esa imagen no te sirve.
<Allan1097> ok la borrare. la imagen que tengo que descargar es xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Allan1097> sigue porfavor
<m4v> ya te lo dije
<m4v> instala xubuntu, y después ubuntu-desktop para tener el escritorio de ubuntu.
<Allan1097> cuando yo este en Xubuntu tengo que hacer esto "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Allan1097> es asi?
<m4v> sí, desde una terminal.
<Colo_ar> Allan1097: instala esa iso una vez dentro de xubuntu en una terminal pones:"sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Allan1097> mira tengo otra pregunta Xubuntu soporta mi tarjeta de red inalambrica?
<m4v> Allan1097: no se que tarjeta de red inalambrica tienes.
<ernestoxox> dejavu
 * xoan buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<Lopulus> como hago para que funcione mi camarita:  Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam
<GridCube> Lopulus, funcione como? con que? para que?
<Lopulus> para algo... no la detecta, la carpeta media no contiene nada
<GridCube> Lopulus, abri una terminal  y ejecuta lsusb
<Lopulus> ya lo hice, con la pregunta esta lo que me salio.
<Lopulus>   Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam
<GridCube> entonces?
<GridCube> si la reconoce
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> si no no lo diria
<Lopulus> ta bien. como busco en el sistema para encontrarla
<GridCube> buscarla como? para que?
<Lopulus> para chatear por ejemplo?
<GridCube> y no te la reconoce?
<GridCube> que programa estas usando para chatear?
<Lopulus> empathy
<GridCube> O_o la camara esta reconocida en el sistema
<GridCube> empathy no tiene soporte para camara
<GridCube> Lopulus, instalaste cheese
<Lopulus> claro, pero, no hay manera por ejemplo de ver que es lo que esta filmando o captando?
<GridCube> instala cheese
<Lopulus> en eso estoy
<Lopulus> la imagene sta en negro
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> eso ya es un avanze
<GridCube> al menos tenemos algo sobre lo que trabajar
<Lopulus> ok
<GridCube> abri cheese desde una terminal y pega todo lo que salga en un pastebin
<Toranks> ¿Alguien tiene Ubuntu en un macmini?
<Lopulus> mira, grabo, pero no hubo previsualizacion
<Lopulus> grabó!
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> oseas?
<GridCube> lo que no ves es lo que pasa en el momento a traves de cheese
<GridCube> ?
<Lopulus> asi es
<Lopulus> por ejemplo en facebook no me deja hacer una foto
<Lopulus> GridCube: esto sale cuando lo abro en un terminal: (cheese:7081): Clutter-CRITICAL **: clutter_texture_set_cogl_texture: assertion `cogl_is_texture (cogl_tex)' failed
<GridCube> viendo
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> algo GridCube?
<GridCube> Lopulus, no, la verdad que no, ese error parece ser de clutter, no creo que tenga mucho que ver con cheese
<Lopulus> que es clutter?
<GridCube> la verdad que no se
<GridCube> :(
<dan> hola a todos, tengo un  problema. ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<zcom> pregunta dan pregunta
<zcom> aunque ya lo has hecho
<dan> XD
<dan> cierto
<dan> es que quiero instalar adobe flash player para chromium pero no sé cómo, más bien cuando lo intento no me deja
<dan> sigo las instrucciones que salen en la pagina de adobe pero a la hora de instalar pues no me deja...
<dan> :(
<dan> yuju?
<dan> me siento estúpido por momentos XD
<Lopulus> para instalar que cosa dan?
<dan> el adobe flash player
<dan> me lo piden en algunas páginas para poder escuchar radio, ver videos, etc...
<Lopulus> que navegador
<dan> el chromium
<dan> el que venía con la distribución que elegí
<Lopulus> porque no usas mozilla firefox...
<dan> pues es una opción jejeje
<dan> ¿pero no me ocurrirá lo mismo?
<Lopulus> a mi modo es mas rapido y seguro
<zcom> tienes gestor de paquetes synaptic
<zcom> ?
<zcom> yo una vez vi el flash player non free
<dan> si claro
<zcom> pos pon flash player
<zcom> a ver si te lo instala el gestor de paquetes
<dan> no me sale absolutamente nada buscando por "flash player"
<zcom> que usas ubuntu no?
<dan> si
<dan> weno
<dan> lubuntu
<zcom> si wueno
<dan> pero vaya no cambia mucho
<zcom> y has buscado alguna pagina para instalarlo? en google
<dan> si, en la de adobe
<Lopulus> busca "flash" en el centro de soft y fijate, el primero que sale
<dan> pero una vez fijo los parámetros para descargar no me deja ejecutar el archivo ( descargo una versión para ubuntu)
<dan> en el gestor e paquetes synaptic, buscando por flash, me salen algunas cosas que creo que pueden ser voy a mirar
<Lopulus> fijate en el centro de software dan
<dan> miro
<GridCube> dan, hiciste sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<GridCube> ?
<dan> pues no, no me manejo con la consola mas que para cosas de la uni...
<zcom> poko apko dan poko a poko
<dan> pero con el gestor de paquetes synaptic he encontrado ahora "flashplugin-installer" puede ser este?
<GridCube> es lo mismo
<zcom> si dale
<dan> :)
<GridCube> usar apt-get es mas rapido nada mas
<GridCube> :P
<zcom> marcalo con doble click y dale a "aplicar"
<zcom> GridCube, dale tiempo.la shell siempre es mas ligera, ya llegara a todo
<zcom> tienes razon GridCube
<GridCube> si bueno, :)
<GridCube> pero yo abro la terminal 40 veces al dia, para cualquier cosa XD
<dan> bueno está tardando un poco en instalarse....
<GridCube> dan, esta bien
<GridCube> tiene que bajar el instalador, y luego bajar flash, y luego instalarlo
<dan> entonces creo que lo hice mal :(
<GridCube> why?
<dan> por que me parece que se ha quedado trabado el gestor de paquetes synaptic al instalar el "flashplugin-installer"
<dan> a no ya está
<dan> se lo estaba pensando la máquina
<dan> sorry
<dan> voy a probar si ha funcionado :)
<dan> :):)
<dan> siiiiiiiiiiii
<dan> me habéis hecho muy feliz
<dan> XD
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> \o/
<GridCube> !exito
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'exito'.
<GridCube> boo
<dan> era una tontería pero ando algo perdido todo es muy nuevo para mi
<GridCube> :D dan familiarizate con la terminal, te hara la vida mas facil y feliz
<dan> lo intento pero es algo extraño
<GridCube> (y el dia que algo ande mal de verdad y no tengas interfaz grafica vas a estar mas confiado y menos asustado)
<dan> estoy demasiado acostumbrado al entorno gráfico para todo
<GridCube> dan, instalate mc
<GridCube> es un manejador de archivos para la terminal
<GridCube> que viene con un editor de texto y un visor incorporado y varias cosillas mas
<dan> y como puedo aprender a manejarme con el terminal? Yo apenas lo uso para hacer programas en C para la uni
<GridCube> :) te vas a sentir bastante comodo usandolo porque es muy visual
<GridCube> y vas a poder hacer algunas tareas muy utiles con el, que el dia que estes sin interfaz vas a agradecer poder hacer rapidamente
<dan> voy a probarlo ahora mismito entonces
<dan> lo tengo gridcube
<GridCube> es un simple manejador de archivos, pero te da la sensacion de que estas mas en control que un cursor parpadeante
<GridCube> :)
<dan> XD
<GridCube> lanzalo desde una terminal ejecutando mc
<dan> laverdad es que sí
<dan> sí lo he hecho
<GridCube> pues ahora, haste jaquer, apreta ctrl-alt-F1 y ve a una tty logeate lanza mc
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> luego apreta ctrl-alt-F7 y volve a esta pantalla
<dan> ya estoy de vuelta
<dan> :)
<GridCube> :D listo, diste tu primer paso en convertirte en un buen usuario de linux
<dan> ¿cómo puedo aprender a hacerme con el manejo del terminal?
<GridCube> ahora cuando no puedas logearte a tu escritorio vas a saber que, a cierto, apreto ctrl-alt-f[1-6] voy a una tty, arreglo lo que tenga que arreglar y vuelvo a F7 para usar los graficos
<dan> se las órdenes báscicas nada más
<GridCube> dan, aprendes usando
<dan> si pero da algo de miedo tocar al tuntún jejeje
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> mientras no uses sudo a diestra y siniestra vas a estar bien
<dan> me pondré a trastear ahora con esto que me has dicho :)
<dan> ¿qué es sudo?lo siento si soy extremadamente pesado XD
<GridCube> sudo es > Super User DO
<GridCube> osea hacer como super usuario
<GridCube> osea root
<dan> eso explica algunas cosas...
<GridCube> dan, pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> y seguimos hablando que esto ya no es soporte
<GridCube> :)
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Estoy queriendo crear una conexión ad-hoc en Ubuntu 12.04, para conectar mi celular (Android) a él. Creo la conexión, la dejo abierta o con Wep, conecta... pero el celular nunca la encuentra. Agrego la red como si estuviese oculta... pero nunca aparece para conectar. Con esto último, se suma a la lista, pero aparece como "Fuera de rango".
<MarioMey> Tengo dos placas wifi en esta notebook y la que no se conecta ad-hoc, encuentra la red. No así el celu.
<GridCube> !android | MarioMey
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'android'.
<GridCube> ah?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> no sabe?
<MarioMey> Ok, entonces, desde Ubuntu está todo bien...?
<MarioMey> Estaría...?
<GridCube> MarioMey, la verdad es que no se
<MarioMey> GridCube: Desde otra notebook, encuentra la red y se conecta. Pero desde el celu no...
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> que version de android tenes?
<MarioMey> 2.2
<MarioMey> Acabo de conectar mi notebook con la de mi novia, usando escritorio remoto, usando la red ad-hoc.
<MarioMey> Así que... la conexión anda bien.
<MarioMey> Pero desde Android no la encuentra...
<MarioMey> Voy a probar hacerlo sólo con la red wifi de la notebook, desenchufando la USB (con la que venía intentando).
<GridCube> MarioMey, no estoy seguro, pero creo que eso ya es problema de android
<GridCube> en todo caso busca si no una opcion de acceso a una red con clave precompartida
<Guest15345> laguien me podria decir los pasos para usar el live cd sin tener que instalarlo cada vez que arranco la pc tengo que entrar a la bios no ? porque quiero instalar el netbeans ? la pc  la comparto con mi familia por eso no puedo instalarlo en el disco
<MarioMey> GridCube: encontré el problema y algunas supuestas soluciones: http://androidbasico.blogspot.com.ar/2011/12/redes-wi-fi-ad-hoc.html y http://androidtablethacks.com/android-tablet-hacks/how-to-enable-adhoc-wifi-on-android-tablets/
<MarioMey> Pero me da miedito... no es nada seguro.
<MarioMey> Me voy a comer.
<Guest15345> ok muchas gracias mariomey
<Guest15345> buen provechoooo
<xmuda> Hola, tengo una duda con bash, espero que me puedan ayudar
<xmuda> tengo 2 archivos con una colunma de numeros ext. .txt
<xmuda> quiero unir esos dos en uno solo, y con 2 colunmas
<xmuda> he intentado con "cat", pero solo deja 1 columna de datos
<xmuda> alguna idea?
<guampa> xmuda: paste file1 file2 > salida.txt
<asus1025c> hay alguien aqui que posea un netbook con procesador atom N2800 ( o N2600) que haya sido capaz de hacer funcionar su puerto hdmi *SIN* usar el cedarview repo???
<asus1025c> es decir, usando 100% software libre
<asus1025c> nadie?
<asus1025c> hay alguien aqui que posea un netbook con procesador atom N2800 ( o N2600) que haya sido capaz de hacer funcionar su puerto hdmi *SIN* usar el cedarview repo???
<dark-03> Que tipos de IP se utilizan para configurar una LAN ?
<academia> PÁGINA
<Toranks> LIBRO
<zcom> dark-03, de aera local
<zcom> 192.168.0.0/24
<zcom> 172.16.0.0/24
<dark-03> hola zcom buen dia.
<zcom> hola
<zcom> que tal
<dark-03> la pregunta es Qué tipos de IP se utilizan en Ubuntu para configurar la conexión a la LAN
<dark-03> amm tienes algun tutoria que exponga toda esa informacion ?
<dark-03> para leerla.
<mimecar> dark-03: las que te de la red
<zcom> dark-03, abre un terminal y escirbe bajo root "ifconfig -a"
<dark-03> ok
<zcom> de toda la llista tienes que fijarte en la que pone "eth0"
<zcom> wueno si hay lista......
<dark-03> ajam
<zcom> que ves¿?
<zcom> no lo peqgues aki
<zcom> pero ves algo?
<dark-03> si me aparece, pero tengo un problema.
<dark-03> tengo uubuntu con vituarbox,
<dark-03> y no tengo  internet
<zcom> ya
<zcom> y que quieres saber
<dark-03> solo quiero saber cuales son las ips que se utilizan en ubuntu para hacer una lan,
<zcom> la que te asigne el router
<mimecar> dark-03: no dependen de ubuntu
<dark-03> un amigo me digo q era privada
<mimecar> si usas una máquina virtual, las cosas cambian y mucho
<dark-03> si esque quise instalarlo en mi equipo pero no puede,
<dark-03> la verdad mi equipo es viejito y creo que no la soporta
<mimecar> si está dentro de una máquina virtual configura bien virtualbox
<mimecar> o tendrás sólo una IP privada con la máquina real
<dark-03> haa ok
<dark-03> la verdas estoy configurando una red LAN con ubuntu. es un trabajo.
<mimecar> dentro de virtualbox no puedes configurar nada
<dark-03> y antes que nada segun debo de conocer cuales son las ips que se utilizan p ara hacer esto en ubuntu.
<mimecar> no depende de ubuntu
<academia> como  puedo convertir  videos de mp4  amp3 en ubuntu
<mimecar> academia: a mp3?
<academia> si  como  en youtube catcher pero en ubuntu
<dark-03> ok. mimecar, esto quiere decir que la ip no tiene nada que ver en la configuracion de una red en windows o ubuntu.
<mimecar> academia: quieres peder el vídeo?
<mimecar> dark-03: la IP de la máquina virtual la define virtualbox
<mimecar> configuralo bien y tendrás una IP privada en el rango 192.168.x
<mimecar> o el que use tu router
<academia> si  quiero  que se convierta en mp3
<dark-03> ok, pero la instalacion la realizare con 4 computadoras con ubuntu isntalados
<mimecar> academia: entonces solo quieres quedarte con el sonido, el video se peirde
<mimecar> dark-03: cuantas máquinas virtuales tienes?
<academia> si eso quiero
<mimecar> academia: ffmpeg puede convertir
<dark-03> solo tengo 1, pero tengo 3 computadoras con ubuntu instalado, es un practica.
<dark-03> ya tengo una idea de como instalar y configurar la LAN pero, me quede pensando en eso.?
<mimecar> dark-03: configura virtualbox para que te de una IP para tu red
<dark-03> ok. solo una pregunta mas.
<dark-03> las direccione IP, no tiene nada que ver con el sistema operativo, es decir, puede configurarlo con windows /ubuntu/debian/ect. y es lo mismo.
<dark-03> no tengo que tener algunas direcciones ip necesarias para configurar una red  con ubuntu ?
<academia> mimecar como puedo descargarlo
<mimecar> dark-03: todo depende del router
<mimecar> el router te da las IP's de tu red
<mimecar> academia: abre el centro de software y lo instalas
<academia> mimecar mira ya creo que lo instale pero no se como encontrarlo ahora  , peor lo  eecho desde la terminal
<academia> como  analizar  usb en ubuntu
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> analizar usb que?
<academia>  una memoria  usb
<dark-03> amm academia te refieres para verifiar que no tenga virus
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> virus?
<Souchiro> jajaja
<academia> si eso
<Souchiro> de que te preocupas de los virus?
<Souchiro> ps facil
<Souchiro> buscas en la memoria los .ini
<Souchiro> .exe
<Souchiro> .inf raros
<Souchiro> los borras y listo
<Souchiro> y sus carpetas contenedoras
<academia> ok
<academia> pero si tengo avast  para  windows
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> estas en que sistema operativo?
<dark-03> segun yo, tengo 6 años con ubuntu
<dark-03> y no existen virus para linux
<Souchiro> o.o
<Exio> s/no existen/hay pocos/
<dark-03> digo no existen;
<Souchiro> avast?
<Souchiro> todos los antivrus son inutiles
<dark-03> en lo personal ya que no he tenido problemas con virus jeje
<Souchiro> la forma mas rapida es esa, borar cosas extrañas
<dark-03> pero peudes eliminar virus .exe desde ubuntu.
<Souchiro> ahora, si quieres un antivirus para analizar cosas de win, puedes instalar Clamav
<Souchiro> con clamtk
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> ralmente la forma manual es efectiva para memorias  usb o dispositivos donde no tengas  algo de win
<Souchiro> pero, apra analizar discos duros con win y otras cosas, usa clamtk
<mimecar> dark-03: "no existen virus en linux"
<mimecar> no creas que linux no puede tener problemas con programas de ese estilo
<Souchiro> solo existe software malicioso, solamente tu puedes dañar tu sistema linux
<mimecar> Souchiro: con los permisos adecuados, un virus que se ejecute en windows te puede afectar
<mimecar> si compartes unidades de cualquier tipo
<Souchiro> por eso, solo dadole permisos xD
<mimecar> comparte una carpeta con permisos de escritura
<mimecar> ya te puede afectar el virus
<Souchiro> aunque no se que pase si ejecutas un virus de win con wine ....
<mimecar> lo mismo
<Souchiro> o.o
<mimecar> ningún sistema es invulnerable
<Souchiro> en si que daña?
<mimecar> corrupción de datos por ejemplo
<Souchiro> bueno, eso por lo general pasa en las memorias usb
<mimecar> también podrían meter un script que hiciera cosas malas en tu sistema
<Souchiro> en si yo solo tengo cuidado de no corren un .exe de un virus xD
<Souchiro> pero los .ini  y .inf los abro para ver que contiene xD
<Souchiro> con gedit
<Allan1097> Hola, puedo instalar Ubuntu 11.10  porque no tengo PAE
<Allan1097> y despues actualizar a 12.04?
<mimecar> cuanta ram tienes?
<Allan1097> !GB
<kubot> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Allan1097> 1GB perdon
<mimecar> con esa memoria no tienes beneficio en usar PAE
<mimecar> instala directamente la 12.04
<Allan1097> pero en 11.10?
<mimecar> para que quieres poner la 11.10 y actualizar después?
<Allan1097> pero en Wikipedia dice"Los requisitos mínimos «recomendados», teniendo en cuenta los efectos de escritorio, deberían permitir ejecutar una instalación de Ubuntu.[158]
<Allan1097> Procesador x86 a 1 GHz.
<Allan1097> Memoria RAM de 1 GB.
<Allan1097> Disco Duro de 15 GB (swap incluida).
<Allan1097> Tarjeta gráfica y monitor capaz de soportar una resolución de 800x600.
<Allan1097> Lector de CD-ROM, puerto USB o tarjeta de red.
<Allan1097> Conexión a Internet puede ser útil."
<mimecar> !paste Allan1097
<kubot> Allan1097: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<Allan1097> Hola
<mimecar> Allan1097: no pegues texto en el canal
<Allan1097> Pero lo leistes?
<Allan1097> ok
<mimecar> solo un par de frases
<mimecar> instala directamente la 12.04
<Allan1097> pero mi Kernel no tiene PAE
<Allan1097> En Wikipedia Dice
<mimecar> y?
<Allan1097> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053298/
<mimecar> con 1 GB PAE no hace nada
<Allan1097> pero quiero ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que te impide ponerla?
<Allan1097> al iniciar el live CD me dice"this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU pae unable to boot-please use a kernel appropriatefor your CPU"
<mimecar> qué ISO te has descargado?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Allan1097> el ubuntu-desktop-12.04-i386.iso
<mimecar> lo estas instalando directamente on en una máquina virtual?
<mimecar> usa el live cd de xubuntu / lubuntu
<Allan1097> directa
<mimecar> que no usan un kernel PAE
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> mejor lxde
<Souchiro> xD
<Allan1097> pero si instalo Xubuntu o Lubuntu voy a tener el mismo ubuntu
<Souchiro> lubuntu
<mimecar> luego puedes poner los paquetes de ubuntu si quieres
<Allan1097> es que me gusta la interfaz de Ubuntu
<mimecar> ya has usado unity?
<Souchiro> Allan1097,  es ubuntu, pero con diferente entorno grafico----
<Allan1097> entonces, Xubuntu o Lubunto son los mismos con Ubuntu
<Allan1097> ahora si entiendo
<Souchiro> quita la primera letra....
<mimecar> es común la base
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> Tienen la misma caracteristicas, soporte, software y hardware como Ubuntu
<mimecar> es común la base
<Allan1097> expliquenme sobre los paquetes de Ubuntu
<Allan1097> expliquenme sobre los paquetes de Ubuntu
<mimecar> Allan1097: cual es la duda concreta?
<zurwolf> Hola a todos
<ir1spardalis> hola zurwolf !
<zurwolf> ¿Alguien sabe como agregar una nueva ventana con Quickly (estoy usando la plantilla ubuntu-application)?
<zurwolf> ¿o donde puedo encontrar información
<zurwolf> ?
<manel2020> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<manel2020> zurwolf -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<zurwolf> gracias manuel2020
<manel2020> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/
<manel2020> "las 2 penas" -> en ingles... y que poquita gente "le interesa crear" la mayoria copy-paste ... ;D
<manel2020> Solo indica que la comunidad "hispana" poco pinta... y eso es malo "mires como lo mires".
<zurwolf> Yo veo peor que haya pocos que estén interesados en crear.
<manel2020> .... no es que haya pocos
<manel2020> hay los mismos, pero .... las herramientas o los medios los ponen otros... (faltan aquellos que , como en cuaquier area cientifica , traduce los trabajos de otros)
<zurwolf> en ese sentido tienes razón.
<Exio> no se como va el tema de la gente que quiere crear, lo que si se nota es la ganas de trolear!
<zurwolf> como dices puro copy-paste
<Exio> !ot | manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<zurwolf> ok kubot, gracias, cambio de canal
<manel2020> como no se encuentra solucion razonable, nos venden que es mejor hacerlo en ingles... vamos empobrecerse...
<manel2020> de nada kubot, espero que la ira o la venida no te haya supuesto una perdida de concentracion en tus asuntos de tan elevadas miras.
<manel2020> mis disculpas
<dbz> Vengo a chusmear
<dbz> y ahora, vuelvo a mi detach
<Exio> lol
<dbz> ahhh no que hay pelea, mejor me quedo
<Guest13294> Hola, quiero crear un script para que abra un programa en python. pero me gustaria saber si existe alguna forma simplificada de hacer esto: python /home/usuario/programa/prog_py
<Guest13294> para que pueda mover la carpeta y no tenga vilver a modificar la direccion de la capeta
<chilicuil> no entendi Guest13294 ..., quieres ejecutar /home/usuario/programa/prog_py ?, desde consola?, quieres cambiar el path del script y ejecutarlo de la misma manera?
<itxshell> buen dia a todos
<chilicuil> hola itxshell o/
<itxshell> hola chilicuil
<cousteau> chilicuil, ahora nunca lo sabrás
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-22
<ernestoxox> dejavu
<ernestoxox> buenas noches a todos
<sebastian> hola comunidad.!, tngo problemas con la interfas de "Music download center", las solapas no se mueven, lo conocen ??
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<rommel2> Buenas noches
<rommel2> alguien me podria ayudar estoi en una pc con live cd de ubuntu y la misma tiene una placa de red wifi ubs y no me la detecta aparente,mente
<rommel2> pues en otras oportunidades el mismo ubuntu me detecta la red wifi y me pide contraseña y listo
<rommel2> alguien que me opueda guiar
<GridCube> reconecta el usb
<GridCube> y tira un lsusb desde una terminal
<rommel2> ok
<GridCube> si lo detecta tiene que aparecer ahi
<rommel2> no amigo no me detecta la placa
<rommel2> como hacerle para poder conectarme
<rommel2> es una placa wifi usb tplink 7200
<GridCube> pues no se desde un livecd
<rommel2> ok gracias de ygualmanera
<GridCube> si no la detecta no la detecta, yo reiniciaria
<GridCube> a ver si la ve
<GridCube> rommel2, la verdad que no se
<rommel2> pero es como si tubiera ubuntu instalado es la vercion 10.04
<GridCube> tal ves en versiones mas nuevas tenga mayor soporte ese usb?
<GridCube> 10.04 ya perdio lts de todas formas
<rommel2> a no savia
<rommel2> que entonces 10.04 ya no esta teniendo doporte
<rommel2> soporte perdon
<rommel2> bueno no hay drama gracias ygual
<Exio> GridCube: mira el topic
<rommel2> señores algun paquete para recuperar informacion
<GridCube> ah... mira... Exio bien ahi
<GridCube> rommel2, testdisk con photorec
<rommel2> gracias
<rommel2> pero ni me reconoce mi celular
<rommel2> en live cd
<rommel2> pasa q ayer me descargue unos temas a mi nokia y me a boprrado todo de la tarjeta de memoria
<rommel2> me sale que ya esta conectado a la red
<rommel2> y no puedo navegar con firefox
<marlboro> hola
<rommel2> gracs y buenas noches
<Guest412> hola a todos, tengo un squid que funciona bien , necesito abrir un puerto para esto levante el firewall firestarter y abri los puertos 80 443 pero lo que pasa es que se va el intenet porque pasa eso o que estoy asiendo mal
<Guest412> no entiendo porque al levantar el firewall me bloquea el internet
<Toranks> ¿Levantar qué es, apagarlo o encenderlo?
<Guest412> porque yo levante el firestarter en un linux centos con squid y funciona bien
<Guest412> levantar es encender
<Guest412> alguna ayuda
<Toranks> Pues revisa la configuración
<Toranks> Igual sólo has permitido abrir los 80 y 443 pero tienes cerrado otros puertos vitales
<Toranks> O sólo los tienes abiertos para salida y no para entrada
<Toranks> o a saber
<Guest412> los he abierto tanto para entrada como salida
<Toranks> Pues nu sé, es poca información
<Toranks> Yo sólo he usado el firestarter para jugar con el minecraft pirata xDD
<arielsanflo> buen dia y saludos
 * xoan buenas
<manel2020> salu2
<arielsanflo> tengo un pequeño poblem con unity el escritorio no pestañea
<arielsanflo> se quedo estatico
<xoan> no pestañea?
<manel2020> .... desconozco si eso de pestañear va en sentido ironico o es un sentido figurado.... :0
<arielsanflo> osea  se queda estatica
<arielsanflo> cuando uno coloc a el cursor en la esquina el habre
<arielsanflo> y cierra
<arielsanflo> agradesco su ayuda
<xoan> arielsanflo: y nosotros agradeceríamos que te explicases un poco mejor; yo al menos no entiendo lo que quieres preguntar
<arielsanflo> bueno
<arielsanflo> actualice
<arielsanflo> luego de actualizar
<arielsanflo> la pestaña que sale a la izquierda quedo estatica donde va el firefox
<arielsanflo> y  y la carpeta y el centro de software
<xoan> te refieres a la barra de unitiy, donde están los lanzadores?
<arielsanflo> ya no se cierraa quedo estatica
<arielsanflo> si eso
<xoan> no, ya no se oculta
<arielsanflo> es que ya casi no utilizaba ubuntu
<arielsanflo> eso si
<arielsanflo> porque no me funcionaba la wlan usb que compre
<arielsanflo> que traia un shif realtek
<arielsanflo> que pena molestar tanto
<xoan> arielsanflo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/privacy-controls-minor-ui-tweaks-land-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<xoan> comprueba si tienes activada la opción para auto-ocultar el lanzador de Unity en las preferencias de Apariencia, en la pestaña de comportamiento
<arielsanflo> listo muchas gracias
<arielsanflo> quedo funcionando
<arielsanflo> en la cuestion de la  rtl 8192cu tambian al actualizar el kernel ya me dejo de funcionar la wlan
<arielsanflo> qu etrae ese shift
<arielsanflo> sabes como puedo solucionar eso
<xoan> shift?
<arielsanflo> osea es una wlna usb que trae una rtl8192
<xoan> si antes utilizabas algún controlador restringido, comprueba si desactivándolo funciona; o si antes no lo usabas, comprueba si ahora tienes que activarlo
<arielsanflo> si  comprobe y esta activado
<xoan> pues desactívalo y reinicia
<xoan> probablemente ya no lo necesites
<arielsanflo> pero ahora no reconce en el ultimo kernel instalado la wlan
<arielsanflo> lo reconose en el kernel anterior
<arielsanflo> y funciona bien
<arielsanflo> si entro ahora no me aparece el controlador privativo en el ultimo kernel
<arielsanflo_> alguien sabe como instalar matlab
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<arielsanflo_> muchas gracias
<arielsanflo_> agradezco las ayudas
<arielsanflo_> alguie me ayuda saben como averiguar mi puerto de entrada
<arielsanflo_> en mi conexion
<arielsanflo_> para colocarselo a bitorrent
<xoan> arielsanflo_: es al revés, tienes que abrir en tu router el puerto que uses en bittorren
<arielsanflo_> a
<arielsanflo_> gracias
<arielsanflo_> no se como se hace pero lo aberiguare
<nilsonmorales> al corre xubuntu en live cd se puede salvar session o es nesesario instalarlo?
<samuel> ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<samuel> No puedo ver vídeos de internet con Firefox.
<nilsonmorales> talves nesesites flash player
<nilsonmorales> hasta ahi se ya que no sabria decirte como descargar
<arielsanflo_> instala vlc
<arielsanflo_> y flash player
<arielsanflo_> samuel estas
<arielsanflo_> http://smashingweb.ge6.org/install-flash-player-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<nilsonmorales> ya salio ariel
<arielsanflo_> ups
<nilsonmorales> baje el plugin de adobe flash player de centro de software de ubuntu pero aun me sigue pidiendo el plugin youtube
<Deckon> flashplugin?
<init> reiniciaste ff?
<nilsonmorales> si
<nilsonmorales> no
<init> :P
<init> hazlo
<nilsonmorales> ok
<nilsonmorales> got it
<arielsanflo_> uname -r
<liher> hola
<liher> quiero instalar debian 6 en un pc en un sitio sin acceso a internet y he descargado los dvds enteros para que si quiero instalar algo lo tenga en dvd, pero no se como se instala programas de esa manera, alguien sabe?
<JoseC> es igual liher
<Deckon>  /j #debian-es
<JoseC> con sudo apt-get install
<JoseC> pero con el dvd dentro
<liher> debian tiene synaptic?
<liher> o centro de software como ubuntu?
<JoseC> si
<JoseC> synaptic
<liher> vale
<Deckon> liher: pregunta en un canal de debían o en el offtopic
<liher> hola deckon, entre el dos canales de debian y nadie habla en ellos
<liher> me ha pasado varias veces
<JoseC> liher,
<liher> pasan de mi buaaaaaaaa
<JoseC> entra
<JoseC> que yo estoy alla
<JoseC> en el de debian
<liher> vale
<JoseC> #debian-es
<Deckon> liher: yo estoy en el canal de debina y no te veo
<JoseC> Acaba de entrar
<Guest56080> hola a todos, he hecho un squid segun la pag web que les voy a dar y  me funciona y ahora quiero abrir el puerto 3299 en el firewall y he pensado que deberia meter las reglas de iptables en el archivo proxy.rules.sh estoy en lo correcto o no, la pag web es
<Guest56080> http://thebitdeveloper.com/2010/03/11/squid-en-modo-transparente/
<Guest56080> alguna orientacion
<guampa> no se porque pone las cosas de arranque en /etc/init.d
<init> pong
<guampa> mas cuando despues no hace nada para que ese script realmente "arranque" en el booteo
<guampa> yo pondria todo en un script discreto y lo llamaria desde /etc/rc.local
<guampa> Guest56080: ^
<guampa> otra cosa, porque compilar el squid si esta en los repos de ubuntu?
<Guest56080> guampa como podria abrir el puerto 3299 en el firewall, soy nuevo en iptables , como crear un script que haga eso al iniciar ubuntu
<guampa> Guest56080: eso depende como este configurado el firewall
<Guest56080> en el ubuntu solo he instalado el squid nada mas como esta en la pag web que te mostre, como lo podria hacer
<guampa> Guest56080: primero que nada, te aconsejo que lo desinstales al que compilaste, e instales el de los repos, para asi podes contar con actualizaciones de seguridad del squid
<guampa> cualquier problema que haya en tu squid actual NO va a ser solucionado por tu sistema operativo
<guampa> con respecto a la consulta especifica, supongo que lo mas efectivo para cualquier configuracion de iptables, seria "iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 3299 -j ACCEPT"
<guampa> eso permite ese puerto en todas las interfases de red en cualquier direccion y desde cualquier direccion
<guampa> no es lo mas seguro ni recomendable pero logra el efecto que queres
<guampa> vuelvo a repetirte que es un error configurar un server de la manera que indica ese articulo
<Guest56080> una consulta guampa despues de instalar el suid de la pag web , instalae firestarter y abri el puerto 80 443 y los puertos de correo tanto para entrada como salida pero lo que pasaba es que el firestarter decia activo pero no permitia ninguna pase y no abia internet porque
<Guest56080> todas las peticiones las bloqueaba
<guampa> lo que tenes que hacer no es "permitir" sino "redirigir", y no conozco firestarter
<guampa> pero ademas, no puedo dar soporte a una instalacion externa al sistema Ubuntu
<guampa> desinstala el que compilaste, instala el de repos, y ahi si
<Guest56080> explicame como redirijir mi squid es 192.168.0.1:3128 osea redirijir toda peticion 192.168.0.1 al puerto 80 eso quieres decir o estoy mal
<Guest56080> en el firewall firestarter
<guampa> no necesitas redirigir todas las peticiones, solo lo que se hace en la  web: tcp/80, tcp/443, tcp/21 mas que nada
<guampa> esos puertos redirigirlos al puerto donde este escuchando el squid
<Guest56080> ok gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada
<luis_> hola
<luis_> a ver si por aquí me podéis ayudar
<luis_> tengo instalado ubuntu en varios ordenadores. En todos funciona fenomenal, menos en mi equipo de sobremesa y me estoy volviendo loco, porque no lo entiendo
<Nax> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<luis_> claro
<luis_> voy a pegarlos los detalles de mi PC
<Nax> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Nax> :P
<luis_> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ , 1000 Mhz, 512 kb cache,
<luis_> 2 GB RAM
<luis_> Placa base: GA-K8N-SLi
<luis_> CK804 Memory Controller NVIDIA Corporation
<luis_> CK804 USB Controller NVIDIA Corporation
<luis_> CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller NVIDIA Corporation
<Nax> luis_: tienes que usar !pastebin para pasar mucho texto por el canal, ahora por un minuto no puedes hablar
<Nax> !pastebin luis_
<kubot> luis_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sebastian_> buenas amigos, se puede instalar alguna distro de linux en una notebook viejita ?
<sebastian_> es una ibm thinkpad...
<sebastian_> ahora tiene windows98
<sebastian_> va un linux en una ibm thinkpad : 8G disco, 32M ram, y celeron 466 Mhz ??
<carnau> sebastian_, seguro que va, aunque tendrás que buscar algo ligero
<carnau> sebastian_, ahí tienes una, pero hay muchas más: http://www.slitaz.org/en/
<sebastian_> carnau, conoces algún live que pueda probar ?
<sebastian_> ahora la veo..
<init> puedes poner mas ram?
<init> hasta 128 mb o 64 al menos
<init> sebastian_: live? en ese pc? :/
<sebastian_> no ?
<sebastian_> init, me parece que no.. esa ram es todo..
<carnau> slitaz corre con 30-35MB, pero claro, no esperes tener de todo.
<sebastian_> algo como un windows98 ?
<init> con 64 mb de ram podrias llegar a correr openbox como mucho
<sebastian_> asi basico..
<carnau> en live arranca, que yo la he usado mucho para hacer prácticas con virtualbox.
<sebastian_> el tema es que no se bien si se puede espandir la ram.. tendría que fijarme
<carnau> y no le asignaba más de 35MB
<init> carnau: ram, el hd sobra, igualmente, ni en ram consume tan poco
<init> carnau: version loram?
<sebastian_> y el openbox es la que viene con lubuntu ?
<init> openbox + panel + otras cosas
<sebastian_> mmm
<sebastian_> ahora voy a probar alguna de las que aparecen en taringa, mi unica preocupasion es
<sebastian_> que no tiene puerto de red.. o sea internet ?
<sebastian_> y linux necesita mucho de la conexion para funcar bien no ?
<Vero2> hola, alguien puede decirme si hay algun programa que me permita descargar imágenes de mi celular al equipo?
<xangua> Vero2: define celular
<init> android?
<Vero2> xangua: LG
<init> si es android activas el modo almacenamiento y entras como un pendrive
<init> Vero2: sistema del lg?
<Vero2> init no es android es Lg
<Vero2> init te puedo decir el modelo GB230
<init> Vero2: ...? yo estoy desde un lg y android ;)
<init> no lo conozco, :/
<Vero2> init para Windows ya instalé el programa que indica el manual de Lg, pero para Ubuntu...
<Vero2> no me interesa trabajar con win
<init> realmente, no conozco y mi conexion no es muy buena ahora
<Vero2> init, te parece que depende del sistema del celular?
<init> depende de el :P
<Vero2> xangua qué quisite decir con definir celular?
<Vero2> celular es  teléfono mobil
<Vero2> init, ah
<Vero2> bueno no sé cómo averiguar eso
<Vero2> ok voy a seguir viendo en Google, gracias
<xangua> pues google dice que ese modelo tiene almacenamiento externo con tarjeta sd y bluethoot
<init> suerte......... bye :D
<acer_> hola instale windows  con 70 gb y ubuntu  12.04 con 8gb puedo invertir estos tamaños con gparted? gracias
<init> ya se fue
<xangua> simplemente conectándolo debería montar la sd o sino por bluetooth si tiene tu compu también
<xangua> jum......
<xangua> acer_: si vas a modificar particiones Siempre haz respaldos
<acer_> esta todo recien instalado
<xangua> entonces sería más fácil volver a instalar todo y asignarle el tamaño a cada partición que querías....si no era ese el que querías acer_
<acer_> mm le quite  40 gb a windows pero no se como agregarselas al ubuntu.esq noi quiero tener q instalar todo  denuevo
<acer_> seria mas como adjuntarle la particion
<Walo> saludos
<Walo> necesito algun live-cd que me ayude a reparticionar mi maquina, alguna recomendacion?
<Walo> ok, bye
<rony> hola tengo una duda sobre como cambiar la IP de un servidor
<cousteau> qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<rony> realmente no tengo nada de experiencia en ubuntu
<rony> estoy montando en un VM dos servidores ubuntu
<rony> y lo que necesito en realidad es conectarlos
<rony> para poder aplicar replicancia de archivos
<cousteau> pues creo que en las opciones de la conexión a internet, si quitas dhcp y lo pones manual, puedes elegir la IP a mano
<rony> encontre info sobre como hacerlo con el comando sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<rony> despues pide que reinicine la maquina pero se queda congelada la aplicacion de reinicio
<rony> la verdad busco ayuda de como hacer que dos servidores se conecten y hagan replicancia de archivos
<rony> si tienes alguna sugerencia es bienvenida
<cousteau> yo de servidores no sé...  pero lo de las IPs se podría hacer quitando DHCP
<rony> ok gracias
<carnau> rony, lo mejor si quieres conectar varios servidores es que uses red interna entre ellos
<rony> carnau, ambos servidores se conectan a internet por el mismo router, lo que quisiera es ponerle una IP fija a cada servidor
 * xoan buenas
<MURGO> o/
<carnau> rony, está bien, pueden salir por el mismo, pero tener una red común para ellos
<Allan1097> Ubuntu 11.10 pide kernel PAE?
<M72> hola
<M72> tengo una pregunta
<M72> Ubuntu 11.10 pide kernel PAE?
<M72> Ayeudenmee
<M72> Ubuntu 11.10 pide kernel PAE?
<M72> hellllloooo... hay alguien que me ayude?
<chilicuil> hola M72, tranquilo, la gente que esta en el canal son voluntarios
<M72> Ayudame
<chilicuil> cual es tu problema?, no arranca tu computadora con ubuntu?
<M72> si
<M72> quise ponerle 12.04 pero no tengo PAE
<M72> y quisiera saber si la 11.10 puedo instalarle y despues actualizar?
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-23
<M72> Las otras distro no me gustan pa' nada
<chilicuil> M72: deberias probar con lubuntu | xubuntu, probablemente traigan una version del kernel sin pae
<M72> Ustedes son unos HP boludos que no quieren trabajar
<chilicuil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/955009 M72 , de hecho sip, al menos xubuntu viene con un kernel por defecto sin pae para arquitectura x86
<chilicuil> M72: modera tu lenguaje, es un canal internacional
<M72> Perdona pero me colma la paciencia mi cliente IRC
<M72> que se desconecta
<M72> zEntonces la 11.10 tengo que tener obligatoriamente PAE
<chilicuil> M72: te digo que puedes instalar la version 12.04 con xubuntu
<chilicuil> esa version tiene ese kernel
<M72> pero esa distro no me cae bien
<M72> ya he trabajado con ella en otra PC
<chilicuil> ok, entonces, instala, y despues instalas ubuntu-desktop =), para que instale unity y asi
<dylan66> eso ya se lo dijeron ayer
<M72> Lamentablemente, claro que no tengo PAE
<dylan66> y pregunta otra vez lo mismo
<M72> a quien le dijeron ayer???
<M72> de que??
<M72> como?
<chilicuil> !op
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil
<chilicuil> lol
<dylan66> que instales xubuntu y luego cambies el desktop
<M72> si
<m4v> M72: se te explicó anteriormente que lo que te quedaba hacer era instalar xubuntu, y luego, el paquete ubuntu-desktop desde el manejador de paquetes.
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<ayuda> hola, un saludo, como puedo recuperar mi contraseña en freenode?
<ayuda> ya se me olvidó
<ayuda> a donde me dirijo o como le hago
<itxshell> su contraseña de el nick que usa en IRC?+
<ayuda> si
<ayuda> cómo lo recupero ?
<itxshell> ud uso un correo para registrarse busque su correo de confirmacion Freenode solo es una red a la que ud se conecta con su usuario
<Deckon> ayuda, tambien podrias entrar nuevamente en el canal de freenode y pedir que te reseteen la contraseña
<IdleOne> #freenode-es
<ayuda> ah ya
<Deckon> oO, no sabia que habia un canal es de freenode
<itxshell> jajaja Deckon
<ayuda> Deckon: tengo con correo que me enviaron ese dia
<ayuda> pero la constraseña no está alli
<Deckon> ayuda, entra a freenode y pide el reseteo
<ayuda> ya desde hace rato...estoy esperando
<itxshell> desde el correo que hizo la cuenta es mas facil alli da la direccion para resetear el pass
<ayuda> dekon tu entiendes a itxshell?
<Deckon> ayuda, creo que lo que dice itxshell es que debe traer un link para hacer el reset en el correo, yo la verdad no me acuerdo, una vez tuve que resetear mi contraseña y lo hice en el freenode...
<ayuda> ahhh a ver....
<ayuda> na, no hay nada
<ayuda> ya lo estan areglando...
<inspira> ya esta!
<inspira> gracias Deckon
<Deckon> :)
<jimlestat> buenas un programa para convertir iso pal a ntsc
<jimlestat> porfa
<Biblioclasta> no se si arista puede hacerlo directamente de la iso, sino lo único que se me ocurre es ripearla de la iso a avi y de avi a lo que quieras con devede
<jimlestat> bueno gracias
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien controla el wget?
 * xoan buenas
<maria> Buenas
<maria> Alguien me recomienda un programa para descarga música que tenga gui ?
<mimecar> firefox, amule, bittorrent...
<maria> firefox ?
<maria> los torrent si
<maria> amule no me gusta
<maria> nada a ver si veo algo que valga la pena
<maria> gracias mimecar
<maria> ahora vengo
<Aitor> ¿Hola?
<mimecar> eco eco
<Aitor> mimecar.
<Aitor> ¿Me ayudas?
<mimecar> !ask Aitor
<kubot> Aitor: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Aitor> Buenas Ubuntu, tengo un problema con Ubuntu, y es que en no se instalar Ubuntu 12.04 mediante pendrive, ¿Me ayudais porfavor?
<mimecar> puedes pasar la ISO al USB con unetbootin
<Aitor> ¿Puedo usar CGA USB CREATOR?
<Aitor> Es que tengo Guadalinex 10.04 Lucid y quiero cambiar a ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> vas a gener que formatear, lo sabes?
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará ese programa
<Aitor> ¿Formatear?
<mimecar> no puedes poner ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> sobre otra distribución
<Aitor> Ví en un tutorial que podia reemplazarlo
<Aitor> Quitaron Windows 7.
<mimecar> no te recomiendo que instales encima
<Aitor> Y pusieron el Ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> te dará problemas si instalas encima de guadalinex sin formatear
<Aitor> Pero, y si formateo y despues no lo se instalar.
<Aitor> ¿Que hago?
<mimecar> sólo tienes que seguir el asistente de ubuntu
<Aitor> ¿Y como Booteo?
<mimecar> si instalas encima y pasa algo, tampoco podrás hacer nada
<mimecar> desde usb
<Aitor> Ya, pero cómo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pasas la iso con unetbootin
<Aitor> F9?
<mimecar> y seleccionas el arranque por usb de tu ordenador
<mimecar> antes de instalar harás un backup de todos tus datos en un disco externo
<Aitor> ¿Desde donde? (No tengo privilegios de Admin).
<mimecar> por partes
<Aitor> ¿Hay algun tutorial?
<mimecar> vas a formatear si o no
<Aitor> Si.
<mimecar> (perdiendo el sistema instalado)
<mimecar> si formateas, pasa la iso de ubuntu al usb con unetbootin
<Aitor> cómo lo formateo, desde el incio del ordenador, f10?
<mimecar> y luego inicias desde la bios
<mimecar> formateas desde el instalador de ubuntu
<Aitor> Oye, una cosa.
<Aitor> ¿Ustéd se sabe la contraseña de root?
<mimecar> si formateas no te hace falta
<Aitor> AM (:
<mimecar> si estas usando un ordenador de instituto nadie sabe la contraseña
<Aitor> ¿Y cómo formateo?
<mimecar> y obviamente no podrás recuperar el sistema que tienes ahora
<mimecar> desde el instalador de ubuntu
<Aitor> ¿Instaaldor de Ubuntu?
<Aitor> Osea, meto el usb con el ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> es lo que lleva la iso de ubuntu 12.04
<Aitor> y desde ahí formateo
<mimecar> desde el instalador
<Aitor> Yo no quiero el OS que tengo ahora mismo.
<Aitor> yo quiero Ubuntu 12.04 con privilegios administrador.
<Aitor> Para hacer mis trabajos.
<mimecar> si lo instalas pondrás la contraseña de administrador
<Aitor> Ahm.
<mimecar> pero NO PODRÁS volver al sistema que tienes ahora
<Aitor> Ya lo sé.
<Aitor> Al menos que lo descarge igualmente.
<mimecar> y si tienes que devolver el portatil se darán cuenta de lo que has modificado
<mimecar> Aitor: NO
<Aitor> NO?
<mimecar> aunque pusieras de nuevo guadalinex, no sería la misma que te dieron
<Aitor> Pues, voy a la tienda de informatica.
<Aitor> Y que me lo pongan.
<mimecar> no sería la misma
<Aitor> Pues me da igual.
<mimecar> eso ya es cosa tuya
<Aitor> Yo se lo voy a cambiar igual.
<Aitor> ¿Hay algun conflicto ó denuncia que te pondrian?
<Aitor> Por cambiarle el sistema.
<mimecar> no se en que condiciones te han cedido el ordenador
<Aitor> Sí no repito mas de 2 veces
<Aitor> me lo dan para amí.
<Aitor> mí*
<Aitor> mimecar.
<mimecar> ok
<Aitor> mimecar
<Aitor> y dentro de el sistema de instalacion de ubuntu 12.04
<Aitor> donde le doy paraformatear
<Aitor> ..
<mimecar> en el paso de la instalación que defines las particiones
<mimecar> ya has hecho un backup de todos los datos que tienes en un disco externo?
<Aitor> ¿Disco externo?
<mimecar> si guardas un backup en un disco interno puedes borrar sin querer la partición que lo tiene
<Aitor> Pero.
<Aitor> Yo no quiero una backup de mis archivos.
<Aitor> Solo quiero quitar el OS que tengo ahora
<mimecar> no te afectaría perder tus datos?
<mimecar> si el sistema que tienes ahora no tiene separada la partición /home
<mimecar> perderás todo al instalar ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> saludos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me pueden ayudar con un problema de nautilus please?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> abrí un bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1011805 pero me dicen que la info es incompleta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el bactrace no me dice nada
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: has instalado los símbolos de depuración de nautilus?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahi me pierdo mimecar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para el backtrace?
<mimecar> tendrás que meter las cosas de depuración
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buf
<mimecar> o pregunta en el mismo reporte la forma de hacerlo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si estoy en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias mimecar
<Aitor> alguien juega pokemon? xd
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<mimecar> Aitor: este canal es sólo para soporte de ubuntu
<Aitor> nada.
<Aitor> Ya se.
<Aitor> xd
<Aitor> mimecar: lo se.
<Aitor> (;
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, he instalado dbgsym y todo pero el backtrace no me encuentra el error
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en cambio, cuando abro la particion ntfs: gosset_inofensiu@gosset_inofensiu-ubuntu:~$ nautilus /media/data
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Jun 11 21:29:53 gosset_inofensiu-ubuntu gnome-session[1770]: Gtk-WARNING: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3:14: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Jun 11 21:29:53 gosset_inofensiu-ubuntu gnome-session[1770]: Gtk-WARNING: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:85:14: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguna sugerencia?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> uso gnome-classic sin efectos
<mimecar> pregunta en el reporte
<Aitor> mimecar
<Aitor> por que el Internet desde Linux me va lento?
<mimecar> Aitor: desde guadalinex no lo se
<Aitor> :s
<mimecar> qué entiendes por lento?
<Aitor> Descargas lentas, buscas de 5 minutos para que salga.
<Aitor> etcétera.
<Aitor> y uso banda ancha y fibra optica
<Aitor> alguna solucion
<mimecar> con guadalinex no
<Aitor> ok..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno saludos a todos
<Aitor>  mimecar
<Aitor> y sabes con ubuntu
<mimecar> cuando tengas ubuntu funcionando hablamos
<mimecar> el comportamiento puede ser diferente
<cousteau> tienes torrent o algo parecido abierto?
<cousteau> (de todas formas, lo que dice mimecar...  el funcionamiento puede ser distinto)
<mimecar> Aitor: tienes la partición /home separada?
<Aitor> no
<Aitor> no se separarla
<mimecar> pregunto si tu guadalinex las tiene separadas
<Aitor> no se.
<Aitor> Tiene '/'
<mimecar> pon la salida de => car /proc/partitions
<mimecar> en pastebin
<Aitor> pastebin?
<mimecar> !paste Aitor
<kubot> Aitor: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Aitor> que hago ahi?
<mimecar> poner lo que te da el comando que te he puesto
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<Aitor> cat? ó car?
<mimecar> cat
<Aitor> donde pongo eso?
<Aitor> en Content?
<mimecar> abres un consola
<Aitor> se
<mimecar> y pones el comando
<Aitor> me sale 6 sda
<mimecar> pon todo lo que salga en pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<mimecar> también la salida del comando => mount | grep home
<Aitor> todo esto?
<Aitor> major minor  #blocks  name
<Aitor>    8        0  312571224 sda
<Aitor>    8        1  300582912 sda1
<Aitor>    8        2          1 sda2
<Aitor>    8        5    1985536 sda5
<Aitor>    8        6    4999168 sda6
<mimecar> !paste Aitor
<kubot> Aitor: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar (sancionado por pegar texto)
<mimecar> Aitor: si no usas pastebin el bot te silenciará de nuevo
<Guest70953> Hola: como hago para detener un proceso en el centro de software?
<julen> hola
<julen> tengo un problema con el flash
<julen> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> !alguien julen
<kubot> julen: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<julen> no puedo jugar a juegos online de facebook
<julen> y los videos de youtube van demasiado lentos, no se si sera por el ordenador
<julen> tengo un amd athlon de 1,2 ghz
<julen> 512 ram
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<julen> 11.10
<julen> xubuntu
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<julen> sip
<mimecar> qué versión de flash usas?
<julen> en el google chrome me pone plugin missed
<julen> la de los extras
<mimecar> qué versión de flash usas
<julen> y luego he instalado la del centro de sofware
<julen> lo miro
<julen> un segundo
<julen> adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.236-0oneiric1
<julen> es lo que tengo instalado desde el centro de software
<mimecar> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<julen> nvidia gforce2 de 64 mb
<mimecar> es una tarjeta un poco floja
<julen> ya, es un ordenador un poco vieja
<mimecar> estas usando el driver libre o el propietario?
<julen> este es el ordeandor de mi cuñado y le intale linux para rescatarlo
<julen> el privativo
<julen> la version96
<julen> es la que pone recomendado
<julen> pues?
<julen> es mejor el libre?
<julen> y donde podria conseguirlo
<mimecar> en principio el privativo tiene más rendimiento
<julen> entonces que podria ser?
<julen> no encuentro solucion en ningun sitio
<mimecar> te ha funcionado flash alguna vez a la velocidad correcta?
<julen> cuando se lo instale funcionaba
<julen> los videos de youtube fijo
<julen> corrian bien
<mimecar> qué ha cambiado en el sistema?
<julen> que yo sepa nada
<julen> no se, mi cuñao es un poco manoplas y a lo mejor ha tocado algo que no debe o su hija, quizas le reinstale el linux, y le ponga un usuario estandar y algun otro cambio, para que no pueda fastidiarlo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si sigue el fallo
<julen> vale, lo probare
<julen> gracias
<julen> agur
<Guest26090> Hola: como hago para detener un proceso en el centro de software?
<mimecar> Día del usuario de Ubuntu, canales #ubuntu-charlas y #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<lopulus> Hola: como hago para detener un proceso en el centro de software?
<mimecar> empiezan ahora
<mimecar> lopulus: quieres cerrar un programa?
<lopulus> no, es que estoy instalando el complemento de flash y esta asi desde hace mas de un dia
<Deckon> lopulus, kille el centro
<mimecar> abre una consola y busca el pid del proceso
<lopulus> hago un killall al centro de software?
<mimecar> si
<lopulus> killall que?
<mimecar> mira el nombre del proceso con top
<LuchoV> hola, saludo ubunteros [_]P
<nasser> Hola a todos
<nasser> Cuando inicio Firefox, me aparece el siguiente mensaje: "No se puede conectar"
<mimecar> la página está online?
<nasser> Ocurre con cualquier página
<nasser> Ya sea Google, Ubuntu, Yahoo, Hotmail
<mimecar> es desde el ordenador actual?
<nasser> Sí
<nasser> Por eso me resulta extraño
<nasser> Ya que estoy conectado a internet, pero aún así no puedo navegar mediante Firefox o Google Chrome
<nasser> Instalé ambos a fin de asegurarme que no fuera un error del soft
<mimecar> haz un ping a cualquier web
<nasser> Cómo?
<mimecar> ping www.web.loquesea
<mimecar> desde consola
<nasser> nasser@linux-jhps:~> ping www.google.com
<nasser> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<mimecar> tienes mal los dns
<nasser> :S
<nasser> qué debo hacer entonces, mimecar?
<mimecar> 173.194.78.94
<Exio> nasser: prueba:  ping 8.8.8.8
<mimecar> ponlo en el navegador
<nasser> mimecar: me aparece la página web de google
<mimecar> falo de DNS
<mimecar> esa ip es de google
<nasser> mimecar: cuál es la solución entonces?
<mimecar> cambiar los dns que usa tu conexión
<mimecar> entra en el gestor de redes y lo podrás modificar
<nasser> mimecar: qué debo hacer una vez he entrado en el gestor de redes?
<mimecar> editar las opciones de ipv4
<mimecar> y poner otras dns
<nasser> qué DNS pongo? :S
<Exio> yo uso las de google, 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<nasser> cómo puedo averiguar mi iP?
<mimecar> entra en geoip por ejemplo
<nasser> mediante comando, por favor xD
<nasser> recuerda que no puedo navegar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> para que quieres tu ip?
<LuchoV> nasser: como super user en el terminal escribes "ifconfig" y la linea que dice net adress es tu ip
<nasser> mimecar: para configurar manualmente el DNS?
<nasser> :S
<mimecar> LuchoV: le dará la ip local
<LuchoV> bueno, la de la maquina que uses
<LuchoV> eso
<mimecar> nasser: el DNS no necesita tu ip
<nasser> mimecar, hay que colocar los puntos?
<mimecar> si
<nasser> pues solo me deja introducir 4 num
<mimecar> son 4
<nasser> ah nada nada
<nasser> sí sí
<mimecar> 8.8.8.8
<cousteau> nasser, opennic?
<nasser> no funciona
<nasser> cousteau: debo cambiar mi DNS
<nasser> cuando cambio DNS desde KDE (kubuntu)
<nasser> voy a Direccion IPv4
<nasser> método: manual
<nasser> y me pide: ip, máscara subred, puerta de enlace, servidores dns, dominios de busqueda
<mimecar> DNS
<Exio> LuchoV: ifconfig no necesita rut
<nasser> mimecar: vale, lo hago, le doy a aceptar, pero no se guarda
<nasser> se pone automático
<LuchoV> Exio: en crunchbang si lo necesita
<LuchoV> pero bueno es algo sin importancia en ubuntu todo es diferente, muchas cosas son mas faciles
<mimecar> nasser: estas usando el gestor de redes de gnome o el de kde?
<Exio> LuchoV: mira el offtopic
<nasser> mimecar: kde
<mimecar> nasser: selecciona "Sólo direcciones..." en la pestaña de IPV4
<cousteau> ¿se pueden configurar los DNS para que si el primero falla, salte al segundo?
<mimecar> si
<cousteau> (creí que era así como funcionaban)
<nasser> mimecar: ya está
<cousteau> y hay que hacer algo especial?
<mimecar> nada
<nasser> mimecar: ahora q?
<mimecar> pones los dns de google
<mimecar> fin
<nasser> 8.8.8.8
<nasser> y el otro?
<cousteau> lo digo porque mi primer dns dejó de funcionar, y todo dejó de ir
<cousteau> (menos nslookup, ése sí que saltaba al segundo)
<nasser> mimecar: sigue sin funcionar
<nasser> también me pide por los dominios de busqueda y el id del cliente DHCP
<mimecar> nasser: rellena los dns
<Exio> 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4
<nasser> ok
<nasser> ya lo he hecho pero no funciona!
<nasser> :(
<nasser> nasser@linux-jhps:~> ping www.google.es
<nasser> ping: unknown host www.google.es
<LuchoV> nasser: y si reinicias el servicio de red (o sea primero pararlo y luego reiniciar) en caliente, no hace falta apagar el pc
<cousteau> nasser, heh, creo que es cosa de la dns de google
<cousteau> ah no, a mí ahora me va
<LuchoV> nasser:  y que OS es el que tienes?
<m4v> nasser: que hay en /etc/resolv.conf?
<LuchoV> aupa nasser
<itxshell> buen dia
<LuchoV> itxshell: que tal como te va cuate [_]P
<nasser_> sigo sin solucionar el prob
<m4v> nasser_: que hay en /etc/resolv.conf?
<yahqod> como le hago para poner transparente gnome-panel en gnome fallback, con ubuntu 12.04 y gtk3
<mimecar> si en las propiedades de gnome-panel no lo puedes definir
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo
<yahqod> le he puesto en propiedades como fondo una imagen, pero se aplica parcialmente..
<yahqod> he leído que se tiene que modificar el tema gtk que se está usando, pero eso funciona en gtk2
<yahqod> hay que modificar la line bg_pixmap
<cousteau> poner transparente en modo fallback?  eso es más o menos lo contrario de la idea del modo fallback, no?
<yahqod> me refiero a gnome-panel que en ubuntu fue portado a gtk3 pero no funcionan algunas cosas como en gtk2
<mimecar> yahqod: gnome-panel es un paquete de gnome 3, no de ubuntu
<yahqod> okkk, entonces no saben de alguna solución a este problema que les menciono..??
<mimecar> no he usado gnome-panel, en gnome 3 no tiene mucho sentido
<LuchoV> yahqod: el gnome panel de ubuntu ahora, esta muy limitado,no tiene ni la mitad de las opciones de las versiones anteriores
<yahqod> Personalmente, me gusta más gnome-panel que unity..pero cada uno tiene sus razones
<LuchoV> yahqod: ah ok
<yahqod> LuchoV: tu usad Unity??
<LuchoV> yahqod: no, uso gome 2.3 en el f7 (el antiguo)y fluxbox en el f8 o simplemente uno de los dos
<LuchoV> unity no me gusta mucho, aunque es lo mas actual
<yahqod> fedora 17??
<LuchoV> no, crunchbang es muy parecido a debian, pero un poco mas liviano
<yahqod> LuchoV: y porqué razón usas fluxbox, que bondades tiene-..?
<LuchoV> yahqod: fluxbox es muy liviano y muy configurable a travez de un documento de texto, ideal para pc viejitas como la mia :-))
<LuchoV> yahqod: el gnome 2.3 tambien es muy configurable
<LuchoV> pero es una version antigua
<yahqod> Ahhhh...entiendo...pero supongo que gnome 2.3 debes de evitar actualizarlo a través de las actualizaciones del sistema para que se mantenga en esa versión..
<mimecar> gnome 2.x con el tiempo dejará de tener soporte
<LuchoV> yahqod: ya te digo uso crunchbang por esa razon, es un distro especifico para antiguas pc, se actualiza de sus propios repos y de los de debian
<mimecar> seguir con el offtopic en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<LuchoV> cuando el gome deje de tener soporte pues no es problema, por suerte seguiran habiendootras opciones
<yahqod> ahhh okkk.. amigo
<LuchoV> yahqod: lo que pasa es que en el caso de ubuntu las opciones con el antiguo gnome ya estan limitadas, no quiere decir (por suerte) que lo esten para otros distros, ubuntu, no es linux, es un distro como otros tantos
<mimecar> LuchoV: la mayoría de distribuciones se están pasando a gnome 3
<yahqod> y gnome -panel, con qué distro funcionará mejor..???
<LuchoV> mimecar: no se que decirte
<mimecar> gnome 2 sólo tendrá actualizaciones de seguridad
<LuchoV> mimecar: bueno si las principales
<LuchoV> yahqod: en ese caso si te aconsejo sacar tus propias conclusiones, con linux no hay nada definitivo, es lo mejor que tiene, como dice un amigo, es lo mejor para combatir el alzheimer
<cousteau> o pasarse a xfce
<yahqod> Jajajajaja..
<yahqod> y cuales son las ventajas de usar xfce
<LuchoV> yahqod: como te dije, pasate a lo que tu quieres, saca tus propias conclusiones, lo que es optimo para algunos, pudiera no serlo para otros
<LuchoV> xfce es bien liviano, ocupa muy pocos recursos
<cousteau> yahqod, se parece más al gnome antiguo
<LuchoV> aja
<yahqod> ahhh, lo voy a pensar
<LuchoV> yahqod: igual con el xserver es muy configurable puedes tener varios entornos graficos corriendo al mismo tiempo
<yahqod> porque mi equipo es de escritorio con MoBo Asrock G31M-S, RAM 4GB, CPU Core 2 Quad de 2.66 Ghz
<yahqod> y Gráfica Nvidia GT 520
<LuchoV> ahora yo estoy con fluxbox en el alt f8 y con alt f7 me paso a gnome, si tuviese por ejemplo kde, tambien lo pudiese correr en el f9
<mimecar> si con ese equipo necesitas xfce...
<LuchoV> yahqod: el de sobremesa mio es un p4 ht con 2 gigas va con debian con gnome3, nunca lo apago y que te digo, es super estable
<yahqod> En un equipo de escritorio Pentium III con 128 Mg de RAM que distro me recomiendan
<LuchoV> yahqod: cualquiera pero con fluxbox o blackbox
<yahqod> ese equipo que les digo tiene ahora Windows Me
<LuchoV> aja
<LuchoV> yahqod: puedes poner debian, slackware, crunchban o bodhi este ultimo es basado en ubuntu pero mucho mas liviano
<LuchoV> pero olvidate de poner gnome o KDE
<cousteau> para livianos ponte lubuntu
<cousteau> ...ah, 128 mb
<yahqod> Ahhhhh okkk
<cousteau> bueno, igual no va ni lubuntu
<LuchoV> yahqod: lo que te dice costeau tambien el lubuntu es muy iviano
<LuchoV> con fluxbox si va
<yahqod> okkk
<LuchoV> yahqod: pupy linux
<LuchoV> yahqod: slax es otro muy liviano
<cousteau> a mí lubuntu me gusta porque siendo ligero tiene los paquetes de ubuntu
<yahqod> slackware..???
<LuchoV> aja
<cousteau> (claro que si te lías a ponerle programas pesados pierde la gracia)
<LuchoV> yahqod: pero slackware no tiene instalacion grafica
<yahqod> Pero esa distro sigue teniendo actualización..?
<mimecar> recordar que el canal es para soporte de ubuntu...
<LuchoV> yahqod: bodhi (basado en ubuntu) tiene el entorno grafico enlightement muy liviano y vistoso, muy configurable
<yahqod> okkkk..tomaré en cuenta sus sugerencias a la hora de echarle mano a ese equipo viejito que tengo
<LuchoV> yahqod: dale, metele mano amigo, ve porbando hasta que encuentres lo ideal
<yahqod> okkkk
<LuchoV> suerte [_]P
<pegasus555> hola a todos, la empresa en la que trabajo quiere comprar un servidor de 64 bits compatible con ubuntu y yo tengo que instalar squid 2.7 estable 4 pero creo que es 32bits estoy que busco en su pagina principal de squid la version de 64bits porque no hay version para 64 bits esa es mi pregunta
<mimecar> pegasus555: instala la versión de los repositorios
<pegasus555> hola mimecar te refieres desde el centro de control de softwarer alli esta la version de 64 bits ¿si o no?
<mimecar> si existe, estará ahí
<pegasus555> mimecar si instalo ubuntu server 10.04 de 64 bits cualquier aplicativo de 32bits correra tambien ya se que se quita performance pero quiero saber si correra el aplicativo de 32 bits
<mimecar> si funcionaría
<pegasus555> ok mimecar gracias
<Allan1097> Hola a todas las personas que me ayudaron es este problema "tngo Windows 7 y descargue y monte el Ubuntu 12.04 y reinicie al cargar me dice: "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU pae unable to boot-please use a kernel appropriatefor your CPU"
<Allan1097> ya casi lo resualvo
<mimecar> instala lubuntu / xubuntu
<Allan1097> me contacte al soporte tecnico de Ubuntu y me dijeron que PAE es necesario para la instalacion de 12.04
<Allan1097> pero si mi PC es afectado tengo que instalar 11.04 o 11.10 para actualizar al 12.04 sin errores
<Allan1097> asi me dijeron
<m4v> que fue exactamente lo que te dijimos aquí
<Allan1097> que instalara Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<Allan1097> pero yo llame a Ubuntu Latinoamerica sobre esto
<Allan1097> y eso fue lo que me dijeron
<m4v> que era lo mismo, te ahorrabas actualizar.
<Allan1097> hasta me dieron la pagina donde dice eso
<m4v> Allan1097: podés compartir el link con nosotros?
<Allan1097> claro
<mimecar> Allan1097: xubuntu / lubuntu usan un kernel sin pae
<Allan1097> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements
<Allan1097> pero 11.04 y 11.10 de Ubuntu tampoco Usan
<mimecar> como quieras
<mimecar> puedes tener la 12.04 sin pae
<Allan1097> esta en ingles
<Allan1097> si la puedo tener pero desde la 11.04 o 11.10
<Allan1097> The Ubuntu 12.04 installation image does not include support for old computers that do not support PAE. If your computer is affected, you can either first install Ubuntu 10.04 or 11.10 and upgrade to 12.04 or you can use the Lubuntu or Xubuntu images. The non-PAE version of the Linux kernel will be dropped completely following the 12.04 release.
<Allan1097> es espanol dice
<Allan1097> esperenme porque estoy traduciendo
<xangua>  ahttp://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html Allan1097
<cousteau> a lo mejor con el alternate cd también se puede
<cousteau> qué pc tienes?
<mimecar> Allan1097: si usas lubuntu / xubuntu puedes poner directamente la 12.04
<xangua> cousteau: querrás decir minimal
<Allan1097> El 12,04 imagen de instalación de Ubuntu no incluye soporte para equipos antiguos que no soportan PAE. Si su equipo está afectado, puede instalar primero Ubuntu 10.04 o 11.10 y actualizar a 12,04 o puede utilizar las imágenes Lubuntu o Xubuntu. La versión no-PAE del kernel de Linux, se eliminará por completo después de la publicación 12.04.
<cousteau> xangua, no, quiero decir alternate
<Allan1097> no es alternate es la desktop
<xangua> cousteau: pss que yo sepa es lo mismo que el iso normal...solo que lleva instalador de texto
<Allan1097> la imagen es Ubuntu-11.10-i386.iso
<cousteau> p.s. no uses google translate...  (a menos que necesites desesperadamente saber de qué habla algo en un idioma del que no tienes ni idea)
<Allan1097> mi tio que tengo a la par sabe ingles
<Allan1097> tambien me lo traducio
<xangua> Allan1097: ya lepiste el post de webupd8 que te acabo de pasar¿ puedes usar minimal si quieres el escritorio de ubuntu sin pae, o como mimecar te dijo también
<Allan1097> cual post?
<xangua> (16:02:53) xangua:  ahttp://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html Allan1097
 * xangua modo jacobo dos dos
<Allan1097> hice la prueba en mi maquina virtual y se queda a medio
<Allan1097> y tambien en mi PC y lo mismo
<Exio> que pc es?
<cousteau> pues yo quería decir alternate, pero parece que con la minimal se puede...
<Allan1097> Intel Pentium M Processor 1.7GHz,  1GB de RAM , ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 Series
<cousteau> grep pae /proc/cpuinfo   eso te dice si tu cpu soporta pae (que parece que no lo hace)
<Allan1097> Un amigo de Taringa! me dijo esto"instala Ubuntu 11.10 con raiz de 10GB
<Allan1097> para usar como RAM es 2GB
<Allan1097> y Para mis datos descargados 1Gb
<Allan1097> miren voy a particionar mi disco duro o usar el LIVE CD
<mimecar> Allan1097: hazlo de la forma que veas
<mimecar> puedes instalar la 12.04 directamente o actualizar (más tiempo)
<Exio> y mas inseguro
<cousteau> "para usar como ram 2 GB"?
<Allan1097> mejor actualizar porque creo que es mas SEGURO
<mimecar> vas a dedicar más tiempo y recursos
<Allan1097> 1. No puedo actualizar directamente por el PAE
<mimecar> 1. La 12.04 de Lubuntu / Xubuntu no usa PAE
<Allan1097> 2. No importa los recursos porque la Empresa los paga
<mimecar> el tiempo te lo paga?
<Exio> Allan1097: desde cuando la seguridad es la posibilidad de perder todo?
<Exio> actualizar entre versiones no siempre funciona
<Allan1097> 3 No importa el Tiempo porqu etengo 3 PC
<m4v> bueno, ya, que lo haga como quiera. Estoy cansado que estar todo este tiempo con el mismo tema.
<Allan1097> puedo actualizar de XP a 7
<Allan1097> con Easy Tranfer y un CD de INstallacion
<Allan1097> y eso que Windows es 3 veces mas pesado que LINUX
<m4v> Allan1097: no se a que viene eso.
<Allan1097> no te entiendo a que te refieres?
<cousteau> con un cd de instalación puedes "actualizar" de debian a fedora
<cousteau> instalas encima, conservas home, listo
<Allan1097> eso mismo
<Allan1097> pero es otro caso que instalar de una version a otra
<cousteau> bueno...  que te pongas xubuntu
<cousteau> o minimal
<Allan1097> ok. miren hare una pequena prueba desde VirtualBox
<cousteau> virtualbox puede no corresponderse con la realidad
<cousteau> mi vbox no ejecuta OS de 64 bits
<m4v> cousteau: tiene un cpu qie no soporta pae
<Allan1097> para actualizar desde 11.10 a 12.04, y les voy a entregar su informe
<cousteau> m4v, no quedamos en que con minimal o xubuntu te instalaba el no-PAE?
<cousteau> (además, con un cpu que no soporta pae...  yo me pondría un *ubuntu ligerito)
 * cousteau se retira
<m4v> cousteau: no, solo que el cpu que tiene es de 32 bits y por lo tanto tu ejemplo no es muy útil.
<Allan1097> Yo tengo Sistema de 32bits
<m4v> Allan1097: tu duda no está ya resuelta? porque seguimos dando vueltas con esto?
<Allan1097> porque si
<m4v> ¿cómo porque sí?
<Allan1097> yo llame a Soporte tecnico de Ubuntu Latinoamerica y me dijo que instalara 11.04 a 11.10 y actualizar que esa era mi unica opcion
<m4v> Allan1097: si eso ya está claro.
<Allan1097> y dijo que nada de otras distribuciones
<Allan1097> ademas dijo no ibas a tener las mismas ventajas de UBUNTU al de otris
<m4v> tu problema tiene varias soluciones, tanto la que te dieron acá como la que te dieron en el soporte técnico son correctas.
<Allan1097> por eso les pedi su ayuda sobre esto
<m4v> de echo, te dimos más de una solución.
<m4v> lo único que tienes que hacer es elegir una y terminar con el asunto de una vez.
<Allan1097> si me dijeron Xubuntu o MINIMAL (que esta ultima hice una prueba y no resulto esperaba
<Allan1097> asi que es ACTUALIZAR o XUBUNTU
<mimecar> Xubuntu / Lubuntu
<mimecar> las dos distribuciones son ubuntu
<Allan1097> asi
<m4v> Allan1097: bueno, que esperas por instalar 11.10 y actualizar?
<Allan1097> estoy esperando a que termine la descarga
<m4v> como ya te dije, las 2 soluciones son correctas
<Allan1097> si, exacto y gracias por la ayuda de todossss
<Allan1097> pero antes de instalar tego que hacer una particion o en la instalacion se hace?
<itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzMWJAKdPwc  Allan1097
<itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z1L4zUxsgQ  Allan1097
<Allan1097> encontre un manual de actualizacion
<Allan1097> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056611/
<Allan1097> leanlo
<Allan1097> es simple solo con 1 boton
<mimecar> hazlo como quieras
<Allan1097> estas molesto?
<mimecar> no
<Allan1097> a mi no me gusta molestar a las personas pero si me piden ayuda le sdoy ayuda
<mimecar> ya sabes las opciones que tienes
<mimecar> ahora usa la que quieras
<Allan1097> pero no tengo muchos conocimentos de linux
<Allan1097> si
<Allan1097> tengo que esperarme 2horas a que termine
<mimecar> y luego varias horas para actualizar
<Allan1097> no hay problema
<Allan1097> cuanto debo particionar
<mimecar> 3 particiones mínimo
<Allan1097> como lo que me habian dicho
<Allan1097> 10GB de Sistema, 2GB de RAM ( no entiendo si yo tengo 1GB) y 1GB para lo que voy a descargar
<Allan1097> tengo que dejar mas al actualizar?
<mimecar> necesitas /, swap y /home
<mimecar> 2 GB para swap, el resto como quieras
<Exio> la swap es a gusto, aunque yo si tenes un gb pondria 2gb, para poder hibernar a ella sin problemas
<Allan1097> Lee esto que me dijeron en Taringa!" Actualizar a 12.04 desde 11.10 trae problemas, asegurate de hacerlo conectado a interner, ponerle si a la option de instalar priver privativos, instala los drivers privativos de video, y actualizar enseguida luego de pasar a 12.04 y rebotear, de lo contrario, seguro vas a tener problemas."
<Allan1097> yo siempre tengo internet y no se como conseguir drivers de video para Ubuntu
<mimecar> taringa no es que sea una web muy fiable
<Allan1097> Bueno, siempre que tengo problemas con Windows acurro a Taringa!
<mimecar> taringa se dedica a copiar contenidos de otras webs
<Allan1097> el 70% lo he encontrado ahi
<Allan1097> peor buscar en cada WEB es demasiado.... Yo digo que problema tengo y ahi me dicen que hacer
<Allan1097> hasta programas consigo ahi
<mimecar> claro, es mejor que roben usuarios de las webs originales
<mimecar> y que por tener copia de muchos sitios salgan antes en las busquedas
<itxshell> jajajaja que dia hoy
<Allan1097> bueno si tienes buen DINEROOOOO puedes comprarte toditos los programas que quieras
<Allan1097> jajja
<Allan1097> que largo
<Allan1097> dia
<itxshell> Allan1097,  ve los videos asi te entrtienes mientras esperas la descarga
<Allan1097> ok
<Allan1097> voy a ver como instalar 11.10 a 12.04
<Theophilus> Buena tarde.
<Allan1097> buena idea
<itxshell> y busca en taringa a los usuarios de ubuntu ellos tiene buenos posts
<Allan1097> si ahi estoy
<itxshell> buenas Theophilus
<itxshell> ya estas inscrito con los usuarios de ubuntu ?
<Theophilus> Que hay?
<Theophilus> No.
<Allan1097> pero en driver de video para la actualizacion como conseguirlo
<itxshell> pasame tu nick de taringa alli te sigo
<Theophilus> Solo inspeccionando.
<Allan1097> dale yo tambienn
<Allan1097> te sigo y me sigues
<itxshell> ok dale alli estan los manuales de como configurar ubuntu y todo
<Theophilus> Buenas tardes itxshell.
<Allan1097> Pasamelo
<itxshell> como le va Theophilus
<Allan1097> como se llama la comunidad
<itxshell> y tu usuario Allan1097
<Theophilus> Bien gracias a Dios y a vos?
<itxshell> bien aca descansando y leyendo un poco
<Theophilus> Que bueno itxshell.
<Theophilus> De donde eres?
<itxshell> de mi casa Theophilus  y Ud.?
<Theophilus> Buena respuesta.
<mimecar> los logs del canal son públicos
<Theophilus> Tambien.
<itxshell> mimecar,  recuerda que yo tenia el problema de que mis fotos se ven en tono violeta en algunos programas de ubuntu 12.04
<Allan1097> Mi usuario es allan87
<Theophilus> Solo de curioso probando este IRC en UBUNTU....itxshell
<itxshell> sigo con el mismo problema y no encuentro la solucion
<Allan1097> reinstala UBUNTU
<itxshell> gracias Allan1097  lo pensare
<Theophilus> Saludos...itxshell me despído y buena tarde.
<Allan1097> no se de Ubuntu
<mimecar> Allan1097: los problemas no se arreglan reinstalando
<itxshell> chauu Theo
<Allan1097> pero en algunos casos tenes que reinstalar en WINDOWS
<mimecar> linux no es windows
<itxshell> pues mimecar  me sugirieron que podria ser por el flash player
<itxshell> XD
<mimecar> flash con un visor de imágenes?
<itxshell> solo me pasa con el visor de imagenes de ubuntu
<itxshell> en shotwell no pasa nada
<itxshell> ahh y tambien en photoshop
<Allan1097> Ubuntu detecta automaticante los drivers?
<itxshell> cambia a otras versiones de flash pero no me dio resultado
<Allan1097> como VIDEO, SONIDO o INALAMBRICO
<mimecar> no creo que tenga relación flash con un programa de escritorio
<Allan1097> si
<Allan1097> tiene relacion
<itxshell> ok y que otra cosa podria ser ?
<mimecar> itxshell: estas usando PPAs?
<Allan1097> avast antivirus para ver los graficos de avast me pid eflash playes
<mimecar> Allan1097: ...
<mimecar> avast no es un visor de imágenes
<mimecar> usa flash para generar gráficas en tiempo real
<Allan1097> peor utiliza sus graficos para ver sus barras de progreso
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> genera los gráficos en tiempo real
<Allan1097> 	pero utiliza sus graficos para ver sus barras de progreso
<mimecar> no es un visor de imágenes
<itxshell> si mimecar
<Allan1097> pero recien instalado y si no tienes flash te lo pide
<mimecar> itxshell: cuales?
<mimecar> Allan1097: ok, tienes razón, avast usa flash para ver imágenes
<Allan1097> te dice instala flash player para ver contenido
<Allan1097> pero ya que avast! no soporta linux
<mimecar> no hace falta avast en linux
<Allan1097> si ya se porque linuc no tiene virus
<itxshell> no se a que se refiere con cuales ppas
<mimecar> ""no tiene"""
<itxshell> uso los libres y los no libres
<mimecar> itxshell: pon en pastebin los ppas que estas usando
<itxshell> ok
<Allan1097> no hay virus programado para LINUX
<Allan1097> es asi?
<mimecar> Allan1097: se puede programar con un par de líneas
<mimecar> si usas el sentido común no deberías preocuparte con eso
<Allan1097> Responadme "UBUNTU detecta y instala los drivers?"
<Deckon> si hay un avast para linux
<mimecar> Allan1097: si
<Allan1097> no hay avast! solo hay para Windows, Mac y Android
<hack> Hola
<Deckon> http://www.avast.com/es-ww/linux-home-edition
<Allan1097> ;)
<Allan1097> me dejastes impresionado
<hack> como recuperar una cuenta de usuario
<Allan1097> eso fue reciente?
<mimecar> hack: siendo administrador del equipo
<hack> despues de instalr controladores privativos de video
<Exio> hace "bastante" tiempo
<hack> sip
<Deckon> avast en linux esta desde que yo empece en linux, osea hace algunos años ya
<Allan1097> no me habia fijado
<Allan1097> Mi tarjeta grafica es 100% compatible con UBUNTU?
<Deckon> que grafica?
<Allan1097> Mi tarjeta
<hack> AMD 6450 de 1G
 * Deckon saca su bola de cristal para adivinar que grafica tiene Allan1097 
<Allan1097> Mi tarjata es una ATI Mobility radeon 9600/9700 Series
<Souchiro> o.o
<Allan1097> o.o
<Deckon> fijate en la pagina de ati
<hack> Creo que el error fué haber seguido los pasos en la Wiki de ATI.
<hack> y no hber instalado desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<hack> Por eso, cuando me logeo la pantalla parpadea a negro y no ingresa al sistema
<mimecar> hack: desinstala lo que has puesto del wiki
<hack> Como?
<mimecar> desintalando lo que has instalado
<hack> La informacion la tome de: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<hack> bye
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-24
<Ctncorp> muy buenas noches a todos
<chilicuil> hola Ctncorp
<Ctncorp> que tal chilicuil
<Ctncorp> chilicuil consulta mira tengo sonido y todo eso pero al tratar de bajar el sonido
<Ctncorp> este no baja
<chilicuil> Ctncorp: haz probado con alsamixer ?
<Ctncorp> es hdmi
<Ctncorp> si pero no responde
<chilicuil> hdmi...
<Ctncorp> osea cuando trato de bajar volumen a traves de teclado
<Ctncorp> no toma
<chilicuil> haz presionado F5 en alsamixer para acceder a todos los controles?
<Ctncorp> bajo el volumen pero se sigue escuchando
<frank_> Buenas noches alguien me puede ayudar en montar un server dedicated hlds?
<frank_> Buenas noches alguien me puede ayudar en montar un server dedicated hlds?
<m4v> frank_: no, este canal no es para cuestiones de sevidores.
<frank_> En cual canal puedo ir?
<m4v> frank_: #ubuntu-server, no hay canal en español.
<frank_> Uy de verdad
<frank_> Pero quisas alguien por aca saben montar server hlds
<m4v> no tengo idea que es lo que estas preguntando.
<frank_> usted a jugar counter strike?
<m4v> no tiene que ver counter strike con Ubuntu?
<m4v> que tiene que ver counter strike con Ubuntu?
<frank_> Por que quiero montar un server dedicado en ubuntu pero ami me sale este error que no comprendo
<frank_> ./hlds_run: línea 321:  2785 Violación de segmento  $HL_CMD
<m4v> no es problema de Ubuntu eso.
<frank_> yo se que no e sproblemas de ubunto
<frank_> Pero quiciera sabe por que me sale este error que no comprendo
<frank_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eDlZbOkiZA&feature=player_detailpage
<frank_> Perdon
<frank_> ./hlds_run: línea 321:  2785 Violación de segmento  $HL_CMD
<m4v> este canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu, no te podemos ayudar con tu servidor de counter strike.
<frank_> Por eso
<frank_> Yo tengo ubunti
<m4v> y?
<frank_> Ok
<m4v> no podemos darle soporte a todas las aplicaciones de terceros que pueden correr sobre Ubuntu.
<cousteau> Tengo Ubuntu y me he torcido un tobillo, ¿alguien sabe primeros auxilios?
<solangemauver> holaa a todos
<solangemauver> ay alguien que quiera conversar por aki que hable español
<jotaxpe> hola amigos, tengo un problema, creo que es el controlador de microfono de mi netbook, resulta ke hace unos dias gravaba perfectamente, y hoy le conecte un microfono para ver si funcionaba, y me di cuenta que estaba malo, al intentar grabar luego con el microfono que trae el netbook incorporado no graaba!! no se que hacer no quiero formatiar nisikiera tengo
<jotaxpe> e
<jotaxpe> lector externo..
<jotaxpe>  hola amigos, tengo un problema, creo que es el controlador de microfono de mi netbook, resulta ke hace unos dias gravaba perfectamente, y hoy le conecte un microfono para ver si funcionaba, y me di cuenta que estaba malo, al intentar grabar luego con el microfono que trae el netbook incorporado no graaba!! no se que hacer no quiero formatiar nisikiera tengo lector externo, como puedo solucionar? me imagino que es algo ke tiene ke ver co
<jotaxpe> n los controladores de los microfonos, pero no eh podido arreglarlo... probe en 2 programas de grabacion de audio y nada.. no es problema de configuracion, reinicie y nada...
<hecdavro3> hola buenas noches
<hecdavro3> alguien puede ayudarme?
<jotaxpe> ya lo solucione.. para los que tengan problemas con el microfono incorporado en un notebook por haberle conectado un microfono externo, solo abran skype, llamada de prueba y listo se les soluciona el problema XD
<jotaxpe> cual es tu problema amigo?
<hecdavro3> muchas gracias
<hecdavro3> lo que pasa es que va muy lento el youtube en mi compu es una amd viejita
<jotaxpe> ahh ese es problema del flash yo tube ese problema, que version ocupas?
<hecdavro3>  y el la ultima que bajo el ubuntu 10.04
<hecdavro3> ya baje la opcion non-free
<hecdavro3> y va muy lento
<hecdavro3> estuve buscando opciones para solucionarlo y me dieron una opcion de un plugin para flash
<hecdavro3> flash video replacer creo que se llama
<hecdavro3> pero me va muy lento
<hecdavro3> ya que con flashplayer no salia nada o quedaba en blanco
<jotaxpe> ya mira intentemos esto
<jotaxpe> yo en mi computador tenia el msimo problema
<jotaxpe> y no es un pc antiguo
<jotaxpe> es relativamente nuevo
<jotaxpe> yo lo que hice fue configurarlo de la siguiente manera, entre en synaptic
<jotaxpe> e instale estos mira
<jotaxpe> Adobe-flashplugin, adobe-flash-properties-gtk, libming1, flasm, swftools, mtasc
<jotaxpe> nada mas ke esos
<jotaxpe> lo demas desintalalos
<jotaxpe> y prueba
<jotaxpe> y me dices como te fue
<hecdavro3> ejem, ejem perdon pero soy nuevo en esto y solo se abrir gestor de paquetes synaptics
<hecdavro3> que mas tengo que hacer?
<jotaxpe> ya ahora pon flash
<jotaxpe> en buscar
<jotaxpe> y te apareceran todos los rlacionados con flash
<jotaxpe> ahi encontraras esos que te nombre
<jotaxpe> los demas desintalalos revisa toda la lista que te aparece al poner "flash"
<hecdavro3> ok muchas grax
<hecdavro3> una pregunta mas
<hecdavro3> me gusta ver anime on line
<hecdavro3> si se arregla esto en you tube se podran ver los animes on line en otras paginas tambien?
<jotaxpe> si, yo creo que no deverias tener problemas, mira yo tb soy relativamente nuevo en ubuntu.. aunque me eh dado cuenta de que a veces en youtube puedes ver videos sin problemas, pero otras paginas el procesador se dispara y se ven lentos, cuando eso me sucede suelo descargarlos mejor, pero solo a veces me ah pasado, pero yo creo que no deberias tener problemas si son videos  de enlaces youtube
<jotaxpe> espero soluciones el problema amigpo
<hecdavro3> muxas gracias te debo una
<Aitoor> Ayuda
<Aitoor> :(
<mimecar> ayuda está de vacaciones
<Aitoor> :(
<Aitoor> Tengo problemass!
<Aitoor> Ayudame mimecar
<mimecar> hasta que no digas el problema no
<Aitoor> Pues que en Ubuntu el CGA actualizaciones
<Aitoor> no me reconoce actualizaciones
<mimecar> CGA?
<Aitoor> Si
<mimecar> qué es eso?
<Aitoor> Me sale instalado en Sistema > Administracion > CGA Actualizaciones
<Aitoor> Y en mi Ubuntu 10.04
<Aitoor> Me sale Centro de Software de Guadalinex, no de ubuntu
<mimecar> si usas Guadalinex tendrás que usar su canal
<mimecar> no has puesto aún Ubuntu?
<Aitoor> & El Gestor de actualizaciones
<Aitoor> no tengo pendrive
<Aitoor> estoy de vacaciones.
<Aitoor> ¿Cual es el de guadalinex?
<Aitoor> el canal
<mimecar> no se si existe en freenode
<Aitoor> :s
<Aitoor> Pero sabes por que el Gestor de actualizaciones
<Aitoor> no me reconoce ninguna?
<Aitoor> Le doy a Comprobar y me pone introduzca la contraseña para darte privilegios
<Aitoor> la pongo y nada
<mimecar> busca en la web de guadalinex si tienen canal de irc o foros
<Aitoor> SI hay.
<Aitoor> Pero solo 1 persona.
<Aitoor> Ahora vuelvo.
<Aitoor> mimecar
<Aitoor> !
<mimecar> si no dices nada...
<Aitoor> Cómo puedo crear una unidad usb teniendo la iso
<mimecar> con unetbootin puedes pasar la ISO
<Aitoor> Pero unetbooting no me arranca en Linux
<mimecar> qué error te da?
<Aitoor> No me sale la aplicacion
<mimecar> la has instalado?
<Aitoor> no me sale el asistente de instalacion
<Aitoor> Bueno, me pide contraseña.
<Aitoor> para no se que de <root:no>
<mimecar> si no tienes el password no lo puedes poner
<Aitoor> ¿Por que?
<mimecar> tendrás que quemar la ISO en un CD
<mimecar> porque no tienes permisos para hacerlo
<Aitoor> Pero yo quiero desde USB por que mi portatil no tiene para CD
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que buscar otro equipo para hacer la iso
<Aitoor> Yo tengo el cga-usb-creator
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará
<Aitoor> & Creador de discos de arranque
<Aitoor> mimecar.
<Aitoor> ¿Que version de Ubuntu me recomiendas?
<mimecar> la última
<Aitoor> 12.04?
<mimecar> si
<Aitoor> pero..
<Aitoor> Lo intente instalar en VirtualBox.
<Aitoor> Y no me carga el modo gráfico, solo una especie de terminal
<mimecar> cómo lo has instalado en virtualbox sin el password de root?
<Aitoor> en un Windows 7 instale Virtual Box
<Aitoor> y probe.
<Aitoor> y me sale eso
<Aitoor> un en Linux tengo VMware Workstation sin problemas.
<Aitoor> pero me tarda mucho las .iso en download.
<mimecar> usa el mismo ordenador para pasar la ISO al USB
<Aitoor> ahaha
<Aitoor> pero a ver.
<Aitoor> yo en el linux, meto el pendrive
<Aitoor> y el iso.
<mimecar> lo pasas con unetbootin
<Aitoor> y lo crea y es como sí, cogiera los archivos dentro.
<Aitoor> y los descomprimiera
<Aitoor> :d
<mimecar> usa unetbootin
<Aitoor> ok
<Aitoor> no puedo probar con
<Aitoor> CGA-USB-CREATO
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará
<Aitoor> :S
<Aitoor> por probar.
<Aitoor> (;
<Aitoor> mimicar?
<Aitoor> mimecar*
<mimecar> si no haces preguntas...
<Aitoor> nada, da igual
<luis_> hola
<luis_> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<luis_> os cuento
<luis_> tenggo instalado ubuntu en varios ordenadores y en todos ellos funciona perfectamente
<luis_> el problema me lo da uno de mis ordenadores, el de sobremesa, que va bien con WIndows pero no con ubuntu
<luis_> os pego aquí la lista de hardware de mi ordenador
<luis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057517/
<luis_> ¿alguna idea?
<luis_> vale, creo que estáis todos haciendo la siesta xD
<arielsanflo_> saludos y buenos diaz
<arielsanflo_> para todos
<nasser> hola arielsanflo__
<arielsanflo__> venga alguien sabe como activar una rtl8192 wlan
<arielsanflo__> rtl8192cu
<mansoko> hola. tengo una coneccion por modem isp y me limitan mucho el ancho de banda
<mansoko> alguien tiene una conex vpn
<manuel__> alguien tiene una conex vpn
<Yukiteru> nadie te va dar una conex vpn privada manuel__
<manuel__> mm, es que tengo coneccion por modem y el servidor de isp me entrega solo 5gb para navegar
<manuel__> y los consumo en 1 dia
<Exio> por tener una vpn eso no va a cambiar
<Exio> incluso, durara menos y a menos velocidad
<manuel__> argumenta porfa
<mimecar> manuel__: con la VPN no evitas eso
<mimecar> aparte, la VPN consume una parte de tu ancho de banda
<manuel__> y con un proxy
<manuel__> ??
<mimecar> manuel__: lo mismo
<Exio> agregar capas no hara que "ahorres" ancho de banda
<manuel__> entonces hay  alguna solucion??
<Exio> gastaras aun mas
<Exio> manuel__: no
<manuel__> ok
<manuel__> se agradece
<manuel__> se puede ejecutar escripts en dolphin asi como en nautilus??
<mimecar> si
<manuel__> como?
<mimecar> igual que en nautilus
<manuel__> en nautilus esta la carpeta creada, en dolphin cual seria
<manuel__> ?
<manuel__> tengo un proble en eclipse no puedo instalar    Android Development Tools	
<manuel__> y     Android Traceview	
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> doble clic sobre el script y funciona
<mimecar> manuel__: qué problema te da?
<manuel__> Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
<manuel__>   Software being installed: Android Development Tools 18.0.0.v201203301601-306762 (com.android.ide.eclipse.adt.feature.group 18.0.0.v201203301601-306762)
<manuel__>   Missing requirement: Android Development Tools 18.0.0.v201203301601-306762 (com.android.ide.eclipse.adt.feature.group 18.0.0.v201203301601-306762) requires 'org.eclipse.wst.sse.core 0.0.0' but it could not be found
<mimecar> no tienes añadidas las fuentes de Eclipse
<cousteau> ¿se puede hacer que flash use Alsa en vez de PulseAudio?  no me va muy bien con PulseAudio y quiero ver si con Alsa va mejor
<mimecar> http://www.innerzaurus.com/android/programacion/25-instalacion-del-android-sdk-en-fedora-16-x64
<mimecar> manuel__: revisa ese enlace por la parte final
<manuel__> esta cargando my bro, de ante-mano muchas gracias
<manuel__> se agradece
<manuel__> tengo una conex super lenta
<manuel__> hablan2 de torrent, se puede agragar rastradores por pais;mas si se puede... como se hace?
<manuel__> ya me cargo my bro
<manuel__> debo de instalar todo el soft
<manuel__> ?
<mimecar> todas las dependencias que necesite el sdk
<mimecar> manuel__: si usas torrent gastarás el ancho de banda
<manuel__> el canal irc gasta ancho
<mimecar> gasta un poco
<manuel__> y que me conviene... jdownloader, por ejemplo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> manuel__: quieres gastar el ancho de banda rápido?
<manuel__> nop
<mimecar> cualquier programa que descargue cosas gasta tu ancho de banda
<mimecar> incluso las actualizaciones de ubuntu
<manuel__> no hay como engañar al proveedor isp
<manuel__> ?
<manuel__> cosa q no sepa lo q consumo...?
<Exio> no y … eso ya es ilegal y deja de ser bienvenido en los canales de ubuntu
<manuel__> q qieres decir
<manuel__> ?
<mimecar> manuel__: el ISP sabe lo que gastas, a que te conectas, etc.
<manuel__> porq dejo d ser bienvenido?
<mimecar> manuel__: porque no es legal evadir esas cosas
<manuel__> soy muy torpe, para ustedes
<manuel__> a ok
<manuel__> am sorry
<manuel__> la politica de ubuntu es libre
<manuel__> en base a eso p2p es free
<mimecar> que tiene que ver eso con las limitaciones de un ISP?
<manuel__> y no se deberia tener una limitacion
<mimecar> negocia con tu ISP o paga más
<manuel__> o ocupo win y pago por todas las aplicaciones
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que tiene que ver eso con tener una limitación de ancho de banda?
<manuel__> q se me termina en un puto dia
<Exio> !lengua manuel__
<kubot> manuel__: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<mimecar> no gastes 5 GB en un día
<manuel__> sorry
<cousteau> la diferencia entre "libre" y "gratis" es importante
<manuel__> entiendo eso
<cousteau> (especialmente cuando "gratis" implica "apropiación indebida")
<manuel__> pero i live in chilito
<manuel__> en una zona rural
<manuel__> no tengo mas opcion q un modem
<mimecar> manuel__: no gastes 5 GB en un día
<cousteau> otra compañía?
<manuel__> con coneccion intermitente, cara, y de baja velocidad
<cousteau> pon que firefox no cargue imágenes por defecto (al menos no fondos), ponte adblock y flashblock...
<manuel__> es la mejor
<manuel__> las he probado todas
<Exio> y cambiar el UA a un droide
<manuel__> los tengo my bro
<cousteau> ...también puede que ayude
<manuel__> q e un doride
<manuel__> ?
<cousteau> creo que se refería a un navegador de android
<manuel__> hasta q punto puedo ser ignorante... no les molesta tanta pregnta
<manuel__> ok
<manuel__> android es fileta
<manuel__> filete
<mimecar> si gasta 5 GB no es por ver un par de imágenes
<manuel__> nop
<mimecar> sino por estar descargando programas grandes
<jpablorp> Hola!, Alguien sabe sobre servidores DHCP en UBUNTU 12.04
<jpablorp> ?!
<cousteau> si cambias el user agent para que firefox parezca un navegador de teléfono, algunos sitios te ofrecerán una versión simplificada de su página
<manuel__> es por bajar sist linux
<mimecar> manuel__: no lo hagas entonces
<manuel__> me gusta probarlos
<manuel__> qiero siempre aprender ma
<manuel__> s
<mimecar> ya sabes una forma de reducir el gasto de conexión
<manuel__> sip
<manuel__> thank's
<cousteau> manuel__, y si hay varios linuxeros pro tu pueblo, montad una asociación...  tipo "necesito un cd de ubuntu precise 64b"  "no te lo bajes que ya lo tengo yo, dame un CD y te lo grabo"
<mimecar> puedes aprender sin estar instalando todos los día distribuciones
<cousteau> o en todo caso prueba distros más pequeñas
<cousteau> ubuntu minimal y cosas por el estilo
<manuel__> vale my brodthers por atender las simplesas
<manuel__> muy buen canal
<Exio> manuel__: aprende a configurar cosas pequeñas
<manuel__> primera vez q lo uso
<manuel__> dale
<jpablorp> Alguno  me puede ayudar con un SERVIDOR DHCP en ubuntu 12.04 Gracias :)
<Exio> que problemas tenes en si? que servidor dhcp estas usando?
<cousteau> a lo mejor en #ubuntu-server tienen más idea
<mimecar> !alguien jpablorp
<kubot> jpablorp: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<jpablorp> Alguien hace servidores DHCP en ubuntu 12.04?!
<mimecar> jpablorp: di la duda concreta que tienes
<jpablorp> tengo un servidor dhcp que ya me asigna bien las ips a los clientes, mi problema esta es que los clientes de este no pueden navegar a internet...
<mimecar> tienes dos tarjetas de red?
<jpablorp> si correcto, en eth0 me entra el router y asigna ip 192.168.0.5 y en eth1 que es donde funciona el dhcp tiene 192.168.1.1 que es la puerta de enlace en los clientes de este
<Exio> como sabes que el problema esta en el dhcpd?
<jpablorp> pues no exactamente la ayuda es para como configurar el dhcp para que me de internet a mis clientes, eh leido y dice que se hace con el iptables pero no eh podido
<Exio> el dhcp solo da ips en una subred, necesitas configurar vos el ipforward
<jpablorp> el ipforward, pues yo vi que uno tenia que dejar en 1 para que hubiera ruteo pero ya lo puse en uno y sigo sin internet. lo confirme con el comando: sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward
<jpablorp> y me responde 12
<jpablorp> 1 perdon
<Prez00> hola
<Prez00> alguien me podria ayudar apuntando sus navegadores a mi site, quiero un print screen de varios hits de diferentes lugares en analytics realtime
<alexei> buenas a todos
<Prez00> tengo como 5 activos, con unos 5 mas, ya se veria mejor mi foto :-)
<mimecar> Prez00: pidelo en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot Prez00
<kubot> Prez00: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Prez00> ok, gracias
<alexei> Ok kubot, recien entre a esto y ya me diste una pista, me parecio q no era lo q buscaba, el lenguaje tecnico no lo entiendo.. suerte
<cousteau> Prez00, usa isup.me o un proxy
<mimecar> alexei: ?
<mimecar> el mensaje no era para ti
<alexei> q esto no es para charlar,
<Prez00> aprovecho q ando x aqui, alguien mas tiene un problema que al bootear ubuntu, dice que no encuentra network interface, wiating up to 60 more seconds... entonces se me queda "pegado" por dos minutos buscando red.  Ya cuando entro a gnome-shell arranca wireless sin problema
<alexei> igual me sirvio mime
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte
<alexei> esta bueno entrar aca cuando busque algo de soporte
<alexei> no lo tomes a mal, por el contrario
<alexei> yo soy re nuevo en ubuntu
<cousteau> Prez00, pues la verdad es que no...  al menos no en mis ubuntus (algo antiguos)
<Prez00> hmmm... he probado varias recomendaciones y nada, en una thinkpad x61
<jpablorp> Exio, me podrias ayudar
<jpablorp> por favor
<luis_> hola
<luis_> hay alguien por aquí?
<mimecar> no hay nadie
<Prez00> ni modo..
<luis_> ah, ok
<mimecar> !alguien luis_
<kubot> luis_: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<luis_> vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale
<luis_> perdón, es que entré antes y creo que estabáis todos haciendo la siesta
<luis_> porque no me contestó ni kubot
<mimecar> no hay obligación de contestar
<luis_> xD
<luis_> uys, pues claro
<mimecar> si te contesta un programa de ordenador...
<luis_> vale, comento mi problema y si a alguien le apetece que me eche un cable, vale?
<luis_> tengo ubuntu instalado en varios ordenadores y va muy bien. Pero en uno de ellos ubuntu no va fino (lento, la navegación es muy mala, le cuesta abrir aplicaciones y carpetas, no puedo ver vídeos flash, ...)
<luis_> os paso el hardware de mi PC
<luis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057517/
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<luis_> la última, 12.04
<luis_> pero nunca ha acabado de funcionar fino ubuntu en este equipo
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<luis_> sí
<luis_> actualizo todos los días
<mimecar> qué driver estas usando en la tarjeta gráfica?
<luis_> el privativo
<luis_> pero con el nouveau tampoco funciona bien
<jpablorp> una pregunta alguno sabe configurar el contrafuegos de linux, el iptables
<mimecar> luis_: estas con repositorios de ppa?
<dylan66> gufw jpablorp
<luis_> sí
<socratesxd> hola :D
<socratesxd> hace mucho no entraba aqui
<mimecar> luis_: cuales
<socratesxd> hola mimecar
<luis_> espera, te lo digo
<socratesxd> mimecar: seguro no te acuerdas de mi
<socratesxd> :P
<luis_> canonical, restricted, multiverse, universe
<socratesxd> bueno, me largo, sólo estaba viendo unas cosas
<mimecar> luis_: esos no son PPA
<luis_> cómo que no?
<luis_> esos no son los que trae ubuntu por defecto?
<mimecar> PPA = respositorio externo a ubuntu
<luis_> entonces no
<luis_> todos los que utilizo son de ubuntu
<jpablorp> dylan66, guwf que es explicame porfa
<mimecar> con un usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<recondito> Hola, conocen un software tan bueno como este para ubuntu 12.04 ? http://www.formatoz.com/
<luis_> sí
<luis_> ya lo probé
<recondito> Me tengo que conformar con usar este con wine ya que no encuentro algun conversor en linux que convierta sin errores en el video o en el sonido
<jpablorp> dylan66,  con gwuf puedo redireccionar el trafico de eth1 a eth0?
<mimecar> recondito: ffmpeg, mplayer, etc.
<recondito> use devede pero es muy lento
<recondito> muy muy lento
<manuel__> la conf del ffmpeg para trtasformar un video para un galaxy mini
<manuel__> porfa
<recondito> y con ffmpeg en cuanto instalo algun software que use otra paqueteria similar affmpeg este deja de funcionar
<mimecar> recondito: con software de los repositorios no es normal eso
<recondito> o incluso muchas veces su grafica no funciona
<recondito> una vez instalado ffmpeg
<Exio> ffmpeg no tiene interfax
<Exio> ffmpeg no tiene interfaz
<recondito> instala ffmpeg + devede + transmageedon  y veras como alguno de estos deja de funcionar y ffmpeg seguro seria uno de ellos
<mimecar> me extraña
<recondito> + acidrip
<mimecar> si son programas de los repositorios
<recondito> pues si pasa porque son incompatibles en las librerias que usan
<recondito> bien usare este http://www.formatoz.com/ ya que carga rapido con wine y consume en recursos tanto como ffmpeg
<recondito> si en linux no lo encuentras windows te lo proveera , hay que ser pragmaticos y buscar siempre el mejor resultado
<mimecar> tienes programas para hacerlo en linux
<recondito> sin mirar la etiqueta
<mimecar> otra cosa es que los quieras usar
<recondito> no mejor que este y lo se de muy buena tinta no lo hay : http://www.formatoz.com/
<mimecar> como quieras
<recondito> que se pueda usar en linux
<recondito> hasta el momento
<jpablorp> una ayudita porfa
<mimecar> jpablorp: en #ubuntu-server te podrán ayudar mejor
<m4v> jpablorp: te falta hacer el masquedaring supongo
<m4v> jpablorp: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/firewall.html
<jpablorp> gracias m4v  ya te digo si me sirve :D
<manuel__> alguna ayuda... instale ubuntu server 12.04 y no me instalo ningun escritorio
<mimecar> manuel__: no lo tiene que hacer
<xangua> manuel__: es lo normal
<m4v> manuel__: ubuntu server viene sin escritorio
<cousteau> si quieres escritorio, puedes instalarle uno
<jpablorp> manuel_ tienes que entrar con el usuario que diste en la instalacion
<jpablorp> y luego ejecutar sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> jpablorp: entonces para que instala ubuntu server?
<jpablorp> para un sever...
<jpablorp> m4v, una cosa mira que cojo mi cliente y le hago ping a 192.168.1.1 que es la puerta de enlace
<mimecar> y ahora tiene que poner todo lo que viene con ubuntu desktop?
<jpablorp> y me dice que host de destino inaccesible
<cousteau> no hace falta que sea ubuntu-desktop, puede ser algo más ligero
<jpablorp> pero en mi server si tengo el eth1 con la ip 192.168.1.1
<cousteau> puede instalar lxde o xfce o fluxbox (sin todo el -desktop correspondiente)
<jpablorp> y al hacer ping desde el server a la 192.168.1.1 si me responde
<m4v> jpablorp: no se como tienes armada la red
<jpablorp> mira
<jpablorp> tengo un servidor con ubuntu server 12.04
<jpablorp> con dos tarjetas de red, eth0 que donde conecto directamente al router y eth1 donde conecto un switch para los demas computadores
<jpablorp> entonces monte un servidor dhcp para que les asignase una ip, esto ya esta hecho
<jpablorp> cual es el probelma, no tengo internet en estos clientes
<jpablorp> entonces hice las reglas del iptables para la redireccion
<jpablorp> pero no logro conseguir internet
<jpablorp> pero cuando trato de hacer ping de un cliente hacia un el server me responde que es un host inaccesible
<jpablorp> tengamos encuenta que la subred de la eth1 es del tipo 192.168.1.x
<jpablorp> y la de eth0 que es la que va del router hacia el server es del tipo 192.168.0.x
<m4v> las pcs tendrían que poder hacer ping a 192.168.1.1
<m4v> si no lo hacen erraste algo con el iptables o está mal la configuración de red. purga lo que hayas puesto en el iptables.
<jpablorp> el problema es ese, no me deja hacer el ping a 192.168.1.1
<jpablorp> ahh listo dame un seg y te digo
<jpablorp> lo purgo y reinicio?!
<jpablorp> o solo lo purgo y lo vuelvo a instalar?!
<m4v> no hace falta reiniciar.
<m4v> instalar que?
<jpablorp> osea como purgo el iptables
<jpablorp> ?!
<jpablorp> apt-get purge iptables?!
<m4v> iptables --help
<jpablorp> ahh ok
<m4v> pista, es iptables --flush
<jpablorp> y ahora intento hacer el ping a la 1.1 cierto
<m4v> jpablorp: te recomiento consultar la ayuda y el manual de comandos como iptables y ufw. Si no tienes idea de nada configurar una red es mucho problema y prefiero hacer otra cosa.
<jpablorp> no si se solo eh tenido problema con este,
<jpablorp> purge el iptables y singo sin poder hacer el ping
<jpablorp> ademas si hago el ping desde una maquina con ip 192.168.0.14
<jpablorp> si me hace el ping a la 192.168.1.1
<mimecar> si las máquinas están en diferentes redes
<mimecar> es normal que no respondan al ping
<m4v> funciona desde 192.168.0.x pero no desde 192.168.1.x? no entiendo que tienes ahi
<m4v> mimecar: no necesariamente, el router puede estar rutenado.
<m4v> ruteando*
<Exio> se refiere sin configurar nada
<jpablorp> m4v si exacto
<m4v> Exio: no recuerdo, pero creo que se creaban una reglas de ruteo por defecto para eso
<m4v> jpablorp: el ping tendría que funcionar, si no lo hace tienes algo ahí que conozco que es.
<Exio> :/
<m4v> s/conozco/desconozco/
<m4v> ups :P
<m4v> nose, estarán mal configurado, mal las máscaras, o el cable enchufado en el eth0 en vez del eth1
<jpablorp> m4v sii el ruteo se configura desde  sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward
<m4v> jpablorp: eh, no.
<m4v> jpablorp: eso habilita la redirección de paquetes.
<jpablorp> sii si esta en 1 significa que esta como ruter
<m4v> ruteo es algo que se ve con el comando route
<m4v> jpablorp: eh.. no.
<shol> hola gente tengo un problemita, instale el juego lincity-ng para probarlo pero despues de cerrarlo (apretando f1) porque no sabia como mas me cambio el tamaño de la pantalla de mi notebook
<m4v> bueno, mejor me voy a hacer otras cosas.
<manel2020> hola buenas
<jpablorp> ashh m4v ayudame porfa
<manel2020> tengo una duda... (curiosidad)...
<m4v> jpablorp: lo siento, pero no puedo hacer fácil lo que es complicado y si no tienes algún conocimiento previo sobre redes se me complica demasiado y a mi no me pagan.
<m4v> jpablorp: trata de lograr que hagan ping.
<shol> alguien sabe como recupero el ancho de mi pantalla?
<manel2020> Como puedo sacar el caracter rombo negro y rombo ?? .
<cousteau> manel2020, ni idea, busca su código unicode
<manel2020> alt +4 es el assci del rombo negro, pero las cosas en linux no van asi...
<cousteau> y entonces haz   Ctrl-Shift-u<código>
<jpablorp> ok m4v
<cousteau> ej:  para hacer ♫ pones Ctrl-Shift-{u,2,6,6,B}
<xangua> shol: abre la preferencias de Monitores en el dash
<shol> linsto
<shol> listo
<manel2020> No entiendo costeau...
<shol> y ahora? no me cambia nada con las opciones ahi
<manel2020> Ctrl+ Shift + U266B??
<manel2020> u266b
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> un keymap de esos codes??
<manel2020> busco keymap unicode??
<manel2020> veo que eso funciona igual que usar AltGr
<manel2020> lo que no encuentro es "el documento" que me diga el codigo y los caracteres...
<shol> gente no puedo recuperar el ancho de mi pantalla
<shol> es una notebook
<mimecar> shol: reiniciando el entorno gráfico no te lo arregla?
<shol> como lo hago?
<shol> la reinicie pero nada
<shol> reinicie la compu y nada, como hago lo del entorno grafico
<shol> ??
<mimecar> si has reiniciado el equipo ya has reiniciado el entorno gráfico
<shol> entonces no, sigue igual, no tiene el ancho de la notebook, se quedo cuadrada
<shol> me paso despues de cerrar un juego, el lincity.ng
<mimecar> no te deja cambiar la resolución del monitor?
<shol> cuando veo las propiedades del monitor me muestra que la resolucion esta bien, pero se hizo mas angosta la imagen
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla a imagebin
<shol> como lo hacia? no recuerdo
<mimecar> con la tecla impr pant
<shol> no les serviria porque me muestra como si ese fuera todo mi escritorio, no muestra las franjas negras que me quedan en los costados
<manel2020> ... me he puesto una aplicacion de teclado virtual onboard ... y desde ahi veo los caracteres que estan "activos" no esta el que necesito el rombo, tampoco se que buscar ¿una tabla unicode... algo mas?
<cousteau> manel2020, de todas formas el <?> es lo que sale cuando no se reconoce el código
<shol> se entiende mimecar? ya no me muestra mi escritorio en toda la pantalla, ahora me queda una franja negra de cada lado...
<cousteau> manel2020, U+25C6 BLACK DIAMOND
<manel2020> gracias cousteau... muchas gracias, me seria de utilidad conocer "el metodo" que has usado ¿gogle?
<manel2020> en otro momento pudiera necesitar otro caracter... y no sabria que hacer...
<cousteau> manel2020, he usado el mapa de caracteres y he ido a "Formas geométricas"
<manel2020> U+25C6 	◆ 	Black diamond
<manel2020> U+25C7 	◇ 	White diamond
<cousteau> (o también se puede encontrar con Ctrl-F y poniendo "diamond")
<manel2020> U+25C8 	◈ 	White diamond containing small black diamond
<manel2020> mi metodo ha sido wiki pedia
<cousteau> también es un método válido
<manel2020> voy a ver eso del mapa de caracteres
<manel2020> esto... mi mapa de caracteres no trae la entrada "formas geometricas" ??
<manel2020> si, perdor
<manel2020> si lo trae sorry
<manel2020> habia que marcar ver -> por unicode
<manel2020> Muchas gracias
<sebastian> hola amigos alguien conoce sobre puppy-linux ?
<Exio> !ot sebastian
<kubot> sebastian: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<sebastian> gracias igual
<Allan1097> Hola ya puede instalar Ubuntu 11.10
<Allan1097> e hice un Dual-Boot]
<Allan1097> pero en info del sistema dice que tengo 1002 miB
<Allan1097> pero tengo 1GB que  son 1024MiB
<Allan1097> Que sera?
<itxshell> buen dia a todos
<chilicuil> hola itxshell o/
<itxshell> buenas chilicuil
<allan1097> Hola estoy desde mi Ubuntu 11.10
<allan1097> pero tengo un pequeno problema
<allan1097> tengo 1GB de RAM y me sale con 1004MiB
<mimecar> eso es normal
<allan1097> Yo se que 1GB es 1024MiB
<allan1097> mmmm...
<allan1097> me gusta la 11.10
<allan1097> es mas rapido que windows
<allan1097> Solo que no hay Opera Browser para Ubuntu
<mimecar> si que lo hay
<allan1097> Opera es mi navegador favorito
<allan1097> pero en la tienda de Apps de Ubuntu no sale
<mimecar> existe la web del programa
<chilicuil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Installation
<allan1097> tengo que buscar en la web de Opera?
<chilicuil> o agregando el repositorio
<allan1097> Linux es el mismo Ubuntu?
<chilicuil> de esa forma saldra en la tienda de apss de ubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntu es una distribución de GNU/Linux
<chilicuil> Linux es un kernel, allan1097 , nadie usa linux asi porque si, ubuntu es un sistema que utiliza linux para crear una plataforma usable
<allan1097> Dice elige el formato
<allan1097> tar.x o tar.b2
<allan1097> cual de los dos?
<m4v> allan1097: que estas tratando de hacer? chilicuil te pasó un link
<mimecar> allan1097: los dos tienen un .deb
<allan1097> descargar Opera para Linux (Ubuntu)
<m4v> allan1097: estas viendo el link que te pasó chilicuil?
<allan1097> no
<m4v> allan1097: tenés que instalar un repositorio nada más
<allan1097> desde la Apps de Ubuntu
<allan1097> como hago un repositorio?
<allan1097> peor estoy en la pagina de Opera y voy a descargar pero hay de 2 formatos (tar.x o tar.b2z)
<allan1097> cuando digo "peor" quiero decir peor
<allan1097> Quiero decir pero
<m4v> allan1097: te estamos diciendo que instales siguiendo las instruciones que hay en el link que te pasó chilicuil, que es a través de un repositorio y es el método recomendado
<allan1097> pero estoy desde otro cliente IRC que no da los links
<allan1097> desde XChat
<mimecar> xchat si que muestra los links
<allan1097> Pegalos normal
<allan1097> y yo copiare
<allan1097> me los puedes pasar de nuevo
<mimecar> los tienes un par de líneas arriba
<allan1097> ya lo encontre
<allan1097> Hola,  mejor me quedo con Chrome o Firefox
<allan1097> Hola tengo mi WebCam y solo soporta Windows y Mac
<allan1097> que puedo hacer?
<itxshell> compra otra allan1097
<allan1097> es una Messenger 310
<allan1097> de Genius
<allan1097> soy usuario nuevo de Ubuntru
<GridCube> allan1097, cuando decis que no funciona... como la probaste?
<GridCube> instalaste cheese y te fijaste si podes tomar fotografias?
<itxshell> allan1097,  cuantos aos tienes?
<itxshell> años*
<allan1097> tengo 15
<GridCube> como es eso relevante itxshell ?
<allan1097> ahorita la voy a conectar
<GridCube> O_o
<itxshell> allan1097,  tiene problemas de atencion  GridCube
<allan1097> que es GridCube
<itxshell> y mucho tiempo libre lastima qu eno lo use para leer manuales seria fantastico que dedicara toda esa energia a leerlos un poco
<itxshell> allan1097,  no te supervisan tus padres el tiempo que pasas en internet?
<allan1097> aveces pero
<GridCube> allan1097, busca en el USC cheese
<allan1097> yo uso moderadamente, hay 5 PCs en mi Casa
<allan1097> Que es USC
<GridCube> Ubuntu Software Centre
<itxshell> 0.o alli va de nuevo sin provecho que lastima
<allan1097> pero cuando 1 se pone mal
<allan1097> yo las reparo
<allan1097> me gusta leer mucho sobre software, pues mira acabo de hacer un DualBoot con Windows
<GridCube> :) allan1097 para hablar de cosas no relacionada con soporte por favor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<allan1097> ok
<GridCube> no ocupemos este canal con cosas que no son de soporte
<GridCube> allan1097, :) me dejas que te de un consejo?
<GridCube> mira, nosotros acá todos empezamos sin saber
<allan1097> entonces USC es centro de software de Ubuntu
<GridCube> pero lo mas importante que tuvimos, para durar tanto, es paciencia
<GridCube> si queres entender como funciona linux tenes que leer, y mucho, y tambien romper cosas y descubrir como arreglarlas
<GridCube> pero eso pasa solo
<GridCube> asi que te recomiendo que aprendas a googlear bien
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> eso te ayudara mucho mas quenosotros
<allan1097> en el caso de Cheese
<allan1097> que version de Ubuntu tienes?
<allan1097> yo tengo 11.10
<GridCube> yo uso 12.04 (xubuntu)
<allan1097> solo chesse para 12.04 hay?
<itxshell> creciste 4 años de una allan1097  XD leyendo mis log el otro dia dijiste que 11
<allan1097> ya encontre
<itxshell> :)
<allan1097> habia escito mal chese
<allan1097> pero que hara Ubuntu con mi WebCam
<allan1097> GridCube tu hardware no es compatible con PAE?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> uso amd64
<allan1097> tampoco el mio
<GridCube> asi que igual no lo necesito
<allan1097> mi hardware no es compa con PAE
<GridCube> es compatible con pae el mio
<GridCube> :)
<allan1097> puedo actualiar sin problema al 12.04?
<GridCube> ubuntu no, xubuntu o lubuntu si
<allan1097> pero de mi Ubuntu 11.10 a 12.04? Puedo?
<Exio> creo que esto ya fue hablando, discutido, y blablablah
<allan1097> pero ahorita estoy a un paso
<allan1097> de 12.04
<GridCube> allan1097, bajate un iso de xubuntu
<GridCube> e instala de ahi
<allan1097> pero me gusta la actual (11.10)
<Exio> hazlo, por mas segunda opiniones que te den te da igual
<allan1097> de Ubuntu
<Exio> entonces quedate en esa
<allan1097> manana voy a ir a Ubuntu Nicaragua
<allan1097> sobre eso
<itxshell> XD Exio
<GridCube> allan1097, entonces usa 11.10 y ya
<Exio> genial, ahi dejaras de dar vueltas en este tema una y otra vez?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> o si no compilate un kernel sin pae vos mismo
<allan1097> pero que me dijistes de 4 a?os y que?? itxshell
<allan1097> no te entendi
<itxshell> ira al otro canal  a dar vueltas alla
<Exio> lol
<allan1097> pero me gusta la actual (11.10)creciste 4 años de una allan1097  XD leyendo mis log el otro dia dijiste que 11
<allan1097> esto me dijistes
<allan1097> ya instale Chesse
<allan1097> se mira bien
<allan1097> me gusta Ubuntu por que no hay necesidad de andar dando vueltas por drivers
<allan1097> como Windows
<allan1097> hay Skype para Ubuntu?
<init> si
<allan1097> desde la USC
<allan1097> Me encanta UBUNTU
<GridCube> :D
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-17
<roger_> saludos gente
<vicent> hola
<vicent> alguien utiliza ubuntu Karmic koala 9.10?
<roger_> no.
<roger_> bueno me gustaria usarlo
<roger_> uso la 12.04
<vicent> alguien instalo q4wine?
<supramindix> hola
<supramindix> tengo un problema, mi audio funciona bien, pero no tengo /dev/dsp y un programa me lo pide, que hago?
<supramindix> ya me canse de buscar por internet la solucion y no lo consigo resolver
<supramindix> ya probe con /dev/snd/* (con cada uno) y tampoco sirve
<WyReSP> Alguien tiene información sobre cómo colocar mapas de radar en el gadget del tiempo?
<WyReSP> es que lo he intentado buscar por google ... pero no encuentro ningún link que me cargue un mapa
<torbeo> quit
<torbeo> exit
<correlaquevaench> hola a todos
<kurama10> hola correlaquevaench
<correlaquevaench> pregunta cuando hago mount -a me dice la linea 16 de fstab es incorrecta
<correlaquevaench> UUID=6185627b-f1d2-47f6-b55e-b634df57dda8 /home ext4 defaults, errors=remount-ro01
<correlaquevaench> esa es la linea 16, no entiendo que puede estar mal, como veran en esa particion tengo el /home
<correlaquevaench> entonces hago que se monte en la carpeta /home y listo
<correlaquevaench> el resto me anda bien, entro a mi carpeta personal y me aparece todo lo que tengo
<correlaquevaench> si a alguien se le ocurre que puede estar mal en esa linea que me lo diga por favore
<soy_el_pulpo> el uuid es el correcto?
<soy_el_pulpo> UUID=6185627b-f1d2-47f6-b55e-b634df57dda8 /home ext4 defaults 1 2
<soy_el_pulpo> correlaquevaench: no lleva coma (,)
<correlaquevaench> si el uuid es correcto
<correlaquevaench> voy a probar sacandole la coma
<correlaquevaench> me sigue diciendo que la linea 16 es incorrecta
<correlaquevaench> igual anda todo bien, pero me molesta que me diga eso
<soy_el_pulpo> correlaquevaench: comenta la linea que esta "mal" y pon la que te indique...
<soy_el_pulpo> log in ocmo root y umount home
<soy_el_pulpo> de ahi remount "mount /home"
<soy_el_pulpo> a ver que te dice
<correlaquevaench> a ver
<correlaquevaench> anduvo joya
<correlaquevaench> muchas gracias
<correlaquevaench> muchas gracias a soy_el_pulpo
<soy_el_pulpo> correlaquevaench: de nada
<ned16> hola, alguien sabe usar crontab es que necesesito mantener actualizado un script y uso git
<ned16> se como descargarlo cada mes con @monthly git clone git://github.com/proyectx/trik.git
<liher_> hola a todos
<liher_> :D
<liher_> alguien dispuesto a ayudar?
<liher_> tengo un problemilla con linux en general, con varias distros
<liher_> se me ralentiza el mouse y los efectos graficos durante unos segundos
<liher_> y luego todo vuelve a la normalidad, sobre todo al inicio, cuando arranco el pc
<liher_> me pasa lo mismo con Debian, Ubuntu, LMDE y Opensuse
<liher_> y me estoy volviendo loco
<liher_> :P
<kurama10> ok que maquina tienes y que tarjetas grafica
<liher_> hola kurama10
<kurama10> cuanto de ram
<liher_> veras, tengo un intel core duo a 2,2
<liher_> 4 gb de ram
<liher_> y una grafica de intel, la 4500 hd
<liher_> he probado tambien con los drivers de intel en ubuntu 13.04
<liher_> he probado a formatear y probar cada vez con diferentes drivers para que no hubiese conflictos
<liher_> y nada
<liher_> la que menos me lo hace es opensuse
<liher_> la 12.3
<liher_> alguna idea sobre como buscar el problema?
<kurama10> mm se me hace que ahi hay un probema de drivers y el kernel, te puedo decir que instales la distro y despues pruebes con un kernel superio
<kurama10> como el 3.10
<kurama10> ahi hay mejoras con los modulos del kernel y las tarjetas graficas
<liher_> ah, se me olvidaba, tambien tengo windows 7 y va bien
<liher_> dentro de lo que un windows puede ir
<liher_> :D
<liher_> he probado ubuntu 13.04 con el kernel 3.8
<liher_> y la suse con 3.7
<kurama10> prueba con el kernel 3.10
<kurama10> en ubuntu a lo mejor te va mejor
<liher_> me da que no es problema de kernel, ya que el ordenador es de hace unos 4 o 5 años
<kurama10> no pero puede que los modulos si
<liher_> por lo cual los kernel del 3 en adelante  no deberian tener poroblemas
<kurama10> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10-rc5-saucy/
<kurama10> pues aun que no lo creas podria pasar
<kurama10> nada pierdes en intentarlo
<kurama10> mi maquina se calentaba por la tarjeta grafica, y con el 3.10 va mejor
<liher_> la verdad es que estoy empezando a desesperarme
<kurama10> no se calienta tanto, y eso que tiene 3 años la maquina
<kurama10> liher_: es de paciencia y estudio
<liher_> este pc no pasa de los 50 grados
<kurama10> ya leiste los log del las X de el sistema para ver que hace
<kurama10> ???
<liher_> no, donde los puedo mirar?
<kurama10> ahi siempre dice el por que
<liher_> en que directorio estan?
<kurama10> en los log
<kurama10> en /var/log
<liher_> voy a mirar
<liher_> yo creo que tiene algo que ver con la tarjeta de red, porque se me ralentiza sobre todo cuando arranco el ordenador y se esta conectando a internet
<liher_> en ese momento
<liher_> como si hubiese algun problema con la tarjeta de red wifi
<liher_> [+0,55s] CRITICAL: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed
<liher_> me aparece esto en el /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<liher_> [+0,69s] WARNING: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<liher_> [+0,70s] WARNING: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<liher_> y estos avisos
<liher_> alguna idea?
<MrTulias> En la líneas anteriores a los mensajes de error igual te dice lo que intenta hacer
<liher_> [+0,12s] DEBUG: menubar.vala:318: LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=es:en
<liher_> esto es antes del critical
<liher_> la linea anterior
<liher_> hola MrTulias
<liher_> :D
<Guest54442> hola
<Guest54442> estoy a punto de re-instalar mi ubuntu frankenstein por un error con python :S
<Falosaurio> una pregunta ¿han logrado instalar linux en una laptop o pc que venga con win 8 y el UEFI etc...?
<Falosaurio> Lo digo porque compre una
<Falosaurio> pero quería saber si era posible tener el dual boot
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-18
<BALTA> Hola
<BALTA> Buenas noches
<BALTA> Soy un usuario de Windows que quiere migrar a alguna distribución de linux, pero necesito ayuda
<AndIrc_> buenaventura. oye
<Ilion> hola
<lana> hola, he instalado unas actualizaciones que me han pedido reiniciar
<lana> y a partir de hay se desactiva unity
<lana> en configuracion compiz  esta desactivada la opcion
<lana> plugin de unuty
<lana> la activo y funciona
<lana> reinicio
<lana> y sale desactivada
<lana> alguien se le ocurre algo
<Xago> hola chicos...estoy intentando conectarme a un equipo vía puerto RS232C...pero no consigo que ubuntu reconozca el puerto USB-RS232C
<Xago> uso "lsusb" y me muestra algunos dispositivos, pero no la combinación indicada
<Xago> pregunto por los usb's conectados con "ls /dev | grep usb"
<Xago> y me muestra el mouse
<guampa> Xago: para eso mejor usa el comando lsusb
<MrTulias> ¿El rs232c es usb?
<MrTulias> Si no lo es no aparecería en lsusb, ¿no?
<guampa> lo que sea que aparezca en lsusb esta conectado al bus usb
<Xago> guampa, con lsusb, http://pastebin.com/gQMkxwMY
<Xago> pero no muestra nada más que el mouse
<guampa> que dispositivo estas buscando?
<Xago> rs232c
<guampa> eso es un puerto serie
<guampa> es un adaptador serie que se conecta a usb? o estas buscando un puerto serie conectado al bus pci de tu computadora?
<Xago> usb a rs232c
<guampa> puede que no se identifique como rs232, ese importek que aparece no podria ser?
<guampa> proba tirar lsusb con el aparato enchufado y luego desenchufado, a ver si hay diferencias en la salida
<guampa> tambien podes hacer "tailf /var/log/messages" mientras lo conectas/desconectas
<nahuel_> hola gente . realize una actualizacion que requeria el sistema y ahora tengo conflictos pueden ayudarme para volver a configurar correctamente
<Xago> no tiene messages en /var/log/
<nahuel_> perdona no entiendo muy bien el sistema
<guampa> Xago: entonces /var/log/syslog
<nahuel_> estoy en la carpeta var/log pero no entiendo lo del mensaje
<guampa> nahuel_: esto es por un problema de Xago
<nahuel_> lo abro desde terminal ?
<nahuel_> ?
<nahuel_> perdon
<nahuel_> crei que me estaba hablando a mi
<Xago> guampa, era bajo syslog :)
<guampa> bien, si vi que en ubuntu lo cambiaron hace un par de versiones
<Xago> pero aún no me conecta ese puerto...verifiqué todos los puertos usb y están bien
<guampa> en otros linux sigue estando messages
<guampa> no aparecen mensajes al conectarlo o desconectarlo?
<Xago> cuando lo pruebo con el mouse...sí muestra la actividad en cada puerto
<Xago> pero con el rs232c, no hay caso
<gabrielgf> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que en thunderbird no puedo modificar algunos contactos?
<mamavi031> <3
<guampa> Xago: proba corriendo "udevadm monitor"
<guampa> desenchufa y enchufa el coso
<guampa> fijate si aparecen mensajes
<nahuel_> hola gente : tengo un problema con la interfaz grafica, hice actualizaciones recomendadas  y ahora se descontrolo. gracias por la ayuda
<Xago> guampa, está re-bueno ese comando...pero tampoco lo reconoce al conectar
<Xago> me indica cualquier dispositivo...hasta cuando desenchufé el cable
<Xago> :)
<guampa> entonces no esta andando bien el adaptador probablemente
<Xago> seguro...lo que me deja dudas, es que tengo un cable cisco, tb
<Xago> rj45 <-> rs232c
<nahuel_> gente: tengo un problema con la interfaz grafica alguien puede ayudarme? instale unas actualizaciones recomendadas y ahora funciona mal . gracias
<Xago> nahuel_, aún no has indicado lo que hiciste, la condición anterior y la siguiente
<nahuel_> perdon
<nahuel_> el actualizador me recomendao un upgrade, instale los programas y despues de ello toda la interfaz grafica esta relentizada, en el escritorio se abren las ventanas y despues quedan los fantasmas cuando las minimizo ydemas detalles
<Xago> algún controlador erróneo
<nahuel_> por lo que vi no, se instalo todo correctamente
<nahuel_> me ayudaria volver a la versiom amterior ?
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos?
<nahuel_> sdi rd
<nahuel_> asi es
<mimecar> cuales
<nahuel_> donde me puedo fijar mime ?
<mimecar> en el centro de software
<mimecar> tus problemas estarán provocados por usar repositorios externos
<nahuel_> seguramente
<nahuel_> queres que copie alguna info para saber correctamente cual es el problema ?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> pon todo en pastebin, pero tu problema estará por usar PPA
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/uLvUyUBA
<nahuel_> ahi esta el paste completo
<mimecar> tienes varios ppa, repositorios que ya no funcionan...
<nahuel_> con razon
<nahuel_> como los modifico mime ?
<mimecar> o sigues la documentación que usastes para ponerlos
<mimecar> o edita los repositorios en el centro de software y los quitas
<nahuel_> ahora no me deja abrir el centro de soft, se cierra automaticamente
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar la forma de quitarlos a mano
<klms> al reinstalar gnome mi usuario se ha convertido en root como podria solucionarlo?
<klms> es decir ahora mi usuario es root ,pero tengo acceso a mi home/usuario
<klms> me pueden ayudar a cambiar eso?
<klms> al reinstalarlo todo para recuperar gnome se ha creado un usuario root
<klms> y solo puedo entrar desde la terminal con startx
<klms> podria entrar de forma grafica sin tener que teclear startx?
<klms> bueno,gracias y disculpen la ignorancia
<klms> incluso la terminal normal se me abre como root sin pedir ningun passwd
<klms> ''?
<joseluis64> klms por favor, no exigas ni presiones... por favor lee las normas.
<mimecar> klms, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<klms> joseluis64, te sientes presionado?
<joseluis64> Si, bastante y no dudo que el bot te saque si sigues.
<mimecar> klms, pasa al canal que te he dicho
<klms> pues relajate ,nadie te presiono
<l4__> hola
<klms> hola l4__
<l4__> tal vez alguien me pueda ayudar, tengo un problemita mi SO dice que no puede montar /home, alguna sugerencia?
<l4__> klms: hola
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<l4__> mimecar: la 11.x
<mimecar> esa versión que tienes no tiene soporte de Ubuntu,
<klms> l4__,  creo que me preguntaba a mi.
<mimecar> la siguiente que tiene es la 12.04
<paola> hola mime
<l4__> solo puedo entrar vis consola pero en la raiz veo que /home esta vacia, no esta mi diectorio personal
<paola> como hago para cambiar el nick ?
<mimecar> paola, /nick tunick
<l4__> como puedo  verificar si mi directorio /home/usuario aun esta alli y no ha sido borrdo, pues no lo veo
<mimecar> l4__, qué has hecho antes del fallo
<mimecar> lo mejor sería que sacaras tus datos con un live cd y aprovecharás para instalar la 12.04
<l4__> nada, solo lo apaque de modo o correcto (mediante switch de encendido de la maquina)
<l4__> mimecar: si eso estaba pensando, pero me pregunto xq no puedo ver el contenido de /home'
<mimecar> puede ser que tengas errores en la partición /home
<mimecar> y estes viendo la que cuelga de /
<l4__> mimecar: es verdad estoy viendo la que cuelga en /, y en la istalacion le asigne la partcion /dev/sda6 para home
<mimecar> si por un error en la partición el sistema no lo puede montar
<joseluis64> 14__ compara lo que tienes en el archivo /etc/fstab y el resultado de blkid
<mimecar> no lo verás directamente
<joseluis64> blkid lo ejecutas como root
<mimecar> l4__, apagastes el equipo desde las opciones del sistema o usando el interruptor de la torre?
<l4__> mimecar: entoces hay esperanza de no haber perrdido mis datos
<l4__> mimecar: desde el interruptor
<mimecar> si lo haces de esa forma puedes perder datos
<l4__> joseluis64: fstab me boto : " /home was on /dev/sda6 during installation UUID=3360 .... /home "
<l4__> ups el panorama se ve sombrio
<mimecar> l4__, inicia con un live cd y saca tus datos
<mimecar> lo normal es que no pierdas los datos
<l4__> mimecar: iniciare con un Live Cd
<l4__> bienvenida ilpollo (ex-paola)
<ilpollo> hola
<ilpollo> gracias
<ilpollo> mime : soy nahuel hice el cambio de los repositores externos ahora no inicia ubuntu quedo clavado al inicio
<mimecar> cómo los has desactivado?
<ilpollo> desde centro de soft
<mimecar> no decías que no te abría el centro de software?
<ilpollo> abrio y despue hice las modificaciones
<ilpollo> ahora quedo clavado
<ilpollo> reinicie y no arranca
<mimecar> los repositorios no afectan al inicio del sistema
<ilpollo> bajo la iso
<mimecar> ¿qué error te sale al principio?
<ilpollo> ningunno
<ilpollo> esta el logo de ubnutu cargando eternamente
<mimecar> pulsa F2 y mira en que línea se queda
<ilpollo> entro a la bios
<ilpollo> que hago bajo la iso y booteo desde ahi ?
<ilpollo> mimecar-away, con f2 unicamente entra al setup , pero con f8 despliega una lista de comprobaciones
<l4__> mimecar-away: he usado un live CD de debian pues el de ubuntu no esta operativo. Habria algun problem?
<mimecar> ilpollo, después de que empiece el arranque de ubuntu al pulsar f2 salen los mensajes
<mimecar> l4__, mientras puedas copiar las carpetas valdrá
<l4__> mimecar: me sale este mensaje desde el explorador en modo grafico del live cd: "Structure neds cleaning"
<l4__> mimecar: cuando quiero visualizar /home
<mimecar> es posible que tengas que reparar errores
<mimecar> pasa a usuario root
<mimecar> ¿cuál era tu partición /home?
<l4__> sda6
<l4__> ya estoy en usuario root
<mimecar> fsck.ext4 /dev/sda6
<breo-lin> hola
<BALTA00> ¡Hola!
<BALTA00> ¿Alguien acá que pueda ayudar a un pobre Windowsero que está algo perdido en el mundo de ubuntu?
<BALTA00> !samba BALTA00
<ilpollo> cual es la pregunta ?
<BALTA00> ¿Cómo puedo cambiar la apariencia de mi ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> ¿qué información has buscado en Google?
<l4__> mimecar:luego de fsck me salio: "Error 2 while executing fsck.xfs for /dev/sda6"
<BALTA00> El color de las ventanas hace ver esto como antiguo
<BALTA00> ayer instalé un entorno siguiendo una guía
<mimecar> l4__, fsck.ext4 ?
<BALTA00> y hice un desastre con mi ubunto, y me tocó reinstalarlo
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema de archivos tienes en tu partición l4__ ?
<BALTA00> ¿Cómo hago para saber eso?
<BALTA00> Recuerda que soy nuevo por acá.
<mimecar> BALTA00, instala temas desde el centro de software
<BALTA00> En el centro de software no me sale la categoría temas :/
<BALTA00> No mentira, si sale.
<BALTA00> Pero no veo ningún tema.
<BALTA00> Estaba revisando esto: http://gnome-look.org/
<mimecar> gtk2 theme
<mimecar> tienes muchos
<mimecar> gtk3 theme , lo mismo
<BALTA00> pero no se cuales temas me sirven, ayer dañé mi sistema por instalar un entorno llamado cinnamon
<mimecar> si instalas un entorno de escritorio nuevo...
<mimecar> ese paquete está en los repositorios oficiales o en un ppa?
<BALTA00> creo que no estaba en los repositorios oficiales
<BALTA00> lo instalé con comandos en la terminal
<mimecar> si estas empezando, no uses PPA
<BALTA00> ¿Qué me recomiendas hacer para modificar la apariencia de mi sistema?
<BALTA00> Me da lastima como se ve, siendo mi PC una AMD FX 6 nucleos y con 16gb de RAM
<mimecar> instala temas de GTK
<mimecar> o busca una guía que no necesite instalar cosas externas
<BALTA00> lo que sale en http://gnome-look.org/
<BALTA00> me sirve?
<BALTA00> ahí salen temas GTK
<mimecar> ya has probado todos los temas de los repositorios?
<BALTA00> No, no se como hacerlo.
<mimecar> gtk2 theme
<mimecar> gtk3 theme
<mimecar> usa el buscador del centro de software
<BALTA00> no sale nada
<BALTA00> :/
<l4__> mimecar: segun fstab "/HOME tiene dump xfs, pero / tiene dump ext4, al menos durante la instalacion"
<mimecar> sólo deberías tener un sistema de archivos l4__
<l4__> mimecar: eso dice el ftab
<mimecar> no se si existe fstab.xfs
<l4__> mimecar: disculta eso tice el archivo /etc/fstab
<ilpollo> mime quiero bootear con usb , ya tengo la iso que la cree con unetbootin, hice los cambios en el setup para bootear desde usb pero no responde
<mimecar> para que necesitas la iso?
<ilpollo> porque otra ya directamente no arranca nada
<ilpollo> que decis que use ? live cd ?
<mimecar> ya has puesto en que línea se te queda bloqueado?
<ilpollo> ahora la escribo
<ilpollo> cre oque es la siguiente pero no estoy seguro : stoping anac (h)ronistic cron
<mimecar> por una tarea de cron no se debería quedar bloqueado el sistema
<ilpollo> hay dos que tienen la leyenda failure
<ilpollo> starting : send a event to indicate plymouth iss up (failure)
<ilpollo> light dm display manager (failure)
<mimecar> has instalado algún driver o quitado programas?
<ilpollo> borre los repositores
<mimecar> modificar los repositorios no afecta al arranque
<mimecar> instalar cosas de ellos puede que sí
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> o entras en el modo de rescate y arreglas el problema
<ilpollo> entonces puedo bajar algun live cd para iniciar o con la iso para corregir los errores ?
<mimecar> o reinstalas
<ilpollo> como puedo ingresar al modo rescate  ?
<mimecar> comprueba si en el menú del grub te sale algo tipo "rescue"
<ilpollo> disculpa trate de ingresar al grub mediante supr pero ahora no da la opcion o sea no aparece el menu
<mimecar> pulsa el shift derecho mientras inicias el ordenador
<ilpollo> no funciono
<mimecar> con esa tecla sale el menú del grub2
<ilpollo> me sigue saliendo la carga de ubuntu nada mas
<l4__> mimecar: que sugieres hacer para cargar mi particion /home, toda vez que parece mi tabla de particiones esta corrupta
<mimecar> te dice que la partición tiene errores, no que la tabla de particiones está corrupta
<mimecar> prueba con un live usb de ubuntu por si tienes más suerte
<ilpollo> tengo que cargarlo con unetbottin o solamente lo copio al usb ?
<mimecar> con unetbootin o con la herramienta que recomienda ubuntu
<mimecar> pero no se como podrás arreglar tu equipo
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> muchas gracias
<l4__> mimecar: ok gracias
<BALTA00> :)
<BALTA00> He logrado cambiar la apariencia
<CodeSource> instalé ubuntu junto con win 7 y no me da un grub para elejir al iniciar solo entra a win 7 alguna solución?
<newbie|3> hola
<newbie|3> tengo un problema creo que no me reconoce la tarjeta de video
<newbie|3> porke cuando uso aplicacion flash
<newbie|3> o veo videos en internet se pega mucho :C
<newbie|3> ke hago
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-19
<newbie|3> oo
<newbie> volvi
<newbie> hola
<newbie> no me funciona la tarjketa de video
<newbie> como lo hago
<newbie> :C
<Guest95539> como se que ttipo de driver ocupa mi pc
<BALTA00> alguien acá sabe como puedo mover la barra que está del lado de arriba en ubuntu 12.04?
<BALTA00> La quiero abajo, soy usuario de Windows, recien emigro a ubuntu, y me cuesta acostumbrarme
<newbie|5> hola
<BALTA00> hola
<nahuel_> hola gente alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de terminal . gracias : sudo apt-get install rar unace p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils mpack lha arj
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin | ¿Puedes usar?
<kubot> ¿Puedes usar?: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<nahuel_> perdon ese no es el problema
<nahuel_> gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> «E: se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema»
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/XBjMQALh
<nahuel_> exactamente
<SonikkuAmerica> nahuel_: ¿Lo corriste?
<nahuel_> no tengo ni idea que significa
<nahuel_> si esta corregido
<nahuel_> pero no se como solucionarlo
<dabor> nahuel_, hay que hacer lo que te dice el mensaje: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<newbie|5> oie
<BALTA00> dónde puedo subir una imagen para mostrarla por acá?
<newbie|5> esta porkeria no funciona es un mal sistema operativo
<newbie|5> xd
<newbie|5> :C
<newbie|5> adios
<nahuel_> ya esta
<nahuel_> quien es el boludo ese ?
<BALTA00> !Imagen BALTA00
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'Imagen'.
<SonikkuAmerica> !imagebin | ¿Es que Ud. buscas?
<kubot> ¿Es que Ud. buscas?: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<SonikkuAmerica> *bucsa
<SonikkuAmerica> **busca
<SonikkuAmerica> BALTA00: http://www.imagebin.org/ es el sitio Web (en inglés)
<SonikkuAmerica> nahuel_: Después de usar [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ], corre Ud. «apt-get» otra vez.
<nahuel_> si voy a correr nuevamente apt-get
<BALTA00> ¿Cómo me instala un .deb desde la cónsola?
<BALTA00> ya estoy en el directorio, luego que hago?
<BALTA00> sudo apt-get install nokuntusp_0.6-1_all.deb
<BALTA00> no me funciona
<dabor> BALTA00, sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<SonikkuAmerica> BALTA00: En terminal, use [ sudo dpkg -i <nombre-del-deb.deb> ]. Funciona muy bien si Ud. está «cd'd» al directoria que contiene el .deb
<BALTA00> sudo dpkg -i nokuntusp_0.6-1_all.deb
<BALTA00> No me sirve
<SonikkuAmerica> BALTA00: i.e. su terminal muestra ese directorio como: usador@computadora:/sitio/del/directorio/$
<BALTA00> dice que está bloqueado por otro proceso
<BALTA00> Si, el directorio está bien
<BALTA00> ¿Será porque estoy instalando algo desde el centro de Software?
<SonikkuAmerica> BALTA00: Sí... si instala Ud. algo del Ubuntu Software Center, tiene que usar apt-get y dpkg
<SonikkuAmerica> (Centro de Software Ubuntu)
<BALTA00> No es posible instalar dos cosas al mismo tiempo?
<SonikkuAmerica> BALTA00: Es posible si Ud. specifica archivos multiples para instalar en U.S.C. o en apt-get o dpkg en terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> nahuel_: ¿Funciona apt-get ahora?
<nahuel_> ahora si , muchisimas gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> De nada. :)
<BALTA00> Estoy instalando desde el Centro de Software GIMP
<BALTA00> y quiero instalar otro programa desde la cónsola
<BALTA00> debo esperar hasta que termine de instalar GIMP?
<SonikkuAmerica> No es posible (dpkg y apt-get no pueden procesar archivos múltiples que fueron specificados a tiempos diferentes)
<dabor> BALTA00, no se pueden instalar 2 cosas al mismo tiempo !!
<SonikkuAmerica> dabor: Es posible en Software Center exclusivamente...
<SonikkuAmerica> dabor: o apt-get exclusivamente o dpkg exclusivamente...
<BALTA00> Comprendo.
<SonikkuAmerica> BALTA00: Tiene Ud. que esperar hasta Software Center está terminado.
<BALTA00> Ok, esperaré.
<SonikkuAmerica> (¿s/está/ha?)
<BALTA00> SonukkuAmerica es usted ingéS?
<SonikkuAmerica> BALTA00: ¿Cómo lo has adivinado?
<guampa> SonikkuAmerica: "haya"
<guampa> en esa oracion
<BALTA00> Su español es muy culto.
<BALTA00> Más de lo normal.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hablo español bueno cuando puedo escribirlo.
<BALTA00> Su español es muy bueno.
<SonikkuAmerica> Gracias. Por algo razón aprendo rápidamente.
<BALTA00> Yo soy estudiante de Lengua Española y Literatura.
<SonikkuAmerica> Soy estudiante de Alabanza (Cristiana)
<BALTA00> ¡Qué bien!
<SonikkuAmerica> Música con otros elementes de servir e integrar con teología, la Biblia, y formación espiritual.
<BALTA00> Comprendo, usted es Cristiano Evangélico, ¿Cierto?
<SonikkuAmerica> Puede Ud. decirlo. Soy Pentecostal
<BALTA00> Yo tengo muchos amigos Pentecostal acá en Venezuela.
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Eres de?
<BALTA00> Soy de Venezuela
<BALTA00> También se hablar un poco Inglés.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah. Excelente. ¿Has oído hablar de Trans-World Radio/TWR?
<BALTA00> No.
<guampa> amigos, los invito a que continuen la conversacion en el canal que tenemos dedicado para tal fin
<guampa> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<SonikkuAmerica> guampa: Sí
<guampa> gracias SonikkuAmerica
<Gus81> hola, una consulta, puedo instalar el skype para Ubuntu 12.04 corriendo Ubuntu 13.04? ya que no hay otra versión disponible para Ubuntu
<BALTA00> Algún ubuntero despierto?
<arp-> BALTA00: ?
 * xoan buenas
<rabirex> Hola busco un amigo con el que hablar de algun tema...
<guido_> Buenos dias
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<eagl3> buenas
<eagl3> alguien de latinoamerica
<eagl3> ??
<chilicuil> habemos varios eagl3 o/
<eagl3> que tal saludos... pense que estaba solo.. jijij.. primera vez que uso este chat...
<eagl3> ando nuevo con esto de ubuntu
<Harpagornis> con un poco de suerte , hasta encuentras alguna chica de Panama City
<eagl3> :-o
<eagl3> jajaja deja de ver de donde soy.. jajajaa..
<eagl3> como hago para seleccionar el escritorio, entre unity o gnome o cinnamon..
<chilicuil> eagl3: cuando arrancas el equipo, mientras estas logeandote puedes seleccionar el gestor de ventanas que quieres usar, si quieres poder elegir entre unity y gnome, tendras que tener instalados ambos, para instalar gnome -> 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop'
<eagl3> aah ok si no sale en el login es porque no lo tengo instalado, pense que venian ambos en la 12.04 lts
<starky> hola
<starky> tengo unproblema, y es que despues de hacer una instalacion limpia de ubuntu 13.04 no termina de arrancar y carga busybox y una aleta que dice que no encuentra /dev/disk/by-uuid/con la etiqueta
<starky> alguien sabe a que se debe?
<chilicuil> starky: experimentas un problema inusual, ese error se debe a que no encuentra el disco duro(s) de tu computadora, tienes mas de un disco duro?
<starky> no, es un portatil
<starky> es cosa del grub
<starky> estoy viendo desde un cdlive que faltan cosas de instalar en el grub
<starky> dentro de la /boot/grub hay dos archivosgfxblacklist.txt y grubenv, falta lo mas importante si no me equivoco
<starky> reinstalo grub2?
<starky> ya esta, hice chroot y actualice el grub
<starky> muchas gracias
<chilicuil> genial starky =)!, reinstalar el grub soluciono el problema?
<starky> si
<chilicuil> perfecto
<Amiga_Wicca> als ik kan de driver van de ati videokaart???
<jtnl> hola a tod@s
<jtnl> alguien a tenido alguna dificulta con la wifi rt3290 en ubuntu 12.04?
<francisco_> Hola jtnl no he probado esa wifi que incidente te genera
<jtnl> en esta version de ubuntu no la coge
<jtnl> he seguido varias guia por internet de instalar el driver compilando y en todas me da kernel panic
<francisco_> ya intentaste habilitar la wifi desde fn+teclawifi en tu teclado
<jtnl> pero lo da pasado un rato
<jtnl> francisco_, si :)
<francisco_> ok y lo de kernel panic te lo da cuando intentas compilar con make
<jtnl> no
<francisco_> o con configure
<jtnl> se instala todo ok
<jtnl> y la wifi funciona perfectamente
<jtnl> pero pasado unos 5 6 min kernel panic
<francisco_> me da la impresion que no es problema del so
<jtnl> he seguido esta guía http://rricketts.com/installing-ralink-rt3290-wireless-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-04/ despues de comprobar que varias ponian lo mismo o similar
<jtnl> ok
<francisco_> tengo una intel pro 200 que con linux y windos me hace la misma falla en el sistema de la ventana me tira pantalla azul
<jtnl> este en un hp g6 2221ss
<francisco_> y en Ubuntu no me la monto como deberia
<jtnl> ok
<jtnl> he probado con ndiswrapper pero me dice que falta el modulo ndiswrapper
<francisco_> pregunta ya realizaste el ensayo de prueba y error con otra tarjeta wifi
<jtnl> no
<francisco_> muy probablemente no sea compatible tu wifi aunque me extraña
<jtnl> con ubuntu 13.04 va bien, pero por otras razones tengo que usar 12.04
<francisco_> y si el problema fuera que tu wifi esta tronando
<francisco_> ok ya intentaste actualizar tu kernel a una version especifica
<jtnl> si a la 3.8 lts que viene en el repositorio de la 12.04 sin meter nada mas
<jtnl> va pero no muy bien, con la señal muy baja
<jtnl> cuando he compilado el driver tiraba bien
<virusuy> eeeeeeeeeee
<virusuy> habemus SSD !!
<jtnl> el portátil es nuevo tiene 2 días, muy mala suerte es que este mal
<francisco_> has seguido este hilo de la comunidad oficial--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104690
<mimecar> jtnl, con la 13.04 te pasa lo mismo?
<francisco_> si de hecho
<jtnl> mimecar, no
<mimecar> si no te pasa, usa la 13.04
<jtnl> pero en la 13.04 tendría otro problema, que necesito usar php 5.3 y no php 5.4
<jtnl> por eso estoy usando la 12.04
<mimecar> create una máquina virtual con ubuntu server
<jtnl> pero no seria igual a la hora de trabajar
<mimecar> sería identico
<jtnl> desarrollamos en local, probamos
<mimecar> y te aseguras que tu servidor de pruebas nunca cambia
<jtnl> seguro mimecar
<jtnl> ?
<mimecar> en ubuntu server decides si se ponen las actualizaciones de seguridad
<mimecar> o no se ponen
<francisco_> si jtnl puedes usar la maquina virtual
<mimecar> al ser una versión sin interfaz de usuario no consume muchos recursos
<mimecar> y siempre puedes clonarla y recuperarte de desastres o problemas
<jtnl> con netbeans edito o modifico guardo y la veo en local sin hacer absolutamente nada mas
<francisco_> solo hay que configurar las tarjetas de red que usa la vm para que te conectes en directo
<jtnl> ya es otra opción
<jtnl> tendría que mirarlo, gracias por la sugerencia francisco_  y mimecar
<jtnl> intentare de todas formas instalar la wifi rt3290
<francisco_> ya si no te resuelve el problema ninguna podria recomendarte una nueva wifi gastaras un poquito mas pero te aseguras que la soporte la version 12.04
<jtnl> eso es
<jtnl> probar por usb a ver que tal
<francisco_> es correcto bueno me alegra haber ayudado un poco saludos
<jtnl> saludos francisco_  a ver k pasa .. :)
<francisco_> surte
<francisco_> hola chilicuil por fin te localizo hahaha como estas
<chilicuil> hola francisco_
<francisco_> como estas mi buen
<chilicuil> bien, por aqui viendo el partido mexico/brasil, como vas?
<francisco_> pues ahí la llevamos
<chilicuil> =)
<francisco_> a horita voy a atender un servicio
<francisco_> pero esto anda un poco lento
 * dfx0 Something
<mexka> nas
<vianstak_> saludos
<vianstak_> tengo un problema con el grb
<vianstak_> grub
<vianstak_> no me detecta otro OS como puedo hacerlo
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-20
<Amiga_Wicca> hola hola
<Amiga_Wicca> hola
<Amiga_Wicca> alguien sabe como desactivo los mensajes de eventos del servidor
<Amiga_Wicca> siempre me avisa cuando alguien se conecta o desconecta del canal
<Amiga_Wicca> o cualquier otra cosa
<Amiga_Wicca> uso HexChat
<AlexLikeRock> fuente: http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.es.html
<AlexLikeRock> Desde el mes de octubre de 2012, Ubuntu transmite datos personales acerca de las búsquedas realizadas por el usuario a un servidor de Canonical que restituye avisos publicitarios para comprar en Amazon. En sentido estricto, esto no influye en el hecho de si Ubuntu es o no es software libre, sino que se trata de una violación de la privacidad de los usuarios. Además, anima a comprar en Amazon, una empresa involucrada en la DRM [Digital Restrictions
<AlexLikeRock>  Management, Gestión digital de restricciones] como así también en el maltrato de los trabajadores, autores y editores.
<AlexLikeRock> La inclusión de esta publicidad involuntaria [adware] es uno de los raros casos en que un programador de software libre persiste en conservar una funcionalidad maligna en su versión de un programa.
<AlexLikeRock> .
<AlexLikeRock> Las políticas de marca registrada de Ubuntu prohíben la redistribución comercial de copias exactas de Ubuntu, negando una importante libertad.
<AlexLikeRock> What would happen if Microsoft did “buy” Ubuntu?
<AlexLikeRock> 1st – All open source code would “mysteriously” self implode leaving no trace it ever existed.
<AlexLikeRock> 2nd – Integration of IE6.0 for all non EU downloads.
<AlexLikeRock> 3rd – Silverlight becomes the only supported media player.
<AlexLikeRock> 4th – Bing becomes the only supported search engine.
<AlexLikeRock> 5th – The Open Office icon now links to a trial of M$ Office 2007
<kupraset> buenos dias!
<kupraset> que metodo consideran mas adecuado para navegar de forma segura por internet, mediante proxy o vpn?
<Juliet> hola
<ivedci89> hola gente me conviene actualizar ubuntu de 12.04 a 12.10 o 13.04 directamente desde las actualizaciones del equipo? porque no me gustaria perder la paqueteria que tengo hasta ahora
 * xoan buenas
<pinita> buenas
<pinita> alguien me puede decir porfavor una herramienta para editar los videos ? gracias
<Jorge-Arg> Hola pinita, tenés OpenShot y Kdenlive....Esos dos usé y son simples y andan muy bien.
<pinita> ah gracias
<joaquin> Hola que tal, ocupo ayuda con lo siguiente, ¿Como puedo hacer para que este comando se ejecute solamente 10 veces por directorio http://pastebin.com/4wLfdUM9?
<joaquin> Lo que pasa, es que cuando ejecuto ese codigo me trae todo lo que encuentra con los criterios
<joaquin> esta bien pero como puedo hacer para que me muestre los primero 10 resultados de cada directorio
<zerick> joaquin: con un for tal vez (? )
<joaquin> zerick, como podria usar un for, no se programar en shell
<zerick> joaquin, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<joaquin> gracias
<pinita> joaquin:  no se ve el paste
<joaquin> http://pastebin.com/4wLfdUM9
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<pinita> joaquin:   esto find /home/netfsol/nfaudio/Agentes/ -name \*.wav | grep "20130616\|20130615"   lo metes en el for de 10 veces
<joaquin> pero tengo que hacerlo diez veces por cada subdirectorio
<pinita> for VARIABLE in 1 2 3 4 5 .. N
<pinita> do
<pinita> 	 find /home/netfsol/nfaudio/Agentes/ -name \*.wav | grep "20130616\|20130615"
<pinita> done
<pinita> antes del done le pones i = i +1
<pinita> algo asi
<joaquin> donde dice  1 2 3 4 5 le puedo poner un ls
<pinita> claro
<pinita> intenta a ver, yo no nunca lo he hecho, pero se algo de programacion
<hackvier_> t5/QtCore -I.moc -o .obj/xcbplatform.o xcbplatform.cpp
<hackvier_> xcbplatform.cpp:22:42: error fatal: qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h: No
<hackvier_> existe el archivo o el directorio
<hackvier_> compilación terminada.
<samuel_> ubuntu server se puede instalar en equipos de alto rendimiento
<mimecar> sí
<samuel_> se instalara en equipos con 48 procesadores power pc
<mimecar> esa arquitectura no estaba ya abandonada?
<samuel_> de hecho son power7 de ibm
<mimecar> para power pc tienes la versión desktop
<mimecar> pero básicamente es lo mismo que lleva ubuntu server
<SonikkuAmerica> !powerpc
<kubot> PowerPC es el procesador usado antiguamente por Apple para los ordenadores Macintosh. Algunas videoconsolas conocidas utilizan variantes de este procesador. Ubuntu soportó PPC hasta Edgy, inclusive. Ahora es un port mantenido por la comunidad, ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<shhh_> hola
<shhh_> tengo un problema hay alguien conectado
<Exio> !ask shhh_
<kubot> shhh_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<shhh_> vale menos mal
<shhh_> vereis tengo virtualbox voi a robar kali linux ya configure y cuando arranco en la maquina  me dice lo siguiente
<shhh_> this kernel requires the following feature not present on the CPU
<shhh_> pae unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for you cpu
<shhh_> que viene siendo que el pae esta inabilitado y que use un kernel apropiado para mi cpu
<Exio> activalo y
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<shhh_> y como lo activo
<gabriel123> Buenas tardes. ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que Wine hace parpadear la pantalla? Funciona perfecto salvo por ese molesto detalle. Tengo ubuntustudio 12.10
<holaxd> :D
<holaxd> hola
<shhh_> bueno creo que ya di con la solucion gracias
<holaxd> necesito ayuda
<holaxd> oo
<shhh_> pasen una buena noche
<holaxd> sh hola
<holaxd> no se como instalar el driver de la tarjeta de video
<holaxd> uu
<holaxd> eske se pega y todo mi pc
<casshern> hola
<casshern> alguien sabe los requerimientos minimos de hardware de ubuntu, es que tengo una maquina vieja sin uso, y queria saber? para ver si le doy vida otra vez!
<casshern> No?
<casshern> Bye!
<volta> @casshern: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lubuntu+minimum+hardware+requirements
<holaxd> volta hola
<holaxd> puedes ayudarme porfa eske veo videos
<holaxd> o cosas en flash player
<holaxd> y se pega
<holaxd> osea se ve cortado y lenta la imagen
<holaxd> ke debe ser
<Amiga_Wicca> hola
<holaxd> sabes algo no se
<volta> usas el libre o el comercial?
<Amiga_Wicca> como puedo desactivar los mensajes de eventos del irc
<holaxd> el libre creo
<Amiga_Wicca> por ejemplo siempre me avisa cuandoa alguien sale entra o cambia de nombre
<holaxd> Amiga_Wicca: hola :)
<Amiga_Wicca> uso hexchat
<Amiga_Wicca> hola =)
<volta> para firefox existe una extension que permite ver videos en youtube en html5 (solo quiero mencionar la opcion)
<holaxd> :O
<holaxd> ya
<volta> @holaxd: no se si quizas puede tener que ver con tu carta grafica y la acceleracion 3d, principalmente podrias intentar si el software propietario se comporta mas elegante, para eso existen fuentes multimedia especiales para *buntu - si te fias de ellas ;-)
<gabriel123> Buenas noches. ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que Wine hace parpadear la pantalla? Funciona perfecto salvo por ese molesto detalle. Tengo ubuntustudio 12.10
<hackvier__> estoy intentando usar maliit keyboard onscreen  en ubuntu 12.04 pero tengo este error
<hackvier__>  t5/QtCore -I.moc -o .obj/xcbplatform.o xcbplatform.cpp
<hackvier__> <hackvier_> xcbplatform.cpp:22:42: error fatal: qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h: No
<hackvier__> <hackvier_> existe el archivo o el directorio
<Amiga_Wicca> nadie sabe desactivar los mensajes de eventos del irc?
<brother> hola a todos
<holaxd> Amiga_Wicca: buska en internet
<holaxd> oo
<holaxd> jjjajaja es broma
<holaxd> :D
<Amiga_Wicca> si he buscado pero nada
<holaxd> ocupa kvirc
<holaxd> ese ocupo yo
<holaxd> creo ke es mas facil de usar
<holaxd> :)
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-21
<hackvier__> y pidgin ?
<hackvier__> es muy simple
<brother> tengo un problema al actualizar me podriais decir que fuentes utilizais vosotros por favor
<brother> me dan un monton de errores Falló Falló Falló....
<holaxd> :O
<holaxd> me ire
<holaxd> a debian
<holaxd> adios
<holaxd> jajjaja
<holaxd> :D
<holaxd> Amiga_Wicca: bye :D
<Amiga_Wicca> adios
<gabriel123> Alguien sabe como hacer para que ubuntu no cambie el orden de mis tarjetas de sonido?
<Amiga_Wicca> te recomiendo que desactives las que no usas en el bios
<gabriel123> Amiga_Wicca si pregunto esto es porque quiero tenerlas a las 3 funcionando. El chiste es que no cambie el orden y no en quitar algunas. Gracias igual por la idea igual.
<German89> hola
<djthree> hola gente
<djthree> hay alguien que me pueda dar una mano?
<camilo> hola estoy tratando de ver un video desde una página web y puedo ver la imagen pero no tengo audio se me abre una página nueva con una pantalla VLT
<camilo> la imagen es perfecta sin audio :-(
<camilo> me ayudn?
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<liher> estoy un poco desesperado
<liher> :D
<liher> todas las distros que instalo me van lentas al principio cuando arranco, y no se porque
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<starky> hola, alguien sabe decirme como puedo saber a partir de que kernel se le dejo de dar soporte al driver pribativo de una grafica ati hd 3000?
<starky> es que el driver libre funciona mal y me gustaria instalar un kernel antiguo para hacer que funcionase el pribativo
<starky> perdón privativo
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-22
<newbie> oo
<Slopht> Alguien sabe como arreglar nautilus para retroceder el directorio con borrar en ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Slopht> con la tecla borrar*
<SonikkuAmerica> Slopht: Nautilus debe hacerlo. (pienso)
<Slopht> SonikkuAmerica: No lo hace
<SonikkuAmerica> Slopht: Déjeme chequear algo...
<Slopht> en la ultimas versiones de nautilus viene mas restringido con menos configuraciones
<SonikkuAmerica> Slopht: Puedo presionar «BORRAR» y el archivo irá a la basura... ¿cuál versión tienes?
<SonikkuAmerica> Slopht: ¿Y qué sabor?
<SonikkuAmerica> !sabores
<kubot> !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu y !Lubuntu son simplemente "sabores" de Ubuntu que vienen con KDE, Xfce y LXDE (respectivamente) instalados por defecto en lugar de GNOME. Otros sabores especializados de Ubuntu incluyen Ubuntu !Studio, y !Mythbuntu.
<Slopht> reaice esto http://askubuntu.com/questions/287936/changing-nautilus-key pero no funciona
<SonikkuAmerica> Slopht: Oh... ¿puedes cambiar la tecla de borrar archivos?
<Slopht> entiendes mi pregunta?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sí... quieres tecla para ir al directorio que tiene el directorio corriente
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo gedit ~/.config/nautilus/accels ] y siga Ud. las direcciones
<SonikkuAmerica> Si ha hachado, hace Ud. un «reboot»
<SonikkuAmerica> Él no entendió que signifiqué. :(
<dannyLopez> Buenas
<andresroldan> Hola a todos, le escribo por este medio ya que me fue mencionado que podia solicitar ayuda sobre Ubuntu. Tengo una laptop con una tarjeta de video ATI HD 3100 a la cual le he instalado o tratado de instalar los drivers propietarios de diversas formas sin lograr que funcionen. Necesito ayuda.
 * xoan buenas
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<javier_> hola
<ThePianist> javier_,  hola cómo andás che
<javier_> bien, aqui haciendo unas cosillas de hibernate en java
<javier_> tu
<ThePianist> intentando descargar una iso para actualizar mi note
<ThePianist> por alguna razón las dos descargas anteriores se detuvieron en 12,8 mb y no descargó más, ahora va en 20 mb
<ThePianist> javier_, vos sos de españa?
<javier_> si
<ThePianist> yo de Chile, mi esposa  e hijas son españolas
<ThePianist> Creo que la descarga pasó su parte crítica, pues va en 23 mb
<ThePianist> espero todo resulte
<javier_> si y estas viviendo aqui con ellas?
<ThePianist> javier_, no, vivimos en chile, cerquita de Viña del Mar
<mimecar> aunque no importa porque hay poco movimiento
<mimecar> si habláis de cosas personales podéis pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> las conversaciones de este canal quedan registradas
<ThePianist> mimecar, sorry siempre me olvido de eso
<mimecar> estos días sólo un par de frases al día
<ThePianist> javier_, gracias por tu tiempo, adios. No leemos pronto
<mimecar> pero si no os importa, dejar este canal para la parte técnica
<mimecar> ThePianist, puedes seguir, no hay problema
<mimecar> sabes como se entra a cafe?
<SonikkuAmerica> Use /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ThePianist> mimecar, supongo que como entré a este canal, o no?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> lo que te ha puesto SonikkuAmerica , donde estas escribiendo
<SonikkuAmerica> EE.UU. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> <<< No estoy aquí >>>
<SonikkuAmerica> <<< Estoy >>>
<AllenBP> Buenas tardes, necesito saber alguna programa o servicio que me permita, descargar mi correo pop externo a una pc, y se almacen ahi, pero se eliminen del servidor
<AllenBP> y poder sacar backup's de una cuenta  de correo
<mimecar> lo que quieres hacer es la definición de "pop3"
<mimecar> cualquier cliente de correo lo hace
<AllenBP> cual me recomiendan, lo que pasa es que tengo una cuenta de correo de un dominio, pero el espacio no es bastante, y se satura rapidamente, entonces quiero que descargan en una pc, y se borren del servidor para poder mantener espacio
<AllenBP> que cliente me recomiendan usar
<mimecar> thunderbird por ejemplo
<AllenBP> y como haria para que saque backup's periodicamente de manera automatica
<mimecar> cuando descargues el correo se borra del servidor
<AllenBP> de los correos descargados
<mimecar> copia la carpeta de thunderbid donde quieras
<AllenBP> disculpen y otra consulta, como puedo hacer de tal forma que mi cuenta de usuario y mi particion donde tenga mis archivos este encriptada con alguna clave o algun sistema, de tal forma que a pesar de que saquen el disco y lo coloquen en otra pc como esclavo no puedan tener acceso a la particion o a mis archivos
<mimecar> eso lo tienes que hacer en la instalación de ubuntu
<mimecar> o usar alguna herramienta que cifre unidades virtuales
<mimecar> pero si olvidas la contraseña lo has perdido todo
<AllenBP> hmm, osea en la instalacion se puede asignar una particion cifrada?, y si dsseo cambiar la contraseña, de esa unidad ya no es posible?
<mimecar> es posible pero no es sencillo
<AllenBP> gracias
<luis_> hola donde se puede estudiar seguridad en informatica online
<guampa> luis_: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-23
<NoHaCkz> buens
<ivedci89> estoy en ubuntu 13.04
<ivedci89> y al ir a la crpetaa personal
<ivedci89> (nautilus o archivos)
<ivedci89> no puedo activar el "ver barra de estado" como lo tenia en 12.04 ... cómo puedo activarlo? lo uso mucho
<SonikkuAmerica> El tópico no es correcto.
<SonikkuAmerica> Debe leer: «Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (solamente servidor), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04 - ¿AskUbuntu en Español?: http://tinyurl.com/askubuntu-es»
<SonikkuAmerica> (Ya no ofrecen soporte de Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, 10.04 LTS «desktop» o 11.10)
<cesar_0510> buenos dias
<cesar_0510> alguien me sabe coomo cambiar el contranstes de jedi-vim
<cesar_0510> ya que cuando activo powerline , jedi-vim sale muy claro y no puedo ver la lista de funciones
<Guest52700> hola
<Guest52700> buenos dias
<Guest52700> necesito ayuda
<oye> Guest52700: La respuesta a tu pregunta es, KDE.
<Guest52700> ??
<oye> Pero, lo que no alcanzo a comprender, es.. da igual.
<Guest52700> necesito un entorno visual muy parecido a windows
<Guest52700> para los usuarios de mi empresa
<oye> Te he dicho, KDE.
<Guest52700> un skin o tema para ubuntu
<oye> Por lo tanto, Kubuntu.
<Guest52700> si pero como coño hago eso
<Guest52700> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> puedes usar kde en ubuntu
<Guest52700> actualmente usamos el Ubuntu Studio porque tiene mas soporte para redes e impresoras
<Guest52700> como aplico ese KDE
<Guest52700> no tengo mucho conocimiento de linux
<mimecar> abre el centro de software de ubuntu e instala kde
<oye> Delega la tarea en el encargado del departamento de informatica de tu empresa.
<Guest52700> amigo yo soy el encargado pero solo tengo experiencia en windows
<Guest52700> estoy instalando configuracion del sistema KDE
<Guest52700> eso es suficiente o debo instalar algo mas ?
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites de kde
<Guest52700> mira loco los usuarios de la empresa para la que trabajo casi no saben nada de computacion
<Guest52700> solo saben usar el sistema de la empresa
<mimecar> no saben usar gnome / unity?
<Guest52700> y excel basico
<Guest52700> actualmente toda la empresa esta con windows
<Guest52700> y el dueño no quiere pagar licencia y quiere pasar todo a linux
<Guest52700> entonces por eso necesito un entorno visual para los linux
<Guest52700> que me permita que los usuarios no jodan mucho
<hashashin> pues la pasta que se ahorra en licencias se gaste una parte en cursos de linux, para ti y para los currantes
<Guest52700> ya que de por si van a joder ya que ahora no tendran office sino libre office
<mimecar> Guest52700, el chat está registrado, todo lo que digas se guarda
<Guest52700> ya le dije lo mismo pero el dueño es demasiado perruño
<Guest52700> no quiere gastar en nada
<Guest52700> nos ha mandado a aprender por nuestra cuenta
<hashashin> bueno pues entonces que asuma descenso de productividad mientras aprendeis XD
<hashashin> no se que le saldra mas caro...
<Guest52700> claro eso de ley ya le dije para quitarme responsabilidad
<Guest52700> pero necesito tratar de avanzar aprendiendo
<Guest52700> y a la vez ponerles ubuntu con algun tema muy parecido a windows
<Guest52700> para que no se confundan tanto
<mimecar> cambiales primero los programas de windows
<Guest52700> no entiendo
<Guest52700> por ejemplo que ??
<mimecar> libreoffice, firefox...
<Guest52700> mira actualmente todos estan usando firefox
<Guest52700> y ya les quite outlook
<Guest52700> tienen thunderbird todos
<Guest52700> el office aun no lo puedo quitar pero ellos trabajan con tablas dinamicas en excel
<mimecar> ya usan libreoffice?
<Guest52700> y es medio complicado
<mimecar> si no lo pueden hacer con libreoffice olvidate de migrar
<Guest52700> yo tampoco tengo mucho conocimiento de excel
<Guest52700> y peor de calc
<Guest52700> lo que pasa es que el dueño es medio caprichoso
<Guest52700> y quiere migrarse si o si
<mimecar> o funciona lo que hacen con libreoffice o te puedes ir olvidando
<Guest52700> mira lo que pasa es que el uso de excel cada dia es menos porque todo lo que se hace en tablas dinamicas lo estan pasando para que ahora se haga directemente desde el sistema de la empresa
<Guest52700> entonces ya dejarian de usare excel poco a poco
<mimecar> si migras todos los equipos no será poco a poco
<Guest52700> ya lo estoy haciendo 2 equipos el martes
<Guest52700> y 2 el jueves
<Guest52700> y asi tengo que ir avanzando
<Guest52700> son 120 maquinas
<Guest52700> asi que estoy jodido
<mimecar> no sabes donde te estas metiendo
<mimecar> vas a tener muchos problemas
<Guest52700> ademas lidiar con todos los problemas de usuarios
<Guest52700> si yo ya lo se
<Guest52700> pero el tipo es muy avaro
<Guest52700> y no quiere pagar licencias
<lucas> Se puede trabajar con tablas dinámicas en Calc. Las Pivot tables no estan tan conseguidas como en Office, pero son operativas: https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Creating_Pivot_Tables/es
<Guest52700> asi veo
<Guest52700> bueno pana pilas ayudame
<Guest52700> todos ayundenme
<mimecar> prueba con kde
<Guest52700> necesito dejarles las maquinas para que no me jodan tanto
<mimecar> si no tienen permisos de administrador no las pueden romper
<Guest52700> no entendi a que te refieres con que no las pueden romper
<lucas> O colócales un ubuntu con gnome classic y un solo panel abajo. El menú aplicaciones y lugares lo situas en la esquina de la izda. y parece el inicio de Windows.
<mimecar> en ubuntu sólo tienen permisos para trabajar en su carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> no pueden instalar nada sin el password de administrador
<mimecar> cosa que tendrás que separar del password de usuario
<Guest52700> claro
<mimecar> ubuntu por defecto no los separa
<Guest52700> pero como aun no les he puesto casi maquinas estoy atiempo para modificarlas
<Guest52700> tan solo he puesto 4 y ya me tienen cabreado
<alvarus> hola
<alvarus> necesito configurar el driver para gf 9600gt
<mimecar> ¿qué información has buscado para hacerlo?
<alvarus> es larga la historia , use ubuntu 12 con la gf 9600 , tuve problemas y pase a kubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntu y kubuntu tienen la misma base
<alvarus> logré instalar el driver y funciono por un tiempo , pero ahora es imposible hacer que funcione
<mimecar> ¿qué kernel estas usando?
<alvarus> copio y pego linux 3.5.0-28-generic   version kde 4.9.5
<mimecar> estas con la 13.04?
<alvarus> 12
<alvarus> aun , es tengo panico
<alvarus> +que
<alvarus> :)
<mimecar> lo primero es que vieras si con el live usb de la 13.04 te funciona
<alvarus> mi pc no tiene video onboard , asi que si sale mal , me doy cuenta por la la pantalla con la imagen degrada
<alvarus> asi se dice?
<alvarus> +da
<mimecar> prueba con el live usb
<alvarus> ok , vamos con esa
<alvarus> en realidad con con el live dvd , tengo entendido que mi pc  no acepta levantar el sistema mediante usb
<mimecar> cuantos años tiene ese equipo?
<alvarus> 5
<mimecar> con 5 años tiene que tener soporte de usb en la bios
<arp-> si.. bootea por USB..
<arp-> revisa en la configuracion del BIOS, que tengas activado el booteo por USB.
<alvarus> mmm, ahora que recuerdo pude bootear con una unidad disco externo usb
<alvarus> bien , vamos por la iso
<cesarmayo>  Saludos. Tengo un computador lenovo modelo e50 thinkcentre y se me ha hecho imposible poderle instalar ubuntu
<cesarmayo> alguien podria ayudarme?
<cesarmayo> Saludos Amigos. Tenco un computador de escritorio Lenovo ThinkCentre E50 y no consigo como instalarle ubuntu
<cesarmayo> sabe alguien como hacerlo
<cesarmayo> ?
<linda11> hola
<PunkiD> hi all!
<Or4nge> hola amigos, estoy tratando de elminar algunos archivos por linea de comandos
<Or4nge> pero me rebota diciendo que tiene harlinks, alguien puede ayudarme?
<dzup> man unlink
<Or4nge> a pesar de que dice que tiene un hardlink (dos en total) cuando busco no encuentra ninguno
<Or4nge> y el man está en inglés
<dzup> Or4nge: basicamente haces un ls -s /path/a/carpeta   y despues los que digan que son enlaces symbolicos con un -> los haces unlink nombre
<Or4nge> also, es un disco externo de 2TB ntfs
<Or4nge> pero no son simbolicos, son hardlinks
<dzup> prueba unlink archivo
<dzup> rm archivo
<Or4nge> presicamente, entonces me rebota diciendo que esta linekado
<Or4nge> y estoy usando srm
<dzup> !paste > Or4nge
<kubot> Or4nge: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<dzup> todo los comandos y lo que le sale para ver que trata de hacer
<dzup> y si le puedes incluid la salida de ls -al; pwd; whoami
<dzup> mejor
<Or4nge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794022/
<Or4nge> gracias, por leer
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-16
<roger_35> hola para estaurar el blillo del monitir en ubuntu 14?
<greck> en castellano?
<roger_35> da igual
<linuxnt> Saludos. Buenas noches desde México. Tengo un problema con mi equipo Xubuntu 14.04. Mi cuenta personal (que es la que administra) no pasa del Login. Se le pone usuario y clave de acceso y nada, solo hace como que va a iniciar y luego pasa a retornar a la pantalla de login.
<wnasss> wolas
<Lopulus>  tengo intenciones de contratar a este proveedor de internet....  es viable en Ubuntu? http://www.amecom.com.ar/internet/
<nycko> Lopulus: no deberias tener problemas
<Lopulus> gracias nycko
<Xago> hola muchachos...dejé Unity por lxde, que anda mucho más rápido. Pero el administrador de red no es muy eficiente, ya que no me permite cambiarme de un hotspot a otro.
<Xago> de qué forma corrijo eso, o quizás existe una mejor herramienta para este frontend
<z0idberg> hola buenas tardes
<z0idberg> tengo un problema compartiendo una carpeta entre dos equipos que usan ubuntu 14.04, uno 64 bits y otro 32 bits
<z0idberg> utilizo escritorio kde
<z0idberg> he instalado samba y system-config-samba
<z0idberg> he compartido la carpeta y no la veo con dolphin
<z0idberg> los dos ordenadores se ven pero de ellos no sale ninguna carpeta compartida
<GridCube> z0idberg, porque samba si los dos corren linux?
<z0idberg> el servicio creo que funciona bien, porque veo en recursos compartidos samba dos ordenadores que tienen instalado windows y se ven las carpetas y archivos que ellos comparten
<z0idberg> no lo se GridCube
<GridCube> porque no usas ssh?
<GridCube> !sshfs
<z0idberg> como lo hago, no me interesn los ordenadores windows
<kubot> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<z0idberg> gracias GridCube voy a leerlo
<GridCube> :)
<z0idberg> GridCube: tengo un pequeño problema
<GridCube> !pregunta | z0idberg
<kubot> z0idberg: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<z0idberg> ok
<z0idberg> en 20 minutos vuelvo
<voidvoid> hola
<voidvoid> alguien usa openlikewise '
<voidvoid> ?
<GridCube> ni idea
<Xago> hola muchachos...dejé Unity por lxde, que anda mucho más rápido. Pero el administrador de red no es muy eficiente, ya que no me permite cambiarme de un hotspot a otro.
<Xago> de qué forma corrijo eso, o quizás existe una mejor herramienta para este frontend
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> A la compu de mi novia, en la anterior versión de Ubuntu, le había cambiado la tecla Shift-3 (que es ·), por "!"... porque se le rompió la tecla "1".
<MarioMey> Se lo cambié y fue feliz.
<MarioMey> Ahora le instalé 14.04... y tengo que hacerlo de nuevo. Y NO ME ACUERDO CÓMO.
<MarioMey> Cambié un archivo, recuerdo que no use xmodset.
<mimecar> has actualizado o has formateado?
<MarioMey> Actualicé, le dejé la 12.04 en una carpeta por las dudas.
<MarioMey> Pero no recuerdo cuál era el/los archivos a cambiar.
<mimecar> la has dejado en una carpeta?
<MarioMey> Si lo se, los saco del backup.
<MarioMey> Sí.
<mimecar> ¿cómo los has dejado en una carpeta?
<MarioMey> Porque transformé su partición con Ubuntu y Home, en la nueva Home. Así que metí Ubuntu en una carpetita.
<MarioMey> E instalé la 14.04 en una nueva partición.
<mimecar> podías haber actualizado directamente
<mimecar> si no te acuerdas como lo hiciste
<MarioMey> De la 12.04... hasta lo que se, pasa a 12.10.
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en los logs del IRC
<MarioMey> De ahí, a la 13.04... 13.10... y recién a la 14.04.
<mimecar> de la 12.04 pasa a la 14.04
<MarioMey> ¿Ah sí?
<mimecar> directo
<MarioMey> Bueno, igualmente lo hice medio como prueba para ver si solucionaba un problema... que lo solucionó.
<MarioMey> Fue algo que googlé, para cambiarle la tecla.
<MarioMey> No fue por acá.
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿No sabés dónde anda ese archivo que tendría que cambiar?
<mimecar> no
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿conocés el funcionamiento de xkbset?
<mimecar> no lo he llegado a usar
<mimecar> mis teclados no se han roto de momento
<MarioMey> Porque, una vez intenté hacer algo... y, el keypad, quedó configurado para andar como mouse.
<MarioMey> Cada vez que reinicio, si no escribo "xkbset -m", no puedo usar el keypad como tal.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo podría desactivar el emulador de mouse?
<MarioMey> (simulador)
<mimecar> ejecuta el comando al iniciar la sesión
<lucas_2014> hola
<lucas_2014>  upstart: amd64 conflicts with sysvinit:amd64
<MarioMey> Pero no debería ser así... debería desconfigurarlo de otro lado.
<lucas_2014> com elijo uno de ellos?
<mimecar> lucas_2014, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<lucas_2014> estoy haciendo un upgrade de debian stable a testing
<lucas_2014> es que en el canal de debiaano no responden
<mimecar> entonces o esperas
<mimecar> o pasas a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para Ubuntu
<DELLtra> hola
<DELLtra> nas o/
<DELLtra> podrian ayudarme a configurar un moden  zte mf110
<lucas_2014> alguien sabe por que cuando hago una impresion con una impresora laser hp sale la impresion enmarcada?
<lucas_2014> y no sale la hoja compreta impresa
<mimecar> lucas_2014, en el otro canal
<lucas_2014> esto es en ubuntu
<lucas_2014> lo hago en ubuntu
<mimecar> no tenías Debian?
<lucas_2014> tambien tengo ubuntu
<lucas_2014> y arch
<lucas_2014> y hasta tengo suse
<lucas_2014> pero bueno
<lucas_2014> lo preguntare en el otro
<mimecar> todo en el mismo equipo?
<lucas_2014> en dos
<lucas_2014> un portatil y uno de sobremesa
<lucas_2014> hola trasgu
<trasgu> hola lucas_2014
<mimecar> ¿qué drivers estás usando?
<lucas_2014> hplip
<mimecar> si imprimes la página de prueba te sale?
<lucas_2014> si
<lucas_2014> un marco de dos milimetro o mas
<lucas_2014> y no se por que sale
<lucas_2014> en windows tambien
<Xago> instalé xrdp en un equipo para poder conectarme a este remotamente, pero por alguna razón al conectar, me deja una pantalla gris con el mouse en X, como era antes.
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-17
<Vo1d> alguien sabe como cambiar los puertos en ubuntu?
<Vo1d> el puerto del servicio nfs
<Artyom0101> un saludo
<Tiffon> nas
<sanzante> buenas z0idberg :D
<z0idberg> hola sazante
<sanzante> yo no te puedo ayudar por que no uso samba, no lo tengo ni instalado
<sanzante> pero recuerdo que en su día en KDE iba bastante bien
<z0idberg> mi problema es el siguiente: tengo instalado samba en ubuntu 14.04 64bits con kde, veo las carpetas compartidas de los equipos con windows pero no veo las carpetas que tengo compartidas en mi sitema ubutnu
<z0idberg> cuando digo que las veo me refiero a que las veo en dolphin
<zerick> z0idberg, no las ves desde Ubuntu?
<zerick> Perdón, desde windows
<zerick> (porque puedo asumir que no las ves entre dos máquinas Ubuntu, por ejemplo)
<z0idberg> desde ubuntu veo las carpetas de los equipos con windows, veo mi impresora de red, veo los equipos con ubuntu, pero no veo las carpetas de los equipos con ubuntu
<zerick> tal vez sea la configuración de samba
<z0idberg> seguro
<zerick> cuando le das compartir, en las propiedas de la carpeta, no te arroja ningún error?
<zerick> s/propiedas/propiedades
<z0idberg> no me da ningun error
<zerick> pues tendrás que revisar los logs de samba
<zerick> o el syslog
<z0idberg> ??
<zerick> revisa si hay algún mensaje extraño, mayormente se debe a la configuración de Samba o los permisos de dichoa carpeta (usuario o grupo) que no los hace visible
<z0idberg> mis conocimientos de linux son escasos, donde tengo que mirar?
<zerick> /var/log/syslog
<z0idberg> a ver..
<zerick> y /var/log/samba/log.
<zerick> por lo que encuentro
<z0idberg> ./var/log/syslog -> la ultima entrada que tiene es del 17 de junio, ademas no veo ninguna referencia a samba, solo datos de mi conexion de red ip, mascara, dns, etc etc
<z0idberg> voy a ver el otro
<zerick> en cualquier caso, por tail -f /var/log/samba/log.r (por ejemplo) y luego en otra terminal, reincias samba, es bastante probable que al reiniciar te diga si es que alguna carpeta tiene algún problema (config), si no lo es, entonces se debe más que nada a permisos (salvo sea un bug super extraño)
<zerick> te recomendaría también busques sobre posibles bugs
<z0idberg> ok
<koki26> holaaa
<koki26> ay algien?
<sanzante> impaciente.... el jedi necesita paciencia, mucha paciencia
 * x-mint  b.tardes !!
<str> No sienten que cada vez es mas descentralizado el impacto que tuvo Ubuntu?
<str> desde Unity en adelante
<voidvoid> una consulta
<voidvoid> q uso para conectarme a una vpn desde ubuntu es decir para acceder a la interfaz de un win ?
<mimecar> es gestor de redes debe permitir hacer una VPN
<voidvoid> pero q app uso para ver el win .. estilo ultra vnc ??
<mimecar> ya te conectas por la VPN?
<voidvoid> a la red de mi empresa
<voidvoid> despues rdesktop si no me equivoco
<mimecar> busca en el dash "Cliente de escritorio remoto"
<voidvoid> no estoy con la pc en este momento
<voidvoid> :)
<mimecar> no sirve de mucho si no estás en el ordenador que tiene el problema
<rutzio> buenas, quien sabe como configurar IE con wine para poder ver dvrs.. la direccion que quiero ver es la sgte: mazapan3.dyndns.tv
<rutzio> alguien puede probar en su Internet explorer con wine el siguiente enlace y si se carga, el enlace es mazapan3.dyndns.tv
<rutzio> es para ver un servidor de camaras de vigilancia que solo se puede ver por IE ya que ocupa controles activeX
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-18
<Tiffon> nas
<rutzio> alguien puede probar en su Internet explorer con wine el siguiente enlace y si se carga, el enlace es mazapan3.dyndns.tv
<rutzio> es para ver un servidor de camaras de vigilancia que solo se puede ver por IE ya que ocupa controles activeX
<rutzio> y si les funciona me pueden dar su configuracion de wine xD
<kevin__> como hago para cambiar de posicion mi lanzador
<Uka> Hola ¿alguien por aquí? :)
<Uka> ¿Cómo puedo despertar el pc de una suspensión automáticamente?
<GridCube> apretá el boton de encendido
<cubeiro> hola, me recomendarian un programa para ajedrez en 3d con aimaciones y online
<cubeiro> no se ni por cual empezar
<nahuel_> buenas noches gente : antes que nada ya estuve ahogandome con 30 mins de tutoriales y realmente no encuentro la forma de que ubuntu reconosca un disco rigido externo, alguien puede ayudarme con este temita, desde ya muchas gracias.
<SymfonyMexico> ya revisaste el formato del DD?
<rutzio> .. el disco lo conectas por usb??
<nahuel_> no SymfonyMexico , realmente soy demasiado newbie para saberlo
<rutzio> provaste con montarlo??
<nahuel_> asi es
<rutzio> ya cuando lo coloas el hdd prende??
<nahuel_> trate pero manda mensaje de error , ahora en 5 mins tengo que conectarlo de vuelta y paso cual es la info de error
<rutzio> osea se escucha k se mueve?
<nahuel_> prende
<nahuel_> asi es
<rutzio> haha oki porke algunos hdd cuando se conectan ah algun usb.. .. no captan los 5v para funcionar..
<rutzio> :P
<nahuel_> me encantaria porde entender mandarin ....
<nahuel_> aca rdoty
<nahuel_> bueno, el mismo esta conectado
<nahuel_> tengo que cargar algo en la terminal
<nahuel_> para hacer test ?
<nahuel_> agradeceria, un paso a paso por terminal
<nahuel_> dado que soy bastante newbie. desde ya gracias por la laciencia
<SymfonyMexico> ya viste estos links?
<SymfonyMexico> http://www.mancomun.org/es/obteraxuda/forosdedubidas/?view=single_thread&cat_uid=2&conf_uid=2&thread_uid=355
<SymfonyMexico> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/169851#.U6IUiVHGexg
<nahuel_> ahora mismo
<nahuel_> SymfonyMexico, lei ambos tutos, creo que estan realizados cerca del mae kong por las letras que utilizan
<nahuel_> (no enteendi nada querido)
<nahuel_> disculpa anto newbie lo reconosco
<nahuel_> el error en concreto es te : An operation is already pending
<nahuel_> cuando trato de abrirlo desde dispositivos
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-19
<yagami> holaaaa :)
<yagami> ahora si je ya pude entrar a un canal en español jajaja soy nuevo en esto je
<yagami> hola?
<DELLtra> nas o/
<MarioMey> Buen día. Pregunto de nuevo... ¿alguien conoce el comando xkbset? Porque estuve probando algunas cosas y me quedó, cuando booteo, el keypad como emulador de mouse. Para desactivarlo, tengo que hacer "xkbset -m". Me gustaría desactivarlo completamente y no tener que meter ese comando en el inicio.
<kobain> ison limada
<jose__> Hola
<jose__> tengo un problema con bluefish, el editor de codigo html etc
<viperhoot> jose__: hola hola
<viperhoot> ?
<jose__> hola viperhoot
<jose__> me refiero al programa bluefish
<viperhoot> y e problema es? ...
<jose__> lo instale y utilice pero se cerro y ya no me es posible usarlo
<viperhoot> obvio, está cerrado
<jose__> no, el icono permanecia pero no se abría
<kratoos> jose__: mata el proceso y vuelve a abrir el programa
<jose__> entonces lo desinstale
<jose__> si lo desinstalé ¿no?
<jose__> pero al volver a instalarlo sigue igual.
<kratoos> jose__: borra la config
<kratoos> y vuelve a abrir
<jose__> como hago?
<kratoos> jose__: qué distro y entorno usas?
<jose__> ubuntu studio
<kratoos> entonces: sudo apt-get remove --purge nombre_programa
<jose__> ok
<jose__> gracias estoy haciendo lo que me habeis dicho
<jose__> ¿es necesario reiniciar antes de reinstalar el programa?
<jose__> bueno, gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> ... ¿Preguntar y entonces salir? Hmmm...
<kratoos> poca paciencia tienen algunos
<viperhoot> por eso ya ni me tomé la molestia :D
<kratoos> -_-
<jose__> Hola
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<jose__> no consigo que bluefish (te ries) funcione
<jose__> he aplicado sudo spt-get remove --purge bluefish
<jose__> pero no se abre
<viperhoot> jose__: reinstalaste?
<jose__> si, lo hice
<viperhoot> escribe en terminal: $bluefish
<viperhoot> y qué mensaje te da ?
<jose__> ok
<DELLtra> nas o/
<viperhoot> algo te debe lanzar avisandote el error de ejecución
<kratoos> jose__: por qué usas bluefish en particular?
<jose__> perdona es que he vuelto a desinstalarlo
<viperhoot> ...
<kratoos> DELLtra: o/
<DELLtra> kratoos,  o/
<jose__> os explico, estoy editando una web para un particular (para mi) e instale bluefish
<DELLtra> jose__,  probaste Kate ??
<kratoos> lo mejor es un editor de texto puro
<jose__> iqué es kate, por favor
<kratoos> tipo kate, gedit, etc
<kratoos> si estas en gnome, mejor usa gedit
<jose__> si, estoy usando gedit
<jose__> gedit va bastante bien
<viperhoot> jose__: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<kratoos> entonces no uses bluefish
<kratoos> jose__: estás editando una web desde cero? o basada en cms
<DELLtra> Kate es lo mismo que gedit.... Kate hasta donde lo veo tiene mas cosas que gedit
<kratoos> similar, el fin es el mismo
<DELLtra> si
<jose__> Ajá
<viperhoot> btw, la idea es hacer que bluefish funcione, reinstalaste?
<jose__> no no lo he reinstalado
<viperhoot> ...
<jose__> probé pero fue mal
<kratoos> pero es una tontería si va a hacer lo mismo
<kratoos> que con bluefish
<DELLtra> jose__,  dime una cosa quieres ver la web en modo diseño como lo hace dreamweaver ??
<jose__> si verla en el propio editor facilita el trabajo
<DELLtra> por que creo que bluefish no muestra modo diseño si es que no me estoy equivocando .
<viperhoot> por eso se llama editor
<viperhoot> jose__: te recomiendo reinstalar bluefish y probar, la idea es solucionarte con lo que tienes.
<jose__> reinstalé pero sin resultados
<viperhoot> una vez reinstalado, ejecuta bluefish desde terminal escribiendo su nombre y ver que mensaje te sale
<jose__> ok
<jose__> disculpame, como ejecuto desde terminal?
<viperhoot> abre la terminal
<jose__> si
<viperhoot> y escribe bluefish
<viperhoot> enter
<jose__> da error
<viperhoot> que error te sale?
<jose__> no existe el archivo o el directorio
<viperhoot> puedes copiar el mensaje completo ?
<kratoos> porque no está instalado
<kratoos> no detecta el binario en /usr/bin
<jose__> vereis, (no puedo copiar el mensaje)
<jose__> error reading list 1 Error al abrir el archivo: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<jose__> ** (bluefish:5152): WARNING **: no configfile rcfile-2.0, try to convert config files from older versions
<jose__> config file migration error 1:Error al abrir el archivo: No existe el archivo o el directorioerror reading list 1 Error al abrir el archivo: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<jose__> (bluefish:5152): GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./glib/gmem.c:103: failed to allocate 18446744073686795282 bytes
<viperhoot> ok, a ver
<viperhoot> instalate gtk 3 y libfm-gtk
<jose__> no
<viperhoot> escribe en terminal: sudo apt-get install libfm-gtk gtk+3.0 3.4.0-1pclos2012
<jose__> si ok
<jose__> doy a intro?
<viperhoot> si
<jose__> hecho
<viperhoot> ok, debe estar instalandose algunos paquetes, espera que termine y vuelves a probar a abrir bluefish
<jose__> no, no se abre
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<jose__> había algunos paquetes sin localizar
<jose__> quizás sea eso
<viperhoot> escribe lo siguiente: sudo apt-get install libfm libfm-gtk libmenu-cache2 libvala0 menu-cache
<viperhoot> eso debe funcionar
<manel2020> hola buenas tardes.
<jose__> pues no se abre
<viperhoot> me doy, prueba otra alternativa, tu pc es de 32 o 64 bits?
<jose__> 64
<viperhoot> prueba instalandote este paquete, https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases/download/sprint-40/Brackets.Sprint.40.64-bit.deb
<jose__> seguiré con gedit de momento, gracias
<kratoos> hola manel2020
<viperhoot> brackets es un editor de código también muy bueno, está con extensión .deb para que des doble click e instale directo
<DELLtra> jose__,  a lo que puedo entender esque buscas hacer tu web desde una vista diseño
<jose__> Ahá Gracias, os tengo que dejar
<jose__> me habeis sido de ayuda
<manel2020> Tengo una duda de como puedo hacer para:
<manel2020>  Al ejecutar un comando en la consola esta muestra mucho texto (supuestamente errores) pero no alcanzo a ver la linea donde ejecute la orden.
<manel2020>  - El scroll no permite ir mas alla
<manel2020> - añado | more  less  pg  pero no funciona.
<manel2020> - Redirecciono a un fichero y el fichero sale vacio.
<manel2020> Usando Ubuntu 13
<GridCube> manel2020, :) no inundes el canal P:
<viperhoot> manel2020: se puede, déjame ver cómo
<manel2020> gracias ya encontré la solución  => es una limitación de las Preferencias del perfil del terminal. hay una solapa despalazamiento y un list box con una cantididad de lineas y un checkbox para ilimitado.
<manel2020> Gracias por el interes.
<void> hola!
<void> una pregunta como cambio las locales ? edite ciertos archivos pero no funciona
<manel2020> cambiar locales??
<manel2020> En la barra de notificacion donde pone [codigo tu idoma] ->
<manel2020> * idioma
<manel2020> http://www.mainake.org/2012/12/arreglar-locales-en-ubuntu-12-04/
<manel2020> void??
<mimecar> no te has dado cuenta que se ha ido hace 10 minutos?
<manel2020> pues no.
<Xago> cómo indico que quiero abrir  un archivo.sh con terminal?
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-20
<chilicuil> Xago: eso depende de tu navegador de archivos, algunos brindan esa opcion (usualmente se encuentra en un menu contextual), o a través de la opcion "Abrir con ..."
<Xago> sip, pero no me aparece el Terminal :(
<SymfonyMexico> xago: no entiendo tu pregunta
<SymfonyMexico> tienes un archivo.sh y lo quieres editar desde terminal o ejecutarlo desde terminal?
<jose__> hola
<jose__> buenos días
<jose__> necesito saber como se ejecuta un programa desde terminal
<jose__> trato de abrir swftools
<jose__> uso ubuntu studio 14.04
<German> Hola
<German> alguien me puede echar un cable con una duda en un ubuntu server?
<registro> este es un server de usuarios de linux ?
<MrTulias> registro, ¿te refieres al canal?
<registro> al server
<registro> freenode
<MrTulias> Creo que hay un poco de todo
<MrTulias> En este canal mayormente sí, es de soporte de ubuntu
<registro> yo no tengo idea de linux apenas le e usado un par de veces
<MrTulias> Yo ni idea de prácticamente nada, pero lo poco que sé es linux, windows no conozco, no he usado
<Guest12890> hola a todos llevo 2 dias con la pantalla con bordes negros an un lado y no consigo configurarlo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<Guest12890> 4
<Guest12890> 14.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest12890> creo que si esta recien instalado
<mimecar> puede estar recien instalada y no tener actualizaciones
<Guest12890> e buscado actualizaciones y creo que estan todas
<mimecar> ok, sube una captura de pantalla en la que se vea el problema
<mimecar> y pon el enlace en el IRC
<Guest12890> como la subo
<mimecar> puedes ponerla en Dropbox / Google Drive y pasar el enlace público
<Guest12890> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B29vsKxVlw2LTVh5akM5b1VBc2s/edit?usp=sharing
<mimecar> comparte la imagen de forma pública
<Guest12890> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B29vsKxVlw2LTVh5akM5b1VBc2s/edit?usp=sharing
<mimecar> no es normal ese borde, ¿cuándo ha empezado el problema?
<Guest12890> desde el primer dia de la instalacion
<mimecar> ¿te pasaba en el Live CD?
<Guest12890> tengo driver navidia instalados
<mimecar> el libre o el privativo?
<Guest12890> no se si es libre
<mimecar> por defecto viene el libre
<Guest12890> creo que son los originales
<Guest12890> en live cd no pasaba
<mimecar> ¿con el driver libre aparecía el mismo problema?
<Guest12890> no
<mimecar> entonces parece un problema del driver que has puesto
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado el driver?
<Guest12890> por consola
<mimecar> ya...
<mimecar> pon los comandos que has usado en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest12890> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest12890> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7676421/
<mimecar> has usado xrand para cambiar la resolución del monitor
<mimecar> el valor de la lína 110 puede ser el problema
<mimecar> ¿para que haces un escalado?
<mimecar> no usas sudo con una aplicación gráfica nunca
<mimecar> no uses
<mimecar> tengo que salir un rato
<Guest12890> que hago?
<Guest12890> tampoco tengo sonido por hdmi
<Guest35471> hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-21
<siac215> Un buen juego para ubuntu 14?
<m4v> probablemente alguno de Steam
<siac215> Uno que no sea muy exigente como 0 ad
<m4v> urbanterror capaz (no está en los repositorios)
<siac215> ¿urban es fps? No?
<jabarFed> hola
<jabarFed> alguien por aqui?
<jabarFed> alguien con conocimientos en fedora?
<jabarFed> imposible
<m4v> jabarFed: preguntá en #fedora-es
<cristianbelmar> hola a todos
<cristianbelmar> estoy sumamente preocupado
<cristianbelmar> necesito ayuda urgente
<cristianbelmar> si alguien fuera tan amable de ayudarme
<NoobSupremo> tengo problemas serios
<NoobSupremo> instale ubuntu 14.04
<NoobSupremo> en un equipo con w8.1
<NoobSupremo> que tiene uefi
<NoobSupremo> y al terminar la instalacion
<NoobSupremo> y elegir w8 en el grub
<NoobSupremo> me sale un erro y no entra a w8
<NoobSupremo> me pide que lo restaure desde el recovry
<NoobSupremo> pero la particion del recovery al elegirla en el grub tambien me da el msmo error
<NoobSupremo> el error es este mismo
<NoobSupremo> la foto no es mia
<NoobSupremo> http://www.symantec.com/business/support/library/BUSINESS/ATLAS/images_v1/319131/0xc000000e.jpg
<NoobSupremo> si alguien fuera tan amable de guiarme que estoy desesperadicimo
<NoobSupremo> y el gran problema es que como tiene uefi
<NoobSupremo> no puedo entrar a las bio
<NoobSupremo> bios
<NoobSupremo> y por lo tanto tampoco puedo cargar un disco de w8 al arranque para solucionar el proble
<NoobSupremo> ubuntu funciona sin problemas
<NoobSupremo> pero lo que necesito hacer es arrancar windows
<NoobSupremo> alguien podria ayudarme
<NoobSupremo> se lo agredeceria eternamente
<NoobSupremo> por favor
<NoobSupremo> os ruego
<NoobSupremo> si alguien puede intentar ayudarme
<d-m-d> hola necesito ayuda ppor favor
<anikras> hola
<anikras> me gustaria poder compilar un .java
<anikras> que requiere 3 librerias que he descargado en /lib
<anikras> pero no se como hacerlo desde consola
<miguel> hola a todos. mimecar soy el de ayer el del problema de la pantalla y sigo con el problema. ¿podrias ayudarme?
<mimecar> para que escalas la imagen con xrand?
<miguel> no lo se lo lei en un foro
<miguel> mimecar tampoco tengo audio por hdmi me puedes ayudar?
<mimecar> ya has arreglado el primero de los errores?
<miguel> no
<miguel> no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> averigua primero la razón de use xrandr con el parámetro scale
<mimecar> no puedes escribir lo que encuentras directamente en la red
<miguel> esque estaba desesperado
<miguel> creo que lo de escale tenia que ver con scalar el monitor  a 4:3
<mimecar> el parámetro scale parece la causa de tu problema de la imagen
<miguel> que puedo hacer
<mimecar> ver lo que hace ese parámetro
<miguel> donde veo eso?
<mimecar> en Google
<miguel> ok
<miguel> es para cambiar la escala de imagen de salida yo la quise escalar para que cubra la pantalla completa y asi quitar ese error pero siguen igual despues de cada reinicio. con nvidia seting  arreglo el problema pero al iniciar el pc vuelve el fallo
<mimecar> podrías haber comentado que el problema desaparecía con nvidia-settings
<mimecar> aplica la configuración de nvidia-settings al principio
<miguel> como?
<mimecar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310016
<miguel> voy a reiniciar y probar ahora tee cuento
<miguel> no funciona
<mimecar> has puesto el comando para que se ejecute al inicio?
<miguel> lo que a pasado es que se inicia solo navidia setting pero no guarda la configuracion
<miguel> no
<miguel> que comando es?
<mimecar> lo tienes en el enlace que te he puesto
<miguel> perdona
<miguel> esto sigue igual
<mimecar> has añadido el comando al inicio?
<miguel> voy a probar de nuevo
<miguel> si lo e heco al inicio pero no funciona. aun que no se si lo habre hecho bien
<mimecar> pon el comando que estás usando
<miguel> nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<miguel> se puede hacer un script para el inicio?
<mimecar> después de configurar las opciones que quieres, le dices que las escriba en un archivo?¿
<miguel> perdona mi torpeza pero como hago eso del archivo?
<mimecar> en el panel de control de nvidia tienes que tener alguna opción para guardar la configuración
<miguel> si y lo guarda en /etc/X11/xgorg.conf o algo asi
<mimecar> si lo guarda en ese archivo, tiene que cargarlo al principio
<miguel> pues por lo visto no lo hace
<miguel> me guarda la resolucion pero no la proporcion
<mimecar> sólo te permite guardar la configuración en el xorg?
<miguel> no se
<miguel> como lo miro
<mimecar> revisa las opciones que te da nvidia-settings
<miguel> voy
<miguel> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B29vsKxVlw2LNlJzODUwX3lxMkE/edit?usp=sharing
<miguel> un video de las opciones de nvidia setting
<miguel> ese es mi pc
<miguel> bueno esto lo dejo como imposible. pero con el audio del hdmi se puede hacer algo ?
<mimecar> las dos cosas están relacionadas
<miguel> que desastre
<mimecar> has configurado el audio para que salga por la salida hdmi?
<miguel> si
<mimecar> ¿dónde lo has configurado?
<miguel> en ajustes multimedia y en Kmix
<mimecar> en el panel de control de nvidia lo haces?
<miguel> no tengo esa opccion
<miguel> voy a probar una cosa ahora vuelvo
<miguel> todo igual
<miguel> se os ocurre algo mas? si no tendre que cambiar el sistema operativo estoy sin audio y con la pantalla hecha una pena.
<mimecar> con el driver libre tenias audio?
<miguel> no
<mimecar> ya has comprobado que el sonido está activado en alsamixer?
<miguel> si esta  en 00
<mimecar> 00 equivale a sonido apagado
<miguel> apagado es MM
<miguel> creo
<mimecar> volumen 0
<mimecar> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2012/04/28/how-to-fix-nvidia-hdmi-audio-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<miguel> solo me deja poner 2 valores mm y 00
<miguel> y cuando pongo MM dice apagado
<ramrebol> Hola. Cuando abro un archivo se abre en un escritorio distinto al actual (creo que el sistema recuerda en que escritorio estaba abierto la ultima vez que se uso). Alguien sabe como hacer que cuando enciendo un programa este se abra en el escritorio actual, o donde pueden estar esas opciones?
<Xiguanda> /me saluda
<Pacificador> buenas
<Pacificador> alguien por aqui esta acostumbrado a trabajar usando maquinas virtuales?
<Pacificador> me gustaría hacerle algunas dudas que tengo sobre que es mas conveniente a la hora de trabajar usando maquinas virtuales en vez de usar directamente el SO base instalador a ver si me las sabe responder
<TrueNhero> buenas amigos, añadi un disco sata con dos particiones ext4 una de ellas la monta como solo lectura y ni el root puede borrar archivos...
<mimecar> si es sólo lectura nadie escribe
<TrueNhero> mimecar, como se cambian los permisos?
<mimecar> monta la partición como escritura
<mimecar> en las opciones del mount o del fstab
<Amadeus> ¡Buenas!
<Amadeus> ¿Qu
<Amadeus> ¿Qué tal os va por aquí?*
<Amadeus> Nadie activo :D
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte
<Amadeus> ¿Y no existen personas en los canales de soporte?
<mimecar> existen, pero sólo hablan cuando hay dudas
<Amadeus> Pues yo tengo una duda, y la he expuesto xD
<Amadeus> ¿Qué tal os va por aquí?
<mimecar> las dudas tienen que ser de Ubuntu
<mimecar> si no está relacionado con Ubuntu, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Amadeus> Vale, vale. Entonces... ¿cómo puedo configurar el entorno gráfico de ubuntu?
<Amadeus> De manera simple, pero que no sea sólo cambiar el wallpaper o agrandar y empequeñecer el dock
<mimecar> instala Ubuntu Tweak
<Amadeus> Está bien. Muchas gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-22
<fernando219> Alguien sabe del porque de este error? http://i61.tinypic.com/1565nj5.png
<SymfonyMexico> hola a todos
<jabarFed> e
<jabarFed> alquien ?
<SymfonyMexico> ?
<ignacio_> Hola a todos
<ignacio_> Me encuentro en el live usb de Ubuntu 14.04
<ignacio_> Pero no puedo instalarloo
<ignacio_> Estoy esperando como hace 10 minutos en la fase de seleccion de particionado, tras clickear en Continuar en la parte de "Para obtener los mejores.."
<ignacio_> Hace 10 min que estoy esperando que pase a la parte de donde elijo el disco, pero parece que no anda, alguna idea?
<Carlos> hola k tal??
<successus> salud
<Guest21685> hola necesito ayuda no tengo audio por hdmi
<miguel> hola a todos. acabo de instalar otra vez el sistema operativo y aun  no e istalado nada. mimecar soy el de ayer del hdmi y tarjeta nvidia. tengo aun los mismos errores que puedo hacer ahora que esta todo virgen
<mimecar> te pasa lo mismo con el HDMI?
<mimecar> la pantalla mal escalada?
<miguel> si estoy sin  audio y la pantalla no se ajusta al monitor pero ahora es diferente es como si la pantalla no saliese completa
<mimecar> ayer dijiste que con el driver libre te funcionaba bien
<miguel> si pero no guardaba la configuracion y no tenia sonido y era con los privados no con los libres
<mimecar> no, con los libres decías que la pantalla salía bien
<miguel> resulta que aqui en españa no hay mucha gente que instale linux pero ami me gusta pero tengo un hermano un poco mamon que se rie de mi por los problemas que estoy teniendo y no para de decirme que instale windows y aunque yo no quiero aveces lo pienso. lo estoy pasando mal
<miguel> pues lo diria mal
<mimecar> que en España no se instala linux?
<miguel> casi nadie
<mimecar> lo diras tu
<miguel> yo soy un bicho raro
<miguel> el 85% son win
<mimecar> el 85 % de los que te juntas
<miguel> bueno si
<miguel> yo no conozco nadie personalmente que tenga linux
<miguel> e apostado fuerte comprandome un pedazo pc para linux compre grafica nvidia porque me dijeron que eran mejor por los driver y ahora me siento engañado
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿te has preocupado de ver el soporte antes de comprarlo?
<miguel> si
<mimecar> ¿pone que está soportada al 100 % en Ubuntu 14.04?
<miguel> hasta ese punto no ellegado pero no es justo que hagan las cosas a medias
<mimecar> ¿quién hace las cosas a medias?
<miguel> los que hacen los driver
<mimecar> pon el modelo de tu tarjeta
<mimecar> y la página donde has visto que está soportada
<miguel> gygabyte geforce  gtx 750 ti
<mimecar> prepara un live usb con ubuntu y deja vaios GB para almacenamiento permanente
<mimecar> me parece que te has comprado una tarjeta bastante nueva
<miguel> tengo uno de 8 bg ese es valido?
<mimecar> necesitarás más para hacer las pruebas sobre el USB
<miguel> me e descargado unos driver de su pagina pero aun no los e instalado
<mimecar> prepara un USB para trabajar
<miguel> ese es el mas grande que tengo
<mimecar> es mejor que consigas uno más grande para las pruebas
<miguel> http://www.nvidia.es/download/driverResults.aspx/76345/es
<mimecar> el último driver beta para tu modelo es 340.17
<miguel> crees que esos driver me daran problemas si los instalo?
<miguel> si correcto ese es
<miguel> lo intale en el otro sistema y me dio esos fallos
<mimecar> busca antes si hay incompatibilidades con ubuntu
<mimecar> fallos no
<mimecar> usas xrandr scale siguiendo un foro
<mimecar> si inicias el centro de control de nvidia se pone bien la imagen
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que un driver falle
<mimecar> sino que tienes que aplicar la configurración de nvidia al principio
<miguel> si pero no guarda los cambios
<mimecar> eso no es un fallo
<mimecar> consigue que guarde los cambios
<miguel> ahora mismo este sistema esta virgen aun no e instalado nada
<miguel> puedo hacer algo ?
<mimecar> o configuras el driver libre o pones el privativo
<miguel> reinstale en el otro sistema nvidia-setings y se perdieron muchas opciones
<mimecar> qué opciones?
<miguel> todas las que te mande en el video de ayer. solo me salian 2 opciones de guardado   con menos configuraciones
<mimecar> instalaste nvidia-settings sin actualizar el driver?
<miguel> tenia nvidia-setingns funcionando bien lo reinstale y perdio muchas opciones de configuracion
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo reinstalaste?
<miguel> con comandos de una pagina web
<mimecar> pon los comandos en pastebin
<mimecar> entiendes lo que hacen los comandos o los pones directamente?
<miguel> algunas veces los entiendo jejeje. ahora ya no se de donde los saque porque este sistemas estatotalmente nuevo
<mimecar> pon primero todas las actualizaciones del sistema y reinicia el equipo
<miguel> ok voy. gracias por tu paciencia
<mimecar> tienes una tarjeta demasiado moderna para los drivers que hay ahora
<miguel> ya estoy actualizado y reiniciado
<mimecar> sigue el mismo comportamiento?
<miguel> si
<mimecar> pon el último driver beta de nvidia
<miguel> vale. me aconsejas alguna pagina para copiar los comandos o los busco?
<mimecar> la oficial de Nvidia
<mimecar> o una que tenga un PPA con los drivers oficiales
<miguel> voy a ver
<miguel> me sale un archivo para descargar
<miguel> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.17.run
<miguel> eso es lo que me e descargado
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la página que te da el archivo
<miguel> http://www.nvidia.es/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.17/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.17.run&lang=es&type=geforcem
<mimecar> ok, instala el driver
<miguel> voy
<mimecar> tengo que salir, estaré luego
<miguel> me dice que lo ejecute como root
<miguel> me da error
<miguel> ok avisame cuando estes por aqui estare pendiente
<mimecar> ejecutalo como root
<miguel> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<miguel>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<miguel>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<miguel>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<miguel> len propiedades e marcado la casilla de es ejecutable
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<miguel> estoy instalando los codec
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<successus> salud
<manue> buenas tardes
<manue> tengo un problema, cuando inicio ubuntu (ubuntu 14.04 - escritorio KDE 64 bits), me aperece un error, pero no me dice cual es y solo me da dos opciones, reportar y cancelar, ¿donde puedo mirar que error es?
<miguel> mimecar creo que se donde esta el problema
<miguel> tengo 2 tipos de driver
<miguel> originales de nvidia 340.17
<miguel> y
<miguel> nouveau
<miguel> siempre elijo los de nvidia pero nunca llegan a cargarse
<miguel> solo carga los nouveau esos
<miguel> como puedo hacer para cargar los navidia?
<miguel> tambien e leido algo de activar unos modulos del kernel pero eso lo veo muy complicado para mi
<miguel> llevo 4 dias con el problema
<miguel> e visto este tutorial que parece bueno me aconsejas que lo siga?
<miguel> http://libuntu.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/instalar-manualmente-el-driver-grafico-nvidia-en-ubuntu-linux/
 * x-mint  b.tardes !?
<greck> tardes
<miguel> ahora tengo otro problema y es que instale los driver  nvidia pero las letras son minusculas no puedo ni leerlas
<miguel> por que la configuracion en otra pantalla me va perfecta?
<Xiguanda> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-15
<apinchimundo> Hola alguien sabe de algun VPN para ubuntu?
<apinchimundo> gratis
<GridCube> buscasete en el USC?
<apinchimundo> si pero los que estan no me sirven ya que son de paga
<BUITRE> alguien por aca?
<BUITRE> hooollllaaaaa; hay alguna persona alla afuera?
<BUITRE> gridcube .. eres tu el bueno de este lugar<<<<<<<'
<BUITRE> ole!
<Tiffon> nas
<DELLtra> kurama10,  o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-16
<usrmaquina> hola
<Cresus> o/ usrmaquina
<xerox_> #list
<xerox_> !list
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
<terrateniente> hola
<terrateniente> como estan?
 * merrick  buenas
<ricard> hay mucha diferencia en el funcionamiento del pc con ramm a 1400mhz en vez de 1600mhz??
<Jordissi> hola, alguien sabe por que no me van los botones de funciones de brillo???
<ivedci89> exit
<ricard> se nota mucho en el pc de ir a 1400mhz de ram o a 1600mhz de ram??
<ricard> digo si se nota mucho en el rendimiento del pc
<ricard> la memoria es de 1600 mhz pero la placa solo detecta 1400mhz
<ricard> se nota mucho el rendimiento del pc o no??
<ricard> alguien que me responda porfavor
<ricard> merrik:se nota mucho en el rendimiento del pc de tener 1400mhz de ram a tener 1600mhz de ram
<ricard> la memoria que tengo es de 1600 pero la placa solo detecta 1400
<ricard> merrik:tu que crees??
<ricard> que pasa merrik con lo gentil que siempre eres
<ricard> Merrick:que opinas se nota mucho en la computadora de 1400mhz de ram a 1600mhz de ram??
<ricard> merrick:hola?
<ricard> nadie es capaz de responderme?
<GridCube> ricard: te respondimos eso un millon de veces
<GridCube> NO NO SE NOTA
<ricard> gracias gridCude entonces crees que no se nota no?
<ricard> es que he conseguido subir de 1333 a 1400mhz
<GridCube> no
<ricard> actualizando la bios
<ricard> como me dijiste que era para escribir el nombre de alguien con solo dos letras?
<ricard> GridCude:no,de no se nota verdad?
<ricard> perdon GridCube
<GridCube> ricard: apretando tab
<GridCube> ricard: no se nota, ya te lo dijimos mil veces
<GridCube> no se nota
<ricard> gridCube gracias de nuevo y perdona que sea tan pesado pero es que estoy machacando al de la tienda y si no me da una solucion me quedo mas tranquilo sabiendo que no afecta
<ricard> que tengo que apretar tab y  que mas?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> !tab
<kubot> Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<GridCube> es autocompletar ricard
<GridCube> podes usarlo en todo el sistema
<GridCube> pones las primeras letras y apretas tab
<GridCube> e intenta completar
<GridCube> es lo mas basico del munco
<ricard> GridCube, ahora me a salido gracias
<GridCube> mmhm
<ricard> GridCube, bueno os dejo y gracias de nuevo por tu amabilidad,aunque ya se que aveces soy un poco plasta
<ricard> hasta luego a todos/as
<apinchimundo> Hola alguien sabe de algun buen programa para programar los archivos .class
<mimecar> ¿quieres editar aplicaciones de Java compiladas?
<chulis> en la version 15.04 no es posible hibernar?
<chulis> no me da esa opcion solo apagar suspender
<mimecar> ¿has creado una partición de swap?
<successus> salud o/
<chulis> claro tego swap
<chulis> siempre la hetenidp
<chulis> perdon que tardara en contestar pero no me habia dado cuenta
<n-iCe> hola
<mimecar> del mismo tamaño que la RAM chulis ?
<n-iCe> Hellow
<chulis> bufff ya no recuerdo lo hice en navidades
<chulis> pero me suena que le puse bastante
<mimecar> compruebalo
<chulis> 7.5 gb de swap
<chulis> 4 gb de ream
<mimecar> debería funcionarte
<mimecar> comprueba que la swap está activada
<n-iCe> qué problema hay
<chulis> que no me da la opcion de hibernar solo apagar o suspender
<chulis> sudo pm-hibernate con esto si hiberna pero es una lata tener que haerlo asi
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<david__> Hola gente, como andan hoy?.
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-17
 * merrick  Buenos días
<filisko_> buenas
<filisko_> por qué cuando cambio de Radiant-Mate
<filisko_> el tema
<filisko_> a otro
<filisko_> se quita por ejemplo el gtk
<filisko> por qué cuando cambio de apariencia en ubuntu mate, se quita el gtk de synaptic o el applet network manager?
<ricard> hola,tengo instalado un pen drive y para que me lo lea y me deje grabar cosas en el he tenido que hacer una particion,me sale un icono que pone scd pero me dice que para montarlo tengo que tener permiso root para /dev/sdc/mnt/sdc
<ricard> eso me lo dice en dispositivos en el lanzador no me deja hacer nada
<ricard> que puedo hacer??
<ricard> y en discos no me sale reflejado
<ricard> solo en dispositivos
<ricard> nadie sabe nada del tema?
<ricard> hola?
<ricard> algun alma caritativa
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, \o
<ricard> que es \o
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, un saludo
<ricard> sabes algo de lo que he comentado del pendrive
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, recien ingrese comentame a ver si puedo ayudarte
<ricard> tengo instalado un pendrive y he tenido que hacer una particion para que pueda grabar cosas en el ,y en dipositivos me sale un dipositivo llamado sdc que cuando intento abrirlo me dice que no se puede montar que necesito permiso root /dev/sdc/mnt/sdc,sabes a que puede ser debido??
<ricard> y en discos no me sale reflejado sdc
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, proba con sudo fdisk -l
<Div_By_Zer0> a ver que te tira
<ricard> me tira esto:isco /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<ricard> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 121601 cilindros, 1953525168 sectores en total
<ricard> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<ricard> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<ricard> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, no te sale una tabla con las particiones?
<ricard> como es para hacer un pastebin?
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, pastebin.com?
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, https://lapertenencia.wordpress.com/2012/11/01/montar-y-desmontar-unidades-por-consola/
<herrkin> saludos amigos de la comunidad de ubuntu-es, tengo un problema desde hace una semana con unos modems huaweii, cuando conecto los modems en dmesg me aparecen 3 ttyUSB por cada uno de ellos pero cuando los busco en /dev/ no existen, solo hay un archivo huawei_mobile que no es accesible cmo puerto. alguien me puede ayudar con esto?
<herrkin> lo curioso es que uno de ellos funcionaba pero al instalar el otro no pude accesar a ninguno de los dos luego
<herrkin> antes si me aparecian los ttyUSB
<ricard> esta es la pagina donde esta el pastebin:http://pastebin.com/yXjRjvUF
<ernalve> buenas, tengo un problema: utilizo ubuntu 14.04 y desinstalé Unity para probar el escritorio Mate, porque escuché que sería más ágil. Pero mientras se instalaba mate, presioné alt-tab y la sesión se cerró. Desde entonces, no puedo loguearme con mi usuario y contraseña, ya que dice que mi contraseña es incorrecta. ¿Qué puedo hacer para recuperar mi
<ernalve> querido ubuntu?
<ricard> div_by_zer0:que me opinas
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, yo haria sudo mkdir /media/pendrive
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, sudo mount -t vfat /media/sdc1 /media/pendrive
<Div_By_Zer0> ernalve, crea otro usuario seria una opcion
<ernalve> ok, reinicio y pruebo esa opción. es que ahora estoy en windows para tratar de resolver el problema. pruebo y les cuento
<ricard> el primero me dice que el archivo ya existe, y el segundo el dispositivo especial /media/sdc1 no existe
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, me equivoque perdon
<Div_By_Zer0> por las dudas
<Div_By_Zer0> sudo umount /media/pendrive
<ricard> tranquilo
<Div_By_Zer0> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/pendrive
<ricard> el segundo sudo no hace nada
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, cual de los ?
<ricard> que hago lo dejo como lo tengo e ignoro lo de sdc en dispositivos
<ricard> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/pendrive
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, ahora
<Div_By_Zer0> cd /media/pendrive
<Div_By_Zer0> ls
<Div_By_Zer0> a ver que te muestra
<ricard> esta es la pagina del pastebin:http://pastebin.com/3xRkZ5BY
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, ahi esta montado
<Div_By_Zer0> salen todos los archivos de tu pendriver
<ricard> entonces ignoro lo de sdc en dispositivos ya que en discos no me sale
<ricard> y utolizo el pendrive como hasta ahora?
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, como mas te guste... es raro que no te lo monte automaticamente...
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, antes de retirar tu pendrive
<Div_By_Zer0> sudo umount /media/pendrive
<ricard> no si montarlo con la particion echa lo monta automaticamente pero lo raro es que en dispositivos y en la barra de lanzadores me sale un sdc
<ricard> porque?
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, ni idea...
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, sdc
<Div_By_Zer0> es la raiz de tu pendriver
<Div_By_Zer0> sdc1 es la particion creada
<ricard> porque sudo umount /media/pendrive
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, para poder extraer tu pendrive de forma segura...
<ricard> luego cuando lo ponga se leera igual?
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, nop... eso que hicimos seria la forma manual
<ricard> entonces lo quito normalmente que luego me lo lee bien deacuerdo?
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, proba...
<ricard> lo he quitado y lo he vuelto a poner y me lo lee bien
<Div_By_Zer0> cool
<ricard> gracias por tu paciencia hasta luego
<ricard> adios a todos/as
<Div_By_Zer0> ricard, \o
<ricard> Div_By_Zer0 gracias
<ernalve> Hola, me comuniqué antes por este problema. Lo reitero: quise reemplazar el escritorio Unity con Mate, pero después de haber desinstalado Unity y mientras instalaba Mate se cerró mi sesión de usuario y no he podido volver a ingresar. Tengo Ubuntu 14 y los códigos que seguí fueron estos para desinstalar unity http://blog.desdelinux.net/eliminar-unit
<ernalve> y-e-instalar-mate-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-10/
<ernalve> y estos otros para instalar Mate http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<ernalve> Ahora cada vez que prendo la laptop, Ubuntu muestra la pantalla de inicio de sesión y cuando escribo mi contraseña dice que el intento de inicio de sesión ha fallado. Tampoco puedo entrar como invitado. ¿Qué me sugieren?
<ernalve> holaaaaaa
<MrTulias> Yo no controlo del tema, pero se me ocurre que podrías arrancar sin el entorno gráfico (creo que es el modo seguro o algo así) e intentar instalar el escritorio entonces
<ernalve> podría probar, sabés cómo entrar al modo seguro?
<MrTulias> En el 'recovery mode', una de las opciones. Igual es sesión monousuario, no recuerdo
<MrTulias> Pero hay una en la que arrancas sin entorno gráfico (lo que borraste)
<MrTulias> Según el grub que tengas te saldrá el listado de kernels (generic y recovery de cada uno) u 'opciones avanzadas, en la que te aparece el listado
<ernalve> bien, he explorado por ahí, pero no he logrado avances. intentaré otra vez y te cuento
<MrTulias> Ok, pero como dije no controlo apenas
<MrTulias> suerte
<successus> salud o/
<santuxcho> buenas
<santuxcho> Nuevos canales en español #freecad-es y #librecad-es
<santuxcho> para los usuarios de esas app
<Maca> hola?
<Maca> necesito ayuda, alguien que quiera cooperar?
<kurama10> Maca: suelta la pregunta
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Maca> okk, soy una despistada con el tema "tecnología", para qué fin es este chat? sólo entre por curiosidad y me tope con esto.
<guampa> es para consultas sobre Ubuntu
<Maca> qué es obuntu?
<guampa> un sistema operativo
<guampa> como lo es Windows, por ejemplo
<Maca> sí, si eso entiendo.
<Maca> es lo que sería huayra, no?
<guampa> huayra es otro sistema operativo, tiene en comun con Ubuntu que ambos usan el mismo kernel (Linux) y muchas otros programas tambien en comun
<guampa> pero son dos sistemas distintos
<Maca> ahh, bueno...y este chat tiene la finalidad de ayudar con programación y esas cosas, no?
<guampa> no, solo con Ubuntu
<guampa> para cosas generales de tecnologia, o no tecnologia, o charla general usamos #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Maca> ahhh, gracias guampa. Igual...mucho acá no encajo, ya veré como desinstalar el chat no le veo uso! Gracias por la ayuda.
<guampa> x nada Maca
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-18
<danes> buenas acabo de instalar ubuntu server en una laptop que no utilizo y lo pienso usar para conectar un hdd y hacerlo en nas. Mi problema es que la pc se va a standby cuando cierro la pantalla. No tengo el gui instalado por que pienso correrlo con ssh remotamente. Hay forma de evitar el standby desde la terminal?
<ivedci89> danes:
<danes> ivedci89: si?
<danes> alguna idea? sin instalar el gui
<ivedci89> yo en tu lugar iria por el camino siguiente, ver cómo se llama el programa que en una sesion grafica configura qué hacer al cerrar la tapa... para averiguar asi, qué archivos de configuracion toca.
<ivedci89> si esto se complica mucho, investigo con ACPI o una aplicacion similar (recuerdo de una con un nombre similar a power) que puede configurar esas cosas.
<ivedci89> si nada de esto me da resultado, entonces elimino el iman fisico que tiene el laptop
<danes> jeje, tal vez lo mas sencillo sea lo del iman :)
<ivedci89> mmm y si
<danes> o de plano jamas cerrar la tapa
<ivedci89> normalmente en la tapa hay un imancito que es detectado por un microrelay o algo asi en la base
<danes> esa es buena idea
<danes> o poner una plaquita de aluminio o cobre, creo que eso impide el campo magnetico pero puedo estar equivocado
<ivedci89> nono... hierro
<ivedci89> hierro dulce
<ivedci89> chapita sisi
<ivedci89> pero no... deberia ser bastante gruesa la chapita... asi que quita el iman...
<ivedci89> espera...................
<ivedci89> https://www.google.com.ar/?gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&safe=off&q=opciones+de+energia+desde+terminal
<ivedci89> https://www.google.com.ar/?gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&safe=off&q=energia+cerrar+tapa+suspender+terminal+-microsoft+-windows
<danes> Al cerrar la tapa del portátil, se ejecuta el archivo /etc/acpi/lid.sh.
<danes> excelente, mil gracias
<ivedci89> genial... por las dudas: https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/power-closelid.html.es
<ivedci89> :( no tengo ese archivo
<Lopulus> hola que complemento me recomiendan para firefox para evitar la publicidad
<guampa> adblock plus
<Lopulus> gracias
<userubuntu> hola
<userubuntu> alguien conoce una forma de recuperar el grub despues de instalar win_
<userubuntu> hola alguien sabe como recuperar el grub_
<userubuntu> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<userubuntu> Installing for i386-pc platform. device node not found
<veritoo> Hola alguien que pueda ayudarme con una impresora
<veritoo> hay alguien?
<veritoo> Hola! :D
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-19
<filisko> qué tengo que instalar
<filisko> ese programa que tiene de nombre 'Compartición de escritorio'
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<reepeecheep> hi
<lucero> hola a todos no me funciona el sonido en mi sistema ,pueden ayudarme ,acabo de instalar pavucontrol
<lucero> hola
<lucero> por favor necesito ayuda con esto
<dalacin> hola , para ubuntu hay alguna aplicación que aglomere muchas utilidades de seguridad de configuracion antihacker de forma autómatica y con información que incluya un monitor de rendimiento con las temperaturas de la gpu , cpu, placa madre etc
<dalacin> Si alguien ha usado advance system care entendera lo que digo
<dalacin> Por ejemplo en advace siystem care tiene una opcion de refuerzo del sistema en donde refuerza la seguridad del sistema para evitar ser hackeado por troyanos entre otras cosas te corta los servicios telnet , de asistencia remota de comparticion de discos etc etc
<dalacin> Si instalas ubuntu sin una herramienta que todo lo haga y todo lo sepa no puedes estar del todo seguro de si tu ubuntu en seguridad y en velocidad esta bien configurado
<lucero> hola necesito ayuda please,no tengo sonido
<dalacin> Tener una herramienta todo en una que te refuerce la configuracion de seguridad y te acelere la pc  en un click , eso está muy bien ¿ ubuntu no tiene nada parecido?
<dalacin> busca en los repos poniendo sound y desscargate un gestor de sonido que sea capaz de habilitar e hw en sonido de tu pc
<lucero> dalacin, tengo instalado alsamixer ,con eso no es suficiente?
<dalacin> has mirado en la configuracion avanzada  de esa app
<dalacin> ?
<lucero> dalacin, no
<dalacin> echale un vistazo y tantea a ver si te sale el sound
<lucero> dalacin, config avanzada= audio interno ,perfil estereo analogico duplex
<dalacin> si no te sale busca en google el comando odioso de consola para restaurar la configuracion de sonido por defecto en ubuntu  yo no me se el comando ni me lo aprenderia tampoco  tanto parametro
<lucero> dalacin, uso lubuntu ,tiene algo que ver?
<lucero> dalacin, no se de que forma buscar eso en google
<dalacin> si buscale en los repos los apples correspondientes a tu escritorio  creo que eran lx o busca los de xfce que tambien te pueden servir  , algunos son compatibles en sound
<lucero> dalacin, hmmm podrias enviarme ese link ,la verdad no estoy familiarizado con lubuntu y estoy hecho un verdadero lio
<dalacin> en los repos o  usando sinaptics o como mejor se llame buscas apples xfce o apples lx  o aples sound lx o apples sound xfce prueba de eso se trata esto no es windows por desgracia el next + next no el milagro de ubuntu
<dalacin> no es el milagro de ubuntu
<dalacin> ***
<dalacin> has mirado si en la cajita de apples de la barra de lxd  tienes algun apple sound  escondido ?
<dalacin> lucero si el faro de ubuntu no te ilumina lo suficiente para solucionarle problemas básico lo mejor siempre será windows 10 el que todo lo puede y todo lo hace o casi te lo hace..., recuerda.,
<lucero> dalacin, windows 10?
<lucero> dalacin, pues te podria enviar captura ,yo lo veo todo correcto
<dalacin> lucero aprovecha  que es gratis un windows 10 por fin free los de microsoft han entrado en lokura aprovecha ahora que están muy tiernos con los users
<lucero> dalacin, ??
<dalacin> al final lo solucionastes ?
<dalacin> tu teclado tiene teclas para el sound??
<lucero> dalacin, estoy siguiendo las instrucciones de este link a ver si funciona....voy a reiniciar aora vuelvo
<dalacin> buena suerte y que ubuntu no te abandone como a un desodotrante
<lucero> bueno el problema del sonido por fin esta solucionado
<lucero> ahora quisiera saber si alguien de ustedes usa hexchat
<lucero> mi lector de cdrom no funciona ..he de editar alguna linea para ello en el archivo etc/fstab?
<lucero> disculpen este es mi archivo fstab: https://bpaste.net/show/777509308500
<lucero> estoy siguiendo este link y me he dado cuenta de que me faltaban esas dos lineas en el archivo fwstab pero aun asi sigue sin funcionar mi lectora
<lucero> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/704651/Problema-en-lubuntu-no-andan-las-lectoras.html
<lucero> este es mi anterior archivo fstab : https://bpaste.net/show/777509308500 y ahora ha quedado asi: https://bpaste.net/show/1a79054205ce
<lucero> que estoy haciendo mal?
<successus> salud o/
<lucero> por favor ayuda please
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> responden dudas de comandos de terminal no específicos de ubuntu?
<Jakeukalane> me gustaría quitar un elemento de una búsqueda
<Jakeukalane> es decir, si hago
<Jakeukalane> locate -i  .xcf
<Jakeukalane> poder agregar un parámetro para que si aparece .7z en el archivo, no lo muestre
<Jakeukalane> hay algo para hacer eso?
<Jakeukalane> sé que existe grep para hacer lo contrario
<Jakeukalane> !
<juacom99> wenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-20
<BUITRE> hola
<BUITRE> se ha preguntado alguno de ustedes ¿porque los virus no afectan su ubuntu o linuz?
<BUITRE> uk
 * merrick  saluda
<javistacruz> hola a todos
<mimecar> hola javistacruz
<ricard> hola tengo una pregunta si el modulo de ram no soporta xmp es normal que xmp no me salga reflejado en la bios??
<ricard> alguien sabe de lo que hablo?
<mimecar> tu mismo tienes la respuesta en la pregunta
<mimecar> ¿qué quieres hacer ajustando los tiempos de la memoria RAM?
<ricard> cual es?MIMECAR
<ricard> QUE SUBA LA FRECUENCIA DE 1400 A 1600MHZ
<mimecar> no hace falta que grites
<ricard> perdon
<ricard> me he confundido de boton
<mimecar> pasaste por la tienda a preguntar las dudas con la placa base y la RAM?
<ricard> si pero lo que quiero saber es si es normal que si la memoria no soporta xmp no salga reflejado el xmp en la bios?
<ricard> si le regunte me lo esta mirando
<mimecar> no te aparece o está desactivado
<ricard> no no me aparece
<mimecar> seguramente la "operación" se apicará a todos los sims de la RAM
<mimecar> si no te aparece puede ser que tu placa base no lo admita
<ricard> si en espicificaciones pone que si lo admite
<mimecar> si lo admite, será la RAM la que no lo permite
<mimecar> lee el manual de la placa
<ricard> deacuerdo eso hare gracias mimecar
<ricard> hasta luego voy a bajarme un manual de la web
<ricard> adios a todos/as
<ricard> mimecar, me pone que si azepta xmp,pero que consulte la QVL de la memoria lista de vendedores cualificados
<mimecar> la RAM admite esa función?
<ricard> no porque no sale en la QLV
<mimecar> entonces poco puedes hacer
<ricard> sera eso no porque no me sale en la bios?
<mimecar> podría ser
<ricard> gracias mimecar te dejo que mji madre me llama
<ricard> adios /o
<niko__> hola
<niko__> ??
<niko__> hola??
<mimecar> no hace falta repetir
<niko__> instale el chat por si alguien puede ayudarme en linux
<niko__> tengo poco tiempo en el sistema
<niko__> mas que nada si alguien save de
<niko__> xampp
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<niko__> mira lo instale lo aranco por terminal y todo pero no me carga los estilos css ni las imagenes
<mimecar> ¿has metido el contenido en la carpeta que espera XAMPP?
<niko__> htdoc ??
<mimecar> en la misma carpeta que tienes el archivo de ejemplo
<niko__> si esta hay si solo me carga el html sin imagens ni nada
<mimecar> ¿los recursos están en la misma carpeta?
<niko__> sii el estilo y todo
<mimecar> el código HTML / PHP es correcto?
<niko__> la abro con el navegador y nada cero problema con los estilos y todo
<mimecar> tienes que abrirlo en la URL de localhost
<niko__>  abro xampp y muere
<niko__> localhost/paginaweb
<mimecar> revisa los errores en el navegador Web
<niko__> mmm eso puede ser lo are
<niko__>  gracias
<niko__> volvere si no funciona
<niko__> gracias  otra vez
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-21
<debian_linux> hola a tod
<debian_linux> shola  a todos
<ricard> si en las especificaciones de la placa base me sale que acepta xmp esw normal que no me salga en la bios si no tengo una memoria ram xmp??
<ricard> algun entendido?
<ricard> si en las especificaciones de la placa base me sale que acepta xmp esw normal que no me salga en la bios si no tengo una memoria ram xmp??
<ricard> ayuda porfavor
<ricard> nadie lo sabe?
<ricard> puede ser que nadie sepa nada?
<ricard> guampa, tu no sabes nada?
<ricard> hola?????
<ricard> m4v: tu sabes si8 es posible que como la memoria ram no soporta xmp no me salga la opcion xmp reflejada en la bios??
<ricard> m4v, que opinas?
<ricard> algun otro canal donde me puedan responder?
<ricard> aunque no entiendo porque nadie me responde
<ricard> tan dificil es la pregunta?
<ricard> porque no se muestra xmp en la bios puede ser por la ram?
<ricard> sencilla no?
<ricard> gracias compañeros
<ricard> QUE PASA AQUI RESPONDE ALGUIEN O NO
<guampa> ricard: nadie sabe tal vez, nadie tiene tampoco la obligacion de responderte asi que tranquilo
<guampa> si queres hacer reclamos hacelos donde pagues, aca no
<ricard> es que es simple la pregunta creo yo
<guampa> no importa si es simple o no
<guampa> nadie tiene ninguna obligacion contigo aca
<ricard> ya lo  se pero tampoco cuesta tanto responder a una pregunta simple
<guampa> y yo ya te dije que no importa
<ricard> entonces tu no sabes nada?
<guampa> la verdad, no tengo ganas ni de mirar la pregunta
<guampa> la gente que no muestra respeto no me genera ganas de ayudar
<guampa> asi que personalmente no cuentes conmigo
<ricard> en que he faltado al respeto?
<guampa> en demandar cosas a los gritos como si te debiera la gente algo
<ricard> no queria gritar lo que sin querer he apretado bloqueo mayusculas
<ricard> no me gustaria que por un fallo mio mte enfadaras conmigo
<guampa> no se trata de enfados man, ubicate nomas con la gente
<guampa> fuera
<guampa> me voy
<guampa> o/
<ricard> con la de vezes que me has ayudado
<ricard> ya te he dicho que ha sido un error de teclado no queria gritar a nadie
<ricard> lo siento si te he molestado me perdonas?
<ricard> guampa, me perdonas?
<ricard> guampa, no vas a perdonarme?
<ricard> y el resto del chat?
<ricard> a sido una confusion yo no queria gritar a nadie me he equivocado de boton
<ricard> adios a todos/as que pasen una buena tarde
<ricard_> como es que en el canal harware me dice cannot send to chanel
<ricard_> alguien sabe si la memoria ram no tiene xmp,puede ser por eso que no salga reflejada la xmp en la bios??
<ricard_> GridCube, que opinas?
<GridCube> ni idea
<ricard_> gracias
<ricard_> alguien tiene alguna idea?
<ricard_> merrick_, tu tienes alguna idea?
<ricard_> merrick_, estas mosca?
<successus> salud o/
<apinchimundo> Hola amigos alguien sabe como configurar el problema de la sincronizacion de iphone con ubuntu
<apinchimundo> Hola alguien sabe porque no puedo sincronizar mi iphone con ubuntu
<Yavi> hola
<Yavi> ya supe como solucionar mi problema :P
<Yavi> http://elblogdeliher.com/como-instalar-las-guest-additions-en-maquina-virtual-de-ubuntu/
<apinchimundo> alguien sabe configurar el gtkpod
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<blackangelpr> exito y felicidades
<Ahh_> Ubuntu??}
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-20
<sirix> buenas noches
<george2002> hola gente
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Anteayer instalé tvtime para ver si podía capturar bien la tele... no lo usé nada.
<MarioMey> El tema es que, cuando se instaló, instaló también un montón de paquetes. Con miedo, le dí que sí. Ahora, si lo quiero desinstalar, no me dice nada de los otros paquetes.
<MarioMey> ¿Van a quedar ahí, sueltos?
<MarioMey> ¿O después van a aparecer como "ya no se necesitan"?
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-21
<guampa> MarioMey: los paquetes que se instalaron automaticamente se marcaron como tales, y deberian poderse eliminar con apt-get autoremove
<guampa> podes agregar --purge para eliminar configuraciones de esos paquetes al purgar
<MarioMey> Ah, genial.
<MarioMey> Ahí aparecieron en la lista.
<MarioMey> Ahora los voy a sacar.
<MarioMey> Desde la consola lo pude ver.
<MarioMey> apt no iba a desterrar apt-get?
<MarioMey> Siguen siendo dos comandos .... y apt no tiene "autoremove"
<Artemis3> MarioMey, usa apt-get autoremove. tvtime es para video y televisión analógica.
<Artemis3> para VER video, nada de grabar que yo sepa.
<MarioMey> Artemis3: Hay un tutorial en Taringa que habla de un capturador que se usa en conjunto con ese. Pero no lo terminé de probar.
<SonikkuAmerica> use [ apt autoremove ] .
<MarioMey> Un capturador de pantalla.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ha preferido [ apt ] > [ apt-get ]
<Artemis3> eso debe ser muy forma de hacerlo... supongo que un capturador de escritorio o algo asi
<Artemis3> mala
<MarioMey> SonikkuAmerica: mario@circo3d:~$ sudo apt autoremove
<MarioMey> [sudo] password for mario:
<MarioMey> E: Operación inválida: autoremove
<MarioMey> SonikkuAmerica: no tiene esa opción.
<Artemis3> ya deja la necedad y usa apt-get, el hecho de que hay apt no significa que debas usarlo
<SonikkuAmerica> MarioMey: Cual version?
<MarioMey> Ubuntu-Mate 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> 14.04 tiene la funcionalidad [ apt ] ...
<MarioMey> Artemis3: lo pregunté porque había leído que apt iba a reemplazar a apt-get... haciendo lo mismo. O sea, sólo el nombre cambiaba... pero no hace lo mismo.
<MarioMey> Sí, SonikkuAmerica, yo uso apt.
<MarioMey> Pero  para autoremove tengo que usar apt-get.
<Artemis3> no hace lo mismo
<MarioMey> Ah.
<Artemis3> y cuando lo hace los comandos no siempre son identicos
<Artemis3> y la version de apt importa mucho
<Artemis3> 1.0 vs 1.1 (jessie etc)
<Artemis3> mejor no usarlo hasta otro momento... tal vez el del 16.04
<MarioMey> man apt y man apt-get, al final, dicen "APT 1.0.1ubuntu2"
<Artemis3> si el viejo
<Artemis3> en fin
<MarioMey> Sí.
<Artemis3> tienes apt-get
<MarioMey> Sí.
<MarioMey> "Úsalo"
<Artemis3> por cierto las rayitas de colores se pueden hacer con apt-get es una configuración de apt
<Artemis3> pero eso es otro tema
<SonikkuAmerica> Bienvenidos nahuel_
<nahuel_> gracias
<SonikkuAmerica> Que clase de problema tienes?
<nahuel_> Artemis3, me ayudo a instalar la version correcta de mate y la verdad que es muy estable e ideal para mi sistema, estoy muy agradecido, simplemente encuentro un par errores para consultar
<nahuel_> algunas webs aparecen en codigo directamente, no se porque
<nahuel_> puedo mostrar una captura
<Artemis3> que navegador?
<nahuel_> https://imagebin.ca/v/2lN2JTLAkjxh
<nahuel_> firefox
<nahuel_> trato de abrir una pagina y sucede esto
<nahuel_> ....
<Artemis3> lamento informarte que eso no es un problema del navegador o de ubuntu mate
<Artemis3> porque me pasa exactamente lo mismo
<Artemis3> con varios navegadores
<Artemis3> y no es un problema de wordpress: https://elsoftwarelibreblog.wordpress.com/
<Artemis3> quien sea dueño de ese azafran debe corregir el problema
<nahuel_> me quedo mas tranquilo
<nahuel_> crei que era un tema de mate
<nahuel_> que no ha falladoen ningun momento
<nahuel_> mil gracias por la aclaracion
<Artemis3> no es la página que tiene un error
<nahuel_> genial
<Artemis3> Error Table '.\azafran_com_ar_web\wp_posts' is marked as crashed and should be repaired de la base de datos de WordPress para la consulta SELECT DISTINCT p.ID
<nahuel_> perfecto
<nahuel_> nuvamente gracias, siempre me ayudan , son una gran comunidad. buenas noches
<Artemis3> bueno
<sirix> buenas noches
<rhul> Buen dia, algun compañero mas avanzado, que me ayude en como buscar ayuda con problemas de montaje de disco
<ghytr> no soy experto pero cual es el problema?
<rhul> Muchas gracias ghytr, mira tengo una vieja laptop eeePC como servidor para procesos largos, estoy borrando un disco de 500GB, por lo que no quiero reiniciarla por el momento, pero pero tambien tengo un disco externo con fuente externa que uso para almacenar archivos, hubo un apagón y el disco con fuente externa se apago.. ahora cuando trato de volverlo a montar no hace nada.. ni con la opcion de mount -v muestra nada, pero no monta nada..
<ghytr> rhul, no aparece en el gestor de archivos?
<ghytr> fdisk -l
<rhul> es ubuntu server
<ghytr> rhul tu disco duro esta conectado con usb?
<rhul> rreyes@render00:/media$ sudo fdisk -l
<rhul> Disk /dev/sda: 3.7 GiB, 4001292288 bytes, 7815024 sectors
<rhul> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<rhul> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<rhul> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ghytr> ok
<ghytr> normalmente debe aparecer /dev/sdb
<rhul> si cambio luego que apagon
<rhul> lo monte en /dev/sdb, luego el apagon y ahora aparece en /dev/sde
<ghytr> rhul, /dev/sde1 o 2?
<rhul> la cosa es que no se como buscar ese escenario en google..
<ghytr> mount /dev/sdex /USB
<rhul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17631381/
<rhul> No muestra ningun error
<rhul> ni el dmesg
<ghytr> eso requiere modificar el fstab
<ghytr> https://www.techrevolutions.fr/comment-monter-un-repertoire-permanent-nas-sur-linux-via-fstab
<rhul> cree otra carpeta para montarlo y funciono..
<ghytr> share?
<ghytr> http://www.planet-libre.org/index.php?post_id=10625
<rhul> si parece ser que el problema es con el punto de montaje
<ghytr> si quieres verlo debes reunirlos en el mismo lugar
<rhul> muchas gracias ghytr
<ghytr> no he hecho nada rhul
<nelson179> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<nelson179> acabo e instalar xubuntu y tengo problemas para reproducir los videos de youtube y los juegos del facebook
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-22
<sirix> buenas noches
<KIMY> HOLA
<KIMY> HOLA
<uruk7> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<uruk7> ?
<uruk7> hola gente alguien me puede ayudar en un tema sobre breakpoints del debugger de los browsers?
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea de lo que eso significa
<GridCube> asi que nop P:
<moreno_31> hola
<lobi> buenas!
<lobi> copio lo que puse en #ubuntu-ar :P
<lobi> [13:02] <lobi> está por venir un amigo a casa para que lo ayude a instalar lubuntu en una portátil vieja
<lobi> [13:03] <lobi> si fracasamos, les vamos a estar pidiendo ayuda :P
<lobi> el que avisa, no traiciona (?)
<GridCube> :P
<lobito> lubuntu precise tiene más chances de correr en una compu vieja que trusty o xenial, no? o sea, para el hardware más viejo se va abandonando el soporte o no necesariamente?
<GridCube> lobito: no necesariamente
<GridCube> hay que ver si algun dispositivo perdio drivers, pero eso no suele pasar
<GridCube> por lo general te tenes que fijar si el microprocesador es muy viejo no soporta algunas funciones de extensión de memoria
<GridCube> y las placas de red wifi suelen dar problemas, pero de ultima se puede comprar una de esas placas usb y las reconoce al toque
<lobito> genial. gracias, GridCube :)
<lobito> brb
<ddeneb> 1
<ddeneb> Perdón, buenas a todos/as
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-23
<sirix> buenas noches
<user_z> hi
<user_z> carajo aqui nadie habla
<emper0r> buenas
<emper0r> yo tengo en una maq virtual (virtualbox) en este caso.. un ubuntu server. con solo algunos servicios y un programa que desarrolle para algunas cosas... y quisiera pasarle las herramientas justas que no se cuales son para convertir ese sistema virtual en una imagen iso, para poder instalarlo con el cd y que de asi mismo como lo deje... como se puede lograr eso?
<emper0r> pq ahora lo q hago es instalar el ubuntu-server super basico sin ningun servicio y ejecutar un script que prepara el server como esta ahora y le pone todo lo q necesito.. lo reinicio y ya queda (como me gustaria que fuera con el cd ya instalado, listo y pronto para usarlo)
<emper0r> alguna idea?
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Cuáles son los permisos "comunes" de un archivo del home?
<MarioMey> Hice unos cambios... y quiero volver a como estaban.
<MarioMey> Hice "chmod -R 777 carpeta/", porque necestiaba hacerla accesible desde un VirtualBox... y ahora quiero ver si puedo ponerle permisos "comunes" y hacerla andar igula.
<MarioMey> igual.
<MrTulias> MarioMey, http://www.tutorialesubuntu.com/2009/11/11/explicacion-de-permisos-de-ficheros-y-carpetas-en-ubuntu/
<elianalava> hola
<mimecar> hola elianalava
<elianalava> hola mimecar
<elianalava> me pueden recomendar un libo gratuito para comensar en esto de linux
<mimecar> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/pdf/ubuntu-manual-es.pdf
<elianalava> quit
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-24
<Guest97611> Hola a tod@s
<Guest97611> Tengo un problema con el teclado, se me desconfigura solo y cada vez que reinicio me vuelve a la distribucion americana
<mrasker> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con un error de rhythmbox?
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-25
<sirix> buenas noches
<nicole> hola
<sirix> nicole: que tal
<nicole> hola sirix
<nicole> necesito ayuda con una tarjeta pcmcia wag511
<nicole> la meti en el pcmcia y pero cuando corro lspci no la veo
<nicole> solo veo la pcmcia fast ethernet cableada
<mrsnoob> Hola a todos, saludos. Quisiera presentar un problema en vista de que puedan ayudarme a resolverlo, he buscando junto a san google, pero no he dado con la resolución. El problema es que al dar orden de apagado a mi PC con ubuntu 14.04 doy con el mensaje INIT: no more processes run left in run this runlevel, alguna sugerencia?
<mrsnoob> #debian-es
<mrsnoob> Hola a todos, saludos. Quisiera presentar un problema en vista de que puedan ayudarme a resolverlo, he buscando junto a san google, pero no he dado con la resolución. El problema es que al dar orden de apagado a mi PC con ubuntu 14.04 doy con el mensaje INIT: no more processes run left in run this runlevel, alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> mrsnoob, ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<mrsnoob> realmente no
<mimecar> ese es el primer paso
<mrsnoob> ok, de igual forma este es el paste de la ejecución, http://paste.debian.net/756354/ actualizare
<lukasj_> hola
<lukasj_> alguien podria recomendarme un programa que de el pronostico del tiempo?
<lukasj_> tengo instalado My-Weather-Indicator
<lukasj_> pero no me funciona
<amundsen> aqui pueden hacerse preguntas sobre las diferentes versiones de ubuntu?
<amundsen> o solo de la oficial ?
<amundsen> me refiero a los entornos de escritorio...
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-26
<elien> Hola... alguien que me apoye, los efectos de mi escritorio por alguna razon se deshabilitaron. Lampara magina, ventanas transparentes. Uso kubuntu 16.04
<elien> creo que algo esta corriendo mal...
<phablet> hola
<phablet> alguien vivo
<nicole> hola amigos tengo una pregunta
<nicole> como saber si mi tarjeta es detectada por ubuntu, aveces carga y aveces no
<nicole> hola
<uruk7> hola alguien me puede ayudar -> ffmpeg -i "input.mp4"* -s '640x360' -b '350k' -ab '90k' -strict experimental "output.mp4" me da el siguiente error ->The encoder 'aac' is experimental but experimental codecs are not enabled, add '-strict -2' if you want to use it
<nicole> amigos
<nicole> necesito ayuda
<nicole> quiero conectarme a un switch inalambrico que usa wpa2 y su key como hago? puse iwconfig wlan0 key clave y me sale argumento invalido
<nicole> hola
<phablet_> hola
<mimecar> hola phablet_
<phablet_> hola mimecar, hablo desde la bq m10fhd
<mimecar> me imaginaba que estabas usando Ubuntu Phone / Touch por el nombre del usuario
<phablet_> jajaja si si, aver si lo avanzan mas, pero si contentillo con ella
<mimecar> Libertine puede dar bastante juego
<phablet_> si la verdad que si
<phablet_> oye estoy en un portatil con nvidia optimus, una tarjeta intel y otra nvidia vamos, y accabo de instalarle ubuntu 16.04. la pregunta es, como instalo el driver nvidia sin cagarla y que corra bien steam
<phablet_> si tienes idea claro jaja
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado el rendimiento con el driver libre?
<phablet_> si, y para correr steam va bien, pero al lanzar juegos pesados como cs go, va muy lagado a 30fps aun bajjando resolucion
<phablet_> usa la intel en vez de la nvidia
<mimecar> tienes la opción de instalar el driver privativo
<mimecar> en principio no debería dar problemas pero ten un Live USB preparado por precaución
<phablet_> claro, eso pregunto. como instalo el driver privativo sin que de problema. acabo de formatear porque al instalarlo antes no me logeaba en la sesion. vamos ponia la passwd y me devolvia al lightdm
<phablet_> me metia al tty
<mimecar> ya
<mimecar> mi ordenador no usa Nvidia
<phablet_> y con sudo select-prime query me decia que estaba la nvidia activa
<phablet_> pero no entraba a la sesion
<mimecar> en ese sentido, poco puede decir aparte de que pongas el driver privativo desde Ubuntu
<phablet_> activava la intel con sudo select0prime intel, entraba a la sesion y abria todo menos steam
<phablet_> como desde ubuntu, si es desde ubuntu donde hago las cosas
<phablet_> igual es otro metodo que no se, por eso
<phablet_> lo instalo desde el terminal vamos el driver
<phablet_> y no arrea pero vamos si no usas nvidia, logico que tampoco puedas prestarme ayuda
<phablet_> gracias de  todas formas mimecar
<mimecar> soy de la competencia :p
<mimecar> puedes quedarte por el canal
<mimecar> por si otro usuario lo sabe
<phablet_> seria la clave
<phablet_> jaja
<phablet_> voya reintertar instalarlo
<mimecar> ¿tienes un clon del disco duro por si pasa algo malo?
<phablet_> tengo todos mis dato en google drive, que tengo 1tb mio
<phablet_> no pasa na por formatear
<mimecar> no pierdes datos pero si tiempo
<phablet_> incluso suelo reinstalar el nouveau, pero me dio un error con una libreria nvidia-364 que no me dejaba quitarla ni manualmente. por eso formatee y esto no me pasaba en otras versiones d ubuntu. cogias borrabas todo de nvidia y te ivas de nuevo al drive libre, pero antes no me dejo por eso que formatee. me daba noseque de snap.mount error 1
<phablet_> y ni update ni leches
<mimecar> snap es el nuevo sistema de paquetes
<phablet_> sisi, algun fallo al compilar el paquete de nvidia o algo
<phablet_> porque lo borre con sudo remove --purge nvidia y no me dejaba desistalar esa libreria
<mimecar> tendrás que usar el equivalente de snap
<phablet_> ni con dpkg reconfigurarla ni na, y creo que es por el snap, pero intente borrar por snap y me decia que no havia ese paquete instalao por snap
<phablet_> pero ya de primeras
<phablet_> osea snap es a la fuerza, o... recien instalao ubuntu ya usa snap
<phablet_> la 16.04 digo. dijeron que era opcionall no
<phablet_> ahora estoy instalandolo por entorno grafico, a ver si chuta
<phablet_> lei tambien, que el soporte para AMD no estaba muy aanzao
<phablet_> la idea es comprarme un pc gaming, pero el tema de la grafica nose que hacer
<phablet_> tu que me recomiendas
<mimecar> tengo que salir un rato
<phablet_> ok
<mimecar> depende de los juegos que quieras usar en Ubuntu
<phablet_> steam juegos pesados
<phablet_> cs go
<phablet_> shadow of mordor
<mimecar> ya estoy
<phablet_> mimecar
<phablet_> decirte que lo instale bien
<phablet_> instale los ubuntu restricted extras
<mimecar> sí
<phablet_> actualice y le di desde software y actualizacines al driver reinicie y estoy descargando el cs go, con steam instalado y ejecutandose
<phablet_> aver cuando acabe la descarga, te digo si va bien el driver
<mimecar> estaré por aquí
<phablet_> lo entiendo porque la otra vez me paso eso, pero bien demomento ya comentare y gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-19
<blackhat666> hola a todos
<blackhat666> hay alguien en linea
<blackhat666> ????
<Perverso> hola tengo el emulador mupen64plus Qt pero y funciona bien pero quiero activar los cheats pero no se como podrian ayudarme
 * cilenox ola
 * cilenox pasen linda noite ; sean felices , hasta otra :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-21
<BsdTrinity> sorry guys, I hadn't started the redis server... Shame on me
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-23
<kolll> Hola, ¿hay algún programa p2p hibrido o multired para ubuntu , que puede conectarse a la red Kad y que no sea el amule ?
<kolll> si no lo hay para Ubuntu, también me sirve para windos sejecutándolo con Wine en Ubuntu
<kolll> Hi, is there software multired p2p with Kad red for ubuntu ?,   and if  there another better for windows with wine in Ubuntu i will use it
<kolll>  i dont want to use the amule , i want a p2p multired for Kad , edonkey and bitorrent  networks
<cilenox> kolll,  te vale transmision?
<kolll> no transmision solo descarga torrents
<cilenox> a ver si le vale este https://frostwire.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<kolll> quiero un p2p cliente hibrido que soporte descargas de torrents , edonkeys y sobretodo que tenga el apoyo de la red Kad ( que le da ese plus adicional)
<kolll> sobre todo (rectificado)
<cilenox> uff entonces ya lo vas a tener algo mas complicado , como no sea que puedas emular algo de windows y este soportado
<cilenox> por wine u otro
<kolll> nl edonkey seé que es u8n hibrido pero creo que no  puede descargar archivos de la red Kad
<kolll> Ml edonkey
<kolll> Ml edonkey , creo que es un híbrido pero creo ...,
<kolll> frostwire tiene la mala cosa de que es un torrent que te suele dejar las descargas torrents a medias ...,  no me parece nada fiable , aunque no sé si lo habrán mejorado bastante desde que lo probé en ubuntu
<cilenox> es cosa d eprobar
<kolll> cilenox , por cierto probé en unbuntu con wine lphant 3.51 y me señala que tengo conexión  a la red Kad pero nunca descarga ficheros de la red kad solo de la edonkey
<cilenox> no sabria decirte nuna lo use igual sea cosa de alguna config
<kolll> o quizás sea debido a que solo puede descargar archivos de la red Kad pero solo desde los clientes que usen el mismo software , ya que me pone que en la red kad solo hay disponibles 177 archivos
<kolll> ???
<kolll> y 177 archivos son muyb pocos para una red kad
<kolll> pero todas las conexiones en el lphant las tengo en color verde
<cilenox> tambien podria ser , config en algunos aspectos o la config que tiene ese software que este anticuado y si son bien pocos
<kolll> pues no sé como darle solucion pero un mismo archibo del kad lo descargo del amule sin problemas pero no me descarga nada  usando el lphant
<cilenox> kolll,  tambien podria ser otro asunto , el otro dia alguien me comento que el ares dejo de funcionarle y que parece ser que estan cerrando algunas aplicaciones. Pero desconozco hasta donde  es tan cierto , pues aun no me puse a ojear ese tema
<kolll> archivo
<kolll> el ares está muy bien soportado ahora , cada cierto tiempon salen actualizaciones , pero yo busco tener todo enn uno lo mejor de kad , bittorrent y edonkey
<cilenox> pues ahi nos abria decirte  si existe algo
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-24
<Jonathan_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-25
<Guest78603> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-18
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices👀
<Ctncorp> que tal buenas
<Ctncorp> a todos
<Ctncorp> consulta
<Ctncorp> tengo un laptop HP 245, con ubuntu instalado recientemente, pero al momento de apagar, este no apaga, solo reinicia
<Ctncorp> he buscado algun tipo de solucion en san google
<Ctncorp> pero no me ha resultado
<Ctncorp> algun dato (please)
<py_crash> Probaste apagarlo por la terminal?
<Ctncorp> si
<Ctncorp> pero la idea es utilizar la aplicacion que corresponde
<Ctncorp> funciona por la terminal
<py_crash> Nunca me pasó algo parecido, así que no sé como seguirte ayudando. Espero te ayuden los demás
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-19
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-21
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<jotaxpe> Hola, me gustaría saber si para el Epiphany browser, existen extensiones para evitar spam, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-22
<Ctncorp> que tal buenas a todos
<Ctncorp> como puedo mejorar el apagado de mi laptop HP 245
<Ctncorp> cuando trato de apagar se reinicia
<juan_> holaa
<Ctncorp> buenas tardes a todos
<SeTunTun> hola. hoy  he actualizado ubuntu 16.04 (no el sistema si no una actualizacion rutinaria). Ahora e ordenador no arranca
<SeTunTun> se queda en la pantalla lila de ubuntu. Ha pasado algo con las actualizaciones?
<SeTunTun> puedo acceder al terminal con ctrl+alt+f1, pero no se que hacer. Alguien puede ayudarme?
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: logeate como root
<SeTunTun> hecho
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Tarrasquero> dmesg tail
<Tarrasquero> o mejor...
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install -y pastebinit && dmesg tail | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> y pasas el link resultante
<Tarrasquero> aunque estara mejor en el log de xorg
<SeTunTun> buf, no llego a tanto.
<Tarrasquero> pero por hay empezamos a ver
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install -y pastebinit && dmesg tail | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> eso ↑ es easy
<SeTunTun> acabo de hacer un startx desde tty y da error en XKEYBOARD keymap compiler
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: si, es con el xorg
<Tarrasquero> el mapa de teclado
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: desde root hiciste el startx?
<SeTunTun> si, ademas no se iluminan las luces del teclado, pero funciona
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: desde root no
<SeTunTun> no, desde mi usuario
<Tarrasquero> root para administrar solo
<Tarrasquero> ok
<SeTunTun> a ver con otro teclado, un momento
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: no creo que sea el teclado
<SeTunTun> no, no es el teclado
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: cuantos entornos tienes solo gnome?
<SeTunTun> unity
<Tarrasquero> ah
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: hiciste upgrade solo?
<Tarrasquero> ose rutinaria de la misma version?
<SeTunTun> si, simplemente, las actualizaciones del dia
<Tarrasquero> no hiciste dist-upgrade, verdad?
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<SeTunTun> no no seguro.
<Tarrasquero> ls /var/log | grep -i Xorg
<SeTunTun> de hecho no hice nada mas hoy salvo eso y leer un blog
<Tarrasquero> a ver el log
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: ...
<SeTunTun> xorg.0.log / xorg.0.log.old / xorg.1.log / xorg.1.log.old
<SeTunTun> las barras serian saltos de linea
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install -y pastebinit && cat xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> instalaste ya pastebinit?
<SeTunTun> no, pero despues donde lo publico? si esto no funciona :)
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: le link te aparece en tty
<SeTunTun> ok, un momento
<Tarrasquero> la parte grafica no funciona pero recemos que la red si
<SeTunTun> dice q no hay tal fichero o directorio. saliendo
<Tarrasquero> cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> perdon se me fue la ruta
<SeTunTun> ahora si, un momento
<SeTunTun> flipo como controlas amigo
<SeTunTun> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6gW2Gqr2m/
<Tarrasquero> tienes un par de errores
<Tarrasquero> (EE) Wacom Graphire4 4x5 stylus: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.
<Tarrasquero> es una pantalla para hacer dibujo?
<SeTunTun> es una tableta digitalizadora del jurasico. curioso, siempre ha funcionado. voya desenchufar a ver
<Tarrasquero> SeTunTun: intenta reiniciando
<SeTunTun> nada, no hay suerte
<Tarrasquero> ufff
<Tarrasquero> https://medium.com/@ahris/setting-up-wacom-tablets-with-ubuntu-16-04-d7277e4a595d
<Tarrasquero> a ver si este tuto te sirbe
<Tarrasquero> quizas este en otro log
<Tarrasquero> cat /var/log/xorg.1.log | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> intenta con ese
<Tarrasquero> a ver los errores
<Tarrasquero> salgo 5 m
<SeTunTun> sin problema
<SeTunTun> dice que estoy intentando enviar un documento vacio
<Tarrasquero> ah
<Tarrasquero> es raro
<SeTunTun> no te preocupes. mañana sigo ropiendo la cabeza a ver que pasa.
<SeTunTun> te invitaria a unas cañas por la ayuda. eres un fenomeno
<SeTunTun> gracias, en serio
<Tarrasquero> por nada
<Tarrasquero> oja se hubiese resuelto
<Tarrasquero> ojala*
<SeTunTun> malo sera
<SeTunTun> ;)
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-23
<juan_> holaa
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-24
<alejandro> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-18
<GridCube> hi
<fenixir> ola
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-19
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-20
<Menzador|Work> que pasa #ubuntu-es
<Kumool> eso mismo quiero
<Kumool> unas pasas
<Menzador|Work> misma coda, dia diferente?
<Menzador|Work> *cosa
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-21
<GridCube> hi
<Menzador|Work> hola
<Menzador|Work> que tal?
<GridCube> todo bien
<GridCube> tranqui por suerte
<Menzador|Work> estoy aburrido
<Menzador|Work> en trabajo, nada que hacer
<Menzador|Work> (soy escritorio de soporte / help desk)
<GridCube> :P
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-22
<Evissima> Buenas a toda la gente del canal, tengo un problemilla con spotify en ubuntu 18.04.02, en este canal puedo pedir ayuda?
<Kumool> Evissima: puedes, y yo no soy de los ayudantes ni nada, pero tuve que quitar spotify
<Kumool> Evissima: uso el cliente de web
<Evissima> gracias por ayudarme Kumool
<Evissima> yo intenté usar la versión web pero me pide que active una opción en firefox que ya estaba activada :/
<Kumool> mmm
<Kumool> cual?
<Evissima> no pasa nada, parece que ahora sí funciona
<Evissima> tenía que reiniciar ubuntu al parecer
<Evissima> una pena que tenga ese problema, porque no lo entiendo, no soy programadora ni nada pero los archivos locales se reproducen sin problema con rhythmbox
<Evissima> detecta los altavoces, pero no se oye spotify, no sé
<Evissima> muchas gracias de todas formas
<Evissima> :)
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-23
<mimecar> buenas...
<MrTulias> hola
<MrTulias> cuánto tiempo mimecar, ¿qué tal?
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-15
<Shad0wL0rd> Hola estimados, buenas noches ...
<Shad0wL0rd> Hola, que tal?
<wychnolspki> como puedo eliminar una carpeta por medio del terminal
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-17
<brodacode> hola! : D
<brodacode> alguien sabe acerca de alguna guia para usar y entender todo lo basico de linux? :)
<brodacode> Hola! :D
<brodacode> no se porque pero por alguna razón me sale un error al intentar entrar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
 * Acaceo- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-18
 * Acaceo- ola
<ramrebol> hola a todos. Tengo algunas consultas, ¿puedo hacerlas aca?
<Acaceo-> pregunta si alguien sabe responder lo hara
<ramrebol> gracias Acaceo-
<Acaceo-> ramrebol,  eres nuevo en ubuntu?
<ramrebol> tengo dos dudas. La primera: instale ubuntu 20.04 en dos laptops, y en ambas a veces al encender no sirven los gestos del touchpad (solo sirven los botones, pero no el scroll). Si busco en configuracion del touchpad ni siquiera aparece. Pero en las veces que al reiniciar funciona sin problema, si aparece la configuracion del touchpad. Busque en google y no se como solucionarlo. Y como el problema
<ramrebol> parece aleatorio, no se que puedo hacer
<ramrebol> Acaceo-: me hiciste sacar las cuentas. Llevo unos 16 agnos usando linus, y unos 13 usando ubuntu. Pero soy solo usuario, no del area informatica.
<Acaceo-> puede ser config del teclado de la laptop , la 20 no la probe aun si puedo decirte que la 18 no me dio problemas
<Acaceo-> ok veamos ubuntu lleva para ainstalar driver no nativos asi podemos instalar tarjetas de red graficas y otros perifericos
<ramrebol> a mi nunca me ha dado problema. Tengo este laptop hace 7 agnos, siempre con ubuntu, y primera vez que tengo problema. El inconveniente es que cuando se presenta el problema no me aparecen las configuraciones del touchpad :/
<Acaceo-> que marca son las laptop?
<ramrebol> dell inspiron. La otra HP, pero no la tengo conmigo ahora.
<Acaceo-> intenta instalar como driver no nativo o de terceros
<ramrebol> pero en la dell nunca he tenido problemas
<Acaceo-> nunca te dio problemas versiones anteriores d eubuntu entiendo
<ramrebol> como additional driver solo tengo la tarjeta nvidia
<ramrebol> a que driver te refieres?
<Acaceo-> puede ser q la versiona ctual requiera configurar driver ajenos o reconfigurar el teclado
<ramrebol> sugieres que busque el driver del touchpad?  Nunca lo he hecho, pero me parece una idea razonable.
<Acaceo-> no sabria decirte la ruta exacta ahorita no estoy con ubuntu, ademas mi entorno grafico seguro es diferente al que usas mira donde las actualizaciones en sistema
<ramrebol> software and updates
<Acaceo-> te abre una ventana actuualizaciones driver y otras ahi tiene que salirte algo de driver no nativos o de terceros algo asi creo recordar
<ramrebol> ((solo por curiosidad, que entorno grafico usas??))
<Acaceo-> si
<Acaceo-> Mate
<Acaceo-> en ubutnu 18
<Acaceo-> es similar al genome de toda la vida
<ramrebol> Other software. Tengo todas las casillas con check, y en additional driver solo aparece la opcion de nvidia
<Acaceo-> veo que laa tienes en ingles
<Acaceo-> pues otra opcion seria reconfiugurar el teclado
<ramrebol> nunca he usado mate. Debo decir que fui viudo de gnome cuando cambio a shell, y odie ubuntu al probar con unity. Pero ahora que volvio a gnome me acomoda bastante.
<Acaceo-> yo me fui a mate cuando andaba unity
<Acaceo-> en la 16
<ramrebol> siempre lo instalo en ingles, creo que el idioma original es mejor, y es mas comodo buscar en google cuando debo consultar algo
<Acaceo-> yo llevo usando linux seguido como 3 añlos llevare creo
<Acaceo-> yo en castelelaano mi ingles es pesimo
<ramrebol> yo estuve a punto de irme de unity. Pero en la oficina me instalaron ubuntu con unity, asi que preferi seguir usando unity en mi laptop. Asi en el pc del trabajo o mi laptop se sentia como si trabajara en el mismo pc
<ramrebol> mi castellano e ingles es igual de malo, asi que me da igual por ahi, hehe
<Acaceo-> aja
<ramrebol> tu idea me parece buena, buscar reinstalar el driver. Voy a investigarlo un poco mas antes de implementarlo
<Acaceo-> hay un comando para reconfig el teclado yo lo uso para activar ciertas opciones pero no encuentro mi chuleta
<Acaceo-> pense la tenia en la laptop pero no
<ramrebol> si te acuerdas me cuentas
<Acaceo-> dame un momento te miro como es
<Acaceo-> ramrebol,  cone ste comando entras al config desde ahi puedes modificar teclado y demas. sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<ramrebol> gracias
<ramrebol> pero no creo que sea ese el problema
<ramrebol> es que funciona una de cada 5 veces que reinicio
<ramrebol> entonces a veces cuando enciendo el pc no funciona
<ramrebol> y eso me desconcierta, porque a veces no funciona
<Acaceo-> es  raro si  y pasa en las dos laptop?
<Acaceo-> podria ser la nueva version no se si  es de test o ya  es la final
<ramrebol> eso es lo raro, que pasa en ambas
<ramrebol> por eso sospecho que es un bug de ubuntu (o gnome)
<ramrebol> y como es aleatorio, no se ni como reportarlo como bug
<ramrebol> pero gracias, tampoco es que no se pueda vivir con esto, pero espero poder solucionarlo
<ramrebol> me despido, gracias. Quizas vuelva a saludar por aca cuando lo solucione
<Acaceo-> ramrebol,  nada animo investigando se aprendee , si puede ser un bug
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-19
<phablet> uztarria
<Alexander1712> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-20
<Sunfur> hola
<Sunfur> hola, vengo a compartir algo :)
<Sunfur> alguie?
<Sunfur> les comparto en codigo Python
<Sunfur> https://github.com/SunfurThanos/DelosEngine-ES
<Sunfur> https://github.com/SunfurThanos/DelosData
<Sunfur> https://github.com/SunfurThanos/TrialOnline
